# Night-Rides um Lübeck?



## Clemens1 (24. Februar 2008)

moin leute, 
war ne ganze weile nicht mehr hier im forum aktiv.
wohne jetzt in Lübeck und dachte, es wird mal wieder
zeit ein bissel zu rollen. 
leider kenne ich mich hier gar net aus. lange arbeiten muss ich auch..
da bleiben nur die guten alten "night rides"  

wird hier im raum lübck viel gefahren? habe nen jekyll und fahre eigentlich alles.
gern singeltrails. ... gibt es hier in lübeck überhaupt sowas?

freue mich, mal wieder ne runde mit leuten zu machen....

gruss von mir


----------



## dirtguy85 (25. Februar 2008)

Moin Na was geht Fährst du auch dirt und so ne sachen wenn ja häte ich da was !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens1 (25. Februar 2008)

hallo ich grüsse dich,
na ja.. dirt ist für so einen alten herren wie mich so eine sache 
rolle lieber ein bissel durch die gegend  .... 

gibt es hier singeltrails in lübeck? .. fahrt ihr mit lampe?
hätte mal wieder lust den brenner aus dem schrank zu holen. :d

gruss!


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2008)

eventuell da mal reinschreiben: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120117


----------



## Oliver Linberg (10. März 2008)

Moin Clemens,
in den alten Thread von Madulls Timmend.Nightride brauchst du nichts reinschreiben - der ist tot!! schade eigentlich. Das Leckerbier auf der Mole mit anschließender 
Voldunkelüberdasbrodtneruferdirektamrandundnichtabgestürztzurückfahrt fehlt doch. ...Macht nix: wir beleben den neu - es gibt genug die damals mitgefahren sind. vielleicht melden die sich ja mal!!!??!
Überigens: Sigletrails gibt es in HL auch sogar einen sehr netten direkt an der Trave im leider zu kleinen Riesebusch. Mann kann auch verschiedene Waldstücke kombinieren.
Los - antworten und fahren!!!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. März 2008)

Der Thread mag tot sein, die Nightrides jedoch mitnichten. Das Team Normal hält weiterhin die Stellung!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. März 2008)

Moin,
die Nightrides, die vor zwei Jahren, waren offen für die unterschiedlichsten Typen - die wurden dann jedoch immer asphalt-, singlespeedlastiger und schneller und schließlich ists ein "Verein" geworden(ist nicht böse gemeint oder lästerlich) in so fern fehlt ein wöchentlicher Termin für "Nichtmitglieder"
Gruß Oliver


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. März 2008)

Nee, Oliver, das ist so nicht richtig. Das Team Normal ist meilenweit von irgendeiner "Vereins"-Struktur entfernt, im Gegenteil. Das einzige was die Mitglieder -um mal bei diesem Terminus zu bleiben- eint, ist der Spaß am Radfahren. Es ist in keinster Weise von Belang, ob jemand blond oder braun, schnell oder langsam ist, Singlespeed oder Schalter fährt. Das hat nie interessiert. Der ursprünglich regelmäßig stattfindende  Donnerstags-Nightride ist lediglich deswegen etwas seltener geworden, weil einige langjährige Teilnehmer beruflichen oder anderen Belangen Tribut zollen müssen. Wer Spaß an einer lockeren Runde hat, ist also weiterhin willkommen.


----------



## ccoldie (14. März 2008)

@Clemens1
Mensch, Lübeck! Wer hätte das gedacht... War hier lange im ADFC, aber das war mir alles zu rentnermäßig, bei dem langsamen Tempo kriege ich immer Gleichgewichtsprobleme. Bin allerdings schon bisschen älter als du (vermute ich), und fahre im Dunkeln nur, wenn unbedingt nötig. Berge hats hier ja keine, behelfe mich daher mit Touren. Mein Bike ist ein Canyon Nerve XC, Eigenaufbau, eigentlich bisschen oversized für die Gegend. Mein Bike-Kumpel ist mir leider abhanden gekommen, wäre also interessiert an gelegentlichen Ausritten. Riesebusch kann man vergessen - zu klein, zu viele Jogger und Nordic-Walker(die Leute, die ohne Stöcke umfallen), aber es gibt ja noch viel Gegend hier oben. Falls Interesse, melde dich mal!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (14. März 2008)

tschuldigung, wenn ich mal melde. Ich bin immer gern für ne Tour zu haben und suche Mitfahrer. Riesbusch in Kombi mit anderen Waldstücken finde ich gut. Sonst mache doch gern mal ein paar andere Vorschläge. 
Ich habauch gerade einen Thread gestartet  Biken in SE OH
Gruß 
OLiver


----------



## Clemens1 (14. März 2008)

ach was.. hatte es eigentlich schon fast aufgegeben.
...aber nein! siehe da... lauter nette gesellen mit stollen an den reifen. 

leider fehlt mir gerade das bike! mist... musst neulich erst mal einen schrank transportieren... 
wenn ich das nächste mal nach berlin fahre, kommt das pferdchen aber mit. zur zeit ist nur nen 28ér singlespeeder am start.  also nischt für open trails.. sondern mehr für asphalt. 

ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder das geländegängige pferd hier habe...
wer lust auf ne runde rollen hat, wo ich mit meinem 28 mitkomme, soll sich ruhig melden. 

freue mich! gruss an euch...
und der donnerstag muss wieder dem nightride gehören!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-ronimo (21. März 2008)

na sowas!  Stollen, Pferdchen und nightride in Lübeck...
welch toller Klang in diesen Worten ...

bin vorletztes Jahr aus dem Berliner Norden hierher gezogen und bike seitdem mehr oder weniger solo durch Unterholz...

mein Pferdchen scharrt mit den Hufen, die Lupine ist geladen;
(wenn's die Zeit und Familie erlaubt)  --> ICH BIN DABEI !! (freu!)


----------



## Oliver Linberg (21. März 2008)

j-ronimo schrieb:


> na sowas!  Stollen, Pferdchen und nightride in Lübeck...
> welch toller Klang in diesen Worten ...
> 
> bin vorletztes Jahr aus dem Berliner Norden hierher gezogen und bike seitdem mehr oder weniger solo durch Unterholz...
> ...



Moin,
kluge Idee, hier her zu ziehen. Ich wohne Quasi ums Eck. Wir können gern Touren und Night Rides gemeinsam fahren. Vielleicht hat dann auch Clemens sein Cannonenteil abgeholt und es geht los. Ich bin zeitlich flexibel, nur die Nachosterwoche ist ein wenig begrenzter.
Oliver


----------



## j-ronimo (21. März 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Wir können gern Touren und Night Rides gemeinsam fahren. Vielleicht hat dann auch Clemens sein Cannonenteil abgeholt und es geht los. Ich bin zeitlich flexibel, nur die Nachosterwoche ist ein wenig begrenzter.
> Oliver



Tach,
die Familie ist verkauft (zumindest bis morgen abend/leider auch samt Auto); es kann also losgehen, z.B. morgen...
Sonntag will ich - so denn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht - per Bike nach Rostock; brauche also hierfür noch'n paar Körner...
Die Nachosterwoche (ab Dienstag) ist bei mir leider blockiert...

ich schick Dir mal ne pm...
j-ronimo


----------



## Oliver Linberg (21. März 2008)

hallo, meine Familie leider nicht ganz - Frau wech, Kind muss noch. Wo willst du denn biken?


----------



## j-ronimo (21. März 2008)

mein 'Revier' ist in etwa zwischen HL, Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal, Mölln, Rehna und Klütz. Meist noch mit GPS und am Ende der Tour total eingemistet (ich stochere gern im 'Nichts' rum).
Ne erste Tour im gemeinsamen 'Schnittbereich' sollten wir am besten direkt abquatschen; hab Dir meine Nr. geschickt...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (21. März 2008)

Hallo, hab deine Nachricht empfangen. Ich glaub, ich kann meinen Kleinen nicht unterbringen. Ich ruf dich an!!!
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (12. April 2008)

ich bin auch immer fuer eine tour offen, meldet euch mal bei mir wenn ihr was macht 
alleine biken ist doof!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (14. April 2008)

burn schrieb:


> ich bin auch immer fuer eine tour offen, meldet euch mal bei mir wenn ihr was macht
> alleine biken ist doof!



wie siehts denn heute aus? Riesebusch etc ??
Gruß 
OLiver


----------



## burn (15. April 2008)

unter der woche ist diese woche schlecht ich habe spaetschicht :/
aber wie schaut es denn bei euch samstag oder sonntag aus?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (16. April 2008)

Sonntag passt!!!


----------



## j-ronimo (26. April 2008)

Wie schaut's denn mit Sonntag, den 26.4. aus ?
Werde auf alle Fälle 'ne Runde durch Feld und Flur rollen; kommt noch jemand von Euch mit ??


----------



## GustavS (18. Mai 2008)

Moin moin, fahrt Ihr noch (gemeinsam) auf MTBs Eure Touren um HL? Wenn Ihr Verstärkung braucht, ich wäre gern mal dabei... (falls Ihr auch 40+ akzeptiert (Alter, nicht Tempo ))
Viele Grüße
imgrs


----------



## Windfee (21. Mai 2008)

schade eigentlich, hab´ den Thread zu spät entdeckt...bin nur noch bis Mitte Juni hier oben - dann geht´s nach Bad Harzburg  

Falls Ihr in den nächsten Tagen noch eine Tour startet, würde ich mich gern anschließen, allerdings vorab die Frage, wie lang Eure Touren so sind ?!

lieben Gruß und viel Spaß hier oben


----------



## burn (21. Mai 2008)

So nochmal ein Versuch am Wochenende, was haltet ihr von Sonntag Nachmittag von einer lockeren Kennenlern und Schnupperrunde bei gutem Wetter mit einem kleinen Bierchen im Anschluss?
Ich koennte mir gut einen Abstecher in den Riesebusch oder aber an den Ratzeburger See vorstellen.
Start gegen Nachmittag vorm Holstentor?


----------



## GustavS (22. Mai 2008)

burn schrieb:


> So nochmal ein Versuch am Wochenende, was haltet ihr von Sonntag Nachmittag von einer lockeren Kennenlern und Schnupperrunde bei gutem Wetter mit einem kleinen Bierchen im Anschluss?
> Ich koennte mir gut einen Abstecher in den Riesebusch oder aber an den Ratzeburger See vorstellen.
> Start gegen Nachmittag vorm Holstentor?



Moin moin Burn, wäre sofort dabei, wenn mein Scott nicht gerade bei at zum Dämpfer-/Gabel-Service wäre . 
RZ-See klingt gut, da wäre ein kurzer Abstecher zum Küchensee möglich (dort am Westufer geht es ja kurz, aber wirklich knackig bergauf und -ab).
Melde mich bei Dir, wenn mein Rad wieder komplett ist, einverstanden?
Falls Ihr gefahren seid, stell doch mal einen kurzen Bericht (Foto ) ein, das belebt den Thread sicher und schafft Anreiz für andere, sich anzuschießen ...
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## Oliver Linberg (22. Mai 2008)

Moin, ich hab kaum noch mit einer Beteiligung gerechnet!!
Ich würde gern in der nächsten Woche, Abends eine schöne Tour fahren. Vielleicht auch am WE?!?. Gut wäre ein Start in Timmendorf, am Ufer entlang, dann Klingberger Heide,  südlich durch die Wälder um Pansdorf und Riesebusch. Dann wahlweise Richtung Ratekau/Timmendorf oder wenn noch fit, über Travemünde Brodtner Ufer nach Timmendorf. Das ist doch mal ne echt maritime Tour!!!!!!!!!!!( ca 40 Km)
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (23. Mai 2008)

Abends ist ja immer auslegungssache 

aber ein start zwischen 1700 und 1800 sollte fuer die meisten wohl machbar sein oder?
ich haette auf jedenfall die woche ueber bestimmt zeit, fruehschicht sei dank


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. Mai 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Abends ist ja immer auslegungssache
> 
> aber ein start zwischen 1700 und 1800 sollte fuer die meisten wohl machbar sein oder?
> ich haette auf jedenfall die woche ueber bestimmt zeit, fruehschicht sei dank



Moin, dann lass uns doch diese Woche mal fahren. Außer Mi kann ich immer!!!!!  18.00 ist auch gut - Treffpunkt ???
Ich bin allerdings in der Routenplanung nicht so ganz fit. Ich bin die angegebene Tour vor Jahren mal mit "Madbull" gefahren und so ungefähr und mit Karte müsste das drin sein, die nachzufahren. Ich hab aber einen Kumpel, der aus der Gegend stammt. Ich check das.
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. Mai 2008)

Ich kann Mi doch, dafür Do nicht


----------



## burn (24. Mai 2008)

Na dann lasst uns doch den Mittwoch mal ins Auge fassen. Treffen koennte man sich dann ja gut auf einem der Parkplaetze in Timmendorf, die sind gut ausgeschildert und durchnummeriert.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (24. Mai 2008)

Parkplatz Wiesenweg - das war auch immer der Treffpunkt des früheren Night- Sunsetrides. Gut ausgeschildert aus Ratekau kommend Ri Niendorf auf der Schnellstraße
Oliver


----------



## burn (26. Mai 2008)

Klingt gut, ich bin dabei


----------



## madbull (27. Mai 2008)

HiHi, bikegeissel hat mich gerade auf diesen Termin hingewiesen...  

Wenn ihr wollt, fahre ich mit und mache den Guide. Wäre dann auch um 18:00 am Wiesenweg.

...

Die rgelmäßigen Nightrides hörten übrigens auf regelmäßig zu sein, als kaum noch regelmäßig Mitfahrer kamen (Gründe: baby, Gesundheit, Umzug, ...), ich habe aber immer betont, dass man mich nur kontakten muss für eine Runde!
So hat Clemens (den ich von früher kenne) auch gemacht, und wir sind inwischen auch schon gefahren...

Asphaltlastig?
Die originale Runde ging zuerst durchs Naturschutzgebiet am Hemmelsdorfer See, später plus den "Panorama"-Weg nach Hemmelsdorf, dann die unumgängliche kurze Asphaltstrecke nach Travemünde rein und dann übers Steilufer und die Promenaden zurück. Diese Runde wird bis heute noch gefahren, wenn konditionell und/oder technisch nicht ganz so fitte Mitfahrer zugegen sind.

Die letzten ein zwar Jahre war die Standard-Runde wegen meist überwiegend sehr fitter Mitfahrer aber eine andere geworden: Von Groß Timmendorf die paar kilometer Asphalt und Schotter direkt in den Riesebusch, dort einige Kilometer die geilsten Trails der ganzen Gegend, hinter Schwartau noch etliche Kilometer Wald bis ins Hohe Lied hinter Ratakau, dann Schotter bis kurz vor Travemünde, Aspahltabfahrt nach Travemünde rein udn von da an wieder Steilufer/Promenaden. Ca. 42 bis 45 km mit geringem, fast unumgänglichen Asphaltanteil und vielen Trails - sowie natürlich dem Steilufer!
Erweiterbar ist diese Runde im Norden durch die Kammer zwischen Timmendorf und Scharbeutz, die Scharbeutzer Heide zwischen Svcharbeutz und Klingberg und die vielen kleinen Wäldchen zwischen Klingberg und Riesebusch, wobei vor allem das herrliche Stück hinterm vorderen teil von Pansdorf zu nennen ist. Ca. 15 km mehr durch diese Extra-Runde, überwiegend Wald und Trails.
Südlich kann man vor Kreuzkamp über den Beutz und den Waldhusener Forst (hammerharter, ruppiger kilometerlanger Trail am Waldrand fast ganz rum!) ans Dummersdorfer Ufer und von dort aus komplett direkt an der Trave auf meist schmalen Trails bis an den Skandinavienkai Travemünde fahren! Nochmal 15 bis 25 km für diesen "Schlenker"...

Ich bringe morgen mal die Karte mit (oder hat einer eh eine dabei?), dann kann ich euch das alles mal zeigen...



P.S.: Letzte Woche war BalteyCat:ONE, also Wochenend-Event, hier gibt's massig schöne Bilder: http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/







Übrigens NICHT nur für Singlespeeder...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. Mai 2008)

Moin Meik,
schön, dass du dich meldest und dabei bist. Mein Betrag war auch ein wenig ironisch gemeint - als überzeugter Mehrspeeder. Auf jedenfall freue ich mich auf morgen.
Oliver


----------



## Catsoft (27. Mai 2008)

Meik, du lebst  Das ist ja fast wie in den (guten) alten Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (27. Mai 2008)

na dann sind wir ja schonmal zu dritt 
und wie ich heute gehoert habe spielt das wetter auch mit, morgen soll es ja sehr warm werden


----------



## Jozi (27. Mai 2008)

Hi würde morgen gerne auch mitfahren, habe aber einen abendtermin.
Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine NR am Donnerstag so gegen 19 uhr von lübeck..... Riesebusch, Vögelpark, Brodtensteilufer, Travemünde, Dummerdorfersteilufer, mit dem Bus durch Herrentunnel, Lübeck. Fertig. Tempo - schnell


----------



## GustavS (27. Mai 2008)

Ich komme auch mit, nur noch nicht diese Woche. Mein Händler hat Gabel und Dämpfer noch nicht von der Durchsicht zurück bekommen. Wenn die wieder montiert sind, bin ich dabei...
Viele Grüße und für Mittwoch (und/oder auch Donnerstag) viel Spaß
imgrs


----------



## Windfee (27. Mai 2008)

Jozi schrieb:


> Hi würde morgen gerne auch mitfahren, habe aber einen abendtermin.
> Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine NR am Donnerstag so gegen 19 uhr von lübeck..... Riesebusch, Vögelpark, Brodtensteilufer, Travemünde, Dummerdorfersteilufer, mit dem Bus durch Herrentunnel, Lübeck. Fertig. Tempo - schnell



Hi, wie lang (Zeit und Strecke) soll die Tour denn sein ? Kann ich leider nicht abschätzen, weil ich mich nich auskenne. Könnte Donnerstag wohl auch ab 19 Uhr.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Jozi (27. Mai 2008)

[email protected] ca.50-60 km, ca.3-4 Stunden. Ein Licht ist..., aber das weiß Du schon


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. Mai 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit, nur noch nicht diese Woche. Mein Händler hat Gabel und Dämpfer noch nicht von der Durchsicht zurück bekommen. Wenn die wieder montiert sind, bin ich dabei...
> Viele Grüße und für Mittwoch (und/oder auch Donnerstag) viel Spaß
> imgrs[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (27. Mai 2008)

...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. Mai 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Oliver Linberg schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin Oliver, dem Blauen fehlt das Tretlager (wird demnächst eh als Teilelieferant "verwurstet") und das zweite "Schwarze" nimmt sich meine Frau für Ihren Arbeitsweg. Da bleibt nur das RR, aber ob das die geplante Tour aushalten würde...???
> ...


----------



## Cyclon (28. Mai 2008)

Jozi schrieb:


> Hi Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine NR am Donnerstag so gegen 19 uhr von lübeck..... Riesebusch, Vögelpark, Brodtensteilufer, Travemünde, Dummerdorfersteilufer, mit dem Bus durch Herrentunnel, Lübeck. Fertig. Tempo - schnell



Jozi, Lust und Zeit sind vorhanden: fahren wir? das ist ja schon fast ewig her, dass wir zusammen unterwegs waren!
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Catsoft (28. Mai 2008)

Es ist ja bis 21:30 noch halbwegs hell, ich hab kein Licht mit


----------



## madbull (28. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es ist ja bis 21:30 noch halbwegs hell, ich hab kein Licht mit


Sonnenuntergang ist 21:34 - bei dem Wetter haben wir auf dem Steilufer also noch bis nach Zehn genug Licht! Ich nehme jedenfalls auch keine Lampe mit...

Wir können die Strecke ja so wählen, dass wir mit der Dunkelheit wieder da sind...


----------



## Windfee (28. Mai 2008)

na dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und eine schöne Tour...


----------



## Jozi (29. Mai 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Jozi, Lust und Zeit sind vorhanden: fahren wir? das ist ja schon fast ewig her, dass wir zusammen unterwegs waren!
> Treffpunkt?



Würde mich freuen. 19 Uhr vor MUK? Meine Handy-Nummer folgt per PN.


----------



## madbull (29. Mai 2008)

Bin heute auch dabei, stoße aber etwas später dazu und entferne mich nach dem Brodtener Steilufer wieder...  


Schön war's gestern! 





Oliver, m., burn, Catsoft


(Mein Helm liegt übrigens unter der Kamera )


----------



## Oliver Linberg (29. Mai 2008)

Moin Meik,
die Passat ist nicht drauf, dafür aber deine Vorbaukonstruktion.
War ne geile Tour
Oliver


----------



## madbull (29. Mai 2008)

Jozi schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen. 19 Uhr vor MUK? Meine Handy-Nummer folgt per PN.


Olaf und ich sind da.  


@ Oliver: Schau noch mal genau hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozi (29. Mai 2008)

madbull schrieb:


> Olaf und ich sind da.



Classe,


----------



## Oliver Linberg (29. Mai 2008)

Das isn Fischkutter


----------



## burn (29. Mai 2008)

Moin,

war wirklich mal wieder sehr toll gestern, die Passat ist sehr wohl hinter meinem Bike zu sehen 
Ich haette zwar eigentlich wichtigeres zu tun als biken zu gehen, aber 1. gibt es nichts wichtigeres und 2. ist dafuer sicherlich morgen auch keine Zeit 

Also scheiss der Hund drauf ich bin auch um 19:00 an der MUK...


----------



## madbull (30. Mai 2008)

Lang, schnell, hart und dunkel war's!


----------



## burn (30. Mai 2008)

leider ohne voegelpark


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. Mai 2008)

fährt jemand in der nächsten Woche?


----------



## GustavS (31. Mai 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> fährt jemand in der nächsten Woche?




Wenn ich doch bloß mein Radl wiederhätte , käme ich ja gern mit (immerhin ist der Dämpfer schon da, fehlt nur noch die Gabel ...)

Falls sich etwas Entscheidendes tun sollte, sage ich sofort Bescheid.

Viele Grüße und bis bald


----------



## burn (1. Juni 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> fährt jemand in der nächsten Woche?



ja, schlag einfach einen tag vor da findet sich bestimmt eine runde zusammen, start wieder um 18:00 waere gut...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (1. Juni 2008)

MO, Di oder MI - Do leider nicht. Das Wetter wird wieder top!! und ich denke drei, vier werden es wieder werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (1. Juni 2008)

dann passt mir mittwoch am besten. koennen wir ja schonmal so festhalten...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (1. Juni 2008)

Gebongt - MI 18.00 Wiesenweg. Ich stell es noch mal in die Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## burn (30. Juni 2008)

Moin,

morgen 19:00 Timmendorf P3 Wiesenweg.


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2008)

Mila und ich sind um 19:00 am Treffpunkt. 

Ganz so hart, schnell und lang wird es von meiner Seite noch nicht werden, aber die 45er Runde mit Riesebusch und Steilufer (oder wenn ihr wollt auch mehr Wald und kein Steilufer) ist drin.


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2008)

Hier einige Bilder von Dienstag.

Jan (burn):





















(Diese vier groß hier groß: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/6567 )



Mila (Jozi):







Mittelmeerstimmung am Niendorfer Schwimmbad:


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. Juli 2008)

Moin Meik,
g.. pics!  Wie siehts in der nächsten Woche aus? 
gruß oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin Meik,
> g.. pics!  Wie siehts in der nächsten Woche aus?
> gruß oliver


Leider schlecht - diese Woche geht bei mir gar nicht.
Ab nächste Woche Donnerstag wohl wieder!


----------



## madbull (23. Juli 2008)

Morgen Abend?


----------



## GustavS (23. Juli 2008)

madbull schrieb:


> Morgen Abend?




Moin moin, ich hätte morgen ebenfalls Zeit und Lust auf eine abendliche Tour. Bin allerdings lediglich mit einer Stirnlampe (und natürlich einem Fahrrad) ausgerüstet, das sollte doch aber sicher ausreichen...

Komme aus Lübeck, da wäre der Treffpunkt in Travemünde für mich schneller zu erreichen, als Timmendorfer Strand. Startzeitpunkt wäre bei mir flexibel, Hauptsache die Tour ist vor Mitternacht zu Ende 

Bis dann und vielleicht bis morgen?
imgrs


----------



## burn (23. Juli 2008)

Travemuende ist zur Zeit sicherlich eine eher schlechte Startalternative 
Ich kann leider nicht die Arbeit ruft :/

Aber naechste Woche waere grossartig.


----------



## madbull (23. Juli 2008)

Travemünde ist nicht gut, das wären für mich bald 15 km Anfahrt.

Die Frage ist: Willst du eher Wald und Trails oder eher so was wie Brodtnener Steilufer fahren?

Mein Vorschlag: Treffen in Bad Schwartau (Parkplatz unten am Riesebusch, alternativ Marktplatz bei Unkenntnis desselben deinerseits), Riesebusch, ggf. noch weiter durch die Wälder (Techau, Pansdorf, Klingberg, Scharbeutz - wird dann aber lang), Timmendorf, Brodtener Steilufer. Dann ab Travemünde du nach Lübeck, ich nach Timmendorf nach Hause.

Wann willst du starten? (Von mir aus auch gern nicht zu spät, dann erübrigt sich die Licht-Frage )
Wie lange / wie viel willst du fahren?


Nächste Woche Donnerstag geht bei mir auf gar keinen Fall, da bin ich schon auf dem Weg in die Pfalz.  

Eventuell Montag oder Dienstag, kann ich aber jetzt noch nicht sagen...


----------



## GustavS (24. Juli 2008)

madbull schrieb:


> Travemünde ist nicht gut, das wären für mich bald 15 km Anfahrt.
> 
> Die Frage ist: Willst du eher Wald und Trails oder eher so was wie Brodtnener Steilufer fahren?
> 
> ...




Mir würde der Start in Bad Schwartau gefallen, da ich den Riesebusch noch nicht kenne, finde ich "Treff auf dem Marktplatz" gut.

Start jederzeit nach 15.00, obwohl meine Stirnlampe zumindest bei mittleren Geschwindigkeiten (und nicht gerade als "Leitwolf") ganz gut ausleuchtet.

Wie lang ergibt sich aus wieviel und wieviel ergibt sich aus wie schnell. Bei Renntempo max. eine Stunde, bei 20km/h gerne fünf Stunden.  Das Geläuf ist mir egal, mir liegt eher daran, nicht immer allein fahren zu müssen.


----------



## madbull (24. Juli 2008)

OK - sagen wir also 16:00 Marktplatz Bad Schwartau (am Brunnen vorm Rathaus).


----------



## madbull (25. Juli 2008)

Gestern.
Ich bin erstmals mit ihm gefahren.
Die Räder und Bike-"Philosophien" hätten unterschiedlicher kaum sein können.
Das neueste SCOTT-Top-Fully haben, aber Angst um das Rad auf den heimischen, ganz leicht ruppigen Wurzeltrails. 
Und trotzdem haben wir uns wunderbar verstanden, die ganze Zeit gequatscht.
Obwohl das einzige, das ich an seinem Rad cool fand und lobend ansprach, die jeweils eine rote Speiche in jedem Laufrad war, passend zu den feinen roten Linien der Rahmendecals.
Und zu meiner SSPCGE(R).
So unterschiedlich die Bikes auch sind, was uns alle sofort verbindet ist, dass wir es lieben mit dem Fahrrad ins Grüne zu stechen und dieses rollend und tretend zu genießen...


----------



## GustavS (25. Juli 2008)

Na so neu ist das Spark ja nun doch nicht und von "Top" kann gar keine Rede sein, wenn die Sattelstütze nicht mal versenkbar ist.

Und außerdem, "leicht ruppig" ist ja glatt untertrieben . Wenn Du meinen Radbeherrschungsfaktor multiplizierst, dann war das manchmal schon schweres Geläuf für einen Rennradfahrer mit seinem Eisdielenbike.

Dabei war das noch der "schwere" LRS. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken, was alles hätte passieren können, wenn ich den anderen genommen hätte...  (hat mir da gestern nicht jemand von (s)einem Kopfüber-Sprung den Abhang hinab berichtet, bei dem das (Stahl-)Rad zwar heil, der (Stahl-)Lenker aber eine Rippe (an)gebrochen hat?) Und dann das ganze mit Carbonrahmen und -lenker...

Aber die Tour war/ist super, danke Meik. Ich freue mich schon darauf, sie in entgegengesetzter Richtung zu fahren und bei dieser (oder einer anderen Gelegenheit) die anderen Lübecker Night-Rider (gerne auch bei Tage) kennenzulernen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal ...

Denn ob Stahl, Alu oder Carbon, Hauptsache es macht uns Spaß und wir respektieren die Vorlieben der Anderen.


----------



## burn (29. Juli 2008)

Wie waere morgen eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Regenlosigkeit waere allerdings Vorraussetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Oryx- (2. August 2008)

Moinsen Ihrs....

komme aus der Eutiner Ecke und hätte Lust im Großraum Malente, Eutin, Bad Schwartau, Travemünde (ggf. auch mal Lübeck) n bischen in Gesellschaft zu biken. Bin grad dabei mein Enduro wieder aufzubauen... sollte nächste Woche fertig sein... ansonsten völlig außer Form   und Freund von unbefestigten Singeltrails. Müssen ja nicht gleich 2 Meter Drops sein 
Vielleicht passt es ja mal. Wollt hiermit nur erstmal "hallo" gesagt haben ;-)

CYA


----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. August 2008)

Moin,
Wie siehts in der nächsten Woche aus. Ich habe noch Urlaub und bin frei in der Zeiteinteilung. 
Schön wäre die Runde ab TD über Scharbeutzer Heide - Pansdorf - Riesebusch -  Hemmelsd See
 Erwarte reges Interesse!!
Oliver


----------



## burn (4. August 2008)

Ich melde hiermit reges Interresse an  Moegliche Termine sind allerdings recht eingeschraenkt. Dienstag oder Freitag koennte ich, dann allerdings auch den ganzen Tag ueber bis spaet in die Nacht.


----------



## -Oryx- (4. August 2008)

Hi,

Interesse ja - Zeit auch...  muss nur sehen, wann mein Rad fertig wird. Erwarte noch eine Lieferung von BMO... Wenn's gut klappt, ist das Rad Mittwoch fertig, ansonsten hoffentlich Donnerstag.
Habt Ihr mal ne Info für mich, was mich so erwarten würde? Was für'n Schnitt und Streckenlänge ist denn bei Euch üblich? ... würd sonst erstmal 1-2 Wochen solo trainieren 

Gruß Lennart


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. August 2008)

Moin Jan: Morgen klapps bei mir!! Ich könnte ab 18.00 am P Wiesenweg sein
Hallo Oryz: Ich fahre gern "normales Tempo" dafür aber möglichst ohne Pause. Mit Ausnahme der üblichen "andermoleintravemündedosenbierpause"
Die Streckenlänge beträgt ca 40 KM, ist aber auch für Neulinge gut zu schaffen und verläuft meist durch den Wald auf z.T. knackigen Trails - auch hier wird auf die Vorsichtigen gewartet und keinesfalls (bei Abwurf) gelacht. Du siehst: Kein Problem - wahrscheinlich bist du sogar schneller als ich. Außerdem bin ich ebenfalls G Zero Fahrer.
Wenn dein Bike am DO fertig ist, können wir ja Fr fahren!?!
Was ist denn zu erneuern??
Oliver


----------



## -Oryx- (4. August 2008)

Moin Oliver,

das klingt doch nicht schlecht  Auf die Gefahr hier Dinge zu erzählen, die keiner wissen wollte, kurz ein paar Worte zum Fahrrad und bisherigen Einsatz: *Lufthol* 

War die letzten Jahre in Hamburg und hab mit Freunden die HarburgerBerge unsicher gemacht... seeehr nette Ecke mit schönen Trails. Auch wenn wir vermutlich die eher einfachen Trails genutzt haben (Tour der Steine, falls es jemandem was sagt).
Nun bin ich nachm Studium wieder hier oben im Norden und die HaBes sind weit weg *buhuu* ...und ich völlig aus der Übung 
Für das Scott habe ich seit einiger Zeit einige Teile zusammen gesammelt, so dass jetzt in einer großen Aktion LRS, Schaltwerk, Shifter, Vorbau, Pedale, Tretlager und Gabel inkl Steuersatz gewechselt werden.
zur Zeit liegt das Ding in Teilen bei mir im Zimmer 
Für den LRS wollte ich eigentlich 2.1er Reifen haben... BMO hat aber aus versehen einen 2,4er geliefert, was ich erst gesehen habe, als ich ihn aufgezogen hatte (zum Glück hinten  ) ... nunja... könnte etwas anstrengend werden 
Wenn alles klappt bin ich Freitag gerne bei ner (tendenziell eher gemütlichen) Kennenlern-Runde dabei.

Lennart


----------



## burn (4. August 2008)

Moin Olli,

das klingt doch sehr gut. Ich schicke dir per PM nochmal meine HandyNr. falls dir was dazwischen kommt. Ansonsten morgen 18:00 P WiesenWeg. 




Moin Oryx,

vor uns brauchst du keine Angst haben. Prinzipiell gilt immer der langsamste macht das Tempo. Also vielleicht ja bis Freitag. Wobei ich mit BMO in der nahen Vergangenheit eher schlechte bis miese Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Leider.


----------



## -Oryx- (4. August 2008)

Hi burn,

also meine erste Bestellung (Reifen, Griffe) per Vorkasse klappte zum Glück sehr gut. (Wenn man von dem 2,4er Mantel absieht und der Tatsache, dass die Flanke etwas strapaziert aussieht). Nun warte ich auf eine Nachnahmelieferung die heute angeblich rausgegangen ist. Hoffe mal das Beste. Worüber würdet Ihr denn zZ Eure Teile beziehen?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. August 2008)

Hi Oryz,
ich komme aus HH und kenne in den Habes so ziemlich jede Ecke. In HH würde ich immer bei Christoph Nies CNC bestellen - ist manchmal etwas caotisch jedoch immer günstig und gut.
Warum passt denn den 2.4 er nicht - in mein G zero geht die Breite. Je breiter, desto besser. 
Vielleicht bis FR. 
Kommt sonst jemand morgen mit??
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Oryx- (4. August 2008)

Hoffe und glaube auch, dass er passt. Hätte mir nur freiwillig keinen 2,4 geholt wegen des Rollwiderstandes  Wobei wir jetzt offtopic schweifen... ich schau mal ob's Freitag klappt. Im Moment schauts gut aus. Euch morgen erstmal viel Spaß!


----------



## burn (5. August 2008)

meik schreibt:


> Was heißt das - dass der Termin steht? Wer ist da, du und Olli?
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich da bin, wenn ich Zeit habe (wahrscheinlich) und wieder einigermaßen fit bin (vielleicht)... Cool
> 
> ...


----------



## -Oryx- (7. August 2008)

Wie schauts denn nun mit Freitag (morgen) aus? Gibt es sonst noch eine andere möglichkeit Euch zu erreichen? ICQ... Handynummer per PN? ... 
Wär schön, was aktuelles zu hören, wie so die Lage ist.


----------



## burn (7. August 2008)

Hey, 

also ich war mit dem Olli ja am Mittwoch radeln. Ausser dem Wetter steht bei mir und ihm morgen nichts im Wege. Allerdings sollten wir nicht nach 18:00 losfahren. Da es ja auch schon wieder relativ frueh dunkel und damit verbunden auch recht frisch wird


----------



## Oliver Linberg (7. August 2008)

Nee, wir sind DI gefahren!

Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
"Es gibt ein Leben ohne Meik"
Erstaunlich aber wahr. Jan und ich mussten allein die Wäldertour erfahren.
Angefangen am P3 sind wir am Hemmelsdorfer entlang, über die Landstraße  Richtung Pansdorf (In Zukunft könnte man sich auch dort treffen, dann hat man nicht die lange Asphaltanfahrt) In Pdforf in den Wald und zum Sanddownhill/ Kieskuhle - diese auf den super Singletrail umrundet und dann zum "Wallride" (bei mir Tagesformabhängig") Dann schnell den Teich umrundet und über Techau und Landstraße(500m) Richtung Riesebusch. Dort alles abgefahren, was Spaß macht. 
Ich hab dann versucht die fiese Treppe zu fahren (beim nächsten mal klappts!) In Schwartau durch den Park, über die Gleise(böse böse) und auf Ladstr. bis Hemmelsdorf. Auf Wanderweg zum P3 - das wars. Fahrzeit ca.3 Std ca 40km
Der nächste Bericht wird dann Bilder haben
Oliver


----------



## -Oryx- (7. August 2008)

Moin, na das klingt doch nicht schlecht. Mein Rad sollte eigentlich heute fertig werden. Morgen wäre dann quasi erste Testfahrt... wobei das Wetter ja nicht soooo toll ausschaut. Also nix gegen Dreck und Regen, aber bei der ALLER ERSTEN Tour muss dat Ding vielleicht nicht gleich wieder völlig eingesaut werden ... ist grade mal so schön sauber. Und mit dem Putzen hab ich es nicht soo 

Na schaun wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (8. August 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Nee, wir sind DI gefahren!
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
> "Es gibt ein Leben ohne Meik"
> ...



und wir haben den weg sogar einigermassen gut gefunden... gratulation an uns.


----------



## -Oryx- (8. August 2008)

Moin moin.... Wetter schaut ja heute ...    aus.
Wie seht Ihr die Sache?


----------



## GustavS (8. August 2008)

-Oryx- schrieb:


> Moin moin.... Wetter schaut ja heute ...    aus.
> Wie seht Ihr die Sache?




Genauso 
und außerdem noch :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

aber nimm es leicht, da sparen wir uns die Radwäsche. 
PS: Bei Regen/Nässe sind die wirklich spannenden Stellen eh nur was für die Pro´s unter uns  (und die Materialmörder) 
mehr icons gehen wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## -Oryx- (8. August 2008)

Wenn man wetter.com glauben darf kööönnte es heute Abend doch wieder trocken werden, also nicht ganz aufgeben.
Läuft die ganze Planung über diesen Thread, oder muss/kann ich noch andere Sachen im Auge behalten um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.

Vielleicht müssen wir ja auch keine 40km Runde drehen... wenn es trocken ist passt vielleicht ne kleine Kennenlernrunde? ....


----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. August 2008)

-Oryx- schrieb:


> Wenn man wetter.com glauben darf kööönnte es heute Abend doch wieder trocken werden, also nicht ganz aufgeben.
> Läuft die ganze Planung über diesen Thread, oder muss/kann ich noch andere Sachen im Auge behalten um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.
> 
> Vielleicht müssen wir ja auch keine 40km Runde drehen... wenn es trocken ist passt vielleicht ne kleine Kennenlernrunde? ....



Heute siehts eher schlecht aus  -  aber morgen!!  Treffpunkt könnte dann Pansdorf sein (oder Schwartau).
Übrigens solltet ihr euch Gedanken um eine anständige Beleuchtung machen -. am besten nicht in einen Laden gehen und 500 für ne Lupine hinblättern, sondern selbst bauen!! Die Zeit des Nightrides rückt näher!!
Gruß


----------



## burn (8. August 2008)

also fuer heute klinke ich mich auch aus, ist mir einfach zu feucht draussen... da bin ich mehr so das weichei


----------



## -Oryx- (8. August 2008)

Nagut... dann schielen wir mal auf Morgen - Treffpunkt dann bitte noch genauer beschreiben. Ich kenn mich hier zwar aus, aber Angaben wie "der übliche Punkt in Pönitz" oder "Riesebusch" sind dann doch etwas ungenau ;-)

Mein Rad ist soweit fertig - Schaltung läuft noch etwas rau und die Gabel könnte noch etwas mehr Druck vertragen, aber dat werd ich nächste Woche nochmal ändern.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. August 2008)

-Oryx- schrieb:


> Nagut... dann schielen wir mal auf Morgen - Treffpunkt dann bitte noch genauer beschreiben. Ich kenn mich hier zwar aus, aber Angaben wie "der übliche Punkt in Pönitz" oder "Riesebusch" sind dann doch etwas ungenau ;-)
> 
> Mein Rad ist soweit fertig - Schaltung läuft noch etwas rau und die Gabel könnte noch etwas mehr Druck vertragen, aber dat werd ich nächste Woche nochmal ändern.



Schau doch morgen in den Thread. Generell hast du aber Recht - etwas genauer sollte(und wird auch) der Treffpkt festgelegt sein
Oliver


----------



## -Oryx- (8. August 2008)

Hey kein Ding, sollte auch nicht als Kritik gemeint sein... kann ja nur nicht einschätzen wie oft Ihr hier reinschaut... und ehe es für die alten Hasen völlig klar ist, wo Treffpunkt ist, frag ich lieber etwas früher nach.

Bin eben ne kleine Runde gefahren... also das wird hart morgen... (zu lange Pause)


----------



## GustavS (8. August 2008)

Bin auch gerade noch mal ein Stündchen durch den Wald gedüst. Aber "mein" Wald nordöstlich von Lübeck ist bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll, wie die Strecke von madbull. Im Wesentlichen Forstautobahn, die zum Tempobolzen einlädt. 
Morgen kann ich wohl nicht, aber ab Montag stehe ich "Gewehr bei Fuß", natürlich solange das Wetter mitspielt.
Freue mich auch auf unsere nächste Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (9. August 2008)

Soo ich habe recherchiert und habe herausgefunden das es in Pansdorf anscheinend 2Tankstellen gibt. Eine freie und eine HEM Tankstelle. Ich schlage ein Treffen um 18:00 an der HEM Tankstelle vor. Beide liegen direkt an der Eutiner Strasse, was wohl die Hauptdurchfahrtsstr. in Pansdorf ist.
Das sollte fuer alle zu finden sein, und ich denke dort kann man die Autos auch stehen lassen, fragen kostet zumindest nichts. Wenn nicht laesst sich auf die schnelle auch sicher noch was anderes finden.

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich gehe jetzt ein Kaeffchen trinken und schaue dann nochmal herein.


----------



## -Oryx- (9. August 2008)

Am Ortsausgang Richtung Schwartau gab es eigentlich auch eine Aral (oder ist die schon wieder umbenannt?) ... nungut, ist ja auch egal - ich werde nach einer HEM Ausschau halten.
Komme mit nem blauen Volvo Kombi ;-) Nur für den Fall das jemand es für nötig hält wie blöd zu winken um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen 

.... freu mich... auch wenn ich heute Abend tot sein werde


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. August 2008)

-Oryx- schrieb:


> Am Ortsausgang Richtung Schwartau gab es eigentlich auch eine Aral (oder ist die schon wieder umbenannt?) ... nungut, ist ja auch egal - ich werde nach einer HEM Ausschau halten.
> Komme mit nem blauen Volvo Kombi ;-) Nur für den Fall das jemand es für nötig hält wie blöd zu winken um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen
> 
> .... freu mich... auch wenn ich heute Abend tot sein werde



"und alles ohne mich - das ist gemein, so gemein , hundsgemein.."


----------



## GustavS (9. August 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> "und alles ohne mich - das ist gemein, so gemein , hundsgemein.."



Nicht weinen, Oliver, das holen wir am Montag in einer Runde von epischem Ausmaß nach...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. August 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Nicht weinen, Oliver, das holen wir am Montag in einer Runde von epischem Ausmaß nach...



Das ist der Text der Gruppe IDEAL "Hundsgemein"


----------



## burn (9. August 2008)

ohne meik, ohne olli, ohne karte... und trotzdem den weg einigermassen gefunden. ich bin zutiefst von meinen navigationskuensten beeindruckt.


----------



## -Oryx- (9. August 2008)

Jepp, war eine nette Runde... hab mich zwar entschlossen für heute keine Treppen mehr zu steigen, aber sonst ist alles gut 

Gerne wieder... und Aussagen wie "jetzt gehts ja nur noch an der Straße direkt nach Pansdorf zurück" werde ich in Zukunft mit leichtem Zweifel begegnen... 

Nein, schön Dank an burn für den Tourguide... ! Oli was war mit Dir? Wir hatten noch Hoffnung Dich zu treffen?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. August 2008)

Irgendwie ging dieser Termin an mir vorbei??!!?
Aber heute !!! Ich hab ne nette Tour vorzuschlagen. Treffpunkt könnte in Schwartau sein ein. (Parkplatz am südlichen Ende des Riesebusch, Hundewiese)
Von dort über Kurpark und Bahnschienen (böse böse) in den Waldhusener Forst, dann zurück und Riesebusch gemacht.
Vielleicht sind Jan und Oryx (und jede(r), der das liest) auch dabei. Treffpunkt, je nach Vorschlag
Gruß Oliver


----------



## -Oryx- (11. August 2008)

Klingt gut, auch wenn ich noch keine Tour von "epischen Ausmaßen" komplett mitfahren möchte 

Weiß aber nicht, wann ich wieder da bin... da ich heute noch nach Hamburg muss 
Treffpunkt 1800 Uhr könnte knapp für mich werden.... hmmm auch wenn ich alles versuchen würde es zu schaffen :-(

Ich schick Dir und burn per PN nochmal meine Handynummer. Werde hier heute noch häufiger reinschauen. Vielleicht kommt man ja doch noch zusammen.

Treffpunkt in BS ist ok, aber bitte noch genauer nennen 

Schön Gruß Lennart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. August 2008)

-Oryx- schrieb:


> Klingt gut, auch wenn ich noch keine Tour von "epischen Ausmaßen" komplett mitfahren möchte
> 
> Weiß aber nicht, wann ich wieder da bin... da ich heute noch nach Hamburg muss
> Treffpunkt 1800 Uhr könnte knapp für mich werden.... hmmm auch wenn ich alles versuchen würde es zu schaffen :-(
> ...



Wir sind um 18. 00 auf dem Parkplatz südl des Riesebuschs. Die Straße heißt zuerst Eutiner Str. und geht nach der Schwartau in die Str Riesebusch über Riesebusch über: Auf der linken Seite ist gleich inder Kurver der Parkplatz


----------



## -Oryx- (11. August 2008)

Klingelt mich bitte nochmal kurz an, ehe ihr losfahrt... kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich es schaffe.

Gruß Lennart


----------



## burn (12. August 2008)

was haltet ihr von einer runde am mittwoch? wahrscheinlich nicht so viel wenn ihr gestern erst unterwegs gewesen seid :=


----------



## -Oryx- (12. August 2008)

Moin,

von mir für Mittwoch weder zu noch Absage. Würde wenn es passt wieder direkt aus HH kommen und 1800 vermutlich nicht ganz pünktlich schaffen.

Für Donnerstag muss ich schonmal definitiv absagen.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. August 2008)

Mi kann ich leider nicht.

Hier noch mal ein kleiner Bericht vom gestrigen Sunsetride:
Lennart, Gösta und ich haben uns am PP Riesebusch getroffen und sind dann über Kurpark, Bahngleise und Rauhe Kiefern zum Waldhusener Forst.
Dieses Waldstück hat es wirklich in sich. Um es herum zieht sich am Waldrand ein Wegenetz, bestehend aus Singletrails. Hier ist neben dem Riesebusch ein absolutes Highlight - diese Trails muss man mal gefahren sein!!!
Über  die Hohe Lied nach Ratekau sind wir zurück zum Riesebusch gefahren und haben dort die üblichen Wege (hervorzuheben ist der perfekte Singletrail an der Schwartau) unter die Stollen genommen.
Insgesamt keine große Tour, jedoch mit dem Vorteil, dass es sich um eine Rundtour handelt und man nicht am Ende noch zig Kilometer Straße absolvieren muss.
Ich hoffe, dass sich uns noch mehr anschließen werden:
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (13. August 2008)

-Oryx- schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> von mir für Mittwoch weder zu noch Absage. Würde wenn es passt wieder direkt aus HH kommen und 1800 vermutlich nicht ganz pünktlich schaffen.
> 
> Für Donnerstag muss ich schonmal definitiv absagen.



Ihr Armen werdet wegschwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. August 2008)

Moin,
ich muss mich fürs WE leider abmelden - ich bin krank.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## coma1976 (15. August 2008)

moin würde mich der runde gerne mal anschließen...
wann und wo fahrt ihr denn so?
gruß felix


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. August 2008)

Hi,
für mich gesprochen: in der nächsten Woche. 
Vielleicht melden die anderen ja noch einen früheren Termin an. Schau halt immer mal in den Thread.
Wir fahren eigentlich wie beschrieben im Riesebusch, "Pansdorfer Wald" mit super Kantensingletrail, Waldhusener Forst etc.
Fahr einfach mal mit.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## burn (15. August 2008)

fuer mich gesprochen auch in der naechsten woche irgendwann


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. August 2008)

irgendwann ist relativ. Ich kann am DI und Mi und Fr.


----------



## coma1976 (16. August 2008)

di und fr hört sich sehr gut an,mir persönlich würde riesebusch passen da ich nur radeln tu und kein auto fahre...oder gibts in pansdorf nen bhf in der nähe?
zeitmäßig früher abend oder wie sieht es bei euch aus?
gruß felix


----------



## Herzeleiddd (17. August 2008)

hört sich alles sehr nett an hier, wollte daher mal interesse anmelden :>
nach langer auszeit hab ich vor ein paar wochen auch wieder angefangen mit dem biken ... kenne mich hier in HL und umgebung allerdings null aus.
fahren tu ich ein hardtail, daher sind die ganz extremen gosu-strecken eher nix für mich. im grunde gehts mir vorrangig erstmal ums km-sammeln um wieder fit(t) zu werden, aber gegen technik hab ich auch nix einzuwenden, kann da auch noch ne menge lernen 
nichtmal bei vielen strassen-km beschwer ich mich :>

hab jetzt erstmal 3 wochen lang spätschicht, aber werde das ganze mal im auge behalten und mich dann nochmal melden


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. August 2008)

Moin: Fährt heute jemand??


----------



## -Oryx- (19. August 2008)

Bin grade von der Arbeit zurück... hätte es mit Krampf geschafft... würd mich in Zukunft innerhalb der Woche spontan anschließen, wenn Ihr eh fahrt, da ich nicht einschätzen kann wann und "wie" ich von der Arbeit komme.

Gruß Lennart


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. August 2008)

Ja.... nur wenn sich keiner meldet, gibts auch keinen Ride - gell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (19. August 2008)

also jetzt mal klartext freunde der nacht, watt haltet ihr von morgen? ich will!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (20. August 2008)

heute gehts bei mir leider nicht, deswegen bin ich gestern allein gefahren.


----------



## GustavS (20. August 2008)

Ich bin die nächsten drei Wochen nicht da , aber nach dem 15. 9. 2008 stoße ich wieder dazu, bis dahin viel Spaß und sammelt ordentlich Kilometer.
Viele Grüße
imgrs


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2008)

moin
wie sieht es aus mit nächstem dienstag den 26.8?
ort riesebusch?

gruß felix


----------



## Oliver Linberg (21. August 2008)

coma1976 schrieb:


> moin
> wie sieht es aus mit nächstem dienstag den 26.8?
> ort riesebusch?
> 
> gruß felix



hi felix,
wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist, kann ich da sein. Vielleicht kommen Jan und Lennart auch mit


----------



## burn (21. August 2008)

ich defintiv nicht.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. August 2008)

burn schrieb:


> ich defintiv nicht.



Schade, wann kannst du wieder?


----------



## -Oryx- (24. August 2008)

Wenn es nicht junge Hunde regnet und ich zeitig vonner Arbeit loskomme bin ich Dienstag 1800 Riesebusch dabei.
Gewohnter Parkplatz südlich vom Riesebusch in der Kurve?

Gruß Lennart


----------



## coma1976 (24. August 2008)

hört sich gut an-brauche dann nur mal ne kurze beschreibung wie ich zum parkplatz komme...
am besten ab orientierungspunkt shelltanke in schwartau
gracias und gruß felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Oryx- (25. August 2008)

Moin Felix, bei Shell bist Du schon gut dabei.
Von der Shell aus in Richtung Norden (von Shell rechts weg)... (Ratekau etc) geht es zu erst eine Straße halb links ab Richtung Parin (nicht abfahren), die Hauptstraße geht grade über eine kaum sichtbare Brücke und macht dann direkt an einer Ampel einen Rechtsknick, in diesem Knick liegt links der Parkplatz.

Also im Endeffekt von der Shell 200-300 Meter nach rechts und in der dortigen Rechtskurve an der Ampel links gegenüber auf den Parkplatz.

Soll ich es noch komplizierter erklären? ;-)

Schön Gruß Lennart


----------



## coma1976 (25. August 2008)

nee danke  schon verstanden
kenn mich dann doch ein wenig aus bis morgen dann


----------



## coma1976 (26. August 2008)

moin werde erst gegen 18.15 da sein
hoffe das ist kein problem?!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. August 2008)

War ein schöner Ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ca. 25 km 2 Std Fahrzeit - kein Regen
Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
Der Treffpunkt für Felix ( mit echt schönem RM Switch), Lennart und mich war wieder der Parkplatz Riesebusch. 
Durch den BS Kurpark gings durch den Wald und über Gleise zum Singletrailparadies Waldhusener Forst. Die Umrundung am Rand des Forstes passiert auf wirklich "flowigen" Trails.  Danach gings über die Hohe Lied nach Ratekau und von dort in die grüne Hölle des Riesebusch. Vor allem im Halbdunkel macht der Supertrail (ein Pic findet ihr weiter vorn, von Madbull)an der Schwartau enorm Spaß. 
Wer hier nicht mitfährt hat selbst Schuld.

Wann wieder??? ( nächstes mal vielleich mit Pansdorf und seinen netten Kantensingletrail)
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Foto (rechts) von Meik. Es zeigt den netten Trail in Riesebusch


----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. September 2008)

So, nachdem ich am SO allein die Strecke Pansdorf, Riesebusch und Waldhusen gefahren bin, nun noch mal ein Versuch:::
Wer fährt am WE???!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (4. September 2008)

wenn dann am liebsten am sonntag... bzw nicht am liebsten sondern ausschliesslich 
was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. September 2008)

Moin Jan , 
morgen geht klar!!!! Wann wollen wir uns treffen:::: gern früher; 15.00??
Treffpunkt Pansdorf oder Bad Schwartau. An der Küste wird noch zu viel los sein
Gruß Oliver


----------



## burn (6. September 2008)

15:00 klingt gut, Treffpunkt ist mir egal. Wenn wir uns in Schwartau treffen fahren wir ja aber den Riesebusch wieder "falschrum" oder wollen wir von dort aus durch den Kurpark nach Waldhusen und dann in Richtung Ratekau, Pansdorf etc.?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. September 2008)

Wir treffen uns am PP Riesebusch, fahren über Waldhusener Forst (den Weg kenn ich inzw ohne Karte!!); Ratekau nach P-Dorf und von dort über Waldtrails zum Riesebusch. Das ist ne Supertour 
15.00 ist ok. 
Jeder, ist eingeladen mit zu fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oliver


----------



## burn (7. September 2008)

alles klar ich bin dabei, bei dem wetter sollten es uns alle die noch 2beine haben gleich tun.

edit: ohh nur 3minuten nach dir reingeschrieben...


----------



## madbull (7. September 2008)

3 Minuten und 1 Tag...  

Bin wohl dabei, wenn auch vielleicht nur teilweise, da ich die Riesebuschtrails schon bei der Hinfahrt mache, werde ich nach der Waldhusenumrundung wohl über Dummersdorfer Traveufer und Brodtner Steilufer nach Hause...


----------



## burn (7. September 2008)

naja den tag gestern habe ich erfolgreich aus meiner erinnerung geloescht, von daher geht das mit den 3minuten schon in ordnung


----------



## madbull (8. September 2008)

Schöne Runde, mal ganz anders.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. September 2008)




----------



## Catsoft (8. September 2008)

Geht diese Woche was?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. September 2008)

[/url][/IMG]

Start am Riesebusch: Im Hintergrund Meiks neuer Singlespeeder mit Doppelbrücke!!


----------



## madbull (8. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Start am Riesebusch: Im Hintergrund Meiks neuer Singlespeeder mit Doppelbrücke!!




Weitere Bilder von Olli:





















Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/11794


----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. September 2008)

Danke Meik!!!!


----------



## burn (8. September 2008)

joa war wirklich mal eine ganz andere route als sonst, die sollten wir auf jedenfall nochmal fahren...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. September 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Geht diese Woche was?
> 
> Robert



Moin Robert,
bei uns geht doch immer was!!
Jan (burn) kann am Mi, ich leider nicht. Do gehts bei mir auch nicht. Wie siehts bei dir am Fr oder WE aus.
Das gilt selbstverständlich für alle Leser des Threads
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## madbull (9. September 2008)

Ich kann frühestens ab Mitte nächster Woche wieder...


Ansonsten ging bei mir aber gestern trotzdem stimmungsvoll die Nightride-Saison los...  






(Klick aufs Bild führt zum Original 12MP Bild bei flickr)


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. September 2008)

Nun mal ein kleiner Tourbericht:



Start am Riesebusch



Über die Gleise




Im Waldhusener Forst




Dynamisch zum Traveufer (Damersdorf)





In den Wald









Zwei Bikes, die so verschieden sind verbindet der Spaß auf dem Trail



Nach der nächsten Tour gibt noch Bilder aus dem Riesebusch
Oliver


----------



## Catsoft (9. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin Robert,
> bei uns geht doch immer was!!
> Jan (burn) kann am Mi, ich leider nicht. Do gehts bei mir auch nicht. Wie siehts bei dir am Fr oder WE aus.
> Das gilt selbstverständlich für alle Leser des Threads
> ...




Bei wäre Do. gegangen, dann ist erst mal Urlaub... Aber dann gehts ja erst richtig los!


----------



## madbull (9. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Im Waldhusener Forst


Da habe ich übrigens gerade dieses Foto gemacht:






Die Strecke: Von Bad Schwartau durch den Kurpark und an den Gleisen entlang durch den Wald nach Sereetz, hinter Sereetz durch ein Waldstück an die A1, dort ein Stück entlang, dann an den Schienen und einen kleinen schmalen Pfad an den Schrebergärten vorbei nach Waldhusen. Ca. 3/4 am Waldrand den Trail, dann Richtung Kücknitz raus, da durch und hinter Famila am Kühlturm runter an die Trave. Bis zum Skandinavienkai dort den Trails gefolgt, immer möglichst nah am Wasser, am Skandi über die Schienen und auf der anderen Seite hochgetragen. Mit Rädern oben ins Terminalgebäude, die Rolltreppe runter, im Weinkontor Berner Erfrischungen geholt, von Sicherheitsmann verwarnt worden , wieder raus, auf'n Deich, Pause, und von da an den direkten Weg über Teutendorfer Weg, Kreuzkamp, Hohes Lied, Famila Sereetz und Kurpark Bad Schwartau zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. September 2008)

Nächstes mal bitte in einem Satz.
Gerade das Stück an der Trave ist klasse - jedoch für einen Nightride zT. zu technisch??!! 
Da jetzt mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen ist, sollte vielleicht der Asphaltanteil auf den kommenden Touren steigen.


----------



## dragger (10. September 2008)

Nabend @ all,
Wie sieht es denn mit kommendem WE (12.09-14.09) aus? Is da jemand in oder um Lübeck unterwegs, dem bzw. denen man sich enventuell anschleißen kann?

Mfg dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Nabend @ all,
> Wie sieht es denn mit kommendem WE (12.09-14.09) aus? Is da jemand in oder um Lübeck unterwegs, dem bzw. denen man sich enventuell anschleißen kann?
> 
> Mfg dragger



Bei mir könnte es klappen!! Das Wetter soll auch gut bleiben. 
Ich könnte mir allerdings einen Nachmittagstermin - SA 15.00 - vorstellen.
Oliver


----------



## burn (11. September 2008)

Ich koennte mir Sonntag Nachmittag 15:00 vorstellen...


----------



## dragger (11. September 2008)

@Oliver
Soweit, so gut, aber wo würde man sich treffen? In Segeberg war ich noch nie, zudem habe ich zur Zeit kein Auto, d.h. Zug!


----------



## dragger (11. September 2008)

@Burn
Ok, das würd gehen, aber in Lübeck kenn ich nur HBF und HolstenTor! Wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> @Oliver
> Soweit, so gut, aber wo würde man sich treffen? In Segeberg war ich noch nie, zudem habe ich zur Zeit kein Auto, d.h. Zug!



Hi, 
ich check in beiden Threads ab, wer Zeit hat. Am WE werden wir dann wohl in der Nähe von Lübeck fahren.
Treffpunkt ist dann meist PP Riesebusch/Str.: Riesebusch (gegenüber Kurpark) in Bad Schwartau. Schau doch mal nach, wie die Bahnverbindung nach Bad S. ist. Die Touren lohnen den "Aufwand" allemal!!
Oliver


----------



## burn (11. September 2008)

falls man sich auf den sonntag einigen koennte, waere ich auch bereit dich in Luebeck einzusammeln 
die strecke nach schwartau bietet zwar nichts aufregendes, ist aber besser als zug fahren


----------



## dragger (11. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich check in beiden Threads ab, wer Zeit hat. Am WE werden wir dann wohl in der Nähe von Lübeck fahren.
> Treffpunkt ist dann meist PP Riesebusch/Str.: Riesebusch (gegenüber Kurpark) in Bad Schwartau. Schau doch mal nach, wie die Bahnverbindung nach Bad S. ist. Die Touren lohnen den "Aufwand" allemal!!
> Oliver


Also Samstags fahren stündlich züge nach bad schw., müßte nur wissen, wann es denn dann los geht? Und nen paar infos hätte ich gern noch; gibt´s irgendwelche regeln oder dinge, die man beachten muß(z.B. helmpflicht), ca. dauer der tour, terrain (wegen Setup und Sattelwahl) und ziel, brauch ich evtl. Licht (hab ich nämlich nicht)? Pannenhilfe?

Das wars erstmal mit fragen. Aber hin würde ich kommen!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. September 2008)

Helm ist natürlich Pflicht!! Bremsen auch!! Ansonsten: Flickzeug, Trinken, evtl Müsliriegel.
Die Touren sind zwischen 25 und 40 km und dauern ca 2,5 - 3,5 Std. Das Tempo ist nicht zu hoch der Trailanteil hoch. Wirklich fahrtechnisch schweres gibt es nicht.


----------



## dragger (12. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Helm ist natürlich Pflicht!! Bremsen auch!! Ansonsten: Flickzeug, Trinken, evtl Müsliriegel.
> Die Touren sind zwischen 25 und 40 km und dauern ca 2,5 - 3,5 Std. Das Tempo ist nicht zu hoch der Trailanteil hoch. Wirklich fahrtechnisch schweres gibt es nicht.


Das nich gut, hab nur nen vollvisier-helm=nich wirklich tourentauglich! Aber ich kann damit leben, ohne helm zu fahren, aber wie sieht´s da mit euch aus?

Gruß dragger

Und wann würd´s losgehen? Wetterfrage?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. September 2008)

Wenn du ohne gegen einen Baum fährst haben auch deine Mitfahrer ein Problem. Es ist also nicht allein deine Entscheidung ohne zu fahren
Oliver


----------



## -Oryx- (12. September 2008)

Moin moin Ihr,

ist eigentlich schon klar ob Samstag oder Sonntag? Morgen (Sa) kann ich nämlich nicht, Sonntag würde ich eventuell dann zu Euch stoßen.
Schaun mer mal...

Schön Gruß

Edit: FALLS es tatsächlich an einem blöden Helm scheitern sollte (ich überlasse das jedem selbst und nach erster Hilfe und 112 ist es nicht mehr mein Problem *grins*) ... was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Ich hätte noch einen zweiten den ich beisteuern könnte. Wobei ich dann auch dabei sein sollte, was ich nicht 100% weiß... naja Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. September 2008)

wie soll denn 112 in den Wald kommen????????????????????????


----------



## -Oryx- (12. September 2008)

Hey, ganz ruhig - Du hast ja grundsätzlich recht. Ich persönlich will nur niemandem vorschreiben wir er sich zu schützen hat.  Dass es sinnvoll ist, n Helm auf den Touren zu tragen steht außer Frage.


----------



## Haupt 83 (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin mit Oliver mal in Segeberg gefahren. Wenn Ihr Sonntag fahrt würden wir uns gerne anschliessen. ( 2 bis 3 Leute ) Treffpunkt wäre dann wo ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (13. September 2008)

Ich persönlich trage auf "touren" nie einen Helm, auch wenn es wohl sinvoller wäre! Ich empfinde ihn eher als störend, was anderes ist das meiner meinung nach im "Volllast-Betrieb", da macht er wirklich Sinn!

Aber wenn´s darum geht, hat denn hier IERGENDWER nen bike, das der StvzO entspricht (Batterieleuchten tun das z.B. nich)?

Wobei ich die Vorstellung von nem Fully mit Nabendynamo echt lustig finde!

Aber genug davon, wann geht´s denn nun los?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (13. September 2008)

Besser als die Disskussion über mit und ohne ist der Vorschlag von Lennart, einen Helm mitzubringen. (evtl habe ich auch noch einen)
So um 15.00 wäre toll. Ich schließ mich mit der SE Truppe kurz und wir treffen uns am Riesebusch, den wir dann diesmal aber richtig rocken.
Ist das ein guter vorschlag?
Oliver


----------



## dragger (13. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Besser als die Disskussion über mit und ohne ist der Vorschlag von Lennart, einen Helm mitzubringen. (evtl habe ich auch noch einen)
> So um 15.00 wäre toll. Ich schließ mich mit der SE Truppe kurz und wir treffen uns am Riesebusch, den wir dann diesmal aber richtig rocken.
> Ist das ein guter vorschlag?
> Oliver


Find ich soweit auch i.O., aber hat man sich nun schon auf nen Tag geeinigt? Heute oder morgen? Ich steig langsam nich mehr durch! 

Und für Nicht-Orts-Kundige: wo is´n das?

Mfg Dragger


----------



## dragger (13. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Besser als die Disskussion über mit und ohne ist der Vorschlag von Lennart, einen Helm mitzubringen. (evtl habe ich auch noch einen)
> So um 15.00 wäre toll. Ich schließ mich mit der SE Truppe kurz und wir treffen uns am Riesebusch, den wir dann diesmal aber richtig rocken.
> Ist das ein guter vorschlag?
> Oliver


Und noch ne frage so am Rande: Wie sieht´s denn Wettertechnisch aus? Hier geben sich im Moment Regen und Sonne die Klinke in die Hand!?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (13. September 2008)

Also, da kein anderer Vorschlag kommt:
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Riesebusch. Riesebusch ist eine Straße und ein Waldstück, dass wir später auch fahren werden.
Der PP befindet sich fast am Ortausgang Bad Schwartau, an der Straße Richtung Pansdorf. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Kurpark und die Straße überquert kurz vor dem PP auf einer kaum sichtbaren Brücke die Schwartau
Sonst google doch mal

Übrigend die Einladung zum mitfahren gilt für alle Leser des Threads!!
Die Tour beträgt je nach Laune 30 Km und das Tempo wird "mittel" ausfallen. Falls sich jemand verfährt: 0172 45 78 781 anrufen - wir warten
Ich rechne mit regem Interesse
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (13. September 2008)

Ach ja:


15.00


----------



## burn (13. September 2008)

Moin,

das wird ja eine richtig grosse Runde am Sonntag. Fuer alle Ortsunkundigen und Navi Besitzer hier mal die korrekte Adresse:

Riesebusch, 23611 Bad Schwartau

Der Parkplatz liegt in einer Kurve in eben jener Strasse und ist nicht zu uebersehen. 
Falls jmd in Luebeck starten moechte wuerde ich als Treffpunkt 14:30 Holstentor vorschlagen. Bitte dann hier nochmal melden weil ich da sonst nicht extra vorbeifahre...

edit: nehmt euch bitte 1-2â¬ mit, bei einer derartig grossen gruppe gibt es bestimmt ein getraenk am strand


----------



## dragger (13. September 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das wird ja eine richtig grosse Runde am Sonntag. Fuer alle Ortsunkundigen und Navi Besitzer hier mal die korrekte Adresse:
> 
> ...


Also Sonntag, gut zu wissen! Ich werde mich wohl am Holstentor einfinden, da ich das wohl eher finde als den Parkplatz, ........oder Bad Schwartau?

WennÂ´s keine UmstÃ¤nde macht!?


----------



## jup. (13. September 2008)

moin zusammen,
falls ihr auch senioren (+40) auf eurer tour mitnehmen würdet, würde ich hiermit mal interesse anmelden...
wär schön, wenn ihr um 14:30 am holstentor auf mich warten würdet.
kenn die strecke zwar, aber immer solo über lübecks trails zu fahren ist auch nix 
und dieses we würds tatsächlich mal passen, sich dem immer grösser werdenden kreis der mitfahrer anzuschliessen.
also bei trockenem wetter bin ich dabei !
gruss niels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (13. September 2008)

Moin Nils,
das Alter ist egal ich - die Hauptsache ist, dass du eine einigermaßen gute Kondi hast.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob Jan (burn) mit dem Auto am Holstentor vorbei fährt oder mit dem Bike, dann könntest du dich da anschließen.
Wäre schön, wenn du mit führest.


----------



## jup. (13. September 2008)

gut, ich schau dann noch mal, was der herr burn dazu schreibt.
aber holstentor - riesebusch ist ja wohl keine strecke für die man ein auto braucht...
sonst sehen wir uns am pp riesebusch
kondi sollte passen wenn ihr für "zwischen 25 und 40 km ... ca 2,5 - 3,5Std." (siehe oben) fahrt.
bis morgen
ps. niEls


----------



## dragger (13. September 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müßten wir dann am Holstentor um 14:30 mit drei Mann starten? Niels, burn und meine wenigkeit.?


----------



## -Oryx- (14. September 2008)

Und ich bin dann auch 1500 am Riesebusch ... froi, wird ja scheinbar ne nette Truppe 

Gruß Lennart


----------



## dragger (14. September 2008)

Moin,

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wann man denn ca. zurück in Lübeck is? Sollte nich zu spät werden, morgen frühschicht (04:00)? Wäre ganz wichtig!

Gruß Dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (14. September 2008)

18.47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (14. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> 18.47


Das is ja mal ein ziemlich genaues ca! Aber danke, gute zeit! 
Also, wenn nich grad mein Bike auseinander Fällt, sieht man sich später!

Gruß Dragger


----------



## burn (14. September 2008)

Moin,

das klingt ja nach einer grossen Truppe heute. Ich erwarte dann die Herren Dragger und Niels um 14:30 amHolstentor. Dann bleibt auch genuegend Zeit um gemuetlich nach Schwartau zu rollen.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. September 2008)

Moin alle,
das war ne gute Truppe gestern (7 Mitfahrer) 
Trotz Regen und Schlammparty im Waldhusener Forst hatten wir viel Spaß. Im Riesebusch wars dann trocken und die Trails wie gewohnt spaßig.
Oliver


----------



## jup. (15. September 2008)

ja, da muss ich mich anschliessen und nochmal bedanken, dass ihr den alten mann mitgenommen habt.
hat echt spass gemacht und ist besser als die trails allein zu fahren.
und ein paar neue ecken hab ich auch kennengelernt.
hoffentlich klappts bei mir bald mal wieder mit euren terminen und meinen verpflichtungen.
gruss niels.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. September 2008)

was heißt hier: alter Mann?
wäre schön, wenn hier immer mehr mitfahren, dann finden sich bestimmt auch neue Touren. Mein Vorschlag: Hemmelsdorfer See, Brodtner Ufer Travemünde etc. (die Zeit der Glühweinstände naht)


----------



## dragger (15. September 2008)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, super crew, schöne Trails, scheiß wetter, gute Stimmung! 

Gruß dragger!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (16. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen, super crew, schöne Trails, scheiß wetter, gute Stimmung!
> 
> Gruß dragger!



genau auf den Punkt gebracht!!


----------



## dragger (16. September 2008)

Sollte man auf jeden Fall wiederholen, vielleicht mit weniger regen (oder wenn, dann wärmer), zumal ich mein Dämpfer-Problem soweit gelöst hab! Das nächste mal werde ich aber mal nen paar bilder machen und reinstellen!!!

PS: Habs doch tatsächlich auf ne Homepage geschafft (bzw. mein Bike)
http://www.stockundsteinbikes.de/index.html


----------



## Oliver Linberg (18. September 2008)

Moin Biker,
wie siehts denn mit einen neuen Termin aus??
Wegen der zunehmenden Dunkelheit wäre eine Küstentour ja nett.
BSP: Treffpunkt PP Wiesenweg - Küste bis Scharbeutz - Scharbeutzer Heide - Schürsdorf - Kammer - H dorfer See - Niendorf und dann einen Drink
Nett gell!!?
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (18. September 2008)

Wie wäre es denn dann gleich mit morgen??? Habe da massig Zeit! Also los, warte auf Terminvorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. September 2008)

Gösta is back!!!

Mal sehen, ob es morgen klappt. SO kann ich nicht


----------



## GustavS (19. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es morgen klappt. SO kann ich nicht




Das verstehe ich ja alles, mal sehen, was meine Regierung davon hält. Haben noch keine Pläne abgestimmt...

ABER WAS IST MIT 
*H E U T E*???
  

HINTERGRUND:
Seit gestern gibt es endlich wieder Spekulatius und Lebkuchen, ich habe schon das ganze Jahr darauf gewartet. Unglaublich, dass es die Dinger nicht das ganze Jahr lang gibt, aber ich denke, da steckt die üble Fett-Weg-Mafia dahinter. Jedenfalls sind die ersten 500g vertilgt und es wartet noch mehr auf mich. Außerdem lockt das tolle Wetter , was läge also näher, als den Feierabend vorzuziehen und schon mittags biken zu gehen?

@Oliver
Wollten wir nicht eh mal in Segebergs Kalksteinfelsen fahren?? Du hast mal von dieser (Drei-, Vier-, Fünf, egal) Multi-Seen-Tour gesprochen. Ich würde ja auch rüber kommen, Hauptsache ich muss nicht mit Licht nach Hause fahren.

Sonst fahre ich nachher allein los, wer will, findet mich im Wald...

Viele Grüße an die größer werdende Fangemeinde der Lübecker Trailräuber


----------



## GustavS (19. September 2008)

Schade das niemand Zeit hat. Ich fahre jetzt jedenfalls los Richtung Wald (Schwartau/Sereetz/Ratekau). Wer Lust hat... (Oliver hat meine Nummer).


----------



## dragger (19. September 2008)

SCHA-D, muß heut und morgen arbeiten!

Im übrigen konnte ich klären, warum mein Dämpfer so schlecht anspricht (Is nem Mitfahrer aufgefallen, mir selbst nicht)! 
Das hängt wahrscheinlich mit dem Einsatzgebiet des Dämpfer zusammen?! Hab mir am Montag nen anderen gekauft, Marke wird nicht erwähnt (Negativwerbung), und verbaut.
Zuerst alles super, ansprechverhalten super, dank Pro-Pedal auch kein wippen beim antritt!
Dienstag dann zu den heimischen Spot´s, nen paar sprünge im grünen, ging auch ganz gut, aber dann...................
An der Örtlichen schule nen ca. 2,0m Drop ins Flat = Dämpfer voll auf anschlag (und noch ein stückchen weiter)! Schicht im Schacht!
Dämpfer schrott, Rest soweit ok (Bis auf ein paar blaue flecken am A...)

Die moral von der Geschicht: Mein "alter" Dämpfer bietet zwar auf der straße und normalen Waldwegen nicht so viel Komfort, aber dafür ist er den 170mm federweg am Heck gewachsen!

Gruß Dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> SCHA-D, muß heut und morgen arbeiten!
> 
> Im übrigen konnte ich klären, warum mein Dämpfer so schlecht anspricht (Is nem Mitfahrer aufgefallen, mir selbst nicht)!
> Das hängt wahrscheinlich mit dem Einsatzgebiet des Dämpfer zusammen?! Hab mir am Montag nen anderen gekauft, Marke wird nicht erwähnt (Negativwerbung), und verbaut.
> ...



Das gehört eher in den Technik Bereich des Forums


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. September 2008)

Moin Gösta und alle anderen,
heute ist ja nun mal weit fortgeschritten - ich bin jetzt erst zu Haus. Der mögliche Treffzeitpunkt so spät, das wird ein halber Nightride.
Ich hätte schon Lust die HL/OH Runde nach Segeberg zu verlegen. Die Trails hier, haben ein ähnliches Niveau und sind landschaftlich noch schöner ( drei Seen und ein Fluss ) und Überraschungen






Wer also Lust hat?? - Segeberg ist auch nur 30 KM von Lübeck wech!!
SO kann ich leider nicht , bin aber für andere Vorschläge offen
Oliver


----------



## dragger (19. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Das gehört eher in den Technik Bereich des Forums


Eigentlich schon, aber is ja nun mal bei unserer Tour aufgekommen! Wollt´s nur mal erwähnen.

Im Übrigen sieht der Trail echt nett aus, gibts da noch mehr Northshore-Elemente?

Muß leider WE schuddeln! Und was meinst Du mit "SO kann ich leider nicht"?

Gruß dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. September 2008)

SO heißt Sonntag - aber was heißt WE schuddeln??

Noch mehr sind im Bau aber es gibt einen Trail dazu, bergab, schmal und mit Sprunghügeln (Oldshool-Begriff). Außerdem gibt es bei mir eine DH-Strecke mit z.T. weiten Sprüngen, Gap Jump etc und natürlich den Kalkberg, sowie Singletrail und wenig Asphalt (auf 25 kM c. 500Meter!!)


----------



## burn (19. September 2008)

Moin ihr Rocker,

also ich schaffe es am WE leider nicht, hoechstens Sonntag ab 1800. Aber das ist mir selber etwas spaet 
Ansonsten kann ich nochmal Montag oder Donnerstag in den Raum werfen...
Dann meinetwegen auch gerne mal in SE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. September 2008)

MO wäre ok


----------



## dragger (19. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> SO heißt Sonntag - aber was heißt WE schuddeln??
> 
> Noch mehr sind im Bau aber es gibt einen Trail dazu, bergab, schmal und mit Sprunghügeln (Oldshool-Begriff). Außerdem gibt es bei mir eine DH-Strecke mit z.T. weiten Sprüngen, Gap Jump etc und natürlich den Kalkberg, sowie Singletrail und wenig Asphalt (auf 25 kM c. 500Meter!!)


WE Schuddeln = Wochenende Arbeiten

"Sprunghügel" find ich gut, DH ist auch sehr interessant, allerdings sollte man (bzw. Ich) gleich mal zwei Tage oder ein WE einplanen, um sich an Bike und Strecke zu gewöhnen!
Da muß ich mal nen BlicK in den Schichtplan der nächsten Wochen werfen, da wird sich bestimmt was finden!

Nur das erste Oktober WE geht auf keinen Fall, BETRIEBSFEIER!!


----------



## madbull (19. September 2008)

Hier die Bilder vom gestrigen Spontan-Nightride mit MaRs-Martin.



Angekommen mit Platten.  



















Kurze Fotopause mitten auf dem Waldhusener Waldrand-Rund-Trail für ein wenig Sonnenuntergangs-Industrie-Romantik.   





Dabei doch gleich mal das seltene Bild von Martin mit Singlespeeder festgehalten.







In Kücknitz an der Trave angekommen: Industrieromantik zum Zweiten.







Travemünder Fischerhafen: Schoko-Pause mit Poser-Bild.
Martin: Frey Vollmich-Vollnuss.
Meich: Dolfin Zartbitter mit Rosa Pfeffer aus Brasilien.







Brodtener Steilufer: Igel, eingeigelt.


----------



## burn (21. September 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> MO wäre ok




na oliver,

wie schauts aus mit einer runde morgen? ich bin zeitlich vollkommen flexibel, treffpunkt ist mir auch egal. also einfach sagen wie es dir passt und ich bin da


----------



## GustavS (21. September 2008)

burn schrieb:


> na oliver,
> 
> wie schauts aus mit einer runde morgen? ich bin zeitlich vollkommen flexibel, treffpunkt ist mir auch egal. also einfach sagen wie es dir passt und ich bin da



Moin moin burn, bin zwar nicht Oliver, habe aber morgen auch Zeit und Lust zum Biken. Das Wetter soll ja zum Nachmittag eher regnerisch werden, also wäre wohl Vormittags die beste Gelegenheit. Falls Du also mit mir statt Oliver vorlieb nimmst, sollten wir uns zusammentelefonieren.


----------



## burn (22. September 2008)

Moin alle,

Wetter schlecht --> Jan auf dem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (25. September 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Moin alle,
> 
> Wetter schlecht --> Jan auf dem Sofa




Moin moin alle, 
um mit burn´s Worten zu sprechen:
Wetter gut --> runter vom Bürostuhl

Wie wäre es mit einer kurzfristigen Runde im Riesebusch? Alternative Treffpunkte sind mir ebenfalls recht. Ihr wisst, die Lebkuchen-Saison wurde eingeläutet, auf in den Kampf gegen die entstehenden Speckrollen...
Da es inzwischen wieder früher dunkel wird, wäre es sogar möglich, dem Thread-Titel alle Ehre zu machen...


----------



## burn (25. September 2008)

Moin,

den Rest der Woche wird es bei mir leider nichts. Aber um mal gaaanz weit voraus zu planen, was haltet ihr von naechsten Dienstag?

@imgrs wie ich gerade festgestellt habe bist du ja auch naechstes Wochenende in Schierke um den Brocken zu Rocken. Da waere doch eine letzte kleine Runde in heimischen Waeldern ideal zum eingewoehnen.


----------



## gnss (25. September 2008)

Ich treffe mich um 18:30 mit madbull bei madbull, da ich aus Hamburg komme habe ich noch Platz im Auto. 0178 148 acht vier sieben zwei


----------



## GustavS (25. September 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> den Rest der Woche wird es bei mir leider nichts. Aber um mal gaaanz weit voraus zu planen, was haltet ihr von naechsten Dienstag?
> 
> @imgrs wie ich gerade festgestellt habe bist du ja auch naechstes Wochenende in Schierke um den Brocken zu Rocken. Da waere doch eine letzte kleine Runde in heimischen Waeldern ideal zum eingewoehnen.



@burn
Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei. Die Uhrzeit machen wir mal von der Tagesform abhängig, wobei ich meine Termine flexibel legen kann und damit auch zu einem "längeren Abschlusstraining" in der Lage bin .



gnss schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich um 18:30 mit madbull bei madbull, da ich aus Hamburg komme habe ich noch Platz im Auto. 0178 148 acht vier sieben zwei



@gnss
Ich wäre dabei, werde Dich gleich mal anrufen, um den Ort zu verifizieren.


----------



## madbull (26. September 2008)

Schön war's und schön schnell.  


Und diesmal durfte der Martin überglücklich feststellen, dass bei der Lindt Vollmilch Vollnuss noch richtiges Staniol zu entfernen ist...  




> _Original von Martin_
> Nein ich mene tatsächliche diese blöde Plastikverpackung von Milka. Die nehmen einem die schönen Erinnerungen aus der Kindheit, wie es war die Schokolade von der Alufolie zu befreien. Sicher sparen sie dadurch 0,0005 pro Packung.


----------



## jan_hl (26. September 2008)

Moin,

auch wenns nicht unbedingt zum Thema passt:

Fährt in Lübeck und/oder Umgebung irgendjemand Trial?

Bin grad dabei mein altes 20er wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen und muss jetzt erstmal alles wieder lernen was ich in den letzten 8 Jahren vergessen habe...


----------



## GustavS (26. September 2008)

Ja ja, immer uff de Kleenen. 
Nein, im Ernst, alles in Ordnung. Du weißt ja, Hauptsache das Fahrrad bleibt heil... Und beim Überschlag am Hang ist weder mir noch dem Rad was passiert (ok, diese eine fiese, hinterhältige Wurzel im Wald hatte sich ja angeschlichen und muss dann aber auch erst im letzten Moment auf den Weg gesprungen sein, sonst hätte ich sie natürlich sicher umschifft.  Dabei hatte ich schon nicht mal mehr die dunkle Brille auf, wie bei letzten Mal  ).

Meine neue Lampe lässt noch auf sich warten, hier im Forum wurde sie jedoch schon mal besprochen: einfach "ayup" in die Suchmaske eingeben oder diesen Link wählen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316914&highlight=ayup&page=2

Ich werde den Weg am Travesteilufer mal nachfahren, dann kann ich beim nächsten Törn vorneweg ballern...

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Lehrstunden in Sachen Radbeherrschung, bis dahin Hals und Beinbruch...


----------



## dragger (27. September 2008)

Nabend Leut,
Bin heut auch mal wieder da und möchte gleich mal nen bißchen Dampf ablassen!!!!

Was sind das für Menschen, die anderen mit aller gewalt den letzten Rest Spaß nehmen wollen?????

War heut mit nem Kollegen auf einem der wenigen (2) Trails in Mölln´s Umgebung unterwegs, da mußten wir feststellen, das sich jemand sehr viel mühe beim zerstören gegeben hat!
Im ersten abschnitt ist der Trail sehr schnell (wenn man ihn kennt, da viele uneinsehbare kurven) und nur ca nen meter breit! Nun hat jemand in diesen kurven entweder "strandsand" verschüttet oder direkt dahinter ca 80cm lange und 30cm tiefe löcher gegraben!!!!
(auf einer strecke von vier KM!!!!!!)
Dann wurden unzählige kleine "sprünge" zuerstört oder mit steinen blockiert!

Zu guter letzt, und das ist der hammer, hat jemand das "Finale" auf gefährlichste art manipuliert, sabotiert möcht ich fast sagen!!

Am ende des trails gibts ne alte steintreppe mit ca 60 stufen, in die man zügig einfährt (die ersten Stufen überspringt man einfach)!
Am ende (noch auf der Treppe) hat so´n Keks zwei Drahtseile etwa in Lenkerhöhe zwischen zwei Bäumen gespannt (Mit schellen und allem pipapo)!

Hat schon mal wer versucht auf ner Treppe zu Bremsen??????

Billanz: Prellungen und Schürfwunden, diverse Lackschäden!!!

An den, der da soviel Langeweile Hatte: Alter, das is scheiß gefährlich!!!!
Man spannt doch keine seile über nen Trail!!!
GEHT`S NOCH!!!!



So, jetzt geht´s besser!

Gruß an alle, möge das ein einzelfall bleiben! 

Dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (2. Oktober 2008)

An alle Spätabendfahrer aus Lübeck
Morgen gehts mal auf Ausflug in andere Gefilde: 
Wir fahren mit einer recht großen Gruppe in die Harburger Berge.
Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre in Bad Segeberg (8:00) oder direkt an der Kärtener Hütte (ca 9:00 - 9:30)
Interessant wäre es doch, noch möglichst viele Mitbiker zu aktivieren.
Das wird ne nette Tour - sicherlich schwierig aber bestimmt ein Wahnsinns-Erlebnis. 
Also an alle: Unbedingt melden und mitfahren. Der langsamste bestimmte das Tempo - jedoch sollte eine Grundkondition, Helm(!!) und was man so mitführt vorhanden sein. 
Bei Fragen, mailt mich an oder unter 0172 45 78 781
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (5. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> morgen gehts kurzentschlossen und recht früh in die Habes. Da du jedoch ein kerniger Typ bist, es es sicher eine Herausforderung für dich, schon ab 8:00 zu starten. Bei diesen Wetter sind die HaBes ein echtes Abenteuer und nichts für Weicheier
> Gruß
> Oliver



Mönsch Oliver, da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. War mit burn im Harz beim BR3, komme gerade zurück. Schade dass der Norden so spärlich vertreten war. Unser Wetter war traumhaft, hattet Ihr auch so viel Glück? Denn seit Hannover schifft es ja aus allen Rohren.

Meine Entscheidung steht seit dem Blick auf die Steinerne Renne im Harz fest, ich brauche ein anderes Radl. Frei nach dem Motto: Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Federweg...   Dazu ein paar gescheite Protektoren, dann fahr ich auch mal Harburg mit. Mit meinem Sparkelino ist das definitiv nix, weder für das Rad noch für mich...  

Am Mittwoch soll das Wetter besser werden. Wie steht es da um die rege Beteiligung? Meine Trailbeleuchtung hat die Feuerprobe im Harz bestanden, bin jetzt adäquat bestückt...  

Na dann bin ich auf den Tourbericht Harburger Berge gespannt und auf die Resonanz für den kommenden Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin Gösta,
Fahrtechnik ist nur durch noch mehr Fahrtechnik zu ersetzen. Federweg wird oft überschätzt. (siehe Meik) Dein Spark reicht mit 11 cm völlig - auch für harte Trails.
Diese Woche soll es schön und sonnig werden. Lasst uns alle mal einenTermin ausmachen
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (6. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Diese Woche soll es schön und sonnig werden. Lasst uns alle mal einenTermin ausmachen
> Oliver



Ich war heute unterwegs im Wald, von Kücknitz bis zum PP Riesebusch. Der Trail ist sehr schön matschig, die Wurzeln glatt und der blätterbedeckte Boden rutschig, aber alles in allem war es NETT.

Von mir aus könnten wir gleich morgen/Dienstag ins Auge fassen. Gern auch nicht ganz so spät... Treffpunkt Riesebusch?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (7. Oktober 2008)

Von mir aus könnten wir gleich morgen/Dienstag ins Auge fassen. Gern auch nicht ganz so spät... Treffpunkt Riesebusch?

Leider hab ich deine mail erst jetzt gelesen. Ich arbeite gerade in Lübeck bis 16:15 - da wäre der Riesebusch perfekt. Ich habe mein Bike nicht dabei und könnte deswegen erst ab 18:00
Lass uns lieber morgen oder Do ins Auge fassen - wie siehts Fr aus?


----------



## burn (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich bin stark fuer morgen, also Mittwoch. Da habe ich frei und kann zu jeder Zeit dabei sein


----------



## GustavS (7. Oktober 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin stark fuer morgen, also Mittwoch. Da habe ich frei und kann zu jeder Zeit dabei sein





Na dann treffen wir uns ja um 10.00 in der Wahmstraße, meine Rentner freuen sich schon auf ein neues Gesicht


----------



## GustavS (7. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Leider hab ich deine mail erst jetzt gelesen. Ich arbeite gerade in Lübeck bis 16:15 - da wäre der Riesebusch perfekt. Ich habe mein Bike nicht dabei und könnte deswegen erst ab 18:00



18.00 wäre mir recht.  Dann lass uns doch gleich heute die möglicherweise letzten schönen Tage nutzen, wer weiß was noch alles kommt. Und jünger werden wir auch nicht ...   Wir müssen ja keine Hardcore-Tour machen, wenn wir eine kurze 2-Stunden-Tour machen, können wir mal wieder in Ruhe schwatzen und das letzte Wochenende Revue passieren lassen. 



Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Lass uns lieber morgen oder Do ins Auge fassen - wie siehts Fr aus?



Da wäre ich auch dabei, bin ja vom BR3 gestählt...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gösta,
bei mir kann sich alles verzögern, deswegen ist selbst 18.00 knapp. 
Morgen wäre schon gut, aber nicht um 10.00 sondern ab ca 17:00.
Wie wärs, wenn wir mal bei mir fahren. Die Trails sind eigentlich viel
besser und ohne nervige Asphaltpassagen!!!!!
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (8. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Bei mir kann sich alles verzögern, deswegen ist selbst 18.00 knapp.
> Morgen wäre schon gut, aber nicht um 10.00 sondern ab ca 17:00.
> Wie wärs, wenn wir mal bei mir fahren. Die Trails sind eigentlich viel
> besser und ohne nervige Asphaltpassagen!!!!!
> Oliver



Heute Abend am PP Riesebusch oder irgendwo näher an Lübeck in Richtung Herrentunnel (verkürzt meine Anfahrt ) zum N8ride? Soll aber laut wetteronline.de ein paar kleine Huscher geben.

Wer ist dabei???

@Oliver
Wann würdest Du denn am Donnerstag/Freitag in Segeberg starten wollen? Ich muss ja noch meine Rückfahrt einrechnen... Prinzipiell bin ich dabei 

@burn
was ist mit heute tagsüber? Bin um 10.00 in der Wahmstraße/Übergang Krähenstraße.


----------



## burn (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin fuer heute komplett raus, die Erkaeltung hat sich jetzt endlich einen Weg durch mein Immunsystem gekaempft. Bei Sonnenschein waere ich dabei gewesen aber so ist das heute besser wenn ich zuhause auf dem Soffa Sport mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. Oktober 2008)

Ok, Jan schwächelt

@Gösta: Ich habe Fr keinen Lehrauftrag, vielleicht sollten wir gegen Mittag starten. Ab wann hast du denn Zeit


----------



## GustavS (8. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Ok, Jan schwächelt
> Ich habe Fr keinen Lehrauftrag, vielleicht sollten wir gegen Mittag starten. Ab wann hast du denn Zeit



@ Oliver
Tja, ich habe jetzt auch ein Problem. Im Harz ging es über ein paar üble Trails, zumindest aus der Sicht eines CC-Bike(r)s. Mit dem knackenden Steuersatz könnte ich noch etwas leben. Aber mein Hinterrad hat wohl einen kindskopfgroßen Stein zu viel abbekommen und knackt jetzt.  Deshalb fahre ich ab heute mit dem 2. LRS, allerdings habe ich da Furious Fred drauf und die sind definitiv nix für den (feuchten) Riesebusch. Also wenn Du auch zu gemäßigten Wegen zustimmen kannst, bin ich Freitag gegen 12.00 wo immer Du willst, auch gern bis zur Dunkelheit.
Wir können ja burn in HL einen Krankenbesuch abstatten


----------



## GustavS (9. Oktober 2008)

Nur für den Fall, es besteht noch Unklarheit, wie es zu den Ausfallerscheinungen beim Spark kommen konnte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5195217&postcount=2258

Man beachte die Ausrüstung der "Protektoren-Fraktion". Da haben burn (mit Hardtail) und ich nur staunen können.   Teilweise war es schwierig, den Weg hinunter ZU FUSS heil zu überstehen.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gösta,
das dürfte der Eckerlochstieg sein. Oberes Stück ab Brockenstraße, kurz vorm Gipfel. Sehr nett dort und locker auf alpinem Niveau!!

Wegen des LRS - kein Problem!! Du kannst die Trails hier auch damit weitgehend gut fahren 
Mich hats übrigens auch erwischt. Ich glaube aber, dass ich morgen locker fahren kann!! Wir telefonieren morgen wegen des Termins etc
Oliver


----------



## burn (9. Oktober 2008)

@oli ich glaube nicht das es der eckerlochstieg ist. soweit ich weiss darf man da doch garnicht mit dem rad fahren


----------



## GustavS (9. Oktober 2008)

@burn
böse böse, Du sollst den Trail doch nicht nennen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5195346&postcount=2261
aber er ist es wirklich...

@Oliver
na dann bin ich morgen 12.00 in Segeberg. Schick mir mal ´ne PM mit Adresse und Telefon, damit ich den Weg finde bzw. mal nachfragen kann.

@burn #2
Willst Du nicht mitkommen? Mit Dir schiebt es sich so angenehm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. Oktober 2008)

Morgens früh um 8:00 ist die Welt auch im Harz noch in Ordnung. Da ist man auf der Brockenstraße praktisch allein.........

@Gösta: ... na da freue ich mich doch auf dich. Ich mail dir morgen früh noch mal eine genaue Wegbeschreibung. Oder du fährst mit Bus oder Bahn.
Bis morgen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
fährt jemand in den nächsten Tagen?
Wo sind eigentlich Jan und Lennart?


----------



## dragger (15. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin,
> fährt jemand in den nächsten Tagen?
> Wo sind eigentlich Jan und Lennart?


Ich hab vor am WE zu fahren, weiß aber im moment weder wo noch mit wem? Zudem Wetterabhängig (da keine Regenkleidung)


----------



## GustavS (15. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin,
> fährt jemand in den nächsten Tagen?
> Wo sind eigentlich Jan und Lennart?



Wenn die Wetteraussichten besser werden, bin ich dabei. Gern auch wieder bei Dir in Segeberg.  

Jan hat sich vorhin im Forum rumgetrieben, aber auf PN nicht geantwortet.

Apropos: Du hast auch eine PN von mir bekommen...


----------



## dragger (15. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo man hier in der Region Trails findet, wo man seinen Federweg auch nutzen kann? Egal ob mehr oder weniger technisch, hauptsache schnell! Allerdings sollten etwaige Drops nicht ZU hoch sein (max. 3m), da ich dafür mein Drahtesel noch zu wenig kenn.

Gruß Dragger


----------



## GustavS (15. Oktober 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo man hier in der Region Trails findet, wo man seinen Federweg auch nutzen kann? Egal ob mehr oder weniger technisch, hauptsache schnell! Allerdings sollten etwaige Drops nicht ZU hoch sein (max. 3m), da ich dafür mein Drahtesel noch zu wenig kenn.
> 
> Gruß Dragger



Fahr mal mit Oliver in Segeberg, da gibt es ein paar kleine Schanzen, die sollten für Deine Sprünge (max 3m) geeignet sein. Ein paar furchtlose Kiddies haben bei ihm im Wald einige NorthShore-Elemente zusammen gebastelt. Außerdem gibt es (der Erzählung nach ) den Kalkberg...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (16. Oktober 2008)

den Kalkberg gibt es nicht nur der Erzählung nach....
Außerdem gibt es zwei DH Strecken mit z. T. heftigen Sprüngen in Malente und ca. 200m Luftlinie von mir entfernt.


----------



## burn (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin Kollegen,

ich lebe tatsaechlich noch, aber das Wetter bietet sich ja in letzter Zeit nicht sonderlich zum biken an.


----------



## dragger (16. Oktober 2008)

@Oliver
Den muß ich mir echt mal anschauen, klingt echt gut! Da müßte man sich mal kurzschließen und ne "Besichtigungtour" starten! Mal schauen, was der "Mythos" Kalkberg so zu bieten hat.

Gruß Dragger


----------



## GustavS (16. Oktober 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Moin Kollegen,
> 
> ich lebe tatsaechlich noch, aber das Wetter bietet sich ja in letzter Zeit nicht sonderlich zum biken an.



Mensch burn, ich könnte Dir wieder meine wasserdichten Handschuhe borgen, dann macht das Wetter (zumindest an den Händen ) nichts mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
so lange ich bei diesem Sch...wetter nicht mein geliebtes G Zero bewegen muss, mach ich doch alles mit. Wir könnten fürs WE auf eine Tour in die Harburger Berge planen, da sieht es jetzt wirklich lecker aus.
Ansonsten wäre meine -Drei Seen Tour - auf dem Programm, oder die gute Riesebusch und Co Runde oder eine Küstentour??!!
@dragger: ich mache mal ein paar Fotos vom Kalkberg und der DH Strecke, dann kannst du selbst mal urteilen


----------



## dragger (17. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin,
> so lange ich bei diesem Sch...wetter nicht mein geliebtes G Zero bewegen muss, mach ich doch alles mit. Wir könnten fürs WE auf eine Tour in die Harburger Berge planen, da sieht es jetzt wirklich lecker aus.
> Ansonsten wäre meine -Drei Seen Tour - auf dem Programm, oder die gute Riesebusch und Co Runde oder eine Küstentour??!!
> @dragger: ich mache mal ein paar Fotos vom Kalkberg und der DH Strecke, dann kannst du selbst mal urteilen


Das wäre echt super mit den bildern! Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Gruß Dragger


----------



## GustavS (18. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin,
> so lange ich bei diesem Sch...wetter nicht mein geliebtes G Zero bewegen muss, mach ich doch alles mit.
> Ansonsten wäre meine -Drei Seen Tour - auf dem Programm, oder die gute Riesebusch und Co Runde oder eine Küstentour??!!



Also Oliver, ich bin für gemäßigte Tour gern zu haben. Solange jedoch nur mein LRS mit Furious Fred einsatzfähig ist, werde ich die Wälder mit den blätterbedeckten und deshalb schlüpfrigenWegen weitestgehend meiden müssen. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja demnächst mein neues Rad???  
Und für eine Küstentour a la Brodtener Ufer reicht meine Bereifung allemal. Hauptsache wir rollen und bleiben ein wenig in Form (ich sage nur Spekulatius... ).


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. Oktober 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Das wäre echt super mit den bildern! Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!
> 
> Gruß Dragger



Die Kalkbergabfahrt ist z Zt nur über die langweiligere Treppenabfahrt möglich, da der Berg repariert wird. 
Sicht zu Spitze



Von oben



Die Steilabfahrt ist leider gesperrt


----------



## burn (20. Oktober 2008)

So Leute jetzt aber mal los, das Wetter ist heute 1A also sollten wir uns heute mal rauswagen 
Bevor unser lieber Goester noch vor lauter Spekulatius platzt... 

Start: 15:30
Treffpunkt: Holstentor


Und los meine lieben


----------



## GustavS (20. Oktober 2008)

burn schrieb:


> So Leute jetzt aber mal los, das Wetter ist heute 1A also sollten wir uns heute mal rauswagen
> Bevor unser lieber Goester noch vor lauter Spekulatius platzt...
> Startzeit ist mir egal, Treffpunkt in der Naehe Luebecks waere toll.



Alles klar, burn, treffen wir uns bei Dir und sind dann 15.15-15.30 am Holstentor. Wer mit will, nur zu...

PS: Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich habe gerade die neue Tüte angefangen und sie ist jetzt (+30min) nur noch halb voll...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. Oktober 2008)

Na, wie war eure Tour. Ich habe euch zu spät bemerkt!!
Am Sonnabend wollen Mathias und ich fahren. Wir könnten meine Tour fahren und erweitern oder in der Nähe von Mathias fahren
Wer mit will(!!!!!??), unbedingt melden
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin Oliver,
Tour war klasse, wenn auch nur gemäßigtes Tempo (wir waren beide wohl gesundheitlich nicht in Höchstform). Sind von der Innenstadt über den Festplatz und dann durch den Wald bis Israelsdorf gefahren. Zufällig kam gerade der Postbote und brachte meinen neuen Sicherheitskram. Den musste ich erstmal auspacken... 
Danach wieder durch den Wald an die Trave, bis Karlshof und über Israelsdorf zum Herrentunnelbus. Auf der anderen Traveseite in Kücknitz nach links in den Forst. Und da hat es mich dann erwischt . Zuerst wurde es in der Abfahrt hinten etwas schwammig, dann fast unfahrbar -> Platten  Da ich ja NoTubes fahre, spritzte nur etwas Milch, aber es dauerte trotzdem. Zum Glück hatten wir Pumpe und Konsorten dabei. Aber mit Furious Fred bin ich im Wald wirklich nicht gut aufgehoben. 
Das neue Rad ist aber schon in Arbeit, dauert höchstens noch ????? Tage. Mal sehen, die Gabel wird extra für mich "versilbert". Bis dahin gern mal Straße oder Wald light, aber nix Schwieriges...
Also falls sich niemand meldet, lass uns ´ne gemeinsame Trainingsrunde drehen, mit einfacher Strecke, gern auch bei Dir.
Sag Bescheid...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin Gösta,
was wird es denn für ein (neues)Rad???
Wie wärs denn damit??? Lecker gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin Jungs,

ich kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht.


----------



## GustavS (23. Oktober 2008)

Es wird wohl kein "Orange"s sondern ein silbernes ...


----------



## burn (24. Oktober 2008)

G hat wohl gestern auch einen ganz besonders lustigen Tag gehabt 


Winterpokal gegen Spekulatius.... Wer strampelt mit? Dann los


----------



## Oliver Linberg (24. Oktober 2008)

Gösta hat nen Clown gegessen!!
Außerdem ist er total geheimnissvoll
Aber: Was ist den jetzt mit mitfahren  -  ca 14:00 - 14:30
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (24. Oktober 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> er hat nen Clown gegessen!!
> Außerdem ist er total geheimnissvoll
> Aber: Was ist den jetzt mit mitfahren  -  ca 14:00 - 14:30
> Oliver




Schmatz schmatz, schluck!  Lecker Clown 
Habe heute die Rechnung für das neue Rad bekommen, in zwei drei Wochen ist alles fertig (hoffe ich mal) und ich kann es montieren. Und so geheimnisvoll ist es gar nicht, burn weiß schon Bescheid. 

Am Samstag sieht es bei mir nicht so gut aus, die Regierung hat Ausgangssperre für das MB verhängt. 

Und am Sonntag geht eh die Welt unter, Schnee bis 500m Höhe bedeutet auch bei uns immerhin fast schon Frost. Dazu ein fettes Regengebiet... 

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder (light) dabei...


----------



## burn (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich war leider arbeiten, bei dem Wetter waere ich zu gerne gefahren... Das ging ja viel schneller als ich gedacht hatte G.
Aber dann habe ich endlich mal die Gelegenheit so ein Geschoss probezusitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (26. Oktober 2008)

Ihr seid vielleicht Blödmänner!! Ich weiß mal wieder nichts


----------



## burn (26. Oktober 2008)

So sind wir Grossstaedter immer schoen alles geheim halten. Es ist G aber auch ein wenig unangenehm


----------



## Oliver Linberg (26. Oktober 2008)

burn schrieb:


> So sind wir Grossstaedter immer schoen alles geheim halten. Es ist Goesta aber auch ein wenig unangenehm



Wieso - ist es ein Firebird von OTTO??? Oder gar ein Fischer???
Ich bin übrigens selbst Großstädter und gar nicht so geheim, dafür aber um so neugieriger!!!


----------



## Mr Pink (3. November 2008)

moin moin,

würd mich ja gerne mal anschließen und ne kleine tour mitfahren.
soweit ich das verfolgt habe, mögen das 20-40km sein? sprich hl und umgebung richtung travemünde ein wenig wald usw....

jedoch konnte ich noch nicht herauslesen, was für bikes ihr fahrt..
ich habe eine Alutech Wildsau Enduro...

gruß Matthias

achja, hab auch unter der Woche Zeit und bin mit ner anständigen Lampe ausgestattet...

zu mir:
bin student seit einem Jahr an der FH.


----------



## burn (4. November 2008)

Moin Pinker,

also bei uns gibt es alles vom Starrstahlfixie bis zum Hightech CarbonFully. Bei den Touren die wir fahren ist deine Sau wahrscheinlich unterforder. Aber wir finden bestimmt auch fuer dich spannende Stellen, vor allem in der Dunkelheit 
Also einfach ab und an hier reinschauen, dann wird das schon was mit einer netten Tour.


----------



## Mr Pink (4. November 2008)

klingt vielversprechend, bin gespannt. muss dann wohl vorher testen wie lange die mirage noch mitmacht...


----------



## GustavS (17. November 2008)

Heute haben burn und ich eine kleine Runde um Lübeck herum gedreht, um das Wetter   noch mal richtig auszunutzen. Dabei sind wir gleich mal ein Scott Genius 40 von Biketechnic Jacob aus Bad Schwartau Probe gefahren (einer nach dem anderen, bevor hier wieder schlaue Fragen kommen ). Nach anfänglichen Irritationen mit der Dämpfer-Abstimmung ging es irgendwann richtig gut. Ob mein neues Rad auch so eine Schaukel wird (bis auf den leider nun doch "nur" schwarzen Rahmen habe ich alle Teile hier)?    Ich bin ja so gespannt...
Im Riesebusch war es dermaßen glatt (für Furious Fred eigentlich unfahrbar), da sind wir nur mal eben ganz kurz rein. Ansonsten haben wir es im wesentlichen bei "Straße" belassen.
Und auf dem Heimweg haben wir in Timmendorfer Strand auch noch madbull auf seinem "Arbeitsrad" getroffen. Und OHNE HELM , man glaubt es kaum...
In Summe haben wir unserem Winterpokal-Team "Lübeck Nightride" ein paar nette Punkte zukommen lassen. Aber wo sind eigentlich all die anderen Nightrider geblieben??? Unser Team hätte Verstärkung nicht abgelehnt...
Diese Woche sieht es mit dem Wetter ja nicht so gut aus, falls jemand Lust auf eine Nachtfahrt hat, lasst uns das kurzfristig abmachen.


----------



## taube (18. November 2008)

hey...ich hätte lust auf eine Nachtfahrt...fahre ein NOX Crossfire 1 (Hardtail) meine Bereifung ist aber eher mittelprächtig zurzeit...fahre den Schwalbe Marathon plus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195837 ...wohne in HL auf dem Campus der FH...vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal kurz schreiben was ihr immer so macht bei einem Night Ride...viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## GustavS (18. November 2008)

taube schrieb:


> hey...ich hätte lust auf eine Nachtfahrt...fahre ein NOX Crossfire 1 (Hardtail) meine Bereifung ist aber eher mittelprächtig zurzeit...fahre den Schwalbe Marathon plus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195837 ...wohne in HL auf dem Campus der FH...vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal kurz schreiben was ihr immer so macht bei einem Night Ride...viele Grüße Stefan



Moin moin Stefan,

feines Rad, Du bist dann wohl die "graue Eminenz". 

Eigentlich ist Oliver immer ganz fleißig, um neue Leute zu begrüßen. Aber von ihm haben wir (zu) lange schon nichts mehr gehört... Also übernehme ich mal ausnahmsweise seinen Part.

@Oliver
Alles in Ordnung? Meld Dich mal, ich mach mir schon Sorgen. 

Also zu unseren Ausfahrten:
Wir sind bunt gemischt, von SingleSpeed-Fixie mit Starrgabel bis Fully mit 150mm v/h ist alles dabei. Meist geht es in die Wälder zwischen Bad Schwartau und Ostsee, aber bei Bedarf eben auch mal Straße (burn und ich gestern knapp 100km), je nach Zeit und Lust (und Wetter und Sitzfleisch). Gerade im Augenblick sind wir beide (Du mit Marathon Plus und ich mit FF) im Wald nicht sehr gut aufgehoben... (Diese heimtückischen Blätter scheinen nur darauf zu warten, einem eine kleine Rutschpartie bescheren zu dürfen. )

Im Dunkeln (das beginnt ja demnächst kurz nach der Kaffeepause ) sind wir schon einige Zeit nicht mehr gefahren, aber wenn das derzeitige Tief durchgezogen ist, wird es wirklich mal wieder Zeit ...

Manche sind zeitlich flexibel (Schicht u. ä.), deshalb können wir auch kurzfristig Törns vereinbaren, die am Tage stattfinden, einfach mal im Thread anfragen... Und Du scheinst zu studieren (??), da hast Du ja neben den  (bzw. während der ) Vorlesungen massig Zeit für Ausritte... 

Bis bald auf dem Trail und noch einmal:
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN im Namen der Lübecker Nightrider!!!


----------



## taube (18. November 2008)

hey...das hört sich schon mal gut an. Ich fahre sonst fast immer alleine und meistens Querfeldein im Staatsforst Schönberg und Lauerholz, kenne mich dort aber noch nicht ganz so gut aus. Ich habe auch noch ein altes funktionstüchtiges Rennrad. Falls ihr mal was vorhabt würde ich mich freuen und anschließen. Zeitlich bin ich auch flexibel da ich Student bin. Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pink (20. November 2008)

kein nightride, aber vllt hat ja trotzdem wer interesse.
morgen, freitag 21.nov um 14.15 am holstentor.

taube hat bereits zugesagt.


gruß mr pink

ziel: wald
gangart: gemütlich


----------



## GustavS (20. November 2008)

Mr Pink schrieb:


> kein nightride, aber vllt hat ja trotzdem wer interesse.
> morgen, freitag 21.nov um 14.15 am holstentor.
> taube hat bereits zugesagt.
> gruß mr pink
> ...



Ihr wisst schon, dass ab morgen Mittag das Schneetreiben    einsetzen soll, oder? Aber was tut man nicht alles für eine gute Plazierung im Winterpokal, stimmts?  

Vergesst die Schneeketten nicht


----------



## Mr Pink (20. November 2008)

ist das deine subtile art und weise, ja zu sagen?


----------



## GustavS (20. November 2008)

Mr Pink schrieb:


> ist das deine subtile art und weise, ja zu sagen?



Ne ne, ich habe mich heute schon zwei Stunden durch Nacht und Wind gekämpft und kam zum Schluss sogar noch in den Regen.  Außerdem wäre ich mit den FF ein wenig rutschig unterwegs. Dafür geht es mit dem (winterbereiften) Auto zum Fitness-Studio, dort gibt es jede Menge Ergometer und es ist trocken.

Macht mal ein paar Bilder und stellt die mit hier ein, wäre ja interessant, ein paar "Beweisfotos" zu sehen.


----------



## Mr Pink (20. November 2008)

wird schon werden, so n bischen nass bring ja keinen um.
bekomm ich noch fix ne info zum winterpokal?

gruß mr pink


----------



## axels. (20. November 2008)

Klasse, gibt doch noch ein paar "bekloppte",die nachts durch den Wald heizen. Habe nach 10 Jahren wieder ein MTB und eine klasse Lampe, aber erst im Dunkeln Feierabend. Wo startet ihr in Schwartau?


----------



## GustavS (20. November 2008)

Mr Pink schrieb:


> wird schon werden, so n bischen nass bring ja keinen um.
> bekomm ich noch fix ne info zum winterpokal?
> gruß mr pink



Winterpokal findest Du hier:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
Aber leider ist die Anmeldefrist abgelaufen, hätte Euch doch sonst schon längst zu rekrutieren versucht...


----------



## GustavS (20. November 2008)

axels. schrieb:


> Klasse, gibt doch noch ein paar "bekloppte",die nachts durch den Wald heizen. Habe nach 10 Jahren wieder ein MTB und eine klasse Lampe, aber erst im Dunkeln Feierabend. Wo startet ihr in Schwartau?



WENN wir starten, dann eigentlich immer vom Parkplatz Riesebusch...

Aber alternative Startorte sind gern vorher abstimmbar, zum Beispiel wenn es morgen am Holstentor losgeht (ohne mich  ). Frag einfach kurz vorher an, zum Mitfahren findet sich (fast) immer jemand...


----------



## GustavS (23. November 2008)

Asche auf mein Haupt, wie konnte ich zweifeln. Alle um uns herum haben Schnee, aber bei uns knallt die Sonne vom Himmel, es ist die wahre Pracht. 

UND ???   Wie war die Fahrt am Freitag? Mr Pink und taube lasst uns mal an der Tour teilhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pink (23. November 2008)

das wetter war super!
kein schnee - kein foto.

sind wirr umhergefahren, jedenfalls für meine koordination, taube wusste wohl wo es langgeht.

waren ca 3std unterwegs, kondition ist bei mir gleich null und die federung hat auch gut reingehauen.

mal schauen, wanns weitergeht.


ride on mr pink


----------



## taube (23. November 2008)

moinsen...jup das Wetter war super...wir sind um genau zu sein, nach meinem Tacho 2:31:03std. und 39,55km gefahren. Wir sind vom Holstentor nach Moisling zum kleinen Waldstück an der Trave (welches zu sehr aufgeweicht war - Schlammschlacht) und dann weiter über dem Hochschulstadtteil zur Palingener Heide. Dort haben wir den Wald unsicher gemacht und sogar ein paar coole Trails gefunden. Im großen und ganzen war es eine entspannte tour. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt schwein, obwohl es schon sehr kalt war. Freu mich schon auf die nächste tour. viele Grüße, Taube


----------



## burn (23. November 2008)

na dann seid ihr ja in einer gegend gewesen wo ich mich garnicht auskenne, bei einer wiederholung bin ich dabei


----------



## GustavS (23. November 2008)

Das Wetter soll morgen so ähnlich werden wie heute, wenn ich wetteronline.de richtig interpretiere. Also Gelegenheit für eine kleine (oder gern größere ) Runde...

Falls sich jemand findet, dann könnte man sogar mal auf dem Ostseeradweg bis Wismar fahren, zurück dann gleicher Weg oder Straße (ist aber nicht optimal für fette Downhill-Schlapppen...). Einfach mal was für die Ausdauer tun...


----------



## Mr Pink (23. November 2008)

also bis 60km wäre ich dabei, mehr ausdauer besitze ich leider nicht. ansonsten wäre ich dabei, zwei wichtige fragen, wann soll es los gehen und wohin?

muss mich die woche um einen neuen Akku kümmern, die mirage hält nur noch 25-30min...

gruß mr pink


----------



## GustavS (23. November 2008)

Ich würde ja morgen schon ab 9.00 radeln können, habe aber wegen meiner FF "Waldverbot" 

Alternativ mache ich meine lange Runde bis zum Nachmittag und wir treffen uns dann mit Lampen ausgerüstet, um in die Dämmerung zu rollen... Wobei solche Geschichten wie Palinger Heide (jedenfalls so wie ich sie von meinem Durchrollern kenne) nicht unter Wald fallen und damit auch von meinem derzeitigen Reifen bewältigt werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pink (24. November 2008)

sry wenn ich den thread hier ein wenig topediere, aber ich wollte nciht extra einen neuen aufmachen, da hier die lübecker so gut vertreten sind.

moin, ich würde morgen gerne ne runde drehen, wenn möglich bevor es dunkel wird, da ich nur 30min licht habe (besserung ist aber in arbeit)

wer lust hat, kan nsich aj gerne melden.

gruß mr pink


----------



## GustavS (24. November 2008)

Moagst mi net? Hatte heute nach meiner Tour auf eine Info gewartet, ob und wenn ja, wann Du starten willst.

Mache morgen Vormittag noch mal "Strecke", am Nachmittag wäre ich wieder am Start (siehe Beitrag 292).


----------



## Mr Pink (24. November 2008)

ich glaub ich schreib dir mal ne pm.


----------



## taube (25. November 2008)

hey leude...am WE kommt ein Kumpel aus meiner alten Heimat HGW nach HL...er bring ein dirt mit und da ich hab ja ein Crosscountry habe wollen wir im wald nach leichten Trails suchen die für mich auch ohne Federung zu fahren sind...ist wer dabei der vielleicht auch noch gute Strecken kennt?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (26. November 2008)

Na, da will ich doch mal wieder!!!!
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wäre ich als Guide gern dabei. 
Wichtiger als Federung ist momentan (und wie so oft) Grip, Grip und nochmals Grip.
Ich könnte mir die Tour im Waldhusener Forst und Riesebusch, bzw Pansdorf, Riesebusch gut vorstellen(!!), kann aber noch nicht definitiv zusagen.
Oliver


----------



## taube (26. November 2008)

in der Gegend war ich noch nie...wir wissen noch nicht genau ob Samstag oder Sonntag...werde es aber so schnell wie möglich in Erfahrung bringen...wir würden dann vielleicht mit dem Bus nach "Norden" fahren...beste Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. November 2008)

Die Trails hier, haben ein ähnliches Niveau und sind landschaftlich noch schöner ( drei Seen und ein Fluss ) und Überraschungen






Hallo Oliver...ich frag mal einfach quer rein...bin gerade in diesem Thread gelandet und sehe schon solche schönen Bilder. Bin (wir) aus Lübeck Umgebung und fahre sonst nur Riesebusch oder Ratzeburger See, gerne auch mal Malente. Kannst du nochmal genauere Auskunft geben wo sich diese Trails in Segeberg befinden. Grob kenne ich mich ja in SE aus. Auch wenn die Saison erstmal für mich vorbei ist...


----------



## burn (26. November 2008)

@oliver: schoen das es dich noch gibt 

@taube: aus luebeck ist der riesebusch nur ein katzensprung mit dem rad. Sonntag waere toll da habe ich auch zeit 

@dawg deluxe: nach segeberg geht es hier lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325602 
Trailfindungswegbeschreibungen am besten per PN und nicht hier in der Oeffentlichkeit.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. November 2008)

Hi,
@dawg:  Mail mich doch mal an. Förster liest mit - obwohl, seit die Chinesen unsere wälder kaufen, ist einiges lockerer geworden. Da geht es offenbar nicht um Naturschutz. 
Wir haben hier noch eine geduldete Bahn, die sich jetzt leider in einem etwas schlechteren Zustand befindet, aber schnell repariet werden kann, mit heftigen Sprüngen

SO passt bei mir

@ Jan:  Was macht dein neues Bike, das Genius ist ne gute Wahl!!!


----------



## GustavS (27. November 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> @ Jan:  Was macht dein neues Bike, das Genius ist ne gute Wahl!!!



Sprich burn nur nicht auf sein neues Rad an, das ist eine traurige Geschichte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (27. November 2008)

Moin Oli,

ganz falsches Thema gerade, sowohl bei mir als auch beim guten G. Ist auch kein Genius geworden sondern was anderes. 
Ja auch ich dusche morgens mit Clowns.
Der eine bekommt seinen Rahmen nicht und bei dem anderen ist die Gabel direkt kaputt. Aber unkomplizierte Hilfe ist zumindest in meinem Gabelfall in Sicht. Die Hoffnung dieses Jahr nochmal richtig in die Pedalen des neuen Monsters zu treten stirbt also zuletzt


----------



## GustavS (28. November 2008)

burn schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung dieses Jahr nochmal richtig in die Pedalen des neuen Monsters zu treten stirbt also zuletzt



Wenn ich das doch auch in meinem Fall behaupten könnte, schluchz ...


----------



## burn (28. November 2008)

Gibt es denn immer noch nichts neues von denen die dir dein schwarzes Rad zusammenbraten?


----------



## taube (29. November 2008)

hey...morgen ist nicht so gut...der Winter hat ja heute leicht begonnen und mein Kumpel hat das Rad im Keller gelassen...wenn es wieder trockener wird geht es wieder auf die Piste...viele grüße und ein schönes WE allen


----------



## burn (5. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Nikolausn8ride mit Gluehwein im Anschluss? Wer ist dabei? Wann los? Wo treffen?


----------



## GustavS (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie jetzt, erst morgen ist Nikolaus??? Bei mir war gerade eben Bescherung. Der Rahmen ist da...


----------



## Mr Pink (5. Dezember 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, morgen ist erst Nikolaus??? Bei mir war gerade eben Bescherung. Der Rahmen ist da...



hat er denn wenigstens ein nicolai gebracht? 

wenn es eine fest zeit gibt, dann würd ichs mir überlegen mitzukommen...

gruß mr pink


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. Dezember 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, morgen ist erst Nikolaus??? Bei mir war gerade eben Bescherung. Der Rahmen ist da...



der sieht doch verbogen aus!!??


----------



## Vipe (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wusste ja gar net, dass es ein paar engagierte Biker hier in Lübeck + Umgebung gibt 
Da aus meinem Freundeskreis eigentlich keiner Lust zum Biken hat, würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele wirklich von euch regelmäßig in der Gruppe biken, wie ihr fahrtechnisch unterwegs seid und ob ihr noch einen 21 Jährigen Mitstreiter gebrauchen könnt  Unterwegs bin ich auf nem Hardtail von 2Danger ... hört sich schlimmer an, als es ist ... Ich hab an dem Bike ein paar Modifikationem vorgenommen 


Gruß Vipe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (10. Dezember 2008)

ES IST VOLLBRACHT ...

Die Waage bleibt bei 13.241 Gramm stehen, für (m)ein Enduro gar nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## burn (10. Dezember 2008)

ich habe meins jetzt auch wieder, bzw. endlich mal mit funktionierender gabel hier.
bringt 14,2kg auf die Waage und sehnt sich nach der ersten artgerechten Ausfahrt.


----------



## GustavS (12. Dezember 2008)

burn schrieb:


> ich habe meins jetzt auch wieder, bzw. endlich mal mit funktionierender gabel hier.
> bringt 14,2kg auf die Waage und sehnt sich nach der ersten artgerechten Ausfahrt.



Dann ist das ja ein adäquates Geburtstagsgeschenk, oder?



Alles Gute zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag, mein lieber burn. Auf das wir alle gemeinsam noch ein paar Kilometer mehr im Riesebusch, Harz, Harburger Bergland oder wo auch immer runterreißen werden. Und Du all Deine (künftigen) Protektoren nicht wirklich ernsthaft brauchen wirst...


----------



## burn (13. Dezember 2008)

verraeter


----------



## GustavS (13. Dezember 2008)

burn und ich wollen nächste Woche (wegen Zeitüberschuss und Trainingsdefizit) vorweihnachtliche Touren unternehmen, nix schnelles, eher der Wald- und Wiesenbeschaffenheit angepasst. Wer Zeit und Lust und Rad hat, sollte sich mal melden.

@Oliver
Kann man Harburg nicht auch zu dieser Jahreszeit rocken?


----------



## burn (15. Dezember 2008)

So Jungs heute gab es die erste richtige Ausfahrt. Der neuen Gefaehrte. Und damit auch endlich mal unser Oliver hier weiss, was G nettes zusammengeschraubt hat, hier mal erste Aufnahmen in freier Wildbahn...








Bis dann Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ihr beiden Weichmacher.
@Jan: Alles Gute nachträglich - und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
@Gösta: Auch dir viel Spaß und immer einen Handbreit Luft unter dem Tretlager Welche Rahmengröße hast du?
Zu den HaBes: Da kannst du eigentlich immer fahren, es ist jedoch im Moment ziemlich schlammig dort!!
Wenns Wetter mitspielt, könnten wir vielleicht nächste Woche fahren!!??
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist ein Rahmen in Größe L, im Augenblick mit 130 mm Vorbau (bis der kurze VRO kommt).



Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Zu den HaBes: Da kannst du eigentlich immer fahren, es ist jedoch im Moment ziemlich schlammig dort!!
> Wenns Wetter mitspielt, könnten wir vielleicht nächste Woche fahren!!??
> Oliver



Schlammig klingt gut!!  Mit den neuen Reifen muss das schlammig sein... 
Es ist ja nicht mehr viel Zeit bis Weihnachten, also fassen wir doch mal kurzfristig Mo/Di ins Auge.


----------



## burn (21. Dezember 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr beiden Weichmacher.
> @Jan: Alles Gute nachträglich - und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?




Danke²
Das ist auch ein L Rahmen, groesser duerfte er aber auch nicht sein. Faehrt sich wie eine Saenfte(?). Ein voellig anderes Gefuehl, war ich ja bis jetzt eher nicht gewohnt


----------



## GustavS (21. Dezember 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht mehr viel Zeit bis Weihnachten, also fassen wir doch mal kurzfristig Mo/Di ins Auge.




Na was ist nun morgen mit HaBe?
Sonst fahre ich mal ´ne Runde Tria-Rad... (muss mal wieder was für unser Winterpokal-Team und gegen die Folgen der Weihnachtsbäckerei tun).


----------



## TFCMaKO (28. Dezember 2008)

Falls Jemand mal Interesse an einer Ausfahrt in und um Travemünde hat...

Mischung aus Landstrassen, Schotterpisten, schmalen Trampelpfaden, dazu noch ein geiler Ausblick (u.a. Brodtener Ufer, Hemmelsdorfer See usw.)
Für Downhiller jetzt nicht unbedingt die ultimative Herausforderung  aber im Winter fährt man ja eh eher auf kondition ma sagen...


----------



## GustavS (31. Dezember 2008)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Falls Jemand mal Interesse an einer Ausfahrt in und um Travemünde hat...



Moin moin TFCMaKO,
bin dabei, muss nur noch schnell wieder gesund werden. Melde mich dann im Neuen Jahr.
Auch wenn mir bis dahin noch ein neuer Nick für Dich einfallen muss, so ist er (wie auch meiner) etwas sperrig: "Achtung TFCMaKO, pass auf, da vorne ist ... ups, zu spät ...  )


----------



## GustavS (31. Dezember 2008)

imgrs schrieb:


> Melde mich dann im Neuen Jahr.




Apropos:
Euch Allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2009. Und im nächsten Jahr Pannen- und Sturzfreiheit, viele tolle Touren und uns allen viel Spaß, wo und womit wir auch immer unterwegs sind.


----------



## Mr Pink (31. Dezember 2008)

lag gerade 7 tage im UKSH gebrochene Nase und beide Jochbeine durch, bin seit 4 tagen wieder auf freiem Fuß, hoffe das nächste Fahrradjahr startet nicht so, wie das alte aufgehört hat.

wünsch euch auch einen guten Rutsch!

Gruß mr pink


PS: das Rad hat natürlich bei dem Sturz keinerlei Schaden genommen ;-)


----------



## GustavS (31. Dezember 2008)

Na dann kann es ja nur noch aufwärts gehen. Ich (und ich denke da sprech ich für ALLE WIR wünschen Dir Gute Besserung und versprechen, Dich künftig um gefährliche Stellen zu geleiten .
CU on trail


----------



## Mr Pink (31. Dezember 2008)

vllt sollten die baugerüste einfach besser abgesichert sein ;-)

und natürlich besten Dank, in 4monaten kommen die Platten raus, dann darf ich wohl wieder fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (8. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung an dich... Und Frohes Fest gehabt zu haben


----------



## TFCMaKO (9. Januar 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> Moin moin TFCMaKO,
> bin dabei, muss nur noch schnell wieder gesund werden. Melde mich dann im Neuen Jahr.
> Auch wenn mir bis dahin noch ein neuer Nick für Dich einfallen muss, so ist er (wie auch meiner) etwas sperrig: "Achtung TFCMaKO, pass auf, da vorne ist ... ups, zu spät ...  )



Geht los, warte momentan noch auf meine neue Felge vorn und kränkel auch nen bisschen, wobei im Schnee am Montag war schon deluxe!

(Bild enstand ein paar Stunden vor der fahrt, bzw. die fahrt wurde bei schiessen der Bilder beschlossen, nachts war nochmal ne Runde cooler)


----------



## GustavS (9. Januar 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> ... kränkel auch nen bisschen ...



Warum soll es Dir besser ergehen, als mir? (Und von burn habe ich gehört, dass es ihm wohl ähnlich geht.) Aber bald greifen wir wieder an ...


----------



## TFCMaKO (9. Januar 2009)

Joa...

Somit müssen Neuteile und Basteleien die Wartezeit verkürzen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. Januar 2009)

Moin alle,
schön zum Verkürzen der Wartezeit und bei Krankheit ist auch und immer wieder Pete Fagerlin!!!!!
Gute Besserung und schönes Jahr 
Oliver


----------



## coma1976 (16. Januar 2009)

moin moin
hat jemand lust und zeit am so im riesebusch zu biken?
gruß felix


----------



## GustavS (16. Januar 2009)

Moin moin Felix, Lust hätte ich schon und Zeit auch (so ab 12.00? bis zur Dunkelheit!), aber hast Du schon mal die Wettervorhersage geprüft? Ich habe da bei wetteronline.de was von Regen gesehen, was ja bei zu erwartenden 0-5 Grad nicht so witzig ist.
Wollen wir trotzdem??? Ich meine, wenn es bei Dir ginge, würde ich ja Samstag/morgen bevorzugen. Wetter ok, Frau weg, Rad da... 

Melde Dich bald, dann kann ich versuchen, telefonisch für Verstärkung zu sorgen.


----------



## coma1976 (16. Januar 2009)

das wetter hört sich doch super an!
bei mir ist morgen wetter ok,frau+kinder+besuch da 
deswegen so ab 12 auch ok


----------



## burn (16. Januar 2009)

Bei Trockenheit habe ich Sonntag auch Zeit, ich muesste mich auch endlich mal wieder bewegen 
Morgen leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (16. Januar 2009)

wunderbar dann sind wir schonmal 3


----------



## GustavS (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich werde HEUTE mal um 12.00 am Parkplatz Riesebusch sein, wer da ist, fährt mit. Würde mich freuen.
@burn
@coma1976
Wenn es morgen nicht (wie angekündigt) wie aus Eimern schifft, sehen wir uns um 12.00 am Parkplatz Riesebusch. Wobei Du, burn, ja eigentlich bei mir vorbei kommen könntest und wir dann gemeinsam über Herrentunnel und Dänischburg zum R. fahren könnten.


----------



## TFCMaKO (17. Januar 2009)

Kann leider nicht dabei sein, muss lernen und warte immer noch auf meine neue Felge, vorher kann ich meine Scheibenbremse vorne nicht montieren - und schnelle Abfahrten nur mit hinterer Bremse... näääää


----------



## burn (17. Januar 2009)

Hey imgrs,

ich klingel dich morgen frueh dann mal an dann sehen wir ja wie das Wetter ist. Bei gutem Wetter hole ich dich dann ab. Und dann geben wir hier spaetestens um 11:00 Bescheid.
Falls noch jemand aus der Innenstadt mit moechte wuerde ich denjenigen dann vor Karstadt einsammeln.


----------



## GustavS (18. Januar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Hey imgrs,
> 
> ich klingel dich morgen frueh dann mal an dann sehen wir ja wie das Wetter ist. Bei gutem Wetter hole ich dich dann ab. Und dann geben wir hier spaetestens um 11:00 Bescheid.
> Falls noch jemand aus der Innenstadt mit moechte wuerde ich denjenigen dann vor Karstadt einsammeln.



So wie Du will auch coma1976 partout nass werden. 
Ich bin heute 2 Stunden im Riesebusch gefahren, ein Haufen glitschiger Blätter und Wurzeln. Und es war schweinekalt ... 
Soll heißen, wenn es regnet, bin ich weg! (Mein Pensum für den Winterpokal ist für diese Woche erfüllt, aber manch andere haben da ja noch Nachholbedarf..., ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen )


----------



## burn (18. Januar 2009)

Ne Ne auf nass werden bin ich zur Zeit auch garnicht heiss 
Waere auch garnicht schlau da ich gerade erst wieder so richtig fit bin. Also bloss nicht zu viel Hoffnung fuer morgen machen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (18. Januar 2009)

moin
das wetter sieht doch top aus!
karstadt hört sich gut an...
welche urzeit?


----------



## burn (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

bist du der Felix? Wenn ja hat G dich erreicht?
Wenn nicht treffen wir uns 11:00 - 11:15 in der Hundestrasse vor der Stadtbücherei. Wir werden allerdings vermutlich aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage nicht in den Riesebusch aufbrechen sondern Richtung Wakenitz. Falls es dann wie aus Kuebeln regnen sollte sind alle in relativ kurzer Zeit wieder im trockenen


----------



## dragger (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Nun bin ich auch mal wieder da! Nachdem nun alle "bewglichen" Teile gewartet wurden oder beim Service waren, kann´s auch langsam wieder richtig losgehen! Nun muß nur das Wetter mitspielen (so´n bißchen Globale Erwärmung vielleicht)!

Und, auch wenn´s der ein oder andere nich glauben mag, ich hab mir doch tatsächlich Helme besorgt!!!

Also, wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer?


----------



## burn (18. Januar 2009)

Es geschehen ja doch noch Wunder 
Der weisse O´Neal(?) gefaellt mir sehr gut wenn ich nicht schon einen haette dann....

Ein bisschen mehr Waerme waere wirklich wuenschenswert, nach der Tour heute musste ich erstmal sehr warm duschen. 3Stunden durch das nasskalte norddeutsche Mistwetter hinterlassen doch Spuren. Machen aber irgendwie doch ein bisschen Spass


----------



## GustavS (18. Januar 2009)

War die Tour heute nicht schön? Mal wieder neue Gegenden unter fachkundiger Leitung erkunden , das Wetter war (anfangs) auch nicht so schlimm wie von mir befürchtet (es schien sogar zeitweise die Sonne) und nach einer Viertelstunde Wäsche ist mein Rad inzwischen wieder sauber. 

Meine Beine sind jetzt doch ziemlich schwer, nachdem uns coma1976 ordentlich um die Ecken gescheucht hatte (zum Glück haben wir den 2Meter-Drop ausgelassen). Es zahlt sich eben aus, wenn man häufiger Rad fährt. Der Puls ist inzwischen manchmal schon wieder zweistellig , gelegentliches Flimmern inklusive . Freue mich ja schon, wenn meine Mitradler mal in mein "biblisches" Alter kommen und dann zusehen müssen, wie die Jugend Kreise um einen fährt. 
Alles in allem ein schöner Wochenausklang .

Am nächsten Dienstag soll es wieder losgehen, burn und ich planen für den Nachmittag ein paar Kilometer runterzureissen. Wer mitkommen will, einfach melden. Und wenn bei der nächsten Tour wieder Regen angesagt ist, dann nehmen einfach alle auch ihre Regenhosen und -JACKEN mit...


----------



## coma1976 (18. Januar 2009)

ja hat echt laune gemacht-trotz wetter...thx burnergösta
schwere beine habe ich auch aber egal-morgen wieder nen paar km radeln und gut

freu mich auf ne fortsetzung...


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Ah, das mit Dienstag habe ich gar nicht gesehen...

Aber warte auch immer noch auf meine neue Felge, langsam glaub ich, müsste ich die als anstrebender Maschinenbauer wohl doch selbst bauen im Kellerloch...

Naja mal sehen, wie es nächste Woche aussieht, ist da schon was geplant?


----------



## burn (21. Januar 2009)

Es wird laufend geplant, naechster Termin vermutlich Freitag am spaeten Vormittag... 


Gruss derJan


----------



## TFCMaKO (22. Januar 2009)

Ah ne das wird bei mir leider nix vor nächster Woche


----------



## dragger (25. Januar 2009)

Nightrides Mölln

Mangels motivation und anständigem Wetter hab ich mit meiner Besseren Hälfte einen Kleinen "Nightride" um die Möllner Seen getätigt! 

Dieser nahm leider ein jähes ende (10uro wegen mangelnder Beleuchtung)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. Januar 2009)

"Ordnungshüter"??


----------



## coma1976 (25. Januar 2009)

ordnung muß sein 

und außerdem hast du doch reflektoren am drag!!! respekt


----------



## dragger (26. Januar 2009)

Ach, so ein paar Reflektoren müssen schon sein (Gold allein glänzt nich genug)

Allerdings sind die wohl nich genug (wobei die Polizei mich im dunkeln ja auch gesehen hat !)?


----------



## taube (26. Januar 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Ach, so ein paar Reflektoren müssen schon sein (Gold allein glänzt nich genug)
> 
> Allerdings sind die wohl nich genug (wobei die Polizei mich im dunkeln ja auch gesehen hat !)?



der ist gut  mich halten sie nur an weil ich die königsstraße oft entgegengesetzt hochfahre (einbahnstraße).  aber bußgeld blieb bisher noch aus


----------



## burn (26. Januar 2009)

das kostet uebrigens 15â¬ @taube


----------



## TFCMaKO (26. Januar 2009)

Hehe, in Travemünde hält mich irgendwie nie einer an...
Trotz nur Steckbeleuchtung und sonst GAR nix...

PS.: Hab nun auch wieder ein Vorderrad und demenstprechend wieder ne Vorderradbremse 
Morgen mal zuende einbremsen, war zu feucht heute, rutscht/blockiert sofort...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. Januar 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Hehe, in Travemünde hält mich irgendwie nie einer an...
> Trotz nur Steckbeleuchtung und sonst GAR nix...
> 
> PS.: Hab nun auch wieder ein Vorderrad und demenstprechend wieder ne Vorderradbremse
> Morgen mal zuende einbremsen, war zu feucht heute, rutscht/blockiert sofort...



Moin, 
kann auch am Reifen liegen!!! Die alten Contis sind nicht berühmt für Nässetauglichkeit.
Was hast du denn da alles angebaut? und was ist ein Flyke M 11


----------



## TFCMaKO (27. Januar 2009)

Jojo, das mit dem Reifen bei relativ glattem Belag + Feuchtigkeit meinte ich ja, aber sind für mich bislang trotzdem ganz gute Allrounder, wenn´s schlammig wird, tauchen die doch ganz gut ab bislang 

Zum Flyke
Joa angebaut habe ich ne Menge, rausgeschmissen ebenso...
Flyke ist sowas wie ne ZEG Marke(?) wie Rixe oder heutzutage Bulls.
Und anstatt mir ein neues zu Kaufen hab ich den alten *A*TB Rahmen ein bisschen hier und da bearbeitet (Löcher für Getränkehalter zu, Dynamohalter ab usw. und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen und dann mit neuen Anbauteilen nach meinen Vorlieben umgebaut.(Vorne Louise 2008/09 ganz frisch, hinten HS33 04 Bremszange mit einem 07er Hebel, CMP Singlespeed Kurbelgedöhns und hinten ne schnuckelige 7 Gang Schaltung)
Im Moment sind nur noch der Rahmen und die hintere Radnabe von dem nun fast 11 Jahren in meinem Besitz befindlichen Rädchen, die hintere Felge fliegt aber auch bald raus


----------



## Oliver Linberg (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich finde es gut, wenn man Dingen treu bleibt. Oft ist das Neue auch nicht besser.
Aber die Reifen......
Ich freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Tour. Am So war ja schon so etwas wie...



Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (28. Januar 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Aber die Reifen......





Ich gelobe Besserung... (Vielleicht...  )
Vorschläge, was auch Tourentauglich ist, aber möglichst Drahtreifen?
(Die paar Gramm mehr strampel ich dann schon noch...)


----------



## Oliver Linberg (28. Januar 2009)

Moin,
ich habe in 15 Jahren schon viele Reifen gefahren und schlechte immer sofort "runtergerissen" und (mit Verlust) verkauft. So auch ein Paar der ständigen Testsieger aus dt. Produktion!!
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Maxxis Minion. (das Beste, dass ich je gefahren bin)
Vor allem der Vorderradreifen ist die Macht. Den gibts auch als Drahtreifen und der ist dann bei Maxxis nur unwesentlich schwerer als der faltbare


----------



## TFCMaKO (28. Januar 2009)

Hm joa der hat ja in der Mitte fast noch sowas wie eine Laufrille.
Und der 2.35er dürfte bei mir auch noch passen, aber 2,5 hinten wird wohl nix...
Hatte anfangs auch mal an den Larsen TT gedacht, bist Du den schon gefahren?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (28. Januar 2009)

Maxxis fällt schmal aus - der 2.35 ist 54mm breit
Der Larsen soll gut sein auf harten Böden, kein Allrounder.
Gut ist auch der Michelin Hot S - in rot (ebay Schnäppchen möglich!!)
Die neuen Contis kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## coma1976 (28. Januar 2009)

also für das hardtail sind die maxxis ein bischen überdimensioniert -sind doch eher dh schlappen...vor allem für hier oben im norden
wie wärs mit albert oder fat albert?fahre ich seit jahren ohne probs auch bei härterer gangart+nässe
bei interesse habe noch nen paar hängen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (28. Januar 2009)

Das ist leider ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum!!!!!
Die Minion DH ( wobei das DH nicht wörtlich zu nehmen ist) sind leicht und mit faltbarer Karkasse.
Es tut mir leid, aber Schwalbe ist längst nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.
Ich hatte mal die Nobby Nics aufgezogen und halte sie für absolut überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (28. Januar 2009)

also ich habe auch z.Zt. den normalen Albert drauf und bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## GustavS (29. Januar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> also ich habe auch z.Zt. den normalen Albert drauf und bin sehr zufrieden...



Jo, und ich hab auch den (allerdings Fat) Albert auf dem Enduro drauf

@burn
@coma1976
War das nicht ein schöner Dreiklang, letzens im Wald?  

Meine Kritik betrifft nur Gewicht und Rollwiderstand, ansonsten sind sie (m. E.) eine gute Wahl...


----------



## coma1976 (29. Januar 2009)

@imgrs ja drei alberts hört sich gut an!
-wann mal wieder? auch gerne mal nachts muß meine neue lampe mal testen....

@reifendiskussion die alberts sind halt kompromiß aus stabil fürs grobe und leichtlauf-halt nen enduroreifen mit guten testergebnissen....


----------



## Kay_NWM (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,ich heiße Kay,bin 32 und würde mich gern mal bei einer Tour einklinken.Am WE habe ich eigentlich immer Zeit für ne größere Runde in und um Travemünde oder Lübeck.
Wie wäre es diesen Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag?

Gruss Kay


----------



## TFCMaKO (30. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir wird´s leider nix, Klausuren stehen direkt vor der Tür...

Hab es nichtmal geschafft, meine Bremse endlich einzubremsen...


----------



## taube (30. Januar 2009)

das gleiche gilt bei mir...


----------



## GustavS (2. Februar 2009)

Nur mal so zum Träumen (und dann noch hier aus dem Forum): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5545149&postcount=453

Ich hoffe, ich werde bald wieder gesund, denn dann ...


----------



## burn (2. Februar 2009)

hmm gesund werden ist ein toller plan. ich habe auch gerade 1woche urlaub... leider inklusive fieber, husten, kopfschmerzen usw. usf..


----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. Februar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> hmm gesund werden ist ein toller plan. ich habe auch gerade 1woche urlaub... leider inklusive fieber, husten, kopfschmerzen usw. usf..



Hallo Jan,
gute Besserung. Dabei hilft unbedingt petefagerlin.com
Oliver


----------



## burn (3. Februar 2009)

Moin Oli,

danke. Der Link hilft mir sicherlich die naechsten Tage rumzubekommen. Um es mit Ulli Stein zu sagen, die globale Erwaermung hat mich erreicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (3. Februar 2009)

Sooooodele, war auch mal wieder unterwegs, zwar immernoch etwas erkältet, aber ich musste einfach 

Brodtener Ufer im dunkeln ist halt immer wieder cool, zumal die neue Bremse nun auch schon schön bremst, wo ich ja kaum Zeit hatte, Sie einzufahren...

Insofern hoffe ich auf allseits schnelles fit werden


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Freitag solls gut werden - habe ich gerade gehört. Trocken und 7 Grad. Ich bin außerdem eh in HL - eine kleine Runde im Dunkeln wäre da doch gerade richtig.


----------



## coma1976 (4. Februar 2009)

da bin ich dabei-aber nur wenn es dunkel ist!!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. Februar 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> da bin ich dabei-aber nur wenn es dunkel ist!!



was bist du für einer???


----------



## coma1976 (4. Februar 2009)

wieso?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. Februar 2009)

gelüstet es dir nach Blut??

Wann und wo wollen wir denn fahren??


----------



## burn (5. Februar 2009)

ich wusste garnicht das du auf vampirrollenspiele stehst olli


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. Februar 2009)

ich bin halt son´ blutarmer Typ.
Ich hab mir übrigens gerade meine Kette zerschossen und krieg die mit dem Nieter nicht mehr zusammen. Dabei hab ich schon zwei Nieter zersört
Mein G zero ist zerlegt, ich weis nicht, ob ich das morgen hinkrieg


----------



## dragger (14. Februar 2009)

Moin alle zusammen!

Nachdem ich Freitag den 13ten so Halbwegs gesund überstanden hab,
dachte ich mir am heutigen Valentinstag: Bei dem schönen Wetter mußte auch mal raus! Also hab ich mir meine bessere hälfte geschnappt und bin ein runde du die Verschneiten Möllner Wälder. War ne schöne Runde, ca. 35km, dann wurds doch ziemlich frisch!

Aber solangsam hab ich echt die schn***** voll vom Kalten Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ich muss auch gleich nochmal raus...


----------



## coma1976 (15. Februar 2009)

ich war auch schon draußen-schnee fahren schockt v.a. mit gefrorenen spurrillen!!!


----------



## dragger (23. Februar 2009)

Moin, 
hab da mal ne Frage an die Routinierten Luft-Dämpfer-Fahrer: Hab bei der Letzten Komplettreinigung meines Bikes den Dämpfer mal andersrum eingebaut! Is´n RS Pearl 3.1! Nun hat sich aber das ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus total verschlechtert? Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand sagen, warum den so ist? Das würd ich schon gern mal wissen.

Gruß Dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (1. März 2009)

Moin Alle!!
Heute ist meteorologischer Frühlingsbeginn!!!
Bald gehts los - ich meine mit regelmäßigen Touren!!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall bald die HaBes abchecken
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## burn (1. März 2009)

Draussen sind ja auch wieder gut 10°C, da macht der ganze Mist ja auch wieder richtig Spass 

@Dragger, eigentlich sollte das Ansprechverhalten nur durch die Lage nicht schlechter werden. Bist du dir sicher das du ihn wieder richtig eingebaut hast? Nicht das da irgendwo was schleift oder so


----------



## dragger (2. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Draussen sind ja auch wieder gut 10°C, da macht der ganze Mist ja auch wieder richtig Spass
> 
> @Dragger, eigentlich sollte das Ansprechverhalten nur durch die Lage nicht schlechter werden. Bist du dir sicher das du ihn wieder richtig eingebaut hast? Nicht das da irgendwo was schleift oder so




Hahaha, ich bin auch zu doof, hab die Ursache gefunden, aber das kann man fast keinem erzählen.....!!
Hab das "motion-control" ganz zu gedreht und nich mitbekommen !
Nu funzt alles wieder einwandfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (2. März 2009)

Na siehste, an der Lage konnte es nun wirklich nicht liegen. 
Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja schliesslich...


----------



## burn (3. März 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall bald die HaBes abchecken



Hast du da schon einen Termin im Auge? Ich waere heiss auf eine Runde in deiner ehemaligen Heimat 
Und ich denke mal so 1-2 Luebecker auch


----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. März 2009)

Am WE gehts leider überhaupt nicht.
In der kommenden Woche wäre der DO gut, da habe ich Tagesfreizeit 
Wir könnten dann zusammen fahren


----------



## burn (3. März 2009)

Am Wochenende ist bei gerade auch eher schlecht, aber am Donnerstag habe ich auch den ganze Tag frei, das duerfte zwar fuer die anderen alle nicht zutreffen aber das muss uns ja soweit nicht stoeren


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. März 2009)

Hi Jan,
Do habe ich definitiv frei. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, sind wir dann ab dem Vormittag in den HaBes. Bei schlechtem Wetter lohnt es sich meist nicht, da wir ca 200Km fahren müssen und die meisten Trails extrem schlammig sind.
Für den Fall können wir uns ja eine Ausweichmöglichkeit suchen zB. Ostseeküste - Scharbeutzer Heide - Pansendorf.

Jeder, der das liest, ist übrigens immer eingeladen. Wir haben bisher noch niemanden verloren!!
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## burn (4. März 2009)

Genau so sieht es aus, eine zweite Person mit Rad bekomme ich noch in meinen Tschechenferrari. Fuer den ungewoehnlichen Fall das wir mehr werden bietet sich eventuell eine Tageskarte fuer die DeutschBahn an.
Ich habe gerade schon das superschoene Wetter fuer eine kleine Feierabendrunde genutzt, der Trend des Jahres wird auf jedenfall die zerzauste Helmfrisur


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. März 2009)

Moin Moin,
am Do gehts auf jeden Fall los! 
Ob es die HaBes werden, hängt echt vom Wetter ab. Eine Küstentour wäre auch echt nett!! Mal sehen
Meine Kondi ist leider ziemlich weit unten aber ich freue mich
Oliver


----------



## burn (9. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

zur Zeit sieht das Wetter ja leider wirklich sehr unfreundlich aus, aber irgendwann muss es ja mal aufhoeren zu regnen. Vielleicht ist am Donnerstag ja wieder so ein Wetterchen wie am letzten, das waere dann fast schon perfekt.
Um deine Kondition mach dir mal keine Gedanken du weisst doch wir haben noch nie einen Kameraden im Feindesland zurueck gelassen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. März 2009)

Das gibt es zwei Vorhersagen: trocken und leichter Regen. Wobei mich etwas Regen nicht abschreckt.
Wann wollen wir den los. Ich dachte - so gegen 12:00???!!!
Treffpunkt und Tour überlegen wir uns am MI
OLiver


----------



## burn (9. März 2009)

Gegen 12:00 ist gut, dann kann ich noch ausschlafen. Ich habe naemlich Mittwochnacht Nachtschicht, sonst schlafe ich noch auf dem Rad ein 

Treffpunkt waere mir relativ egal, bei einer Kuestenrunde wuerde sich fuer mich allerdings der Riesebusch anbieten dann brauche ich nicht erst ins Automobil steigen. Und koennte falls noch Leute aus HL mitwollen mich mit denen am Holstentor bzw. Bahnhof oder aehnliches treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. März 2009)

So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische:
Ein schöner Saisonauftakt wäre doch eine maritime Tour mit dem Treffpunkt P3 Wiesenweg:
1. Am Wasser bis Scharbeutz, von dort in die gleichnamige Heide, über Schürsdorf Richtung Pansdorf, dort im Wald eine Kantensingletrailrundfahrt und und Landstraße nach TDF zurück.

Zweite Möglichkeit: Treffpkt P3, zum Hemmelsdorfer See (Vögelpark?), über Hemmelsdorf Richtung Waldhusener Forst( dort eine kleine Runde)
Dann über Dummersdorfer Ufer an die Trave bis zu deren Mündung und über Brodtner Ufer zurück
Das heißt aber, dass du deinen Tschechenferarri anwerfen must.

Waldmöglichkeiten: 
1. Treffpkt Parkplatz Riesebusch, dann über Landstr. nach Pansdorf (dort :s.oben) und über Riesebusch zurück

2. PP Riesebusch, Kurgarten, Gleise, Waldhusener Forst und über Ratekau in den Riesebusch, den wir dann ja ordentlich "bearbeiten" können.

Die große Runde über Waldh Forst, Traveufer, Brodten, Riesebusch ist mir noch zu groß

Da ich eh Auto fahren muss, würde ich die maritime Variante bevorzugen!!

Oliver


----------



## burn (11. März 2009)

Moin Olli,

ich sehe schon du bevorzugst den P3, soll mir auch recht sein. Wann reist du morgen in SE ab? Ich werde hier morgen frueh noch einmal reinschauen nur fuer den Fall das es morgen frueh doch zu ungemuetlich werden sollte 
 Ich fasse also wie folgt zusammen:

Treffpunkt: 12.03.09 12:00Uhr Parkplatz P3 Timmendorf
Strecke: Streiten wir uns morgen drum


----------



## Oliver Linberg (11. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Moin Olli,
> 
> ich sehe schon du bevorzugst den P3, soll mir auch recht sein. Wann reist du morgen in SE ab? Ich werde hier morgen frueh noch einmal reinschauen nur fuer den Fall das es morgen frueh doch zu ungemuetlich werden sollte
> Ich fasse also wie folgt zusammen:
> ...



Ich sehe, du bist ein Mann des gewählten Wortes!!
12:00 ist gut, ich werde dann gegen 11:15 abreisen
Das Wetter soll mitspielen!!!
Oliver


----------



## burn (11. März 2009)

Ich habe den Termin auch mal beim LastMinuteBiking eingetragen vielleicht liest es ja jemand der Lust hat mitzufahren.  Bis morgen, ick freu mir


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. März 2009)

Ick mir ooch!!


----------



## TFCMaKO (12. März 2009)

Man dau, Ihr geht schön heizen und ich muss lernen...


----------



## burn (12. März 2009)

Schoen heizen ist der richtige Ausdruck:

Es war schoen nass, schoen windig und schoen dreckig. Also so wie anstaendige Norddeutsche es lieben


----------



## TFCMaKO (12. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Also so wie anstaendige Norddeutsche es lieben



Also ab und zu find ich das echt total cool bei richtigem Sauwetter, es muss dann nur warm sein


----------



## burn (12. März 2009)

Heute waren sagenhafte 5°C das ist dann wohl fuer dieses Jahr schonmal recht warm und nach einer Dusche und mit trockenen Sachen fuehlt man sich wie neugeboren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallwaverider (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

Bin neu hier und habe den Thread gerade entdeckt. Da ich fast am Riesebusch (in Groß Parin) wohne bin ich natürlich interessiert an
Euren Touren. Weiß nur nicht ob ich fit genug bin ;-) 

Ich habe früher mal Triathlon gemacht, ist aber schon 6 Jahre her. Bin jetzt doch eher unfit und älter geworden....Wollte jetzt aber mal wieder ein bisschen aktiver Rad, sprich MTB fahren. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mein ersten Hobby Kitesurfen ist.

Aber vielleicht kann ich ja die ein oder andere Tour mal mitfahren. Werde den Thread weiter beobachten und dann irgendwann mal aufschlagen.

Gruß,
Olaf


----------



## burn (12. März 2009)

Moin Olaf, 

alles kein Problem keiner ist zu alt keiner zu unfit. Ü30 sind ohnehin fast alle, Ü40 immerhin noch einige 
wenn ich mal so recht ueberlege bin ich wohl der einzige U30


----------



## TFCMaKO (12. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> ...bin ich wohl der einzige U30



MELD, also sind wa schon 2!


----------



## smallwaverider (12. März 2009)

Bin gerade von Ü30 auf 40 gerutscht ;-) Ist ja auch noch Ü30


----------



## Oliver Linberg (13. März 2009)

Melde dich einfach, wenn du Zeit hast. Je mehr wir werden, desto besser!!
Schau auch mal in meinen Thread ( Biken in Bad Segeberg) wir treffen uns auch öfter, die Entfernung ist nicht zu groß und die Trails hier sind ziemlich gut - vor allem mit wenig Asphalt und vielen Singletrails
Oliver


----------



## smallwaverider (13. März 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Ich wollte schon gerne möglichst bald mal dabei sein. Dieses Wochenende wird es wohl leider nichts aber nächstes vielleicht. Das gute Wetter fängt ja erst an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (16. März 2009)

Moin Biker,
MI oder Do ist eine Tour geplant!! Das Wetter spielt mit (es soll sogar sonnig werden ) und ich habe ab Mittag Zeit.
Erwarte reges Interesse an einem schönen Trailtag
Oliver


----------



## TFCMaKO (16. März 2009)

Interesse ist da, leider die zeit nicht 

Klausurwoche läuft, daher immer erst Abends Zeit zum fahren...


----------



## smallwaverider (16. März 2009)

Ich schaffe es in der Woche auch selten vor 17:00 von der Arbeit weg zu  gehen. Wenn es demnächst wieder länger hell ist bzw Ihr Euch später trefft, dann klappt es auch bei mir mal. Zur Zeit hatte ich eher das Wochenende geplant.


----------



## burn (17. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

hier mal drei kleine Impressionen von unserer kleinen Tour heute im Sumpf, wer die Runde kennt weiss ja wo es ist. Alle anderen muessen wohl mal mit


----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. März 2009)

Das sind die Bilder, die der Thread braucht!!


----------



## madbull (17. März 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Das sind die Bilder, die der Thread braucht!!


Du meinst sowas?  

(Habe meine Frühlingsanfang-Tour gemacht heute - heeerrlich!  )


Kammer direkt hinter Oeverdiek:



















Ein Stück weiter, immer noch Kammer, direkt unter Kattenhöhlen:







Scharbeutzer Heide, ein Stück hinter der Autobahnunterquerung links:







Ein Stück weiter, schon kurz vor Klingberg:













Bei Pansdorf, hinter den Häusern, auf dem Weg zum vergessenen Schäfer-Tal:







In ebenjenem Tal, auf dem Kantentrail sitzend:


----------



## burn (18. März 2009)

Mensch Meik, da haetten wir ja auch gemeinsam eine Runde drehen koennen, die Milla haben wir heute unterwegs auch am Dummersdorfer Steilufer getroffen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. März 2009)

Moin Meik,
schön, das du noch dabei bist!!
Super Bilder - hier gilt natürlich das gleiche! Nichts ist langweiliger als ein Thread ohne Pics.
Die Kammer sieht übrigens nett aus!
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!!
Oliver


----------



## burn (24. März 2009)

So am Wochenende ein wenig im Garten spielen gewesen


----------



## Oliver Linberg (24. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> So am Wochenende ein wenig im Garten spielen gewesen



kaum hat er ein Enduro, gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (24. März 2009)

Ist das im Hintergrund das Gärtnerhaus?


----------



## burn (24. März 2009)

fast, ist die Garage vom Gaertner


----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> fast, ist die Garage vom Gaertner



Ist die Stelle noch vakant??


----------



## burn (25. März 2009)

im Moment leider nicht. aber hier im Ort munkelt man das Untersuchungen gegen die betreffende Person anhaengig sind. Und wie wir beide wissen ist die Chance bei Gaertnern relativ hoch das sie zumindest der Mitwisserschaft ueberfuehrt werden.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. März 2009)

sehr gepflegt ausgedrückt

wird Zeit, dass es wärmer wird : ich will biken


----------



## burn (25. März 2009)

Wenn es aufhoeren wuerde zu regnen, schneien und frieren wuerde, waere das ja schonmal ein Anfang


----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. März 2009)

das nennt man auch: *kalter Entzug*


----------



## TFCMaKO (25. März 2009)

Dabei war es doch schon so schöööön 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291042]
	
[/URL]

(Ja, sind immer noch die Contis, neue werden wohl nächste Woche kommen, wenn ich weiss, dass die 2,25er Schwalbe in meinen Rahmen passen...  )


----------



## burn (28. März 2009)

Astreines Wetterchen heute und ich habe keine Zeit :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (28. März 2009)

[email protected],

Wie sieht´s denn nächste woche aus? Soll zum einen Knaller-Wetter geben und zum anderen hab ich "dank" kurzarbeit im moment jede menge Zeit!!!!! 
Bin also zu (fast) allen Schandtaten bereit!

Will noch fahren, solange ich noch kann!


PS:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/178259


----------



## Oliver Linberg (29. März 2009)

Moin Dragger,
aber nur mit Helm


----------



## dragger (30. März 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin Dragger,
> aber nur mit Helm


 

Gerne, hab ja nu einen! Stehen denn schon Termine für nächste Woche im Raum? Sollen ja bis zu 18° grad bekommen!




____________________________________________________________________________________

PS:Verkaufe Drag F6==>>http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=178259


----------



## burn (30. März 2009)

Ich schaffe das diese Woche leider nicht. Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn gutes Wetter ist habe ich Spaetschicht 
Aber vielleicht koennen wir ja am Wochenende mal die Harburger Berge oder den Kalkberg erkunden...

@dragger: Wie kommts das du dein Bike verkaufen willst? Baust du dir jetzt etwas leichteres, Norddeutschland kompatibles auf?


----------



## dragger (30. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> @dragger: Wie kommts das du dein Bike verkaufen willst? Baust du dir jetzt etwas leichteres, Norddeutschland kompatibles auf?




Joa, so ungefähr! Sieht so aus als hätte ich mir mein Frauchen zum Geburtstag ein HTX Lector `08 bestellt (-6,8kg)!!!   Quasi passend zum Helm  !! Soll aber erst ende Mai geliefert werden !


Und den erlös vom Drag möcht ich dann in nen Zonenschein Archimedes investieren.


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. März 2009)

Nun ist so ein Zonenschein nicht wirklich Norddeutschland kompatibel!!


----------



## dragger (31. März 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Nun ist so ein Zonenschein nicht wirklich Norddeutschland kompatibel!!




Ich bin da zuversichtlich, das unsere sinnlos ausgegebenen Steuergelder mal in ein/zwei Berge investiert werden! Und falls nich, bleibt ja noch der Harz oder zu Not meine Garage!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. April 2009)

Hallo,
kann jemand in der nächsten Woche??? Wie wärs mit einem netten Sunsetride. ( Licht wäre trotzdem gut )
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## burn (5. April 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. April 2009)

ich kann DI ab 16:00
Ort: Egal, wobei mich die Pics der Kammer und der Scharbeutzer Heide von Meik schon neugierig gemacht haben. Anschließend hängen wir eine kleine Pansdorf Runde drann.

Oder wir fahren die Strecken in Segeberg ab!!! ( Alles sehr Traillastig! )

Hierbei handelt es sich übrigens wieder um eine Einladung an alle Leser. 
Oliver


----------



## smallwaverider (5. April 2009)

Dienstag könnte ich grundsätzlich. 16:00 wird eng weil ich oft bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten muss. Werde aber alles dran setzen das erste Mal dabei zu sein ;-)


----------



## dragger (6. April 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann jemand in der nächsten Woche??? Wie wärs mit einem netten Sunsetride. ( Licht wäre trotzdem gut )
> Gruß
> Oliver





Hat kein Licht!!! 
Und wo solle es dann losgehen? Bin nämlich auf den öffentlichen Nahverkehr angewiesen, da auto zur zeit Steht! (Danke Kurzarbeit)


Mfg dragger


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. April 2009)

Kein Licht?? Macht nichts, dann fährst du halt von Baum zu Baum

Treffen wegen Smallwaverider am PP Riesebusch um 16:00 oder später??
Ich könnte sogar ein wenig früher da sein und schon ein bischen moschen!!

Oliver


----------



## burn (6. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

also bei sieht es so aus das ich morgen spaetestens um 20:00 wieder zu Hause sein muss. Deshalb ist 16:00 am Riesebusch schon ganz gut. Ich werde mich dann evtl. vorher ausklinken und die Heimreise antreten.
Ich habe gerade mit dem imgrs telefoniert und wir haben uns darauf geeinigt einfach vorher schon eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Also speziell an die Moellner Fraktion mein Angebot dich gegen 13:00 am Hauptbahnhof einzusammeln und schon eine lockere Runde irgendwo in den Waeldern zu rollen.
Kannst hier ja mal reinschreiben wann dein Zug in Luebeck ist bzw. wie es dir am liebsten ist.
Wir sind da recht flexibel 

Edit: G sie haben die Planungsgewalt, ich bin den Rest des Tages/Nacht raus


----------



## dragger (6. April 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Kein Licht?? Macht nichts, dann fährst du halt von Baum zu Baum
> 
> Treffen wegen Smallwaverider am PP Riesebusch um 16:00 oder später??
> Ich könnte sogar ein wenig früher da sein und schon ein bischen moschen!!
> ...





Ok, da find ich unter umständen hin, und wenn nich, hab ja noch deine Nummer, hehe.

Mein erscheinen is aber nich 100%ig, aber bei guten 93,72%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (6. April 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> ...............Also speziell an die Moellner Fraktion mein Angebot dich gegen 13:00 am Hauptbahnhof einzusammeln und schon eine lockere.................




Bin ich gemeint? Oder gibt es noch mehr Möllner? 
Also ein Zug fährt hier 12:22 ab wäre ca. 12:50 am Hbf !


----------



## smallwaverider (6. April 2009)

16:00 Riesebusch klappt bei mir. Wie lange seid Ihr normal so
unterwegs auf den Touren?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (6. April 2009)

Hallo,
nur keine Panik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir treffen uns alle um 16:00 am PP Riesebusch und sind gegen 18:30 zurück, dann kann Jan zur Arbeit und wir noch weiter oder..... Dann braucht Dragger auch kein Licht und kommt gesund nach Hause.

Oliver


----------



## smallwaverider (6. April 2009)

Bin ganz entspannt Scheint ja wieder optimales Wetter zu geben.


----------



## GustavS (6. April 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Bin ich gemeint? Oder gibt es noch mehr Möllner?
> Also ein Zug fährt hier 12:22 ab wäre ca. 12:50 am Hbf !




Mit "Möllner" hat burn Dich gemeint, genau. Bin also morgen um 12:50 vor dem Hauptbahnhof, um Dich abzuholen. (Bin wohl zu dieser Zeit der Einzige mit Helm und Fully.) Wir würden gleich weiter zu burn fahren, von dem werden wir dann schon erwartet. Zu dritt können wir vorab ein paar Kreise ziehen... 

@OliverLinberg
Oder stößt Du zu dieser Zeit zu uns? Wäre ja auch ´ne Möglichkeit...

@all
Jedenfalls habe ich mich mit Jan schon zu "irgendwas nach 12" verabredet, wer auch immer dazustoßen will, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. April 2009)

Hallo, 
das war gestern doch mal wieder eine schöne Tour durch den Riesebusch und den Pansdorfer Wald.(Fotos folgen)

Für Freitag ist eine Tour durch die Habes geplant und wenn wir Jan umstimmen können, geht um 10:00 los!!
Das Wetter wird gut und warm - so macht es dort richtig Spaß!!
Die Tour wird ca 40km und 600 hm betragen und führt auch über Geheimpfade. Das Tempo ist "mittel", außerdem liegen einige technische Passagen auf dem Weg. Dafür wird etwas Zeit zum "spielen" eingeplant!

Diese Tour sollte sich niemand entgehen lassen!!, zumal ich die Gegend wirklich gut kenne. 
Treffpunkt und Absprache zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften über den Thread
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (8. April 2009)

Leider hat sich Göstas Liteville ja gestern in alle Bestandteile aufgelöst


----------



## burn (8. April 2009)

War wirklich mal wieder eine schoene Runde bei bestem Wetter 




Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> (...) und wenn wir Jan umstimmen können, geht um 10:00 los!!



Einigen wir uns auf 11:00 und du lieferst noch einen Navi kompatiblen Treffpunkt


----------



## dragger (8. April 2009)

War wirklich eine (2) schöne Runde(n), leider völlig falsches Setup am Bike, Dämpfer und Gabel ne Spur zu Hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallwaverider (8. April 2009)

War ein schöner Einstieg für mein "erstes Mal" ;-) So kann's immer sein.
Bin leider über Ostern weg und verpasse die HaBes.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (9. April 2009)

smallwaverider schrieb:


> War ein schöner Einstieg für mein "erstes Mal" ;-) So kann's immer sein.
> Bin leider über Ostern weg und verpasse die HaBes.



Moin Olaf, 
schön, dass es dir Spaß gemacht hat - gern wieder!!
Wir fahren morgen wohl nur zu zweit. Es lohnt sich aber trotzdem.
Oliver


----------



## burn (9. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

hier nochmal ein kleines Gruppenbild von gestern....


----------



## TFCMaKO (10. April 2009)

burn schrieb:


> also ich habe auch z.Zt. den normalen Albert drauf und bin sehr zufrieden...





Hi, muss das gerade nochmal aufgreifen, jetzt wo es akuter wird, bei dem geilen wetter 
Hast du also die Drahtversion davon?

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken den normalen Albert in 2,25 (dann als Draht) und hinten den Smart Sam zu montieren (den dann wohl als Falt mit SnakeSkin...)

PS.: hört auf mich mit den Bildern zu ärgern, da bekomm ich ja mehr und mehr Böcke


----------



## burn (10. April 2009)

Dann guck hier heute nicht mehr rein, wir haben ein paar schoene Fotos in den Harburger Bergen gemacht 

edit: Schwalbe Albert Alpencross 26x2.25, bis heute noch nie Luftverlust gehabt


----------



## TFCMaKO (10. April 2009)

hehe doch immer her mit den Bildern, war heute auch unterwegs, Hemmelsdorf, Brodtener Ufer etc., leider keine Digi Cam dabei...

Reifen werde ich morgen mal sehen, was alles in Lübeck vorrätig ist, versuche aber die Drahtversion in 2,25 zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (10. April 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Dan guck hier heute nicht mehr rein, wir haben ein paar schoene Fotos in den Harburger Bergen gemacht
> 
> edit: Schwalbe Albert Alpencross 26x2.25, bis heute noch nie Luftverlust gehabt



...doch heute!!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. April 2009)

Hallo...hatte mich zum Ende des letzten Jahres schon mal kurz hier eingeklingt u hatte kurzen Schriftwechsel mit Oliver. Für mich war da aber die Saison schon gelaufen. Dieses Jahr würde ich/ wir gerne mal mit euch zusammen im Riesebusch oder sehr gerne Harburger Berge Biken.
Wir kommen aus Schönberg bzw Dassow (15km von HL). Bin damals oft Touren vom bycycle-Laden im Riesebusch oder Ratzeburger See mit gefahren. Werde jetzt öfter mal hier reinschauen u hoffe, daß das mit dem Biken mal klappt. Über Ostern fahr ich aber leider nicht mehr, bekomme die Tage wohl Nachwuchs. 
Haben aber heute das Wetter genutzt und waren mal im Riesebusch unterwegs incl. versinken im blätterbedecktem Schlammgraben 
Gruss


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. April 2009)

den Schlammgraben kenn ich
da ist Mila auch schon versunken, gell Meik
Gruß Oliver


----------



## dragger (12. April 2009)

_Randnotiz:_

Waren gestern mit meine Nebenjobfirma (Koech Zweiradtechnologie) im Harz, um ne runde zu Cruisen!
Und da treffen wir nich tatsächlich Markus Klausmann vom Team Ghost!!!! (großer fan ich bin)

Da aber leider niemand ne Cam mit hatte und grad keine Autgrammkarten zur hand waren, hat er mir doch wirklich sein Trikot signiert und überlassen!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (14. April 2009)

Moin,
nun doch noch die Fotos der Habe Ausfahrt: 40 KM 900hm 21°
Start, Kärtener Hütte, kurz danach Sennhüttenweg, bzw paraleller Reitweg



Weiter über Wulmsberggrund zum Wildpark



Nach dem Moisburger Stein, der schöste Uphill



Danach ziemlich ruppig zum Paul Roth Stein






In Richtung Karlstein, nach Hütteneinkehr weiter Richtung Fischbek



URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325832]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
Dann über Wildpark, Haake zum Start
Insgesamt eine Klassetourund erstaunlicherweise kaum (6) Biker im Wald!!
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. April 2009)

Moin, 
wie sieht es mit einer Tour aus??
Oliver


----------



## burn (15. April 2009)

Immer gut, aber euer Start um 17:00 ist mir irgendwie zu spaet. Ich waehle dann doch eher die fitf**ker RR Runde


----------



## Oliver Linberg (15. April 2009)

schade


----------



## smallwaverider (15. April 2009)

Ist gerade Wind die Tage, da bin ich mit meinem anderen Sport beschäftigt  Ab nächsten Montag geht's bei mir dann wieder.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. April 2009)

Hat jemand SO Zeit??? Ostsee, bei mir oder Habes??? Gern früh

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallwaverider (21. April 2009)

Fährt jemand am Mi oder Do eine kleine Feierabendrunde? Könnte
Mittoch ab 16:00 oder Do, allerdings da nur bis 18:30.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (22. April 2009)

smallwaverider schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Mi oder Do eine kleine Feierabendrunde? Könnte
> Mittoch ab 16:00 oder Do, allerdings da nur bis 18:30.



Heute geht es leider nicht, morgen erst ab 17:00. Ich würde allerdings lieber auf meinen Hometrails biken. Die Touren sind einfach schöner!
Oliver


----------



## smallwaverider (22. April 2009)

Ist auch ok. Fahre meine kleine Hausrunde ;-)
Die Segeberg-Trails würde ich gerne kennenlernen. Das passt diese Woche zeitlich bei mir nicht.


----------



## burn (25. April 2009)

Moin Jungens,

wie schauts morgen bei euch aus? Ich haette Lust eine Runde zu drehen 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_TVhc3bFqM"]YouTube - Monday[/ame]


----------



## burn (26. April 2009)

Letzte Chance vorbei... dann geh ich mal rumschwucken.
Ich habe die ganze Woche Tagesfreizeit, also wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Jozi (26. April 2009)

vom mir aus es könnte heute ab 14 Uhr los... Mo und Di habe ich auch frei..


----------



## dragger (1. Mai 2009)

Moin Nightrider,

Dank der Wirtschftskrise mußte ich nu meine Arbeitgeber wechseln und LEIDER mein Ghost stornieren!

Aber: Neuer Job, Neues Projekt!
Hier also schon mal die ersten Bilder vom zukünftigen Hardtail und "Ghost-Ersatz":


----------



## TFCMaKO (1. Mai 2009)

Hach, neue Teile zusammenbauen ist immer was feines =)


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Fahrrad fahren??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozi (7. Mai 2009)

am Freitag Nachmittag?


----------



## Jozi (7. Mai 2009)

sorry, es hat sich verändert, ich fahre für dieses WE nach Harz. Aber würde mich sehr freuen wieder zusammen zu biking, evnt nächte Woche..?


----------



## burn (7. Mai 2009)

Hey Milla, wohin faehrst du denn genau? Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag wohl auch in den "Bergen". Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja mal ueber den Weg


----------



## TFCMaKO (8. Mai 2009)

zeitlich gerade schlecht bei mir, Termine festzulegen, wenn ich mal ne Stunde Zeit habe, fahr ich daher spontan los...

Aber ist von euch zufällig Jemand diese Woche mit einem Univega Fully und neon-orangener Magura HS33 Tomac auf dem Priwall unterwegs gewesen? (BBT)
War völlig fasziniert von der Farbe, die ist ja noch geiler, als meine gelbe Raceline damals


----------



## epson54 (13. Mai 2009)

Gestern 12.05. gegen 15:45 an der Lohmühlen-Kreuzung: Neben mir hielt ein jüngerer Hardtail-Fahrer, wir unterhielten uns kurz über seine "Racing Ralph" und meine Conti-Slicks (ich: alter Herr mit grauem Bart und Canyon-Fully). Wer war´s?


----------



## dragger (15. Mai 2009)

So liebe Leut,
dann will ich euch mal, falls es Interessiert, auf den neuesten Stand meines Neuaufbaus bringen:

Hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, es dieses Wochenende schon "ausführen" zu können, aber leider hat der Lieferant geschludert!!!!!
Sprich: Kein Schaltwerk und keine Scheiben!!!!
Und meine GX-1 Griffe fehlen auch noch (wobei daß das geringste übel is)

Anbei wieder ein paar Aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (29. Mai 2009)

So, Jungens und Mädels, was is denn nun los hier?

Gibbet keinen mehr Radfahrer mehr hier? Is so still hier geworden!

Wann steht denn mal wieder ne Tour an? Mal nen paar kilometer reißen! Und den neuen Hobel mal ordentlich einfahren.

Hoffe, man hört hier mal wieder was!


----------



## Staufen (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
was für ein Zufall  ich habe auch gerade ein Drössinger aufgebaut.
Allerdings nur aus allem, was ich so übrig hatte . Ich werden morgen mal eine erste Testfahrt machen und schauen, ob alles fest sitzt. 

Mirko


----------



## dragger (30. Mai 2009)

Moin Staufen,

wo und wann willst denn fahren??? Ab mittag wäre ich frei, dann könnte man ja eine "gemeinsame Jungefernfahrt" planen 


Mfg


----------



## Staufen (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo dregger,

bei mir passt es ab 12 Uhr. Jch wollte erst mal eine lockere Runde im Riesebusch drehen, muss erst einmal wieder ein bischen Kondition sammeln. Mir hatten sie mein Rad geklaut und nun musste ich einen ganze weile mit dem Auto fahren. Ich wohne in der Dornbreite ganz nahe Autobahnabfahrt Lübeck Zentrum.

Mirko


----------



## dragger (31. Mai 2009)

Moin,

Wie passt Dir 14:00 entweder am Hbf oder Holstentor? Komm ja mit dem Zug!


----------



## Staufen (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin dann um 14 Uhr am Haupteingang Bahnhof, denke ich werde dich am Rad erkennen . Ich kann so bis 17Uhr, wenn das so OK für dich ist.

Mirko


----------



## TFCMaKO (31. Mai 2009)

Wann würdet ihr dann ca. im Riesebusch sein?


----------



## Staufen (31. Mai 2009)

Ich denke vom Bahnhof bis zum Riesebusch dauert ca. 20-30min, also gengen 14:30.


----------



## TFCMaKO (31. Mai 2009)

Ich versuch´s bis dahin, ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht irgendwo drin, mein Hobel ist ja nicht ganz unauffällig


----------



## dragger (31. Mai 2009)

Staufen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin dann um 14 Uhr am Haupteingang Bahnhof, denke ich werde dich am Rad erkennen . Ich kann so bis 17Uhr, wenn das so OK für dich ist.
> 
> Mirko




Alles in Butter, man sieht sich dann am Hbf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (31. Mai 2009)

Schöne Runde war das heut, allerdings muß ich mich erstmal wieder ans Hardtail gewöhnen, is doch wieder ein ganz anderes Handling 



@Staufen:
Hier mal eine kleine Impression aus Trittau!:


----------



## Staufen (31. Mai 2009)

Jo, können wir mal wiederholen! 
Diese Bilder sind gemein! Die wecken nur wieder Bedürfnisse in mir.
Das ist ein Traum, hätte nur Angst, das was nen Kratzer bekommt, der gleich ein halbes Vermögen kostet.


----------



## dragger (12. Juni 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO??????????????




AB? YX? Burn?




Wo seid ihr denn alle????





Hallo Echo!!!???


hmmmmm

Keiner da?


----------



## GustavS (12. Juni 2009)

is ja jut, bin schon da...  wat jibbet denn? 

nach dem Eifel-Treffen der LV-Jünger (und ihrer Freunde) hatte ich noch nicht wirklich Gelegenheit (und bei dem Wetter der letzten Tage auch keine rechte Lust), mal wieder auf´s Rad zu steigen.

Aber es stimmt schon, wir sollten uns aufraffen...

Wann und wo??? 
(Auch ein wenig abhängig von der Wetterprognose für die nächste Woche.)

btw burn cruist gemütlich in den (richtigen, nicht unseren BS-) Alpen.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mario,
ich werde am Sonntag im Segeberger Umland fahren (siehe Thread)
Mal sehen, wer mitfährt!!??
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. Juni 2009)

Gösta!!!
Hast du inzwischen deinen Lenkkopf "getunt" (sprich angezogen?)
Das WE soll (lt. Air Berlin (NTV)) besser werden!!
Wie wärs mal mit einer Tour hier!! Fahrtechnik aufbessern, Sprünge üben, droppen, Anlieger fahren - alles moderat und mit viel Flow???
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## GustavS (12. Juni 2009)

... sogar die Schraube von der Däpferaufnahme ist wieder fest... 

aber meine  Holde  haut mir die Ohren vom Stamm , wenn ich das WE für meine Bikekumpels opfer. Lass uns mal besser die nächste Woche ins Auge fassen. Hoffentlich liest sie das jetzt wenigstens und es gibt eine Sonderration von (Ihr wisst schon, was ich meine) .......


----------



## dragger (13. Juni 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> .....
> Wie wärs mal mit einer Tour hier!! Fahrtechnik aufbessern, Sprünge üben, droppen, Anlieger fahren - alles moderat und mit viel Flow???........





Das klingt ja im Prinzip echt klasse, nur kann ich dieses WE kein Fully fahren, Dämpfer im Service! Buchsen durch und Undicht isser auch !


Aber nächstes WE würd mir generell auch besser Passen.


----------



## dragger (13. Juni 2009)

@imgrs

Wegen deiner Bikemarktanzeige hätte ich da nen Vorschlag, vorausgesetzt es darf auch Neuware sein 

Ruf da mal an:04154/601298 und nach Marcel fragen!
Wenn der sowas nicht hat, besorgt er es Dir! 

Oder Du kommst mal zu uns in die Filiale in Ratzeburg, allerdings gibt´s da nich so schöne Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (19. Juni 2009)

Ein kurzer Gruss aus den "echten" Bergen


----------



## GustavS (3. Juli 2009)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit, dem Titel des Forums gerecht zu werden. burn und ich haben uns für Sonntag um 20.00 auf dem Riesebusch-Parkplatz verabredet. Wer mitkommen mag, ist gern gesehen. Allerdings wird die Tour (als Tribut an das gegenwärtig herrschende Wetter ) sicher keine Geschichte für Raser, sondern eher für die Altherren-Riege... 

Und hat nicht der Supermarkt in Tvm auch am Sonntag (fast) rund um die Uhr geöffnet??  Es gibt doch so schöne Sonnenuntergangsbilder von der Mole: Radfahrer mit kühler Blonder im Arm...


----------



## hurtig (3. Juli 2009)

moin,
geht sonntag auch um 1800 ? dann können auch andere leute mit - sprich ich . ich muss nämlich nächsten tag arbeiten -_-. also halb 6 aufstehen.

komme übrigens aus schwartau und kenne den r.busch ganz gut. und auch die gesamte gegend.



lg helge


----------



## GustavS (3. Juli 2009)

Einverstanden   Ich freue mich...


----------



## coma1976 (3. Juli 2009)

moin die herren
bin auch dabei egal wann
@göster blondis....deine frau liest nich mit?


----------



## dragger (4. Juli 2009)

Sonntach 18:00 uhr Altherrentour????? Bin dabei!!! Aber von mir aus auch gern früher!!!

Vielleicht mal ne kleine Wald und Wiesen-Tour?


Mfg Dragger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (4. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter passt - aber die Wetterdienste sind sich da ja einig, dass es morgen abend wohl trocken und sonnig sein wird - perfekt!
Der REWE in Travemünde hat nur MO-SA von 7-22 Uhr geöffnet, sonntags nur bis 18 oder 19 Uhr, das wird also nichts. Alternatives für kühles Blondes: Tanke oder Skandi, letzterer hat zwar nicht viel kalt gestellt, aber ein, zwei Sorten sind da eigentlich immer...
Routenvorschlag (wenn es nicht zu lang ist, wäre aber eigentlich eine schöne Runde, wären zum Sonnenuntergang in Travemünde / auf dem Steilufer): 
Riesebusch komplett bis hinten durch, Traverse durch Ratekau, Hohe Lied, Beutz, Waldhusener Forst, Traverse durch Kücknitz, Trave / Dummerdorfer Ufer komplett durch bis Travemünde (kämen damit auch direkt beim Skandi vorbei), Molenblondes (wobei oben auf dem Steilufer im Sonnenuntergang ja eigentlich noch viel schöner ist!), Steilufer.


----------



## coma1976 (4. Juli 2009)

oder an der promenade gibbet doch auch diesen oder jenen laden oder?
habe sonst noch kinderanhänger mit platz für nen bierfaß!


----------



## burn (4. Juli 2009)

dabei!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (4. Juli 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter passt - aber die Wetterdienste sind sich da ja einig, dass es morgen abend wohl trocken und sonnig sein wird - perfekt!
> Der REWE in Travemünde hat nur MO-SA von 7-22 Uhr geöffnet, sonntags nur bis 18 oder 19 Uhr, das wird also nichts. Alternatives für kühles Blondes: Tanke oder Skandi, letzterer hat zwar nicht viel kalt gestellt, aber ein, zwei Sorten sind da eigentlich immer...
> Routenvorschlag (wenn es nicht zu lang ist, wäre aber eigentlich eine schöne Runde, wären zum Sonnenuntergang in Travemünde / auf dem Steilufer):
> Riesebusch komplett bis hinten durch, Traverse durch Ratekau, Hohe Lied, Beutz, Waldhusener Forst, Traverse durch Kücknitz, Trave / Dummerdorfer Ufer komplett durch bis Travemünde (kämen damit auch direkt beim Skandi vorbei), Molenblondes (wobei oben auf dem Steilufer im Sonnenuntergang ja eigentlich noch viel schöner ist!), Steilufer.



Moin Meik,
auf der Tour kommen da locker 50 KM  zusammen. Mit Bierpause (ich benutz dieses Wort jetzt einfach mal) sind das gute 4 Std.
@Mario: Du solltest lieber vorher nicht fahren!!!
Oliver


----------



## burn (4. Juli 2009)

Das waere wirklich mal wieder eine schoene Runde. 

@olli: Ein bisschen mehr als einen 12,5er Schnitt sollten wir auch mit Bierpause hinbekommen


----------



## litefreak (4. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

bin neu hier, sowohl im Forum als auch in Lübeck, und würde gern bei euch mit fahren. Dazu zwei fragen:
1) Soll die Tourzeit dem Thementitel gerecht werden oder fahren wir bei Tageslicht?
2) Ist die Strecke auch mit einem komplett starren Bike real befahrbar oder ist ein Hardtail Mindestanforderung?

Gruß,
Anton


----------



## GustavS (4. Juli 2009)

Kommt auf das Fahrkönnen an... madbull ist auch meist ohne Federung unterwegs (außerdem noch mit Starrachse, er liebt die Herausforderung ). Außerdem war es bisher immer so, das wir auf den Langsamsten der Gruppe warten (und einer muss immer der Langsamste sein).

Meine ersten Fahrversuche im Riesebusch endeten kopfüber auf der Wiese, das lag eher am zu langen Oberrohr (in Verbindung mit dem nicht versenkbaren Sattel und meinem Fahrkönnen ).

Und eine Lampe brauchst Du (vorerst) nicht, es ist jetzt (21:25 Uhr) immer noch ausreichend hell, von Tvm-Mole bis nach HL nehmen Dich dann burn und ich unter unsere (hellen) Fittiche...


----------



## burn (4. Juli 2009)

Moin Slackfreak,

1.) Bei den von Olli berechneten 4h waeren wir um 22:00 zurueck --> Tageslicht.
2.) Die Tour ist ohne Probleme starr zu fahren. Der madbull faehrt auch starr.

Waere schoen wenn du mitkommst, falls du den Treffpunkt Riesebusch nicht kennst kann ich dich auch gerne irgendwo in der Luebecker Innenstadt einsammeln.

derJan


Edith: Verdammt da war einer schneller


----------



## litefreak (4. Juli 2009)

Danke euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich komme dann gerne mit 

Würde gern dein Vorschlag, burn, annehmen, dass Du mich in der Innenstadt einsammelst. Meinerseits wäre es am Holstentor am besten. Sag nur um welche Uhrzeit ich erscheinen soll.


----------



## madbull (4. Juli 2009)

Sonnenuntergang ist morgen 21:50, und bei dem Wetter ist es noch lange danach so hell, dass man problemlos ohne Licht fahren kann, auf dem Steilufer und den Promenaden zum Beispiel. Und Wald fahren wir dann ja nicht mehr. Positionslichter für eventuelle Rückfahrt auf der Straße ist natürlich immer gut...  ;-)
Strecke können wir ja auch vor Ort absprechen!
Alternativvorschlag von mir, mal ganz anders: Nordrunde. Also nach dem Riesebusch weiter Richtung Norden, die schönen Strecken hinter Techau und Pansdorf, weiter zum Pönitzer See, Scharbeutzer Heide, Kammer, durch Timmendorf, Bierchen am Niendorfer Hafen (Bier aus dem Neustädter Brauhaus Klüver's!) und dann je nach Zeit und Lust noch übers Steilufer oder direkt wieder zurück. Kilometermäßig (ohne Steilufer am Ende) auch nicht mehr als die andere Runde, eher sogar weniger, denke ich.

Was für ein Bike man braucht hängt wohl bei den meisten weniger von den Strecken als vom Fahrkönnen des Fahrers ab...  ;-)  Das kann so extrem differieren, dass man (ohne denjenigen zu kennen) nicht im Geringsten eine Empfehlung abgeben kann!
Sind natürlich keine Mittelgebirgstrails hier - aber auch nicht nur glatte Waldwege. Hier und da sind halt ein paar Wurzeln auf dem Weg...  ;-)

P.S.: Morgen bin ich nach über fünf Jahren hier mal NICHT fixed unterwegs, meine Lager hinten machen endgültig keine weitere Runde mit, vorgestern haben die Geräusche von sich gegeben - grausig...  Auch Phil Wood halten nicht ewig, im Fixed-Betrieb.  ;-) Und die neuen Lager kommene erst in den nächsten Tagen.  Aber irgendwie schaffe ich das schon, mit Freilauf, vielleicht sogar ohne in die Büsche zu fahren, wie letztens, als ich kontern wollte wie üblich und das nicht ging...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (4. Juli 2009)

Alles klar, dann bin ich 17:30 am Holstentor, dann haben wir genug Zeit um gemuetlich zum Riesebusch zu rollen.

Das Angebot gilt natuerlich fuer alle die den Weg nicht kennen


----------



## GustavS (4. Juli 2009)

Schade, ich darf nicht mit zum Holstentor.   Ich kenne den Weg zum Riesebusch ja schon. 

Oder gilt das Angebot vielleicht für alle, die Lust auf zwei-drei Kilometerchen mehr haben (oder wie dragger vom Bahnhof kommen) ...???


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Juli 2009)

hallo...würde, wenn ichs mal schaffe, auch gerne mit. Wo wäre dann Treffpunkt? Auf dem großen Parkplatz in der Kurve am Riesebusch wenn man vom Markt stadtauswärts Richtung Ratekau fährt? Und kommen wir auch dahin wieder zurück, wenn ich dort parke?
Letzte Frage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kann man abschätzen wann wir zurück wären, muss leider um halb 5 wieder hoch.


----------



## litefreak (4. Juli 2009)

Super, dann bis morgen um 17:30 am Holstentor


----------



## burn (4. Juli 2009)

@imgrs wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss darfst du auch zum Holstentor kommen. 

@Dawg ja genau auf dem Parkplatz in der Kurve. Da ja auch mind. einer aus BS ist kommen wir auch dort wieder vorbei.


----------



## dragger (5. Juli 2009)

ähhhm, mal so am Rande, wann geht´s denn nun definitiv los???
Hab da so´n bischen den überblick verloren, hehe.

Und ich kann ohne weiteres HT fahren?


----------



## dragger (5. Juli 2009)

Werd noch nen Kollegen mitbringen, brauch also mal ne Wegbeschreibung zum Riesebusch, die Auto-tauglich is!!!


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2009)

Gehst du auf http://www.viamichelin.de/ und gibst Ziel ein Ort: Bad Schwartau, Adresse: Riesebusch 2.
Wenn du dann ganz aufs Ziel ran zoomst und Satellit / Hybridansicht aktivierst, kannst du gleich links dahinter am Anfang der Straße den Parkplatz erkennen.


----------



## burn (5. Juli 2009)

> Oder direkt: 53° 55' 27.06" 10° 41' 53.42"



Ohh man das wird ja eine riesen Truppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (5. Juli 2009)

ist "riesen Truppe" gut oder schlecht?


----------



## hasenheide (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für gut.

Werde auch zu 99% kommen.


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2009)

Sooo, nur noch BWV1041 zu Ende, dann düse ich los...
Wer früher da ist und nicht warten kann, eine kühle Blonde zu küssen: 100 Meter die Straße hoch stadteinwärts ist eine Tanke.  ;-)


----------



## Jozi (5. Juli 2009)

Es war geil, geil, geil)) die beste Behandlung für meine rechte Schulter danke an alle, die dabei waren für die super Stimmung!


----------



## madbull (6. Juli 2009)

Viele neue Gesichter - Elf waren wir! 
Bis Kücknitz zumindest, dann noch neun, ab Skandi acht und auf dem Steilufer war ich dann das letzte kleine Negerlein...  ;-)

Coole Runde - und das Wichtigste: genug Bierpausen.  


Meine Bilder (Klick aufs Bild führt zur jeweiligen Fotoseite in meinem flickr, da kann man die große Version und das Original anschauen):


11





Raucherecke





Schnappschüsse am Steilstück runter zur Trave









Bierpause Numero Zwo am Strand bei der Mole









Und das habt ihr alle verpasst:  









Schee war's!


----------



## sramx9 (6. Juli 2009)

seufz - nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (6. Juli 2009)

moin
war echt ne sehr nette runde
aber meine beine sind schwer wie blei und brennesselverseucht
schönen tach noch
hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## litefreak (6. Juli 2009)

Auch ich bin mit voller Begeisterung und schweren Beinen von unserer Tour zurückgekehrt 

Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## madbull (6. Juli 2009)

Habe beim Gruppenbild mal Notizen (beschriftete Kästen über den Personen also) eingefügt und schon eingetragen, wen ich kenne und an was sich mein minder befähigtes Gedächtnis sonst noch erinnert.
Bitte die restlichen Namen und Benutzernamen hier noch mitteilen, dass ich sie nachtragen kann!  
(P.S.: Mit GustavS Hilfe inzwischen vollständig, bis auf Nils' IBC-Benutzernamen - den er aber ja erst bekommt, wenn er sich hier anmeldet )


----------



## sramx9 (6. Juli 2009)

wie lange seid ihr denn gefahren ?
bin freitag in kiel durch die wildnis - meine arme sehen auch aus als wenn ich mit ner herde katze gespielt hätte. und ich kann jetzt 52 brennnesseln am schmerz unterscheiden - das gehört dazu


----------



## GustavS (6. Juli 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> Habe beim Gruppenbild mal Notizen (beschriftete Kästen über den Personen also) eingefügt und schon eingetragen, wen ich kenne und an was sich mein minder befähigtes Gedächtnis sonst noch erinnert.



Danke madbull, klappt super und hilft auch meinem Gedächtnis auf Trab. 

 Mir hat die gestrige Tour auch gut gefallen, vor allem war das Tempo genau nach meinem Geschmack . Vielen Dank an die Vorausfahrer/Streckenkundigen -> good job 



madbull schrieb:


> Bitte die restlichen Namen und Benutzernamen hier noch mitteilen, dass ich sie nachtragen kann!



Wer möchte, kann mir ja mal per PN Handy- und/oder Festnetz (bzw. täglich gelesene Mail-Adresse) schicken, dann kann ich bei künftigen Aktionen einen Rundbrief verfassen.


----------



## Jozi (6. Juli 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> Bierpause Numero Zwo am Strand bei der Mole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUPER geile Bider, Meik! Ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal Wie wäre es am Freitag?


----------



## burn (6. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin,

auch von mir ein Dank an Guide und die Gruppe. Schade das wir aufgrund der Startverzoegerung das Steilufer und einige andere schoene Sachen weglassen mussten. Aber auch so hatte ich am Ende der Tour knapp 80km auf der Uhr.


----------



## madbull (6. Juli 2009)

Jozi schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal Wie wäre es am Freitag?


Leider nicht, das nächste Wochenende muss ich arbeiten.
Aber am Donnerstag in der Woche drauf geht doch schon das Panzerrollen los!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. Juli 2009)

madbull schrieb:


> Schee war's!



dem schließ ich mich an! War ne geile Runde, trotz dessen, daß ich frühzeitig abbrechen musste. Die Bilder vom Strand sind geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ärgert mich richtig,daß ich nicht mehr dabei war
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das nächste mal 
verschlaf ich ebend einfach morgends.
Hoffe auf eine baldige nächste Runde!


----------



## coma1976 (6. Juli 2009)

wie du willst mit nem panzer rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (6. Juli 2009)

aso u


----------



## madbull (6. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wie du willst mit nem panzer rollen?


Eingangradforum-Insider ;-)

Der Panzer ist ein Surly Pugsley:






http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604103048534/


----------



## TFCMaKO (6. Juli 2009)

Oha, Das nenn´ ich mal fette Schluffen 

Mensch, da hab ich ja am Sonntagabend was verpasst, war aber meinerseits am Samstag mit nem Kumpel los, bis halb 4 Nachts und auch eher bequem als Trainingsgeschwindigkeit.

Wird wieder Zeit für mehr solche Touren =)


----------



## hasenheide (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ja schon fast vergessen, was für nette Trails es Richtung Ostsee gibt...

Ich hoffe Ihr seid von Zecken verschont geblieben, ich habe heute abend (sozusagen einen Tag später) eine kleine auf meinem Fuß entdeckt, die aber noch nicht mal ansatzweise vollgesaugt war.


----------



## dragger (8. Juli 2009)

Muß auch sagen, daß das ne schöne Tour und ne spitzen Truppe war

Sollte man auf jeden Fall in naher Zukunft wiederholen (aber dann fahr ich wieder Couch), gerne auch ne längere Tour, etwas früher und von mir aus noch mehr Leutchens........


Mfg


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## coma1976 (9. Juli 2009)

länger:kotz:
meinetwegen aber dann nur diepausen
:


----------



## burn (9. Juli 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> wiederholen (aber dann fahr ich wieder Couch), gerne auch ne längere Tour, etwas früher und von mir aus noch mehr Leutchens........



Wiederholen:    Bekommen wir hin.
Laengere Tour: Bekommen wir hin.
Etwas frueher:  Bekommen wir hin.
Mehr Leute:     Das wird schwer.


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juli 2009)

damit es "mehr Leute" werden könnte ich dienlich sein - aber längere Tour ???
Ihr seid doch bestimmt 70km gefahren oder nicht ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (9. Juli 2009)

wann?
hier noch n bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (10. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Mehr Leute:     Das wird schwer.



bekommen wir auch hin. Einen kann ich noch mitbringen.
Dann aber früher los oder Freitag bzw Sonnabend, da ist Zeit egal...


----------



## coma1976 (11. Juli 2009)

bin auch eher für fr oder sa 
also konkret wie siehts aus am 24 oder 25.7?


----------



## dragger (12. Juli 2009)

Also Freitags geht bei mir schon mal gar nie nicht , aber samstags sollte das kein problem sein, müssen aber noch ne QR-Halterung für die Ladefläche "bauen" , will ja meine "Couch" mitnehmen, .

25er würde mir sehr gut passen, Wetter soll auch mitspielen (angeblich)


Gruß Dragger


----------



## litefreak (12. Juli 2009)

Am WE um den 25. würde ich nicht mit fahren können, da verreist.


----------



## RenéJ (12. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute! Würde mich euch gern mal anschließen auf ne Tour! Werd mir morgen wohl ein neues Bike gönnen.......
Zunächst aber mal paar Fragen: Wo trefft ihr euch immer? Wieviel Km reißt ihr immer so ab?? ich fahre zur zeit selber immer ne ca. 20Km Tour......und was für ein Tempo legt ihr da so vor, so im Durchschnitt? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (13. Juli 2009)

wenn wir wieder so fahren wie neulich kommt man auf ca 70-80 km,tempo ist gemütlich und pausen gibbet auch genug
also alles gut würde ich sagen

@all noch mehr resonanz zwecks 25 bitte


----------



## GustavS (13. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wenn wir wieder so fahren wie neulich kommt man auf ca 70-80 km,tempo ist gemütlich und pausen gibbet auch genug also alles gut würde ich sagen



Find ich auch, schärfere Tempi können wir ja in kleineren IGs fahren. Dafür hole ich dann auch gern das kleine Schwarze raus 



coma1976 schrieb:


> @all noch mehr resonanz zwecks 25 bitte



Ja ja, bin (vorbehaltlich der gesunden Rückkehr von der Radtour am 24.) am Samstag dabei. Wobei ich dann nach 300km Training keine Gegner fürchten muss   und wohl den Radhänger (vielleicht mit einem Fässchen beladen? ) hinter mir her ziehen werde (damit Ihr ´ne reelle Chance habt )


----------



## coma1976 (13. Juli 2009)

aha du willst also am 24 300km fahren...viel spaß


----------



## GustavS (13. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> aha du willst also am 24 300km fahren...viel spaß



nur so nebenbei: rund Vättern sind wohl 270km und
*STYRKEPRØVEN, die Kraftprobe findet 2009 zum 43-ten mal statt. Der Osloer Fahrradverbund erwartet wie jedes Jahr mehrere tausend Teilnehmer. Mit einer Streckenlänge von knapp 550 Kilometern und ungefähr 2.500 Höhenmetern ...*

dafür würde ich gern mal trainieren und lange am Stück gesund bleiben


----------



## B-Ston3D (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin am 25. auch dabei


----------



## madbull (13. Juli 2009)

Am 25. kann ich definitiv nicht. Dito die beiden Wochenenden danach und das davor. 24. oder 26. müsste aber gehen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Juli 2009)

am 25. sollte bei mir eigentlich klappen


----------



## dragger (13. Juli 2009)

@coma1976 (glaubn ich zumindest)

Das Laufrad (28") von Nils liegt zur abholung bei mir in Mölln für Dich bereit.......
Terminabsprache unter: 0170/5228072 

@den Rest:

Der 25. klingt hervorragend, bin zu 99,9% Prozent dabei!!!


----------



## coma1976 (13. Juli 2009)

@ dragger korrekt
   meld misch super thx


----------



## burn (13. Juli 2009)

@felix du warst ja fleissig am trainieren heute, hab dich kurz nach 12 durch moelln flitzen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (14. Juli 2009)

@göstaaaaaaaaaaaaa

viel spaß bei deinem vettern-von wegen fahradfahren....

@burn ja auch die omis und opis brauchen meine hilfe


----------



## RenéJ (14. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal, wann trifft man sich denn so, Uhrzeitmäßig? und vor allem Wo is Treffpunkt? Und bleibt es denn bei samstag?

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (14. Juli 2009)

so wie es aussieht bleibt es bei sa
uhrzeit steht nicht fest aber ich würde mal so 16-17-18 uhr sagen
@all meinung bitte


----------



## coma1976 (14. Juli 2009)

aso und wer macht unseren sherpa?


----------



## dragger (14. Juli 2009)

16-17-18uhr????

Das nenn ich mal eine großzügiges "Startfenster", aber is ok, wobei ich eher zu 17 Uhr tendiere, da ich nich weiß, was den Samstag zu tun und wann feierabend is, zudem muß ich das noch mit Nils Abklären.

Aber hab ja noch ne Woche Zeit, hehe.


Gruß D.


----------



## TFCMaKO (14. Juli 2009)

25. kann ich leider nicht, da bin ich auf einem Geburtstag...

Aber wie sähe es bei einigen am 26. aus, kleine "Ausnüchterungsfahrt" ?


----------



## RenéJ (16. Juli 2009)

Also dann machen wir das fest? Samstag zu 17Uhr........fehlt nur noch ein Treffpunkt!!? hab paarseiten zuvor gelesen, da wurd sich aufm Parkplatz am Riesebusch getroffen........Samstag auch da??

Gruß


----------



## genius187 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich bin wohl auch am Start!!!


----------



## coma1976 (17. Juli 2009)

jut sa 25. 17hundert parkplatz riesebusch-lampen nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (17. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön!
Und wie siehts morgen aus?? hat da jm. auch interesse ne Runde zu drehn oder muss ich wieder alleine los!?

Gruß


----------



## Rennkram (18. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Wetter?


----------



## burn (19. Juli 2009)

Wen intressiert schon das Wetter? Ich habe das Mistwetter am Wochenende genutzt und habe mir mal den gerade neu eroeffneten Bikepark in Braunlage/Harz angesehen. 

Mein Fazit: Viel Spass, zwei Tage nur sinnfrei den Berg runterballern und keinen einzigen hm wieder hoch. Nichts fuer Profis, aber fuer mich mit 150mm Federweg mehr als ausreichend.
Gerne bald wieder


----------



## Rennkram (20. Juli 2009)

In 2 Wochen fahr ich runter.
Weisst du, was ich für Schutzkleidung blechen muss?
Ohne Darth Vader Outfit lassen die mich wohl nicht auf die Trails.
Mir reichen 60mm


----------



## burn (20. Juli 2009)

Also am Wochenende wurde da nichts kontrolliert oder so, allerdings ist es ein wenig Plastik am Koerper schon sehr zu empfehlen. Ich habe auch Kids gesehen die lediglich einen Skater - Helm auf hatten.
Irgendwo in meinem Auto habe ich eine Preisliste mit den Leihgebuehren fuer Ausruestung und Raeder liegen.
Heute bewege ich mich allerdings keinen cm mehr, ausser vllt zum Kuehlschrank um noch ein Bier zu holen


----------



## Rennkram (20. Juli 2009)

Alles klar danke für die Info. 
Preisliste wäre echt klasse 
N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichkind (20. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> jut sa 25. 17hundert parkplatz riesebusch-lampen nicht vergessen



Moin,

würde mich gern anschließen. Wie weit wollt ihr den fahren und bis wann?
Hab nur 'ne kleine Funzel fürs Rad, reicht für Strasse und Waldautobahn. Wenn's im Dunkeln auf Trails geht bin ich verloren.

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. Juli 2009)

@ burn
 ist das der neue Bikepark vom Wurmberg runter? 
Ist der denn schon komplett fertig?
Glaube dann werde ich dieses Jahr doch noch mal runter...
Vielleicht kann man ja sowas mal mit einigen zusammen organisieren.


----------



## burn (20. Juli 2009)

@rennkram hier mal fuer dich die Preisliste fuer Leihausruestung (anklicken fuer grosse Ansicht)





@dawgdeluxe genau ist der wurmbergpark. bis jetzt ist der downhill, der freeride und der uebungsparcour fertig.
ein paar northshore elemente waren auch schon fertig. irgendwann im herbst sollen dann alle 7 strecken fertig sein.
ich fahre dieses jahr garantiert nochmal runter. bietet sich einfach an. wo kann man sonst knapp 4km am stueck bergab fahren? hier in der naehe wohl nirgends.
wobei ich nicht einmal ohne pause durchgefahren bin, das macht meine kondition einfach nicht mit


----------



## coma1976 (20. Juli 2009)

ich nehme das ebike!
bin neidisch will auch naja noch einen monat dann...


----------



## coma1976 (20. Juli 2009)

@burn bist du dabei am 25.?


----------



## Rennkram (20. Juli 2009)

@burn
vielen dank

25. kann ich nicht ->mtb blabjerg<-


----------



## burn (20. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @burn bist du dabei am 25.?



da kann ich leider nicht, ich muss in den wilden Osten zum Bier trinken...


----------



## RenéJ (21. Juli 2009)

Zum Wurmberg will ich auch nochma unbedingt........
@burn: was wird denn für den Bike park preislich verlangt? 

Gruß


----------



## burn (21. Juli 2009)

Moin,

die Tageskarte kostet fuer Erwachsene 22â¬. Es gibt auch 2,3 und 5Tageskarten. Die Preise habe ich allerdings nicht im Kopf. www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de da steht alles.

Der Park ansich ist kostenlos, man zahlt nur fuer den Lift. Also wer will koennte auch hochstrampeln 
Aber ich glaube nicht das man das mehr als 2mal am Tag machen will


----------



## RenéJ (21. Juli 2009)

Ja die Preise sind ja so gesehn annehmbar für Liftgebühr.......dann schön zwei Tage Rämmidämmi machen auf der Piste! Mich juckt´s richtig in ´de Füße!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (21. Juli 2009)

is halt die frage ob drei strecken für 2 tage reichen
ansonsten hat man vom w berg auch so ne nette abfahrt gen brocken...
-um dort die  bergaufkondi nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. Juli 2009)

also ich hätte auch noch mal Lust auf Harz dieses Jahr (war ja im Mai schon einmal). Gibt ja auch noch andere "Downhills" rund um den Brocken, wenn die Strecken für zwei Tage zu wenig sind. 
Aber erst mal hoff ich auf gutes Wetter am Samstag.


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juli 2009)

moin
wie sieht eure fahrbereitschaft aus heute?
fährt jemand oder nicht......


----------



## RenéJ (25. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit! ja also war doch so gedacht heut!? 17uhr Parkplatz Riesebusch in Bad Schwartau.......oder kommt doch keiner? ich werd auf jeden fall ne runde drehen
Bis nachher!


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juli 2009)

hm sehr große resonanz hier


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juli 2009)

bei mir schifft es grade denn bleib ich hier
meine hoffnung ist der so da soll das wetter ja gut werden....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Juli 2009)

wenn man mal einmal Radfahren will. Bei mir regnet es auch (immer noch).
Ich hab den ganzen Tag gehofft
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit...


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juli 2009)

ja das ist in der tat ätzend heute...
meine beine hatten lust


----------



## RenéJ (25. Juli 2009)

hmm Leute! ich stand da bis 20 nach fünf......keiner gekommen.....
wenn das wetter morgen gut is wollen wa dann noch ma nen versuch starten, oder kein interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (25. Juli 2009)

Moin moin, gerade zurück aus dem Urlaub (555km Rad + Anhänger) und schon wieder Lust auf´s Bike. Das Wetter heute war ja nicht wirklich einladend, aber morgen wäre ich auch dabei. Lasst uns ruhig etwas früher starten, damit wir nicht wieder erst um 24.00 zu Hause sind. Wie wäre es mit 16.00 an gewohnter Stelle im Riesebusch (vorausgesetzt die Wetterprognose bleibt stabil, auf Schlammschlacht habe ich nämlich auch keine Lust)???


----------



## RenéJ (25. Juli 2009)

jo morgen 20% Regenwarscheinlichkeit.....also trocken.
16.00 Uhr morgen is okay

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juli 2009)

bin auch dabei
plädiere aber für 16.30-muß noch torte essen vorher


----------



## GustavS (25. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> bin auch dabei
> plädiere aber für 16.30-muß noch torte essen vorher



das wird Dir gegen meine Topform auch nicht helfen !!!!!!!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Juli 2009)

na Klasse...morgen kann ich nicht , muss auch (Geburtstags) Torte essen. immer kommt irgendwas dazwischen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zu um 5/ halb 6 würde ich es vielleicht schaffen. letzte mal sind wir ja auch erst um 6 weggekommen.
mein Bike hat heute schon so wild mit den Reifen gescharrt, es will raus aus dem Stall


----------



## RenéJ (26. Juli 2009)

Letztendlich is mir das zeitlich schnuppe,wann man sich trifft. Hauptsache is ich steh da nicht wieder alleine und kein......kommt! also macht ne ansage um wieviel Uhr!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2009)

also ich fahre
mir wäre 16.30 lieb aber wenn die mehrheit 16 los will bin ich 16hundert am riese busch
aso und licht mit odrer nich...


----------



## GustavS (26. Juli 2009)

Und ich fahre leider doch nicht, weil :kotz:
Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## RenéJ (26. Juli 2009)

gut! @coma ich bin auf jeden Fall dann dabei......dann bin ich zu 16.30 aufm Parki zum Riesebusch!?
Ps: n Lämpchen pack vorsichtshalber mal mit ein!
Kommt noch jm.???


----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2009)

allet klar bis 16.30
göstar unglaublich ....


----------



## GustavS (26. Juli 2009)

Sorry, hoffentlich nicht schon die Schweine-, Hühner- oder Katzenpest 

von Jozi @ all:
..mag sein, dass ich heute komme, aber wartet auf mich bitte nicht, da es  noch nicht entschieden ist, ob ich komme...


----------



## RenéJ (26. Juli 2009)

Na dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## RenéJ (27. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne runde gestern! waren zwar nur zu zweit (leider)......aber war echt cool!


----------



## burn (28. Juli 2009)

@all die Interesse am BikeparkBraunlage(Wurmberg) haben:

ich werde ganz eventuell das Wochenende vom 8.-9.August runterfahren. Konkretisieren kann ich das allerdings erst naechste Woche.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja ganz zufaellig da


----------



## GustavS (29. Juli 2009)

@burn
hätte mich ja gern um einen Platz im CZ-Porsche beworben, leider bin ich aber an diesem WE verhindert.


----------



## burn (29. Juli 2009)

sicher ist noch nichts, olli kraenkelt auch noch herum.

neue impressionen vom Wurmberg:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5808772"]Freeride Bikepark Braunlage on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (29. Juli 2009)

wirst langsam zum bikepark junkie was!

wie sieht es aus mit kommendem we zwecks pedalieren ohne lift?


----------



## GustavS (29. Juli 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus mit kommendem we zwecks pedalieren ohne lift?



Ich heb jetzt mal unverbindlich die Hand, falls nicht wieder Würfelhusten dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.

@burn
war das jetzt die einfache Wurmberg-Strecke?   Habe da nicht sooo viele Schlüsselstellen gesehen, das meiste ging doch recht einfach durch Wald und Flur... Oder fährt man diese Geschichte zum Warmfahren und danach kommen die verblockteren Sachen??

Habe heute auf dem Weg nach Mölln (@burn: den Zweig gefunden??) einen Nicolai CC-Fahrer aus der Ahrensböker Truppe getroffen. Speziell für ihn nochmal:
Wir fahren bei uns keine Rennen, sondern meist ein recht ruhiges Tempo, bei dem keiner abgehängt wird!!! Also meld Dich einfach, wenn Du mal Lust auf neue Gesichter hast. (Und außerdem will ich mal Dein Nicolai probefahren... )

@Jozi
viel Erfolg beim SIS (Nachtrennen) in Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. Juli 2009)

also bis jetzt wäre ich auch dies Wochenende dabei, sofern es nicht Sonntag Abend wird.
Bikepark sieht doch ganz gut aus. Zwar alles son bischen provisorisch aber das müsste ich auch mit meinen 130mm schaffen.
Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## RenéJ (29. Juli 2009)

Moin moin! also ich denk ich werd auch wieder Lust haben mitzufahren.......hatte So ja mit coma ne nette 74Km-Tour abgeknabbert ......(mal so zum eingewöhnen  )
kann wenn aber nur Freitags oder Samstags.
Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (29. Juli 2009)

@imgrs würfelhusten is bei dir ja nur rein psychisch aber egal
 und ich glaube die optik täuscht auch manchmal ein wenig-auch psychisch<?!

@at all wann paßt es denn nun sa oder so?

@rene bei mir plus 13km-du fahrradinautopackerunddannnachhausefahrer!

so fertig mit beschimpfen-flieg ich ausm fred nu
oder wat


----------



## RenéJ (29. Juli 2009)

ich wär für samstag......
@coma: ich gelobe Besserung, ich fahr ab jetzt auch per Bike zum Busch!


----------



## burn (29. Juli 2009)

@video der faehrt tatsaechlich irgendwie recht viel autobahn statt links oder rechts aufm trail. grossartig verblockt is da aber wirklich nichts. eher verwurzelt und schnell 

@tour ich bin dabei samstag oder sonntag mir egal, samstag allerdings erst ab 1500.

@imgrs ich hatte mich schon gewundert wie der zweig unter den scheibenwischer gekommen ist


----------



## coma1976 (29. Juli 2009)

@rene reiner neid meinerseits


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Juli 2009)

@all  ich wäre für Samstag ab 16.30 Uhr, damit ich vorher noch was essen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (30. Juli 2009)

sa 17.00 wäre doch ideal-damit es dann nachher auch dunkel ist!
(meinerseits jedenfalls)


----------



## dragger (31. Juli 2009)

@Coma.....
Wer die nächsten 2 WE`s nich in Lübeck sein, Einmal besuch und ne Hochzeit.....

Aber kannst nächte Woche (Mo-Do) deine Räder bei mir einsammeln, bin die ganze Zeit da......aber kurz bescheid sagen, hihi.


@imgrs....
ich kümmer mich drum, aber die haben wohl "sommerpause"
schon gewußt...: NoTubes = Tune!!! 


Mfg Mario


----------



## GustavS (31. Juli 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> schon gewußt...: NoTubes = Tune!!!



definitiv nicht, ohne lange nachzudenken... Aber solch ein Deal wäre schon lange durch die einschlägigen Blätter gerauscht. Wie bist Du darauf gestoßen?


----------



## coma1976 (31. Juli 2009)

@dragger:super meld mich dann 
                       und wie siehts aus mit euch am we?

@all wann fahren wir denn nun-brauche nen termin zur regierungsabstimmung


aso und falls jemand lust hat letztes august we harz!?


----------



## RenéJ (31. Juli 2009)

dann lass doch die mitte nehmen!? 16.45 am riesebusch??


----------



## burn (31. Juli 2009)

16:45 klingt gut! Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (31. Juli 2009)

dabei!!


----------



## RenéJ (31. Juli 2009)

na das ist doch was! 
@coma: ich komm diesmal ohne Auto!;-)


----------



## coma1976 (31. Juli 2009)

dabei am busch

@rene sportlich sehr gut


----------



## Rennkram (31. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## dragger (1. August 2009)

imgrs schrieb:


> definitiv nicht, ohne lange nachzudenken... Aber solch ein Deal wäre schon lange durch die einschlägigen Blätter gerauscht. Wie bist Du darauf gestoßen?



Da kam Alex drauf, NoTubes und Tune haben wohl den gleichen Firmensitz und der Typ vom Vertrieb hat uns das gesteckt...Hehe


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. August 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## RenéJ (2. August 2009)

Moin Moin!!! na alle von Zecken verschont geblieben? schöne Tour gestern......aber heut morgen hab ich etwas schwere Beine


----------



## coma1976 (2. August 2009)

sieht so aus muuß aber erstmal haare am a rasieren um mir nen überblick zu verschaffen...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. August 2009)

@ all
War ne schöne Runde Samstag. Wann gehts weiter?
Werde jetzt erstmal nach ner vernünftigen Night-Ride Beleuchtung Ausschau halten.Was habt ihr denn so für Leuchten dran gehabt? 
Sah ja ganz gut hell aus. 
(hab mich aber auch schon im Forum schlau gemacht...)


----------



## GustavS (5. August 2009)

ich sag nur: AyUp!!!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316914


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (5. August 2009)

jop war nett
jan und ich hatten die sigma powerled black dran
kosten ca 90 eur


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. August 2009)

die Sigma powerled habe ich zur Zeit auch in der engeren Auswahl.
Das Licht sah bei euch auch ganz gut aus. Sollte wohl reichen für kleine Nachtfahrten.
@ Gösta, geile Lampe die du hast, hab auch mal auf der Homepage geschaut, aber leider andere Preisliga


----------



## Rennkram (8. August 2009)

Ja, schön wars 
Hier mal ein Harz Vid. 




Bilder gibts Morgen
Gruß Micha


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. August 2009)

hast du das Video aufgenommen, sind ja echt klare Bilder. Was für eine Helmkamera oder System nutzt du denn da?


----------



## Rennkram (8. August 2009)

Ich hab meine Digicam (Pentax Optio e70l ->70â¬<-) mit Koroband an den Helm geklebt.
 
Die Datei auf meinem Rechner (ohne youtube) hat wesendlich bessere QualitÃ¤t.


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

So, nun mal eine kleine bebilderte Zusammenfassung der letzten Woche.

Bärenbrücke (Startpunkt im ersten Video)




Fahrt zum Brocken #1

Ende des oberen Königsberger Weg




Ein Fuchs auf dem Goetheweg




Nicht mehr weit bis zum Gipfel




Schöne Aussicht




Fahrt zum Brocken #2

Schöner Trail




Noch ein Fuchs am Dreieckigen Pfahl 




Panzerplatten








Noch ein Gipfelfoto




Der Weg zum Brocken über den oberen Königsberger Weg war wesendlich anstrengender, da über Schotter.
Der Weg über die Platten ist zwar steil, aber besser zu Fahren.

Blick von der Leistenklippe bei Schierke. Hier muss man Wandern. Hinauffahren nicht möglich. Aber der Ausblick lohnt. 900m


















Für einen Flachlandradler wie mich war der Trip doch sehr anstrengend.
Der Bikepark bei Braunlage ist auch einen Besuch wert.
Auf der FR Strecke hatte ich einen Sturz. Ich bin mit dem Vorderrad hängengeblieben und hab mich überschlagen  Auf der Strecke ist das Rad doch an seine Grenzen gekommen. Auf der Monsterroller Abfahrt habe ich meinen Etrex Vista hcx verloren. 
Das Gerät ist von der Halterung abgerissen und liegt, wenn es nicht schon jemand mitgenommen hat, irgendwo im oberen Drittel im Gebüsch 

So, und hier noch ein Video von der Abfahrt vom Dreieckigen Pfahl über die Sandbrinkstraße nach Schierke.


----------



## RenéJ (9. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder! hoffe du hattest trotz des verlusts spaß.
Ich hoffe dass ich mein Bike kommende Woche auch wiederbekomme und dann werd ich mal sehen dass ich da auch ma hinkomme!

Gruß


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

ja, sehr ärgerlich. hab mir dann eine wanderkarte gekauft. 

dein Rad schon kaputt??


----------



## RenéJ (9. August 2009)

ne, ja.......als ich es gekauft hatte piselte an der Rebound-einstellung an der Gabel Öl raus. habens dann ersma mit ner schraube dichtgesetzt , weil ich im Urlaub halt fahren wollte. habs Montag dann zum Händler gebracht, damit die die Gabel einschicken können.und nu warte ich dass ich es wiederbekomme.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

Achso, das hatte ich nicht ganz mitbekommen.

Ich drück dir beide Daumen


----------



## burn (9. August 2009)

@Rennkram du hast deinen Garmin doch aber nicht etwa heute verloren oder? Dann haetten wir uns naemlich ueber den Weg fahren muessen, ich war gestern und heute im Park.
Hast du in Braunlage gezeltet? Der Campingplatz war Samstagnacht naemlich auch mein zu Hause. Die Duschen dort ohne Muenzautomat waren am Abend ein Segen, unendlich lange duschen und danach ein Beerchen am Grill


----------



## Rennkram (10. August 2009)

Samstag Nachmittag bin ich aufgebrochen.
Ja ja.. die Duschen. Mal warm, mal kalt 
Verloren hab ich das Teil am Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## burn (10. August 2009)

Na dann haben wir uns ja nur knapp verpasst.

Kaum wieder zu Hause kann cih es kaum erwarten wieder runterzufahren, deshalb mal in einem seperaten Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6216093#post6216093


----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2009)

moin
fährt hier eigentlich jemand die watnenfall cyclassics mit?

habe meine switch mal dafür hergerichtet...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dragger (13. August 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> moin
> fährt hier eigentlich jemand die watnenfall cyclassics mit?
> 
> habe meine switch mal dafür hergerichtet...
> ...




Wann und wo issn des??? Und vor allem was? Aber generell besteht meinerseits interesse.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (13. August 2009)

dat is nen radrennen in hamburg mit ca 20000 leuten v.a. rennradlern!is dieses we am sonntag
aso heißen auch eigentlich vattenfall cyclassics ehemals hew cyclassics
muß man sich anmelden und es gibt 3 strecken zur auswahl 55-155km


----------



## dragger (13. August 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> dat is nen radrennen in hamburg mit ca 20000 leuten v.a. rennradlern!is dieses we am sonntag
> aso heißen auch eigentlich vattenfall cyclassics ehemals hew cyclassics
> muß man sich anmelden und es gibt 3 strecken zur auswahl 55-155km




Nen Straßenrennen, nehm ich an (wegen der Kojak´s). Bin ja nun nich so der rennfahrer, aber klingt echt interessant...
Wo meldet man sich da an, wann geht´s los, was gibt´s für regeln?
...Und wie kommt man hin???


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. August 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Wann und wo issn des??? Und vor allem was



hätte nicht gedacht, daß man das Rennen (UCI Profi-Worldcup- und Jedermann-Rennen) als Radfahrer im Norden nicht kennt.
Die Startnummern für die Jedermänner sind in der Regel im Frühjahr alle schon vergeben...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. August 2009)

aber zuschauen geht immer.Spielt sich in HH eigentlich alles auf der MÃ¶nckebergstraÃe
(Einkaufsmeile) ab
Sonntag                     
16. August 2009                         	

                07.50 â 08.40 	       Start Jedermannrennen 55km: Alsterglacis / KennedybrÃ¼cke	                 08.00 â 09.25 	       Start Jedermannrennen 100 / 155km: Klosterwall / MÃ¶nckebergstraÃe / SteinstraÃe	                 09.00 â 18.00	       Rahmenprogramm: Rathausmarkt / Jungfernstieg	                 09.50 â 10.50 	       Einschreibung Profis: Jakobikirchhof 	                 11.25 	       Start Profirennen (UCI ProTour): SteinstraÃe, HÃ¶he Jakobikirchhof 	                 ca. 14.59 	       1. Bergwertung: Waseberg-Am Eiland	                 ca. 15.21 	       Zieldurchfahrt (Sprintwertung): MÃ¶nckebergstraÃe	                 ca. 15.54 	       2. Bergwertung: Waseberg-Am Eiland	                 ca. 16.11 	       3. Bergwertung: Waseberg-Am Eiland	                 ca. 16.50  	       Zieleinlauf Profirennen: MÃ¶nckebergstraÃe 	                 ca. 16.55  	       Siegerehrung: MÃ¶nckebergstraÃe


----------



## dragger (13. August 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> aber zuschauen geht immer.......................raße                      ca. 16.55             Siegerehrung: Mönckebergstraße




Hehe, hab grad die Homepage gefunden, sind wohl noch ca. 250 plätze frei, allerdings stellt sich da für mich jetzt noch die Frage, wie ich mich in Hamburg persönlich anmelden soll......
Muß ja arbeiten 
Aber mal schauen, vielleicht krieg ich da was gedreht


----------



## TFCMaKO (16. August 2009)

Heute Jemand spontan Interesse, ne kleine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## GustavS (16. August 2009)

Lust schon, aber keine Zeit... 

Wie wäre es alternativ mit Montag oder Dienstag, jeweils in den Abendstunden???


----------



## GustavS (17. August 2009)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH, coma1976!!! 

 Vattenfall Cyclassics:
Platz 2.975
AK 918 (Senioren I )
55km in 1:49:35 = 31,31km/h

ABER: ohne unser gemeinsames Training wärst DU doch nie soooo gut geworden!!!


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2009)

danke
senioren 1 bin ich schon ab 30 gewesen:-(
hat schon laune gemacht...vor allem als team zusammen gestartet und angekommen!
unser training war definitiv gut
wie siehts aus am we mit ner tour?


----------



## dragger (18. August 2009)

****NEWS****NEWS****NEWS****NEWS****NEWS****NEWS****NE

Moin Moin liebe Leut,

hier mal eine schnelle und vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressante Meldung:

Räumungsverkauf bei 2-Rad Koech in Trittau vom 20.-22.o8.2009....................Platz schaffen für die 2010er Bikes!!!!!!

Hihi, da läßt sich bestimmt noch das ein oder andere abgreifen, also einfach mal reinschauen!


Mfg Dragger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (19. August 2009)

Moin moin dragger,
wollte zwar eigentlich eine andere Runde fahren, aber das kann ich mir ja nicht entgehen lassen. Apropos: was ist mit meiner Mail an Alex, beantwortet er die noch mal? Ist Eure Sommerpause bald zu Ende? Mein schneller Hirsch sehnt sich nach seinen neuen Hufen...

Bist Du morgen in Trittau? Betrifft der Ausverkauf auch die Tria-Bikes????? Schließt Ihr etwa in Trittau???????


----------



## dragger (19. August 2009)

Muß mich erstmal korrigieren, der Ausverkauf startet erst Freitag!!!!! Sorry, mein Fehler!

Und ich werd in Ratzeburg sein, einer muß da ja schrauben......aber Alex is in Trittau!!! Kannst ihn dann ja mal selbst fragen 
Und wegen der Mail hab ich nix gehört, kam hier wohl nich an 


Mfg Dragger


----------



## GustavS (24. August 2009)

Direkt aus dem Liteville (& Friends )-Forum, Brandheiss:



checkb schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Bock auf *BROCKEN-ROCKEN 2009 *....klick hier.
> 
> *Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei!!!*
> 
> checkb




burn und ich fahren schon hin, coma1976 ist noch in der (langwierigen ) Entscheidungsfindungsphase.


----------



## litefreak (29. August 2009)

Wer hat morgen (Sonntag den 30.08.2009) Lust & Zeit an unsere Tour ab dem Riesebusch teilzunehmen?

*Start*: 18:00 vom Riesebusch
*Ende*: 22:00 (nicht 00:00 wie letztes mal   - obwohl es geil war  )


----------



## GustavS (29. August 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## GustavS (30. August 2009)

Schade dass sich niemand findet, obwohl die Wettervorhersage doch nur Gutes verheißt. Hinzu kommt, dass sich slackfreak verletzt hat...

@slackfreak
Gute Besserung

Also fahre ich nachher wohl wieder mal nur für mich allein...


----------



## TFCMaKO (30. August 2009)

Sorry, Lust wäre schon da, aber mein Bock ist leider momentan nicht startklar...


----------



## coma1976 (30. August 2009)

ach seid ihr arm dran....
habe heute den märchentrail unter die räder genommen und gestern mit burn + dawg deluxe den wurmbersch jeroggt


----------



## dragger (4. September 2009)

So, ich verweise nun einfach ma auf meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen, da ich mich im moment in einer, ich sach mal, Finanziell ungünstigen Lage befinde!!!


Mfg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (5. September 2009)

Moin Mario,

so wie dir geht es hier wohl den meisten, zumindest fuer noch ein Bike sind keine Mittel da. Auch wenn ich bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung fuer naechstes Jahr wohl was mit mehr Fw braeuchte 

Jemand morgen Lust auf radfahren? Aber macht mich bitte nicht so fertig wie der G am Dienstag


----------



## GustavS (7. September 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung fuer naechstes Jahr wohl was mit mehr Fw braeuchte



Komme gerade von der Eurobike, da gibt es das neue 301 mit bis zu 160mm Federweg... 



burn schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust auf radfahren? Aber macht mich bitte nicht so fertig



Es war aber auch ein Kampf mit ungleichen Waffen, ich mit FF-Leichtlauf auf 9Kilo und Du mit FA-DH-Reifen auf einem etwas schwereren Rad. Außerdem habe ich ja zur Zeit einen "Lauf", was meine Gesundheit (und damit das Training) betrifft. (toi toi toi )

Ich hätte übrigens diese Woche Zeit und Lust auf einen Day- und/oder N8Ride... ist jemand dabei???


----------



## burn (7. September 2009)

160mm bringt mich gerade mal 10mm nach vorne. Auch wenn ich ja zugeben muss das mich diverse Features des neuen 301 schon begeistern.
Wird bestimmt dann beim 901MK2 mit eingebracht. Dieses Jahr gibts auch nichts neues mehr, im Pitch ist genug Geld gebunden 
Ich wuerde Di, Mi und Do fuer einen Nachmittagsride zur Verfuegung stehen d.h. Start spaetestens um 17:00.


----------



## GustavS (7. September 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Ich wuerde Di, Mi und Do fuer einen Nachmittagsride zur Verfuegung stehen d.h. Start spaetestens um 17:00.



das Wetter soll mitspielen, also sind wir beide schon mal zu zweit (Di, Mi UND  Do), das metert in der Trainingsverwaltung...


----------



## burn (7. September 2009)

Fuer Mittwoch bin ich raus. Also morgen und vllt. Donnerstag.
Ich rufe dich morgen wenn ich von der Arbeit komme einfach mal an. Dann besprechen wir wo und wann wir uns treffen. Du hast die Planungsmacht falls sich noch jmd finden sollte!


----------



## coma1976 (8. September 2009)

wie siehts denn mit wochenende aus?
in der woche bin ich leider not available

@burn wieso mehr fw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. September 2009)

Wochenende hört sich gut an, Wetter soll ja mit spielen.
Außer Sonntag Abend wäre ich wohl dabei...
Da könnte ich ja mein Hardtail mal ausführen


----------



## burn (8. September 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @burn wieso mehr fw?



Weil Fw nur durch mehr Fw zu ersetzen ist 

G und ich haben fuer Donnerstag gegen 15:00 eine erneute Tour angesetzt. Heute waren wir am Elbe-HL-Kanal entlang nach RZ und von dort ueber Herrenburg zurueck nach HL. Schoene 80km Grundlage. Inklusive freilebender Nandus von ganz ganz nah


----------



## n_mann (10. September 2009)

Moin moin,

ich hab Euren Thread kurz überflogen und bin an einer Mitfahrt bei Euch interessiert.
Hab ihr feste wöchentlich Termine? Oder kündigt Ihr jede Ausfahrt hier im Thread an?

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 29 Jahre alt und bin gerade dabei meinen Wohnsitz nach Lübeck zu verlegen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. September 2009)

n_mann schrieb:


> Oder kündigt Ihr jede Ausfahrt hier im Thread an?


 
meistens ja, Treffpunkt ist oft in Bad Schwartau am Riesebusch, ist da son größerer Park. Und dann kommen schon mal schnell 80km incl. ner Nachtfahrt
zusammen. 

Was ist eigentlich mit Wochenende, keiner Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Rennkram (11. September 2009)

Schon, bin aber nicht in Form  xD


----------



## coma1976 (18. September 2009)

lust hab ich auch aber mein bike hatts zerlegt durch werkzeugeinsatz und
außerdem ist es herbst und die muskelmasse muß umgewandelt werden in winterspeck!


----------



## dragger (18. September 2009)

Lust hätt ich schon mal wieder (bißchen aus der Form, nur noch 30km/tag), aber muß das Wochenende ne Freundin nach Treppensturz pflegen.

Und nächstes WE steht noch auf der Kippe!

Aber wie wär´s denn generell nochmal mit einer Kollektiven "Sommerabschieds-Tour"?


----------



## burn (19. September 2009)

"Sommerabschieds-Tour" klingt gut, sollte man diesen Monat nochmal ins Auge fassen. Am besten Samstags oder Sonntags Nachmittag. 


<-- Waere dabei!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. September 2009)

burn schrieb:


> "Sommerabschieds-Tour"



...heißt hoffentlich nicht Jahresabschluss-Tour!
Habe mir gerade ne vernünftige Nigthride-Beleuchtung gegönnt, damit wir auch im Herbst noch schöne Dunkeltouren fahren können.
Ich habe übrigens am Sonntag ne Tour mit Oliver in Segeberg (bzw.Harburger Bergen, entscheidet sich dann) angeleiert. Wer auch Lust hat kann ja mal im Segeberger Thread reinschauen oder Olli direkt kontaktieren.

Bikers, nutzt das schöne Wetter


----------



## TFCMaKO (20. September 2009)

Soooo, seit gestern mit neuem Hinterrad endlich wieder einsatzbereit 

Diese Woche noch Klausuren, aber nächstes Wochendende wäre ich dabei, tendeziell eher Sonntag als Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (23. September 2009)

Planaenderung meinerseits, der Sommer ist noch lange nicht vorbei. Also werden die letzten Sonnentage nochmal genutzt um die nahen Berge des Harz unsicher zu machen.

Geplant ist fuer Samstag eine Tour "Irgendwatt Richtung Brocken". Groessenordnung: 60km 1500hm.
Fuer Sonntag dann entspanntes Bergabrollern im Bikepark am Wurmberg. 

Ich werde Samstagmorgen um 06:00 in HL starten, Rueckkehr Sonntag ca. 21:00. Und das beste ich haette sogar noch ein Platz im Auto frei


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. September 2009)

ich meld schon mal Interesse an, muss aber mal am Ende der Woche schauen was das Wetter unten sagt. Wolltest wieder dort in Braunlage schlafen? Sonntag den ganzen Tag nur Bikepark wäre mir aber zu teuer.
René J. (Scott Fully) wollte dieses Jahr auch noch gerne einmal in Harz. Dann wärens schon drei...

[email protected] RenéJ...wie siehts aus am WE eventuell mit Harz.
Was fürn Auto fährst du. Passen eventuell auch zwei Räder rein...


----------



## burn (23. September 2009)

Das Wetter sollte laut Windfinder klar gehen, daher auch mein spontaner Aufruf. Beide Tage gute 20°C.

Uebernachten wuerde ich wieder in Braunlage, die Tour koennte ja aber davon unabhaengig auch woanders starten.


----------



## RenéJ (24. September 2009)

HI ! Sorry,kann leider nicht........werd morgen am Kiefer operiert.
Ist zwar schade, sehr schade, aber den Termin kann ich nicht verschieben .
Wünsch euch zwei trotzdem viel Spaß........
Fürs nächste mal merkt mich aber gleich mal vor, da muss ich einfach mit!!!!!
Auto-technisch wird das auch kein Problem.......Unser Agila hat jetzt nen neuen Kupplungsträger(für 2 Bikes) bekommen und mein Ford Fiesta wird demnächst auch noch nen Träger bekommen......Uns zur Not bekomm ich auch noch was größeres organisiert!

Gruß René


----------



## coma1976 (24. September 2009)

@burn du hast ein leben....wann ziehst du um nach braunlage?

würde gerne mit aber keine zeit und mein rad  hat noch keine kette!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## burn (25. September 2009)

Das Leben meint es nicht so gut mit mir wie du denkst Felix, sorry ich bin doch wieder raus. Muss mich um mein soziales Leben kuemmern. Sonst habe ich bald keines mehr 

Ich werfe aber schonmal das naechste Wochenende in den Raum, gutes Wetter vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. September 2009)

schade, kein Harz...und das Wetter soll doch so gut werden Nächstes WE habe ich keine Zeit.

@coma...dein Rad sieht viel zu sauber aus. Besorg ne Kette u für es mal wieder aus.


----------



## coma1976 (25. September 2009)

ist geplant!


----------



## Henrik_M (25. September 2009)

Moin, freundliche Grüße aus Mölln . Wie sihets beu euch hier oben mit eurer Aktivität aus? Seid ihr gelegndlich zusammen unterwegs?

Gruß Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (25. September 2009)

Dieses WE Riesebusch wär schön


----------



## coma1976 (25. September 2009)

@burn soziale kontakte werden völlig überbewertet! und außerdem pflegt man sie beim biken doch auch!
wenn du dein harzausflug noch ein we weiter verschiebst hast du mich als beifahrer


----------



## dragger (26. September 2009)

@Henrik

Schöne Grüße nach Mölln aus Mölln 
Kennt man sich? Und ja, man is "gelegentlich" gemeinsam unterwegs, wenn es die Arbeit und die Frau zulassen, hehe.

Können uns ja mal zusammenraufen und dann gemeinsam gen Lübeck Reisen......


----------



## burn (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs,

um euch mal wieder ein wenig zu motivieren aufs Radel zu steigen sei euch gesagt bald geht der Winterpokal wieder los. Ich werde auf jedenfall wieder teilnehmen. Letztes Jahr bestand das Team ja leider nur aus G und mir. Unser erklaertes Ziel war es unter die ersten 300 zu kommen, das Ziel wurde zwar knapp verfehlt (Platz 310) aber wir haben schon da entschlossen wieder dabei zu sein 

Also her mit dem neuen Teamnamen und ab gehts


----------



## GustavS (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Mannschaftsname wird sich schon finden... 

Hauptsache es finden sich auch ein paar (eigentlich "nur" noch drei) Verwegene, die es selbst im bittersten Winter (und nach meinen Infos soll es dazu kommen) nicht verzagen und trotz aller Widrigkeiten ihre Einheiten absolvieren.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir als teambildende Maßnahme am 1. Dezember 2009 nach Hamburg fahren und den E.O.F.T. (*European Outdoor Film Tour 2009/2010*)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424796 ansehen? Ich glaube, danach sind wir alle supermotiviert, selbst ein wenig Sport zu treiben...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. Oktober 2009)

Erzählt mal genaueres über den Winterpokal. Wie oft würden wir dann fahren im Monat und wie lange im Schnitt. Kann ja leider immer nur am Wochenende bzw Freitags. Wie geht das mit den Punkten? Da könnte man ja sonst was aufschreiben... Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall, wenn meine Zeit es zulässt. Oder muss das Team dann wirklich regelmäßig fahren?
Mit dem Filmfestival ist ne Spitzen Idee, wollte ich eigentlich auch hin! Lasst da mal Karten bestellen. Wer weiss ob es an der AK dann noch Karten gibt...

(meine Night-Ride Beleuchtung liegt auf jeden Fall bereit!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (8. Oktober 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Wie oft würden wir dann fahren im Monat und wie lange im Schnitt.


Du fährst wann, wo und wie Du willst, der einzige Unterschied zu sonst ist eben nur, dass Du Deine Zeiten aufschreibst.



Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit den Punkten?


Nach jeder Einheit (Rad, Lauf, Schwimmen, Ski, Tanzen/im Ernst, da ist einer gewesen, der hat das jede Woche aufgeschrieben, Krafttraining) schreibst Du die Zeit (nicht die Entfernung/zurück gelegte Strecke) auf und bekommst dafür Punkte. 



Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Da könnte man ja sonst was aufschreiben...


Das ist leider ein Manko im System




Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall, wenn meine Zeit es zulässt. Oder muss das Team dann wirklich regelmäßig fahren?


Das erste klingt gut, das zweite wäre (für das Team) nicht schlecht. Das dritte ist ein Kann, aber kein Muss. Jeder kann auch seine eigenen Einheiten abspulen. Nur gemeinsam macht es eben (auch und vor allem im Winter) mehr Spaß.



Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Mit dem Filmfestival ist ne Spitzen Idee, wollte ich eigentlich auch hin! Lasst da mal Karten bestellen. Wer weiss ob es an der AK dann noch Karten gibt...



Wer will wieviele Karten (verbindlich) haben???


----------



## burn (8. Oktober 2009)

Hmm Filmfestival ist noch laaaaange hin. Das sind ja noch fast 2Monate. Interessieren wuerde es mich allerdings schon sehr 

Winterpokal beginnt uebrigens am 2.November. "Luebeck Nightride" hat sich letztes Jahr als Teamname leider nicht bewaehrt, keiner wollte mit uns fahren :/


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (9. Oktober 2009)

also ich wäre wohl dabei, in der Woche wird es mir aber fast unmöglich sein zu fahren. Bleiben da also nur Fr SA SO. Unter der Woche treibe ich noch anderen Sport  da gäbe es auch noch ein paar Punkte. Glaube aber mit dem regelmäßigen Fahren ist das so eine Sache, kommt ja meißt doch irgendwas dazwischen.
Ich melde mich aber dann schon mal verbindlich für ne Festival-Kinokarte an!


----------



## burn (21. Oktober 2009)

Sooo ich habe gerade mal das Winterpokalteam gegruendet!

Falls euch der Name garnicht gefaellt, machen wir halt ein neues


----------



## dragger (22. Oktober 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Sooo ich habe gerade mal das Winterpokalteam gegruendet!
> 
> Falls euch der Name garnicht gefaellt, machen wir halt ein neues




Ich find WP-Team genial gut und einfach  . Werd mich dann wohl auch mit einreihen.

Man könnt das auch noch anders abkürzen, z.B. WintPok, hehe


----------



## dragger (22. Oktober 2009)

Komm ich da denn noch irgendwie rein???? Und wenn ja, wie????
Und zählen die Fahrten zur arbeit auch? Dann könnt ich jede woche immerhin sichere 180km beisteuern 


Will auch!!!


----------



## coma1976 (25. Oktober 2009)

moin die herren
habe mir endlich eine kette montiert und bin einsatzbereit!mit kinnern hat man immer wat um die ohren-meine ganzen hobbys müssen leiden
wie siehts aus nächstes we?
pokal- ich bin dabei


----------



## coma1976 (25. Oktober 2009)

und wieso kann ich beim hl nightrideteam nicht beitreten?
geschlossene gesellschaft?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Oktober 2009)

bin dann beim Pokal natürlich auch dabei...


----------



## burn (25. Oktober 2009)

Das erste Team ist mit 5Personen voll besetzt :/

    * burn
    * dragger
    * imgrs
    * Rennkram
    * andreasvomboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Oktober 2009)

klasse, gerade gelesen...nur 5 Mann pro Team. Ist ja schon voll.
Hauptsache ihr plant eure Fahrten nicht auch nur über Handy. Macht das mal auch hier im Forum, wie immer, klar. Wir wollen ja alle Fahren


----------



## burn (25. Oktober 2009)

Einfach eine zweites Team aufmachen... dann haben wir schonmal einen Gegner


----------



## GustavS (25. Oktober 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Einfach eine zweites Team aufmachen... dann haben wir schonmal einen Gegner



He burn, lass die Jungs lieber kein Team aufmachen, wir suchen doch Gegner und keine Opfer


----------



## coma1976 (26. Oktober 2009)

so so ganz schön überheblich für sein alter der göstar....

wie siehts aus mit we fahren ???zum zweiten mal


----------



## GustavS (26. Oktober 2009)

das Wetter soll am WE ganz "nett" werden, da lasst uns doch ruhig mal eine Tour ins Auge fassen... Nach der Zeitumstellung brauchen wir auf die Chance zum N8ride nicht lange warten.

Also Sonntag um 16:00 am Parkplatz Riesebusch!! 

PS: Auch Leute ohne fettes Licht sind willkommen.


----------



## Rennkram (26. Oktober 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Oktober 2009)

bin auch dabei...mit fettem Licht


----------



## coma1976 (27. Oktober 2009)

wow geht doch
jop i a


----------



## RenéJ (28. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin!!!! also wenn ihr Sonntag wirklich fahrt bin ich auch wieder dabei......allerdings vielleicht nicht die volle Tour.
dann muss ich mir wohl auch nochma schnell ne helle Funzel organisieren......
hat mich letztes mal schon bisl geschockt, mit was ihr da aufgefahren seit......und ich mittendrin mit meinen Teelichtern

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (28. Oktober 2009)

RenéJ schrieb:


> ... hat mich letztes mal schon bisl geschockt, mit was ihr da aufgefahren seit...



Für alle Interessierten: es reichen beim ersten Mal auch (leistungsstarke) Teelichter 

Wer erstmal Blut geleckt hat, kauft sich dann später "richtiges" Licht. Wobei es beim letzten Mal noch sehr human war, fahr mal zum BrockenRocken (o. ä.), da haben die RICHTIGES Licht.


----------



## Rennkram (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss Montag früh raus, bin auch nicht die volle Tour dabei.


----------



## GustavS (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, ABER: 

Sonntag, 01.11.2009 
Morgens                                                                                           bedeckt  3 / 5°C  gefühlt wie 0 / 2°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< 0.1 mm  30 % Risiko                                                                                           
Mittags                                                                                           wolkig                                                                                               7 / 7°C   gefühlt wie 4 / 4°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< 0.1 mm  25 % Risiko                                                                                           
Abends                                                                                                                                                                                    leichter Regen   7 / 8°C  gefühlt wie 4 / 5°C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 mm    80 % Risiko
Nachts                                                                                                                                                                                                               mäßiger Regen   8 / 8°C  gefühlt wie 5 / 5°C                                                                                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.6 mm    80 % Risiko

Was haltet Ihr von Samstag? Gleiche Zeit, gleiche Stelle??? 

Denn nachts im nassen Riesebusch...

Und dann haben auch die (Montag-) Frühaufsteher keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## coma1976 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich kann nicht am sa
aber so schlecht isses am so doch auch nicht....is halt herbst
oder seid ihr alle warmduscher?


----------



## coma1976 (31. Oktober 2009)

man man es fließen hier ja echt viele infos.....
seid ihr jetzt heute gefahren oder steht sonntag noch?


----------



## dragger (31. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit und würd auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren, aber jetzt läßt mich mein Material im Stich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (31. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn Du morgen 15:00 bei mir bist, dann sollte ich eine Lenker-/Vorbau-Kombi aufgetrieben bekommen. Vielleicht nicht gerade so nobel aus Carbon, wie Du es gewohnt bist, aber immerhin funktionsfähig...


----------



## coma1976 (31. Oktober 2009)

@dragger sehr ärgerlich:_(

@gustav d.h. morgen fährst du ?


----------



## GustavS (31. Oktober 2009)

Mach ich, und den Regenschirm habe ich auch schon eingepackt...


----------



## coma1976 (31. Oktober 2009)

gut warum nicht gleich so....


----------



## GustavS (31. Oktober 2009)

burn lässt ausrichten:
"Ich weiss nicht ob ich rechtzeitig wieder in HL bin. Wenn dann bin ich spontan  dabei, ich schreibe dir dann aber nochmal eine SMS, nicht das ihr ohne mich  losduest "


----------



## coma1976 (31. Oktober 2009)

treffpunkt holstentor?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (31. Oktober 2009)

wann u wo gehts dann nun los? ich bin dabei. Wir könnten auch ne Runde um den Ratzeburger See drehen. Da kommen von HL aus auch ein paar Kilometer zusammen...


----------



## RenéJ (31. Oktober 2009)

nabend! jo ne klare ansage für morgen was treffpunkt und Zeit betrifft wär gut....

Gruß


----------



## GustavS (31. Oktober 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ... wann u wo gehts dann nun los? ...





RenéJ schrieb:


> ... jo ne klare ansage für morgen was treffpunkt und Zeit betrifft wär gut....



@Dawg Deluxe
@ReneJ
Männers, wie sagte schon mein alter Trainer: "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!" 

Deswegen noch einmal zur Erinnerung Teile des Posts 732:  





GustavS schrieb:


> Also Sonntag um 16:00 am Parkplatz Riesebusch!!



@coma1976
Natürlich können wir uns VORHER am Holstentor treffen. Wie wäre es mit 15:30?


----------



## RenéJ (1. November 2009)

Och das mit dem lesen klappt eigentlich recht gut, .........wollt das nur nochmal genau wissen...........soll nämlich schon vorgekommen sein dass ich am Riesebusch stand und kein anderer kam.........da wurd sich 2min vor Treffen entschlossen, dass man aus Zuckker is!
Gruß und bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (1. November 2009)

das meinte ich doch also 15.30 bin ich da


----------



## Rennkram (1. November 2009)

Ich muss absagen, fühl mich nicht besonders heute.
Wünsche allen viel Spaß.

Ab Morgen geht der Winterpokal los. 
Wenn ihr also nach 24:00 noch unterwegs seid..


----------



## GustavS (1. November 2009)

He das zählt nicht. Ich fühl mich auch nicht sooo gut (für coma1976 reicht es trotzdem noch ), aber ich habe gerade Mittelchen von meiner Frau bekommen, damit ich endlich losfahren kann.  Und wir fahren doch voraussichtlich höchstens zwei Stunden, dann biegen die ersten (und wohl auch ich) ab nach Hause ... (da wird meine Frau aber staunen )


----------



## Rennkram (1. November 2009)

ja ja, ich komm ja schon mit..


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. November 2009)

war ne geile Runde heute, da wurde der Thread seinem Namen doch mal gerecht. Und pünktlich zur Heimatmelodie wieder zurück                    Hier der Link zu dem Hong Kong Lampen-Nachbau...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
und Details nachzulesen im Thread: neues bei DS gefunden (weis jetzt gerade nicht,wie man einen Thread verlinkt)

Ein Paypal-Konto wäre aber schon nicht schlecht, damit das mit der Bezahlung besser klappt.

Gruss René


----------



## Rennkram (1. November 2009)

ja, hat spaß gemacht 

danke für den Link.


----------



## coma1976 (1. November 2009)

jop war nett und die warme dusche zuhause....


----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2009)

@dawg wie lange hast du auf die lampe gewartet?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. November 2009)

wenns ohne Probleme geht braucht es zwei Wochen, wenn nicht genug vorrätig oder der Zoll bei seinen Stichproben eine erwischt soll es auch schon mal bis zu fünf Wochen gedauert haben, incl. selber beim Zoll abholen.

Ich meinte übrigens dieses Rocky bzw den Rahmen...Slayer SXC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2009)

@dawg thx für die infos
   das slayer ist ganz nett is quasi der nachfolger von meinem switch nur ein wenig tourenfreundlichere geometrie


----------



## dragger (2. November 2009)

Erst mal Sorry für mein "unentschuldigtes Fehlen" am WE, aber auf´m wech zum Bhf in Mölln hat mein Lenker die "Biege" gemacht, muß also erstmal meine Tageskilometer mit dem Ghost Miss (ganz kleines ding) meiner Frau abreißen (autschn) 

Neuer Lenker is bestellt, sollte die anfang nächste woche da und dann bin ich regelmäßiger am Start!!!! Ick Schwöör!


----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2009)

naja mit nem halben lenker fährt sich ja auch nicht so gut


----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2009)

aso bevor ich es vergesse Winterpokalteam habe ich erstellt
Name Lübeck Allriders


----------



## RenéJ (3. November 2009)

Moin moin! jo das war Sonntag echt spaßig.......bis auf dass ich irgendwie nicht in Tritt gekommen bin.gern wieder und dann hoffentlich hab ich endlich auch meine neue Beleuchtung!!!!

Gruß


----------



## dragger (5. November 2009)

Man Oh Man, hoffentlich is der Neue Lenker bald, langsam wir das "Ersatzbike" echt zur Quälerei..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (5. November 2009)

@dragger ist doch nen schönes bike-und steht dir bestimmt ausgezeichnet

@all trotz wetterprognose hat jemand lust auf schlammschlacht am wochenende???


----------



## GustavS (5. November 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @all trotz wetterprognose hat jemand lust auf schlammschlacht am wochenende???



Ich hätte auch Lust auf eine Tour. Lass uns mal kurz-/mittelfristig planen, vielleicht findet sich ein Wetter-Fenster, in dem der Regen mal nachlässt.

@coma1976
da könntest Du auch noch mal für das zweite Lübecker Winterpokal-Team werben. Es wollten doch soooo viele in Team EINS (aktuell Platz 8 )


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. November 2009)

ich hatte ja auch Interesse für den WP angemeldet, aber gleich gesagt, daß das bei mir, wenn ich denn Zeit habe, nur am Wochenende was wird. Lohnt dann wohl nicht. 
Mit 80km Ritten in der Woche (GustavS) kann ich nicht aufwarten...
Aber dieses WE wäre ich bestimmt wieder mit dabei

@all hat jetzt noch jemand ne HongKong Lampe bestellt?


----------



## Rennkram (5. November 2009)

Nö, muss noch ca 15$ erpokern, dann hab ich sie zusammen


----------



## GustavS (5. November 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ich hatte ja auch Interesse für den WP angemeldet, aber gleich gesagt, daß das bei mir, wenn ich denn Zeit habe, nur am Wochenende was wird. Lohnt dann wohl nicht.



das lohnt immer, auch wenn es nur die Wochenendeinheit ist, die Du beiträgst

Meld Dich einfach bei coma1976 an, zu zweit läuft das besser, als allein 



Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Mit 80km Ritten in der Woche (GustavS) kann ich nicht aufwarten...



wenn ich morgen nicht schon einen langen Termin hätte, wäre ich gleich mal eine große Runde gefahren, da wären dann locker mehr als 80km drin...


----------



## coma1976 (6. November 2009)

das hört sich gut an mit ner tour

hongkong lampe habe ich geordert mal gucken wannse kommt

@dawg ist doch egal meld dich einfach


----------



## RenéJ (6. November 2009)

Nabend!!! also heut is endlich meine Beleuchtung eingetroffen *freu*....
und somit hätt ich natürlich auch lust zu fahren. hätte wenn aber nur morgen ( samstag ) zeit. 

Gruß


----------



## Rennkram (6. November 2009)

Nach einer schönen Tour




Muss ich nun mein Rad fast komplett auseinander nehmen.








Bremsen gehen nicht mehr, Alles schleift..
Gabel geht nicht mehr, muss ich auseinandernehmen..
Ich hoffe es ist nur das Schaltauge verbogen, sonst brauche ich ein neues Schaltwerk..


----------



## coma1976 (6. November 2009)

@rennkram warum tust du so fahren???

@all bin raus dieses we leider-aber nächstes dann...


----------



## Rennkram (6. November 2009)

Bin die ganze Zeit durch Matsch gefahren. 
Dann kam Lehm und in 3 sek war alles versaut..

Dann das gröbste mit dem Stock weggekratzt und ich wollte losfahren.
Da hat sich plötzlich die Kette verhakt und das Schaltwerk verrissen.
Dann nach Hause gerollt, das hat dann die Gabel gekillt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (7. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Nach einer schönen Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
schönes Bike!!! Ich mag diese Old Scool Klassiker!! Ich glaube nicht, dass es so schlimm ist
Geh da bloß nicht mit einem Dampfstrahler bei. 
Gruß


----------



## Rennkram (7. November 2009)

Danke 

So, komme grad aus dem Keller.
Alles zerlegt, geputzt und wieder zusammengesetzt.
Gabel geht wieder.
Neue Kette.
Schaltauge verbogen -> wieder gerade.
Ein Bremsarm vorne ist kaputt.
Eine Feder innen ist gebrochen und hat sich ins Material eingearbeitet. Warum auch immer..
Schaltwerk rattert, Die Kette springt über die untere Schaltrolle, obwohl das Auge gerade und alles sauber ist. 
Muss ich nochmal schauen..

So ein Dreck aber auch


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2009)

RenéJ schrieb:


> ...und somit hätt ich natürlich auch lust zu fahren. hätte wenn aber nur morgen ( samstag ) zeit.



@ReneJ
Bei der aktuellen Wettersituation (anders gesagt: hier schifft´s ) wird wohl kein N8Ride stattfinden. Also ich gehe deswegen jetzt ins Studio und fahre dort meine Runden... (ich sag nur: Winterpokal nur noch Platz 20 )


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Bin die ganze Zeit durch Matsch gefahren. Dann kam Lehm ...



@Rennkram
Na das sieht doch mal nach Radfahren aus (auch wenn die Folgeschäden nicht so amüsant sind. Diese feinen Spielplätze musst Du mir beim nächsten Mal zeigen. 

Ich hoffe, Du hast ein startbereites Ersatzrad, damit Du Dein tägliches (20-Punkte-)Soll im Pokal erfüllen kannst.  Denn burn ist auch nicht zu erreichen, denn der strampelt sicher ebenfalls seine täglichen vier-fünf Stunden auf dem Ergometer...


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2009)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hi




OLIVER???? Bist Du´s wirklich????? 
Na Du machst Dich ja vielleicht rar (ähnlich wie madbull und Jozi ).
Bist Du demnächst mal wieder bei einer Tour im Riesebusch dabei??


----------



## Rennkram (7. November 2009)

53°55'19.55" N  10°51'11.51" E 
Ja, muss ich halt wieder mit dem Fully fahren.


----------



## dragger (14. November 2009)

!!!Neuer Lenker da!!!

Endlich wieder "schmerzfrei" biken!!!

Heute schon fleißig war, von 13.00-Dunkel....


----------



## Rennkram (14. November 2009)

Verdammt! Jetzt muss ich nachziehen  
Sehr schön.

Hab heute mein erstes Laufrad selbst eingespeicht.
Mavic x517 + Reset Racing Nabe + DT Revos + Alunippel. Leicht


----------



## GustavS (14. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Verdammt! Jetzt muss ich nachziehen.



Verdammt, ich auch  

(ergo: Team-Platz 14 )



Rennkram schrieb:


> Hab heute mein erstes Laufrad selbst eingespeicht. Leicht



Da werde ich vielleicht (falls sich Deine Arbeit bewährt) mal auf Dich zukommen. Meine Felgen am Stadtrad sind bleischwer und sollen demnächst in den Felgenhimmel rollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (15. November 2009)

Das Einspeichen ist Kinderleicht. Das Zentrieren danach ist die Hölle 

Habe jetzt einen Satz mit ca. 1620gramm eingespeicht. 
800g Felgen, 283g Speichen, 20g Nippel und 140g vorderradnabe und 380g Hinterradnabe.

An dem Satz saß ich gestern so 4 Stunden und das Hinterrad ist noch nicht zentriert.
Die Räder muss ich noch Einfahren dass sich die Speichen setzen und dann nochmal zentrieren.

Ob das Resultat jetzt wirklich gut wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Ich habe kein professionelles Werkzeug. Kein Zentrierständer und kein Speichentensiometer. Also alles nach Gefühl. 

Wenn die Räder gut halten, speich ich dir gerne deine Räder neu auf.
Für den nächsten Satz benötige ich mit Sicherheit keine 4 Stunden.


----------



## dragger (15. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Die Räder muss ich noch Einfahren dass sich die Speichen setzen und dann nochmal zentrieren.........
> 
> .......Ich habe kein professionelles Werkzeug. Kein Zentrierständer und kein Speichentensiometer. Also alles nach Gefühl.



Also "einfahren" brauchst du sie nicht, das ist eher von nachteil als von Vorteil, abdrücken reicht voll und ganz....

Und zum Speichentensiometer: Wenn du Dir nich grad nen SLR aufgespeicht hast, is das totaler Unfug,macht echt nur bei Messerspeichen Sinn.


Aber um nen halbwegs vernünftigen Rundlauf hinzubekommen empfehle ich die "Kabelbinder-Technik"; Rad einbauen, Links und rechts auf gleicher Höhe nen Kabelbinder am Rahmen anbringen, im rechten winkel zur felge aurichten und beide auf die gleiche Länge kürzen! Is nicht 100%ig, aber besser geht´s mit nem schlechten Zentrierständer auch nicht, hehe.

Also "Profi-Werkzeug" brauch man nicht zwingend, nur nen guter Nippelspanner sollte da sein


----------



## Rennkram (15. November 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Aber um nen halbwegs vernünftigen Rundlauf hinzubekommen empfehle ich die "Kabelbinder-Technik"




Genau so mach ich das 


Abgedrückt hab ich..
Ich ziehe die Speichen ein wenig fest, wenn ich einmal rum bin, drück ich ab. Dann ziehe ich die Speichen fester und drücke erneut.
Dann fest auf Spannung dass alle Speichen gleich klingen. Dann nochmal Abdrücken und dann werden die Schläge rauszentriert.
Abschließend nochmal Abdrücken und fertig.

Wenn sich dann nach der ersten Fahrt nix mehr rührt, ist das natürlich super.


----------



## RenéJ (15. November 2009)

Mahlzeit!
hat heut noch jemand lust bzw. vor ne runde zu drehen? 

Gruß


----------



## GustavS (15. November 2009)

Ich hatte (und habe) Lust auf Radeln. War heute an der Ostsee unterwegs und dachte auch, vielleicht heute Abend N8Ride?!!! Aber es zog sich schon am Nachmittag über HL zu und als ich eben nach Hause kam, fing es an zu nieseln. Soll heißen: Bin heute nicht mehr dabei... (es sei denn, wir machen gemeinsam Rollentraining )


----------



## TFCMaKO (15. November 2009)

Jetzt erst gesehen, dabei war ich auch vorhin unterwegs (u.a. Brodtener Ufer)

Und jetzt regnets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (16. November 2009)

GustavS du bist ein Tier  

Laufräder halten, Nachzentrieren war nicht nötig.


----------



## GustavS (17. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> GustavS du bist ein Tier



Danke, Rennkram, ich gehe mal einfach davon aus, das bezieht sich auf den WP?!!  
Das hat sich gestern einfach so ergeben... und mal sehen, ob ich es heute toppen kann.   So wie gestern einmal bis Lauenburg und zurück, immer am Kanal entlang. Heute aber ohne vorherigen Umweg über RZ. Dafür evtl. von Lauenburg auf dem Elberadweg rüber nach Boizenburg. Gestern waren das 171km und mir ging es danach noch richtig gut. Es ist mir allerdings vollkommen unklar, wie man als Langstreckentriathlet über 180km einen 40er Schnitt fahren kann und danach noch einen Marathon unter 4Stunden läuft (das anfängliche Schwimmen mal ganz außer Acht gelassen). 

Und heute (wenn ich denn schon endlich mal Zeit habe, das Wetter mitspielt und ich mal nicht krank bin) nehme ich auch ein Rücklicht mit , das erweitert die Möglichkeiten enorm. Falls jemand mitkommen will, in vier Minuten geht es los... 

Apropos Licht: sind die HongKong-Lampen schon da???


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. November 2009)

GustavS schrieb:


> Gestern waren das 171km und mir ging es danach noch richtig gut




du willst Ihn, oder? du willst den Pokal


----------



## GustavS (17. November 2009)

eigentlich mach ich das ja nur für´s Team, aber hmmm, brummel, brummel...


PS: RennSchnecke ist aber nicht zu schlagen, frag burn, der kennt sie (und ihren Trainingsumfang) auch. Wenn die irgendwann Ernst macht, na dann Gute Nacht...

Aber ich will irgendwann hier mitfahren: 
http://www.styrkeproven.no/
und vorher noch hier:
http://www.vaetternrundan.se/Default.aspx?module=4&content=1&lang=SV&fwsite=1

Dagegen ist das hier nur Aufwärmtraining 

Edith hat mir gerade gesagt: Der Trainingstag ist noch nicht zu Ende ...


----------



## Rennkram (17. November 2009)

GustavS schrieb:


> für´s Team



Ab Donnerstag hab ich 4 Tage frei, da werde ich mal einen Schlag reinhauen..


----------



## burn (17. November 2009)

hmm freitag habe ich evtl. auch frei.  haette aber hoechstens vormittags zeit fuer eine runde.


----------



## dragger (18. November 2009)

Ich muß da doch mal ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen!!! Die Platzierung des Teams "Lübeck Nightride" kann sich durchaus sehen lassen (aktuell Platz 7!!!!)
Das kann Dieter Bohlen auch nich besser 

Meine allergrößte hochachtung an GustavS, der ja offensichtlich am Sattel festgewachsen ist

Du reißt ja kilometer, da würd ich mir sogar mit´m Auto noch überlegen, ob das nich zu weit is! 


Mgf Dragger


----------



## GustavS (18. November 2009)

Ich gebe zu, heute war es nach 12:00 ganz schön zäh. Und ab 15:00 war es hässlich... Da heulte nicht nur der Himmel 

Nun habe ich alle Freitag-Termine auf morgen gelegt und stehe in zwei Tagen mit Rennkram und burn auf der Matte, um unser Team noch weiter nach vorn zu bringen... 

Meine Hochachtung für Euch, dass Ihr auch heute den inneren Schweinehund besiegt habt und auf´s Rad gestiegen seid. 

PS: Wer sich uns am Freitag (gern ab 8:00 und gern auch bis Lauenburg/Boizenburg und zurück ) anschließen will, sei herzlich willkommen. Glaubt mir, mehr als vier Stunden radeln kann ab einem gewissen Punkt die Meditation ersetzen


----------



## Rennkram (18. November 2009)

Die Wetterprognose für die kommenden Tage sieht gar nicht so übel aus.
Heute war schlimm. Hin mit Gegensturm, zurück hat mich ein Kollege mitgenommen 
Das hat geschüttet wie aus Eimern, dazu Windböen..


----------



## GustavS (18. November 2009)

Wem sagst Du das 
Ich war vormittags sogar auf einem Tandem unterwegs, bei dem die Hinterfrau schön aufrecht im Wind saß und (mangels Kraft) kaum zum Vortrieb beitragen konnte. (nein, es war nicht meine Frau und nein, sie/meine Frau weiß davon ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (18. November 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5791194/Simpsons_Burns_und_Smithers_beim_Tandem_fahren


----------



## burn (18. November 2009)

gern ab 08:00, ich muesste allerdings gegen 12:00 wieder in HL sein. ihr koennt dann ja gerne laenger machen, ich wuerde mich dann zwischendurch verabschieden...


----------



## Rennkram (19. November 2009)

Also morgen um 8:00 am Riesebusch?


----------



## coma1976 (19. November 2009)

ihr seid ja alle durchgeknallt hier....v.a. g.s.

also wenn ihr morgen um halb sieben los fahrt am kanal bin ich bis mölln dabei!

@gustav hongkong lampe ist auf dem weg...

@all wie siehts aus am samstag mit lichterspiel im wald?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. November 2009)

mach ich was verkehrt, bin ich hier der einzige der um 6 zur Arbeit fährt? Warum habt ihr denn alle Zeit um euch morgens schon auf dem Rad zu vergnügen
Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit fürn Nightride. Sonntag ginge dann wieder...


----------



## coma1976 (19. November 2009)

anscheinend ja! fahr doch mit dem rad zur arbeit-und jetzt meld dich mal bei meinem team an alleine ist doof


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. November 2009)

Anmeldefrist ist bereits abgelaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich es schon lange, habe aber kein Link zum beitreten auf der WP-Seite gefunden und dann vergessen dich zu fragen. verdammt.  Liegst aber gut im Rennen...


----------



## GustavS (19. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Also morgen um 8:00 am Riesebusch?



Ich wäre ja eher für eine lange und ruhige Runde (z. B. am Kanal Ri. Mölln). Da kann man pulsorientiert rollern und hält dann auch mehr als drei Stunden durch (was ich nicht im Riesebusch garantieren kann, wegen des ständigen "Bergauf/Bergab"). Wenn burn um 12:00 zurück sein muss, ginge auch meine Hausrunde (HL-Mölln-RZ-HL=90km in rund vier Stunden/mit Möglichkeiten zum Abkürzen )

@burn: meld Dich mal, was Du davon hältst, denn Du kennst die Runde ja schon (diesmal könnten wir auch mal GA1 fahren und nicht (wie letztes Mal) tief fliegen )



coma1976 schrieb:


> also wenn ihr morgen um halb sieben los fahrt am kanal bin ich bis mölln dabei!



gebongt, bin auch dabei, aber nur, wenn wir Euer Tempo von den Cyclassics vorlegen. Und wenn ich auf dem Rückweg dann richtig schnell werde, schaffe ich es noch zum Start um Acht... 



Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> mach ich was verkehrt, bin ich hier der einzige der um 6 zur Arbeit fährt? Warum habt ihr denn alle Zeit um euch morgens schon auf dem Rad zu vergnügen...



Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen 
Typischer Triathlontrainingstag: morgens von 4 bis 6 drei Stunden  Lauftraining, danach bis 7 zwei Stunden schwimmen und abends noch schnell einen 20km Lauf


----------



## GustavS (19. November 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus am samstag mit lichterspiel im wald?





Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit fürn Nightride. Sonntag ginge dann wieder...



Samstag sieht es (vor allem auch wettermäßig) gut aus, Sonntag soll es schiffen (davon habe ich gestern mehr als genug gehabt ). Also ich wäre am Samstag dabei, sagen wir 16:00 am Riesebusch? Bitte knallvolle Akkus mitbringen, 16:30 wird es dunkel .

Und Sonntag können wir im Hinterkopf behalten, falls die Wetterfrösche falsch liegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (19. November 2009)

GustavS schrieb:


> @burn: meld Dich mal, was Du davon hältst, denn Du kennst die Runde ja schon (diesmal könnten wir auch mal GA1 fahren und nicht (wie letztes Mal) tief fliegen )





Ich habe dir vorhin eine sms geschrieben, ich muss morgen leider doch arbeiten :/ --> ich bin raus


----------



## Rennkram (20. November 2009)

tja gustav, nun sind wir nur zu zweit 

*gähn*


----------



## Rennkram (20. November 2009)

8:00 schaffe ich nicht, 8:15 hoffe ich


----------



## GustavS (20. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> 8:00 schaffe ich nicht, 8:15 hoffe ich



Jetzt stehe ich hier seit 10 Minuten auf dem Parkplatz rum und keiner ist da 

Nein im Ernst, heute soll es super Sonne haben, da fahre ich nicht in den Wald!! Also ich starte in fünf Minuten nach Lauenburg, von dort Elberadweg Ri. Süden (Boizenburg). Nach fünf Stunden (oder so) drehe ich um .

@Rennkram
Du hast eine PN (und gleich bekommst Du dazu noch eine zweite )


----------



## coma1976 (20. November 2009)

@gustav samstag dann 15.30 holstentor?


----------



## GustavS (21. November 2009)

Bin schon dabei, meine Akkus (Lampen mit Strom und Beine mit Spekulatius ) aufzuladen. Bis dann um 15:30 am H-Tor.

Wer ist eigentlich noch dabei???   Bisher gab es ja eher Absagen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. November 2009)

ich bin leider nicht dabei ...viel Spaß


----------



## RenéJ (21. November 2009)

Mahlzeit! ich bin heut auch nicht dabei. 

Gruß


----------



## dragger (21. November 2009)

Det war ja wohl mal ein goiles wetter heut. Da hab ich doch gleich mal die gunst der Stunde genutzt und hab mein Frauchen zu einer kleinen Tour zu den Schwiegerleuten (Boizenburg/Vier) "gezwungen" 

Na hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch ein bischen (bis zum Sommer vllt) so.


----------



## GustavS (21. November 2009)

Na das war ja heute mal wieder eine klasse Tour. Erst mal war die Beteiligung gigantisch, coma1976 und ich konnten uns vor Mitfahrern kaum retten. (Ironiemodus wieder aus )

Der Wald wurde schnell dunkel, es war ordentlich Laub auf den Wegen und die Pferdewege waren tief und matschig. Eigentlich perfekt... 

Aber dann kamen wir irgendwann ans Dummersdorfer Ufer und da begann der Salat. Zuerst hatte ich einen Platten (hässlicher Dorn, bestimmt eingezogen, als wir echt FREERIDEmäßig durchs Unterholz getigert sind), dann war der Schlauch zwar geflickt, beim Aufpumpen ist aber das Ventil abgerissen (blöde 95g-Contis). Ich hatte auch keinen Ersatzschlauch mit, weil ich dachte, ich fahre noch tubeless . Dazu wussten wir anfangs nicht wirklich, wo der kürzeste Weg zurück in die Zivilisation war. Aber nach knapp 10km Joggen meinerseits hatte uns die Menschheit wieder. 

Alles in allem war es aber ein schöner Abend, der noch länger hätte dauern können, wenn ich nicht so ein mieser Läufer wäre  (wir hätten ja noch über Travemünde und Niendorf joggen/radeln können = alles zum Wohle des Winterpokal-Teams ).

@coma1976
Mein Dank schlich Dir Deinen ganzen Heimweg nach, Du hast einen gut bei mir...


----------



## RenéJ (22. November 2009)

@Gustav: na dann habt ihr doch ordentlich Fun gehabt..........aber hör mir auf mit Platten!!! ich hab letzte Woche drei mal flicken müssen, hab schon gedacht dass irgendwo jm. auf mich wartet, damit er mir was vor die reifen schmeißen kann......war zum Mäusemelken!

Gruß


----------



## GustavS (22. November 2009)

Ich sag nur: TUBELESS


----------



## coma1976 (22. November 2009)

so jetzt kann ich wieder tippen! nachdem ich 10 km mit gösters leichtwill geschoben habe hatte ich dezente krämpfe

war echt super gestern-aber nächstes mal ersatzschlauch!

@göster alles gut mit einen gut-ich finde das gehört sich so

@all nächstes wochenende wieder evtl mehr leute???


----------



## dragger (22. November 2009)

Ich muß mal schauen, ob ich mal die Zeit finde, nach Lübeck zu eiern!!
Hab im Moment sehr viel zu tun. Muß den Online-Shop auf´n Weg bringen und nebenbei noch Umziehen, aber ich hoffe, ich krieg das hin.

Und immer alleine fahren is ja irgendwie auch dooof

Hier noch ein klein wenig Herbst-Flair....


----------



## RenéJ (23. November 2009)

also nächstes we könnte bei mir klappen.......werd mir heut meine Akkupacks zusammenbasteln, dann steht den Lichtspielen im Wald nix mehr entgegen.

Gruß


----------



## Rennkram (26. November 2009)

Nach kleiner Verletzungspause kann ich nun wieder meine Einheiten beisteuern.
DX Lampe ist geordert beim deutschen EbayverkÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r 100â¬.
Bevor ich 6 Wochen warten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. November 2009)

...dann hoffe mal, daß es nicht noch ne Lampe aus der ersten Serie ist, welche schlecht gefräst waren u keine Wärmeleitpaste innen hatten usw.
Von DX direkt kommen nur noch neue...


----------



## Rennkram (26. November 2009)

oh mann, das hoffe ich auch...
Wie erkenne ich das schlecht gefräste gehäuse?
Ich denke mal, Wärmeleitpaste kann man nachrüsten.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. November 2009)

bei der ersten Serie steht auf der Packung noch oben links in der Ecke "Magicshine". Wenn den Lampenring vorne abdrehst und noch Frässpäne ( Kurzschlüsse!)zu sehen sind und keine WL-Paste am Gewinde oder den Ecken u vor allen unter der LED Platine (Schrauben lösen und unter schauen) ist, wäre es auch die erste Serie...waren wohl auch falsche Wiederstände drinnen.  Aber wollen ja nicht den  an die Wand malen...


----------



## Rennkram (26. November 2009)

Ja, da werde ich nachsehen. Danke für die info.


----------



## GustavS (26. November 2009)

Ich hoffe, meine lieben Teammitglieder, Ihr führt Euer Gespräch, während Ihr Rollentraining macht??? 

Ich habe mir jedenfalls gerade zwei Stunden lang "Kino" angesehen, nachdem ich schon keine Bikefilme mehr sehen kann ...  Könnt Ihr da was Sehenswertes beisteuern? (Bitte morgen PN)


----------



## Rennkram (3. Dezember 2009)

Lampe ist da. Nicht die erste Serie. Keine Späne und genug Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## coma1976 (3. Dezember 2009)

jaja und ich warte immer noch....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Dezember 2009)

Rennkram 

Coma1976


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Rennkram  ...morgens um 10 durch Schlutup  schönes LTS! Hast du ne ganze GT Sammlung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte Spätschicht. Nächstes mal bitte brüllen 

Ja, ich sammel alte GTs. 
2x Zaskar, LTS Thermoplast, XCR1000 Team, Virage trekking.


----------



## dragger (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,
bevor ich das Teil in den Bikemarkt bzw. bei e-Bay reinstell, frag ich mal hier, ob wer Interesse hat!

FSA K-Force Flatbar 2010, 31,8mm x 600mm, 138g., keine OEM Ware, sondern OVP und NEU.
UVP: 159,-
VB: 100


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. Dezember 2009)

alle schon im Winterschlaf? 

ich werde über die Wintermonate mal ein kleines Update an meinem Bike vornehmem  konnte nicht widerstehen...
das fahre ich dann auch bis zur Rente bzw bis ich mich nicht mehr alleine auf nem Rad halten kann  





so lange aber noch nicht alle Teile zusammen sind, wird das Kona aber noch nicht zerlegt...


----------



## dragger (12. Dezember 2009)

@Dawg
Du brauchst nich zufällig nen schön leichten Flatbar???


----------



## coma1976 (14. Dezember 2009)

very nice-endlich mal nen vernüftiges rad
freu mich schon auf eine testfahrt....wenn du erlaubst

meine asia lampe ist auch da-endlich!also ab in die nacht

wie sieht es aus bei euch nächstes wochenende samstag?


----------



## coma1976 (19. Dezember 2009)

juhu?

keiner bock und zeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (19. Dezember 2009)

bin krank..


----------



## GustavS (19. Dezember 2009)

bin kaputt...


----------



## dragger (19. Dezember 2009)

Meine Fre***, is das Kalt.......
Hab gestern abend erstma mein Bike in Zug gepackt und bin auf diesem Wege nach hause gefahren......war einfach zu Kalt.
Schaltwerk gefroren, bremse hinten gefroren (konnt ziehen was ich wollt, da tat sich NIX). Gabel wollt auch nicht wirklich geschmeidig arbeiten.

Hab dann noch den kränkelnden Burn (auch im Zug) getroffen, der auf´m weg zu einer Weihnachtsfeier war.

Dann nah hause, Finger schon taub und erstma Heiß geduscht....
Ergo: XC sommerhandschuhe sind bei -7° einfach zu wenig


----------



## coma1976 (19. Dezember 2009)

man ihr weichlappen
dann fahre ich halt alleine...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. Dezember 2009)

kann leider auch nicht  heute auf nem Geburtstag, morgen Adventskaffee...dabei wollte ich einmal ein ruhiges WE haben


----------



## TFCMaKO (20. Dezember 2009)

Eieiei, ist das "schön" kalt draussen...

War heute nur auf einer kleinen Runde über Warnsdorf/Häven/Niendorf/Brodtener Ufer aber das tiefer schnee so anstrengend ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Noch dazu schöner Gegenwind, da kommt doch Freude auf, statt 40-45 min für die knapp 19 km waren es mal eben 1 std. 15 min...

PS.: @dragger: da mich meine Magura Louise von 2008 schon länger von der Leistung und dem Druckpunkt her stört - wie fährt sich die SLX von Shimano (besonders im kalten) - der Druckpunkt war ja schonmal erste Sahne im Vergleich zur Louise 08...


----------



## burn (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dank viel Bier, Schnaps und Gluehwein gesund von der Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag heimgekehrt. Heute dann direkt mal die Chance genutzt und eine Menge Punkte gesammelt (22).

Beweisbild:




*
Mein Fahrrad, (M)ein Segelschulschiff und ich *


----------



## coma1976 (22. Dezember 2009)

@burn na das wurde dann ja auch mal zeit
im schnnee is aber auch echt anstrengend

@all wie siehts aus mit feiertagstour oder dazwischen?


----------



## burn (22. Dezember 2009)

war auch wirklich zeit, mir hat es schon ziemlich in den beinen gejuckt... schnee ist ungefaehr so shice zu fahren wie strandsand 

der 2,5" Minion ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Tourenreifen


----------



## dragger (22. Dezember 2009)

>>>PS.: @dragger: da mich meine Magura Louise von 2008 schon länger von der Leistung und dem Druckpunkt her stört - wie fährt sich die SLX von Shimano (besonders im kalten) - der Druckpunkt war ja schonmal erste Sahne im Vergleich zur Louise 08...<<<



Also, die SLX is an sich nicht schlecht, nur das sie bei -7° keinen erkennbaren Druckpunkt mehr hat (weil gefroren bzw. fest), was sich aber nach aber nach ein/zweimal bremsen legt, dann funzt se wie immer!!! Die hintere scheibe quitscht gerne, da sie mehr schnee abbekommt und schneller auskühlt, aber wenn man die hinterradbremse gelegtlich mal benutzt (nicht wie ich, notorischer VR bremser) dann macht sie keilerlei stress!!!!
Mit der VR hatte hatte ich übrigens keinerlei Probs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (22. Dezember 2009)

Danke!

Ich kann so oder so nur vorn Scheibe fahren und da ist mir meine Louise einfach zu "wechselhaft", selbst bei Top Bedingungen.
Und da nun schon ne SLX Kurbel dran ist, wieso nicht auch wieder mit Shimano stoppen


----------



## burn (22. Dezember 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @all wie siehts aus mit feiertagstour oder dazwischen?





Dazwischen dabei! Ich brauch noch 200km fuer mein Jahresziel 
Wird wohl sehr knapp so wie ich das sehe...


----------



## GustavS (22. Dezember 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Dazwischen dabei! Ich brauch noch 200km fuer mein Jahresziel
> Wird wohl sehr knapp so wie ich das sehe...



... sind doch nicht mal sieben Stunden auf der Rolle ...


----------



## burn (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Wetter waeren 200 echte Kilometer wohl besser fuer den WP Punktestand 

Einen Schnappschuss wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Dezember 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Einen Schnappschuss wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:




Herrlich, jeden Tag eine Bereicherung meiner Busfahrt von der FH nach Hause


----------



## Rennkram (23. Dezember 2009)

ich muss jedesmal grinsen


----------



## RenéJ (23. Dezember 2009)

Den Schnappschuss kenn ich auch !!!! Setz mein Kollegen jeden Nachmittag an der Bushalte dort ab.
Zum fahren zwischen den Tagen denk ich dass ich dabei sein könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. Dezember 2009)

@ RenéJ ...heute eher Schluss gemacht? 

zwischen den Feiertagen bin ich dabei, wenn das Wetter u mein Auto wieder mit spielt...denn plötzlich meinte es nur noch auf drei Zylindern laufen zu müssen...

@ burn...schöne Federgabel! jetzt muß Coma noch nachziehen, sonst gibts am Wurmberg nur noch    Rücklichter zu sehen


----------



## RenéJ (24. Dezember 2009)

@ Dawg: Ja hab gestern früher schluss gemacht, es war ja eh nicht mehr viel los in der Firma. Viel Glück mit deinem Auto, hast nen Diesel oder Benziner??

Frohes Fest !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Dezember 2009)

@ RenéJ...Benziner, werde morgen mal nach den Kerzen schauen, welcher Zylinder denn rumspinnt

@all... schöne Weihnachtstage und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann


----------



## coma1976 (24. Dezember 2009)

det wünsch ich euch auch!

@dawg fahrradtechnik ist nicht gleich fahrtechnik außerdem hat die domain doch auch nur 160mm oder?meene all mountain auch


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Dezember 2009)

Lyrik   als jetziger Familienvater kann ich eh nicht mehr so viel Gas geben...alles nur für die Eisdiele


----------



## coma1976 (27. Dezember 2009)

@dawg erwartest du von mir mitleid?ich glaub da bin ich der falsche als zweifacher

@all mittwoch nachmittag radfahren?


----------



## burn (27. Dezember 2009)

So genug mit eurem HighLevel Gejammere 

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, aber wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (28. Dezember 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Ich bin dank viel Bier, Schnaps und Gluehwein gesund von der Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag heimgekehrt. Heute dann direkt mal die Chance genutzt und eine Menge Punkte gesammelt (22).
> 
> Beweisbild:
> 
> ...



Moin Jan, 
wie ich sehe, bist du auch auch mal mit guten Reifen unterwegs!!!!!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (28. Dezember 2009)

Muahahaha, waren das ein paar "fette" Tage.....hab noch nie soviel gefressen!!!
Da mußt ich heut auch mal wieder auf´s bike, und wetter war ja auch fein.....

Allerdings tut mir nun (nach gut 6h) alles weh, man baut auch echt schnell ab 

Ich hab dann heut auch nix mehr getan, außer mir mit meiner besseren hälfte noch schön AVATAR 3D anguggen. (kann ich nur empfehlen)

*Autsch, mein Hintern*


----------



## RenéJ (28. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit! Mittwoch könnte klappen............
ich lad schon mal die Akkus.

Gruß


----------



## Patrick_VF (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin

komme aus Preetz, bin Silvester in Ratzeburg, werde dort mit Zug hinfahren. 
Falls für Donnerstag oder Mittwoch eine Tour in oder um Lübeck stattfindet, bin ich gerne dabei. Habe sowas noch nie mit anderen gleichgesinnten gemacht. Also ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## RenéJ (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht das denn nu aus mit heut nachmittag/abend? würde so 16.00, 16.30 Parkplatz Riesebusch vorschlagen?! oder hat jm. einwände?!

Gruß


----------



## RenéJ (30. Dezember 2009)

@Coma: bist du denn wenigstens dabei? (hattest heut ja selber vorgeschlagen)
 Patrick VF, was ist mit dir??

oder muss ich allein fahren??


----------



## coma1976 (30. Dezember 2009)

sry habe den ganzen tag im bett verbracht:-(


----------



## Patrick_VF (31. Dezember 2009)

Sorry Rene, meine Freundin hat Grippe, deshalb ist Silvester in Ratzeburg abgeblasen.


----------



## RenéJ (31. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass keiner mit war. Obwohl so viel habt ihr auch nicht verpasst.Der Riesebusch war sehr be........ zu fahren, irgendwie hats der schnee nicht geschafft komplett wegzuschmelzen.......teilweise schöne Eisbahn. hab mich so einige Male fast gelegt.
Wünsch euch Allen nen Guten Rutsch. Und dann auf die nächsten Touren im Jahr 2010.


----------



## coma1976 (1. Januar 2010)

@all frohes neues!


----------



## RenéJ (1. Januar 2010)

Dito!! Frohes Neues @ all!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (1. Januar 2010)

jo, frohes neues!


----------



## dragger (1. Januar 2010)

!!!Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. Januar 2010)

wünsche auch ein frohes Neues!


----------



## dragger (2. Januar 2010)

Im Osten Nix neues:

War heut mal wieder auf kleiner tour im Osten unterwegs (Schwanheide, Gresse, Dalldorf usw.) und ich mußte feststellen, das es da genauso kalt war, wie hier . Aber dank dem "zweibelprinzip" war das kein problem, nur das ich IMMER NOCH KEINE winterhandschuhe habe...

Zudem mußte ich feststellen, das meine Getränke (welche schon im Rucksack verstaut waren) irgendwann gefroren waren.......vllt sollte ich das nächste mal den selbstgebrannten vom Schwiegervater nehmen (gefriert nich und wärmt), allerdings könnte sich der Heimweg dann etwas hinziehen!

Meine Tour verlief trotz vereinzelltem Glatteis ohne größere Zwischenfälle, mit ausnahme einer Vorfahrtsmißachtung einer jungen Dame (9j.) und ihrem Schlitten.

Es wurde aber niemand verletzt.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. Januar 2010)

hallo...bisher habe ich es noch nicht einmal geschafft im Schnee zu fahren, aber hier mal ein Zwischenstand von meinem neuen Slayer. Bis zum 1.Mai Wochenende werde ich den Rest wohl auch noch hin bekommen.
Dann ist Einweihung im Harz! (und Walpurgisnacht) 
Bei den Felgen habe ich mich für die Notubes ZTR Flow entschieden, werde mal schlauchlos versuchen. Die Federgabel bekommt noch neue Aufkleber. Weiße auf silber sah nicht wirklich gut aus. Gruss René

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/557655]
	

[/URL]


----------



## dragger (23. Januar 2010)

Das sieht doch schon mal ganz mal schnike aus.....das wird wat feines!


----------



## litefreak (27. Januar 2010)

Mein neues SchÃ¤tzchen  â¦ Hoffentlich stehen die Eiswucherungen der ersten Ausfahrt nicht mehr lange entgegen


----------



## GustavS (29. Januar 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ...hier mal ein Zwischenstand von  meinem neuen Slayer.





slackfreak schrieb:


> Mein neues Schätzchen   Hoffentlich stehen die Eiswucherungen der ersten Ausfahrt nicht mehr lange entgegen



Na dann Euch allen allzeit gute und unfallfreie Fahrt.

Ich bin heute die ersten Meter mit (m)einem Fahrrad draußen gewesen!!! Trotz "Eiswucherungen" ... Allerdings sind die Radwege noch nicht wirklich geräumt, es war teilweise eine ordentliche Eierei (bin ja auch selbst schuld, da zu faul, vernünftige Winterreifen zu montieren)




Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Bei den Felgen habe ich mich für die Notubes ZTR Flow entschieden, werde  mal schlauchlos versuchen.



Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit NoTubes, falls Du Fragen hast, helfe ich Dir gern.  Wenn man weiß, wie es geht, ist es (relativ) simpel, es gibt aber ein paar hilfreiche Tricks.


----------



## coma1976 (29. Januar 2010)

die eiswucherungen sind ja wohl super-nicht handtuchbreite bürgersteigtrails-sondern waschlappenbreit! wenn das so weiter geht traile ich ich bald auf den bahnschienen nach travemünde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (29. Januar 2010)

Musste vorhin im dichten Schneetreiben noch einmal los. Fazit: drei Stürze und vier (katzengleiche ) Abstiege (zum Glück nur Nebenstraßen und Waldwege).

Fazit 2: Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Winterreifen (mit Spikes).


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. Januar 2010)

@ slackfreack  
da hast dir ja gleich was Richtiges gegönnt, schönes Rad, mit Hammerschmidt-Kurbel bestimmt ne interessante Alternative. Was wiegt denn das neue Radl?


----------



## litefreak (30. Januar 2010)

mÃ¼sste etwa bei 13,9 oder so liegenâ¦


----------



## coma1976 (30. Januar 2010)

ach gustav bist du mit slicks unterwegs?

schöne bikes da oben...


----------



## GustavS (30. Januar 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> ach gustav bist du mit slicks unterwegs?



Bekenne mich schuldig


----------



## coma1976 (31. Januar 2010)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (11. Februar 2010)

Winterdepression...


----------



## litefreak (12. Februar 2010)

kennt oder hat jemand eine gps-aufzeichnung der touren bei uns hier um lübeck?

P.S. kommt noch jemand mit zur Eifel?


----------



## Rennkram (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ne Aufzeichnung unserer Night Ride Standarttour vom Riesebusch bis zum Stülper Huk. Travemünde usw. ist nicht mehr drauf.
Ich müsste die Datei aber erst noch schneiden. 
Ist es das, was du suchst?


----------



## litefreak (12. Februar 2010)

An Riesebusch und Travemünde kann ich mich noch erinnern, der Rest war neuland für mich   ist aber wohl genau das was ich meine  wäre super wenn du die Daten mir geben könntest


----------



## Rennkram (12. Februar 2010)

Klar, gib mir deine Mailadresse per PM.


----------



## litefreak (13. Februar 2010)

Von Rennkram hab ich schon ein Teil der Strecke bekommen - danke nochmal  - jedoch nicht ganz.
Hat jemand die ganze Runde mal aufgezeichnet?


----------



## GustavS (15. Februar 2010)

Aufrüstung leicht gemacht:
bei AS gibt es Shimano XTR Schaltwerk  RD-M971 SGS für knapp 60 Euro. Die Dinger sehen gut aus, sind leicht und funktionieren wirklich gut (ist ja auch nicht unwichtig **).

Hier der Link: 
http://www.actionsports.de/Schaltwerke/Shimano-XTR-Schaltwerk-RD-M971-SGS::9806.html 
(falls das nicht klappt, na Ihr wisst schon, in Browser eingeben...)


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. Februar 2010)

hast du ne Beteiligung an dem Laden?


----------



## jan_hl (18. Februar 2010)

Nur so als Warnung für alle die ab und an ihre Räder in der Nähe der Uni / Klinik abstellen:

Einem Kollegen wurde gestern am Gebäude 64 der Lenker geklaut. Kabel durchgeschnitten und abmontiert...


----------



## coma1976 (24. Februar 2010)

moin die damen!
wer hat lust auf bikepark wurmberg/hahnenklee oder so letztes wochenende im märz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Februar 2010)

mist...Doppelpost


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Februar 2010)

damit ?


----------



## coma1976 (27. Februar 2010)

meinetwegen 

ach übrigens der lenkerklauer ist auch am bahnhof unterwegs!!!
könnt kotzten dieser wi___ser!!
hat noch jemand bremshebel shimano hydraulisch?shimano shifter?


----------



## TFCMaKO (27. Februar 2010)

Da scheint sich ja Jemand ein Bike aufzubauen...

Hab leider nur uralte 3*7 Shimano Trigger übrig, denke mal, damit wirst Du nicht ganz so viel anfangen können?

PS.: weiss Jemand, wie die Situation im Riesebusch momentan ist?
Bin am Donnerstag in Waldhusen unterwegs gewesen und bei dem antauenden Schnee ging ja mal überhaupt nix, auch nicht auf den ganzen Feldwegen dorthin...


----------



## RenéJ (27. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit! Zur Situation im Riesebusch: Kannste komplett vergessen!
Zum Lenkerdieb: ich könnt immer abdrehen wenn ich sowas höre.....hoffentlich erwischt den jm, und schiebt ihm den Lenker quer in den.....

Gruß


----------



## madbull (27. Februar 2010)

Ja, die zwei, drei Kilometer Schieben waren vorhin schon anstrengend genug!


----------



## TFCMaKO (27. Februar 2010)

Dann muss ich wohl doch auf Rennradbereifung mit nachgerüsteten Spikes umsteigen... 

Naja, dann ist morgen halt abgesagt und man wartet weiter auf den Sommer...


----------



## coma1976 (27. Februar 2010)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## coma1976 (27. Februar 2010)

mit den teilen danke aber ich brauche nur 9fach...
aber ist auch egal habe mir mal nen neues gekauft wo lenker weg ist...
wegwerfgesellschafft bin dabei






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (27. Februar 2010)

War anzunehmen, mit 9-Fach, ja...

Genau das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich mir letztes Jahr ein Bahnhofsrad angeschafft habe, da kann man leider nix Ordentliches stehen lassen...
Und ein abgeranztes Rad wird sicher nicht bestohlen, man kann nur Pech haben, das der nächste Idiot einem die Felge etc. breittritt...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

da fällt mir grad noch ein, daß vor zwei Monaten auch schon ein schönes GT Avalanche Lenkerlos mit abgeschnittenen Leitungen gegenüber von Altstadtjeans an der Katharinenkirche stand. Dann ist der Dieb wohl schon länger unterwegs...


----------



## n_mann (28. Februar 2010)

Hier in LÃ¼beck kann man kein Fahrrad Ã¼ber 300â¬ irgendwo stehen lassen!
Mein 450â¬ Bulls Mountainbike wurde mir vor dem Audimax am hellichten Tag gestohlen.

Die Pozilei hat mir auch keine Hoffnung gemacht, wenigstens hat die Versicherung gezahlt.
Aber, warum werden solche FahrrÃ¤der Ã¼berhaupt gestohlen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass mit den Teilen eines solchen Mountainbikes irgendwo Kohle zu machen ist. Und der Rahmen ist ja unbrauchbar, weil die Rahmennummer bei der Pozilei gespeichert ist.

Ich hoffe nur dass diesen Langfingern die Finger abfaulen!!!


----------



## n_mann (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch ein Paar LX-Shifter und eine XT-Dual-Control (Shifter/Bremse) zu liegen.


----------



## coma1976 (28. Februar 2010)

thx für die angebote hat sich gerade erledigt-habe in irgendeiner kiste noch was gefunden...

aso brauch noch jemand ein fahrrad?VERKAUFE MEIN MARIN UHT mit Lenker!


----------



## burn (3. März 2010)

Das weisse Zeug da draussen ist jetzt fast rueckstandslos weg, Zeit mal wieder auf der Strasse zu rollern. War ein sehr netter Schlaglochslalom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (3. März 2010)

Da sind die falschen Reifen drauf! 

War heute schonmal wieder am Dummersdorfer Ufer unterwegs, bis auf ein paar Stellen, wo man wirklich schieben musste, ging doch schon wieder einiges vorwärts, da dort nicht mehr wirklich viel Schnee lag, oder man zumindest fahren konnte.

Der Sommer kommt, ich spüre es


----------



## GustavS (3. März 2010)

burn schrieb:


>



Wenn Du morgen mit DEM Rad auftauchst, fallen meine Mitfahrer vom Glauben ab. (Sach mo Jung, wie soll mon do denn mit foahn)


----------



## madbull (4. März 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob die im Rlesebusch die Trails (oder wenigstens die Hauptwege?) inzwischen wieder fahrbar sind?


----------



## coma1976 (6. März 2010)

wer hätte lust und zeit morgen die trails testen?


----------



## madbull (6. März 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wer hätte lust und zeit morgen die trails testen?


Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall! Treffpunkt Riesebusch-Parkplatz? Wann? Soll sich am Nachmittag zuziehen oder sogar schneien, also vielleicht lieber nicht ganz so spät?
Bier kann ich mitbringen.


----------



## coma1976 (6. März 2010)

shit ich bin raus-habe grad mein mtb gecheckt-geht gar nicht muß erstmal nen service her.aber ne straßen/waldautobahnrunde wäre drin..muß dann mein cd bad boy nehmen...
den temperaturen nach brauchen wir dann aber glühbier oder?


----------



## GustavS (6. März 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> ... ne straßen/waldautobahnrunde wäre drin  ...



also die Gegend um Ratekau kann ich nicht empfehlen  Da habe ich mir  gestern einen Platten geholt und musste (teilweise) nach Hause  schieben/laufen. (Ja ich weiß, coma, kluge Menschen lernen aus ihren  Fehlern, aber weder burn noch ich hatten Flickzeug, geschweige eine  Pumpe dabei)

Ich bin jedenfalls nicht dabei, morgen ist Feiertag


----------



## coma1976 (6. März 2010)

man man göster-dann viel spaß beim feiern!


----------



## coma1976 (7. März 2010)

wer fährt denn jetzt?v.a wann gehts los?


----------



## coma1976 (7. März 2010)

tja ich war dann mal alleine los...






[/URL][/IMG]
1.Zwischenstopwollt ich immer mal hin...




2.Zwischenstop

so und um dem Forumnamen gerecht zu werden...





[/URL][/IMG]

Brodtnerufer war krass mit den 28mm kojaks aber die einsamkeit+schneetreiben waren der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. März 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> 2.Zwischenstop



 da stand ich heute vormittag auch schon, allerdings zu Fuss


----------



## coma1976 (7. März 2010)

echt-ich auch!mit kind+kegel und sonnenschein!


----------



## burn (9. März 2010)

Team Luebeck Nightride bekommt fuer den heutigen Ausritt 32Punkte


----------



## GustavS (9. März 2010)

War doch ´ne schöne Tour, auch wenn es zum Schluss etwas kalt wurde. Vielleicht können wir das am Do oder Fr wiederholen? Gern auch mit mehr "Schattenbildnern"...


----------



## coma1976 (10. März 2010)

sach ma habt ihr nix zu tun is ja echt schlimm mit euch!fahrt mal zu zeiten wo meiner einer auch kann....


----------



## burn (10. März 2010)

musst mal zu normalen zeiten feierabend machen... wir sind erst gegen 14:30 aufgebrochen


----------



## GustavS (10. März 2010)

Und heute war ich um 16:00 bei burn und wollte ihn für eine kurze  2h-Runde abholen, da war der so kaputt (von gestern ), dass er vor Schwäche nicht die Tür aufmachen konnte... 
Selbst um 17:00 war es noch nicht besser . Bin ich eben allein nach Haus gefahren.


----------



## burn (10. März 2010)

Hmm da hast du dann aber auch zielsicher die Stunde erwischt in der ich in der Stadt war... Ab morgen soll es ja leider ab und an regnen.

Falls nicht rufe ich dich wohl mal an wenn ich aus der Firma komme, also ca. 13:00 - 13:30.


----------



## burn (11. März 2010)

Von mir fuer die heutige Hasenjagd weitere 16Punkte fuers Team. Der Teampartner bringt wohl so 18Punkte mit nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (11. März 2010)

Nabend, hab mich extra für diesen Thread registriert  

Also ich bin 15 Jahre alt (In einem Monat 16  ) und komme natürlich aus Lübeck (St. Jürgen). Demnächst kommt ein Cube Analog zu mir nach Hause geflogen, ist zwar nicht das Beste vom Besten aber für meine Touren reicht das völlig (Von St. Jürgen nach Beidendorf und über Grönau zurück [~ 25km]). Mein Durchschnitt auf ebenem Asphalt und 13Km Strecke beträgt etwa 26 Km/h.

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so lang? Würde mich gerne anschließen


----------



## GustavS (11. März 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Der Teampartner bringt wohl so 18Punkte mit nach Hause...



... genau richtig, der kurze Abstecher zum Schluss war dafür aber doppelt hart. Die Beine wurden langsam schwer...


----------



## GustavS (11. März 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so lang? Würde mich gerne anschließen
> Mein Durchschnitt auf ebenem Asphalt und 13Km Strecke beträgt etwa 26  Km/h.



Moin moin, kannst gern mitfahren, schau einfach immer mal im Thread nach, ob/wann es los geht. Allerdings sind hier auch "alte Männer" am Start, also habe etwas Mitleid und drück Dein Durchschnitttempo ein wenig Richtung zweistellig mit einer 1 vornweg.


----------



## de_reu (11. März 2010)

Moin,

bin eigentlich in HH also HaBes unterwegs, da ich aber jetzt in HL arbeite, würde mich mal interessieren, ob ihr z.Z: After Work mäßig unterwegs seid?
(Also unter der Woche mit Lampe)

Cu de


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. März 2010)

@ GustavS  Steh-Übungen halb 1 an der Ampel Eingang Schlutup?
Warst wieder auf ner Runde unterwegs? Eure Zeit möchte ich haben
Wollte noch hupen, aber konnte nicht gleich erkennen ob du es wirklich bist, so eingemummt u mit anderem Rad. (wenn du es denn warst)


----------



## GustavS (12. März 2010)

Erwischt!  

Naja, manchmal hat man eben mal mehr Zeit und manchmal weniger.

Außerdem fehlten uns nur noch 19 Punkte zu einem WP-Platz unter den besten 50 Teams (jetzt nur noch 10 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (12. März 2010)

Hehe, Mittwoch Mittag habe ich G. auch mal wieder gesehen, mit Mitfahrer und auf Rad mit Gepäckträger, bei der Duchfahrt durchs Timmendorfer Zentrum.


----------



## dragger (21. März 2010)

@GustavS

Moin, mal ne Frage; Du bist doch Rennradfachmann......ich hab da nun ein Rennradl, das ich gerne verkaufen möcht, aber ich hab keinen blassen schimmer, was ich dfür nehmen kann....ich kenn nichma den Hersteller, noch nie gehört....kannst Du mir da vllt nen anhaltspunkt geben?


Mfg dragger


----------



## burn (21. März 2010)

G. ist diese Woche mit seiner Frau in den Alpen zum Schneeschuhwandern... fuer 100â¬ nehme ich es


----------



## dragger (21. März 2010)

FÃ¼r 100â¬ behalt ich es


----------



## burn (21. März 2010)

Also du gibts mir 100â¬ und darfst es dafuer behalten? Guter Deal


----------



## dragger (21. März 2010)

Öhhhhhm............


----------



## coma1976 (22. März 2010)

also das bike müßte aus den späten 90ern sein oder?
was für campa lrs ist das?
und schaltung ist dura ace 8 fach richtig?
wenn ich mir die bremsen mal genauer anschaue sind die von campa und zwar die record...
würde sagen das rad ist nen liebhaberstück also nen paar talerchens sollte es bringen...
alleine die bremsen sind sehr gesucht bei ebay mußte mal schauen die evtl einzeln verticken und shimano dran
gruß felix


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. März 2010)

und Fausto Coppi ist auch nicht nur irgendein Name!


----------



## litefreak (22. März 2010)

Das Ding macht süchtig 






​


----------



## Rennkram (22. März 2010)

Schönes Wetter heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (22. März 2010)

Yeah, das ist meine Lieblingsstelle am Hemmelsdorfer See, man kann da die Wurzeln so schön als Kicker benutzen


----------



## Rennkram (22. März 2010)

Sehr schön dort. Da hab ich gestern das geschossen.


----------



## dragger (22. März 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> und Fausto Coppi ist auch nicht nur irgendein Name!




Ich persönlich habs noch NIE gehört, aber danke für die Hinweise soweit....mal guggen, was ich draus mach....hab auch ma bei Rennrad-news nachgefragt, die sin bis jetz aber wenig cooperativ


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. März 2010)

dragger schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habs noch NIE gehört




in den 50er bis 60er Jahren mehrfacher Giro und Tour de France Sieger, einer der namenhaftesten Fahrer neben Eddy Merckx,  Bernard Hinault oder Indurein...


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2010)

@slackfreak und hammerschmidt ist der hammer?


----------



## litefreak (23. März 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @slackfreak und hammerschmidt ist der hammer?



jop  zaubert in jeder Situation ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht  aktuell ist sie mir für mich konkurrenzlos


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2010)

würd sagen wir müssen mal zusammen fahren und mal die räder tauschen....


----------



## litefreak (23. März 2010)

können wir gerne machen


----------



## RenéJ (23. März 2010)

Mal so generell gefragt, wolln wa ma nicht bald wieder zusammen ne runde drehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (23. März 2010)

Ich bin dermaßen außer Form..
Bei 3 Stunden Radeln brauche ich 35min Pause


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. März 2010)

@RenéJ ...  hast schon ne neue Federgabel?


von mir aus können wir auch bald wieder los, wenn ich denn, wie zur Zeit, mal kein WE arbeiten muss...mein neues Bike steht (bis auf kleinere Schwierigkeiten mit ja so tollen Race Face und Hope Teilen ) ... bereit  
Vielleicht macht das Wetter ja Ostern mit...


----------



## RenéJ (24. März 2010)

@ Dawg: Ne hab noch keine neue Gabel, geht jetzt aber los.......Problem ist aber noch: ich weiss nicht was ich nehmen soll. Mir sagt die RS SID Race nachwievor zu. 
@ All: Bitte um Beratung, welche Gabel ihr empfehlt. 400.-sollte es nicht übersteigen.

PS: @ Dawg: sieht sehr lecker aus!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. März 2010)

SID passt nicht zu deinem Rahmen u Einsatzzweck. Die ist für Racehardtails konzipiert oder leichten-Racefullys. Der Frontfederweg muß schon mit dem Hinterbau harmonisieren! Da kommt eben nur ne 120er Reba oder Recon Luftfedergabel in Frage. Recon gibt es auch als Stahlfeder-Variante, ist aber viel schwerer. Die 100mm Dart war ja nur im Rad, um einen günstigen Preis zu realisieren.


----------



## dragger (26. März 2010)

Da stimme ich zu, ne RS Reba Solo Air is ne feine Sache, wobei man sich auch mal bei Magura umschauen  
Da sollte sich auch was in deinem Preis/Leistungs-segment finden lassen.


----------



## coma1976 (28. März 2010)

montag jemand lust zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (28. März 2010)

ICH, ICH, ICH... sag wann und wo ich bin da


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. März 2010)

die freien Ostertage wäre ich dabei


----------



## dragger (29. März 2010)

Jedes Jahr Ostern der gleiche Mist......alle wollen Sie ihr Bike vor Ostern noch fertig gemacht haben....und bei uns brennt die Luft.
Da heißt es ÜBERstunden ÜBER ÜBERstunden


Aber UNS fragt ja keiner


----------



## burn (30. März 2010)

Nich vergessen noch schnell die vergessenen Winterpokal Punkte nachzutragen. Morgen ist die letzte Chance!


----------



## RenéJ (30. März 2010)

So Leute! ich hab mich Gabeltechnisch nochma umgeschaut........und zwar wie gesagt wurde nach ner RS Reba. Allerdings die Reba TEAM Dual Air. ist das denn nu vernünftig ?

Ab Ostern hätt ich die ganze woche zeit und lust ne runde zu drehen.

Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. März 2010)

wieviel Federweg hast du denn hinten und wieviel hätte die Reba?
Dual Air ist allerdings, durch zwei getrennt aufzupumpende Luftkammern, etwas schwieriger abzustimmen.


----------



## RenéJ (31. März 2010)

Die Reba hätte 100mm Federweg. Mein Hinterdämpfer hat 110mm........bin aber der Meinung die 10mm Unterschied machen den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## Rennkram (31. März 2010)

Warum keine Reba mit 120mm und u-turn?
Vieleicht ist die irgendwo günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## RenéJ (31. März 2010)

hmmm.....ich find nicht wirklich was mit 120mm, ausser die Recon 351 SoloAir mit 130mm.
Weiss nicht ob das nicht bisl zu hoch nachher wird. hab keine Lust da wie auf nem Chopper aufm Bike zu sitzen. Oder irre ich mich da mit der Höhenänderung?

Gruß


----------



## burn (31. März 2010)

Ich haette noch eine Pike ueber, aber das hilft dir wohl ganz und garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (31. März 2010)

RenéJ schrieb:


> bin aber der Meinung die 10mm Unterschied machen den Kohl nicht fett.




meißt fühlt sich aber der hintere Federweg, obwohl mit vorne gleich, nach "mehr" an.  Nimm ne 120er Reba Luft und gut. Für die Geometrie ist das kein Problem, wird eh auf 120mm ausgelegt sein. Fühlt sich schon nicht nach Chopper an... Hatte an meinem GT Zaskar auch ne 100mm Gabel und der ´98 Rahmen war nur auf 60mm ausgelegt. Merkt man nicht wirklich...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (31. März 2010)

bei HS Bike Discount zB. Recon SoloAir 120mm mattschwarz 299,-

oder schau bei Bike Components, Hibike, Bike24...da gibt es einige Rebas. Die sind meistens alle im Federweg von 100 auf 120 innen verstellbar.


----------



## RenéJ (1. April 2010)

@Dawg:Jo die Gabel gefällt mir, nur leider find ich die nur mit Canti Sockel bei 120mm und den brauch ich ja nicht wirklich. für 269.-  haben die noch ne Recon Race soloair mit 100mm, kann man aber durch spacer auf 120 erweitern........krieg ich die verstellung selber hin? hab mich noch nicht mit dem Zerlegen von ner Gabel beschäftigt(wenns nötig ist).
Sonst wäre da noch die Recon 351 soloAir mit 140mm für 295.-
  Was habt ihr denn an Federweg?
Wat soll ich nehmen????? So langsam verzweifel ich son bisl mit dem GEGABEL! 

Gruß


----------



## burn (1. April 2010)

Fuer morgen ist SuperWetter vorhergesagt, wer tourt mit? Je nach Teilnehmer Treffpunkt am Holstentor, bzw. an der MUK. Parken duerfte ja morgen in der Innenstadt kostenlos sein...


----------



## litefreak (1. April 2010)

Holstentor finde ich wie immer gut als Treffpunkt 
Also ich wÃ¤re morgen dabeiâ¦ so gegen 14:00 treffen am Holstentor?


----------



## burn (1. April 2010)

Alles klar 14:00 Holstentor... sonst keiner?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. April 2010)

ich könnte leider nur Samstag oder Montag  hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter!

@ RenéJ    Traveln ist ganz einfach selber zumachen. Mehr Federweg intern ein Spacer raus, weniger ein Spacer rein... 120mm Recon ist auf jeden Fall gut. 130/ 140mm wären zu viel, wenn man sie nicht per U-Turn runtertraveln könnte


----------



## burn (2. April 2010)

So frisch geduscht zurueck von einer herrlichen KarfreitagsEifelcrewkennenlerntour, mein Beileid an alle die heute nicht konnten. 
Eure naechste Chance kommt nach den neuesten Hochrechnungen am Montag!





*Eispause (nicht im Bild: Eis)*


----------



## litefreak (2. April 2010)

War eine geile Tour bin jetzt aber voll kaput 

Gefahrene gemeinsame Kilometer: ca. 64
Fahrzeit (ohne Pausen): 3h 45min
ø km/h: 17,89


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brauerei (4. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
war echt ne schöne Tour am Freitag. Würde mich freuen wenns am Montag erstens wieder so sonnig ist und wir eine ähnliche Tour starten könnten (wieder Ruhetag )
-Eik

--ach ja bin neu hier; und es gefällt mir


----------



## burn (4. April 2010)

So liebe Leute wie schauts bei euch morgen aus? Ich wuerde ja vorschlagen wir treffen uns um:

*Ostermontag 14:00 am Holstentor*

Meinetwegen auch frueher/spaeter... Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme


----------



## litefreak (4. April 2010)

Solange es nicht regnet, bin ich auch wieder dabei 

Edit: heut nicht


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. April 2010)

ich war heute mal los, ne kleine Runde, bevor es am Wochenende wieder regnet...muss ja einiges aufholen. Das 1.Mai Wochenende gehts mit dem Rocky Brummer in den Harz.  Vielleicht bekommen wir bis da noch ne Riesebusch-Runde hin.


----------



## burn (7. April 2010)

Ich hab die Chance heute auch genutzt und bin das erste mal in diesem Jahr mit kurzer Hose und kurzem Trikot gefahren


----------



## litefreak (9. April 2010)

*Morgen, Samstag den 10.04.2010 um 15:00 beim Holstentor (Riesebusch ca. 15:30). Wer ist mit dabei?*
(Der Link zum Termin)

*
Strecke: Holstentor -> Riesebusch -> Hemmelsdorfer See -> und zurück. (insgesamt ca. 50km, ca. 4h)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (9. April 2010)

Mahlzeit! Ja mit morgen hört sich nicht schlecht an.....hab nur ein Problem! ich brauch für meine Recon noch nen Bremssatteladapter( von Postmount auf Is 2000 für 160mm) hat zufällig jm. von euch so etwas übrig!???

Gruß


----------



## TFCMaKO (9. April 2010)

Für´s Hinterrad hätte ich noch einen liegen, für PM Zangen an IS2000 Rahmen in Verbindung mit 160mm Scheibe. Klingt so, als wenn du einen für´s Hinterrad suchst?!?


----------



## RenéJ (9. April 2010)

HI! danke, aber ich brauch leider den Adapter für Postmount auf IS2000 an der Gabel!!

Gruß


----------



## RenéJ (10. April 2010)

Morgen........so ich werd gleich meinen Adapter bekommen, somit hat sich die ganze Aufregung erledigt......hoffe dass ich alles nechher montiert bekomme ohne Probleme!

Gruß


----------



## litefreak (10. April 2010)

@RenéJ: Viel erfolg  und dann bis heut Nachmittag (kommst Du zum Holstentor oder Riesebusch?)

@all: noch jemand der heute mitkommen möchte


----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

joa, wetter ist gut.  15:00 Holstentor


----------



## RenéJ (10. April 2010)

Hey leute ich schaff das heut leider glaub ich nicht......aber ich versuchs. wenn dann schaff ichs nur zum Riesbusch. bis nachher vielleicht!!


----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

War eine schöne Tour, schade dass du es nicht geschafft hast.


----------



## litefreak (10. April 2010)

Jop, die Tour war klasse 


Gefahrene gemeinsame Kilometer (Holstentor<->Holstentor): ca. 62
Fahrzeit: ca. 3h 15min
ø km/h: 19,41


----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

WOW!
gar nicht mal so übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (12. April 2010)

Soooo, nach einem sehr Langen Wochenende auf der Gerwerbeschau mal ein kleines Bild von Unserem Ausstellungstand 







Ich finds immernoch schön anzusehen


----------



## GustavS (17. April 2010)

Wer hat (so wie ich) Lust, bei den Cyclassics 2010 in HH mitzufahren? Übliche Verdächtige wären burn (hat schon so gut wie zugesagt) und coma1976 (könnte sich bei der Streckenlänge zum Vorjahr steigern ).

Angedacht sind die 100km, ich bin aber auch offen für mehr. Keine Ahnung, wieviele Plätze noch verfügbar sind, aber hier ist der Link zur HP: http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/index.71.html

Der Schnellste war auf den 100km mit einem 40er Schnitt unterwegs (allerdings lassen die Zeiten der Nächstplatzierten darauf schließen, dass er in der Gruppe gefahren ist). Nur so als Bonbon: bei den Ironman-Rennen fahren die "Guten" einen 40er Schnitt auf 180km, vor ihrem 42km Marathon und ohne Windschatten (allerdings ist der Windwiderstand kleiner, da sie ja Zeiträder haben).

Der Letzte der Jedermänner auf 100km kam nach fast fünf Stunden ins Ziel, das ist ein 20er Schnitt... Also das sollte zu schaffen sein, vor allem, da es bei 10.000 Startern (ja ja und -innen) unglaublich viel Windschatten gibt. Man wird sozusagen regelrecht mitgesogen  Wahrscheinlich musste coma1976 bei seinem letztjährigen >30er Schnitt dauernd bremsen, weil er sonst dem Vordermann reingeballert wäre...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. April 2010)

... schon längst für die "kleine Runde" angemeldet  (mit Bruder u ein paar Kumpels vom RST Dassow) 

@ all...wie sieht es Sonntag mit Riesebusch aus?


----------



## Rennkram (17. April 2010)

Oma hat Geburtstag


----------



## GustavS (17. April 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @ all...wie sieht es Sonntag mit Riesebusch aus?




bin noch verletzt, soll heißen: Nein


----------



## brauerei (18. April 2010)

Bin auf der großen Runde unterwegs. Ich glaube ich hab mich auch für die Pastaparty gemeldet. Evtl. sieht man sich da ja ;-) (Oder beim Abholen der Startunterlagen)


----------



## GustavS (18. April 2010)

Zwischenstand Cyclassics 2010:
155km
brauerei (neues Gesicht oder schon mal gesehen? jedenfalls "hallo" im Namen aller)
100km
GustavS 
burn
55km
Dawg Deluxe


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. April 2010)

ich meine coma1976 ist auch schon gemeldet.


@all Stubenhocker... Kumpel u ich fahren heute auf jeden Fall gegen 15 Uhr im Riesebusch. Besseres Wetter geht nicht


----------



## GustavS (18. April 2010)

Jeder, der mitfährt (mitfahren will), könnte dann ja die Tabelle mit seinem Namen ergänzen.

Euch heute viel Spaß, ich mache noch Reha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (18. April 2010)

Argh, wieder nicht gelesen...

War heute mit nem Kumpel im Riesebusch unterwegs, von 14 Uhr an, paar aber keiner der dortigen "Biker" erweckte den Anschein, es sportlich drauf anzulegen 

Soll heissen, euch hab ich wohl dann nicht gesehen


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. April 2010)

sind gerade zurück, waren ab 15 Uhr vor Ort. Wir haben aber auch keine anderen sportlichen Biker gesehen. Sehr viel Fußverkehr und teils nur zu erahnende von Blättern zugedeckte Wege (oder besser Trails)
Aber scheen wars...das Bucheckernzeugs hat die Rädern ganz schön zum driften gebracht


----------



## burn (21. April 2010)

> Zivilfahnder des 1. Polizeireviers Lübeck kontrollierten am Dienstagvormittag, 13. April 2010, einen polizeilich bekannten Lübecker in der Innenstadt. Dieser führte ein offensichtlich sehr hochwertiges Fahrrad mit sich.
> 
> Bei der anschließenden Überprüfung stellte sich heraus, dass der Lübecker den Besitz dieses Fahrrades nicht nachweisen konnte. Vielmehr besteht der Verdacht, dass dieses Fahrrad durch eine Straftat erlangt wurde. Deshalb stellten die Beamten das Fahrrad sicher. Da sich bislang kein Eigentümer bei der Polizei gemeldet hat, bitten die Ermittler um Mithilfe.
> 
> Bei dem Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein weißes Rennrad der Marke "Müsing", in der Größe 28 Zoll. Auffällig ist an dem Fahrrad die Ausstattung mit zwei Getränkehaltern. Hinweise an den Ermittlungsdienst des 1. Polizeireviers Lübeck unter 0451/1310.


----------



## coma1976 (21. April 2010)

nicht meins!

@gustav ja ich fahre die 55er strecke mit meinem bad boy

 die 100er ist ganz nett aber auch anspruchsvoll also den scchnitt mit über 40 zu erreichen ist schon nicht ohne...und nur windschatten ist ja auch langweilig


----------



## GustavS (21. April 2010)

In der Bucht verkauft ein Hamburger BOC-Gutscheine
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130384731934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
falls jemand nur mal einen Schlauch braucht, dann los

Zwischenstand Cyclassics 2010:
155km
brauerei (neues Gesicht oder schon mal gesehen? jedenfalls "hallo" im  Namen aller)
100km
GustavS 
burn
55km
Dawg Deluxe
coma1976

Kkeine Sorge, bevor ich auf 100km einen 40er Schnitt schaffe, wird der Papst zum Stepptänzer.

Oder ich nehme einen Rollator...  meine Rentner rüsten inzwischen schon auf...


----------



## GustavS (24. April 2010)

Jemand Lust auf einen Riesebusch-Ritt morgen (Sonntag) vor dem Wahlgang? burn und ich hatten so an 9-12 gedacht?! Nichts schnelles, eher Strecke fahren und den Wald genießen. Treffpunkt wäre Holstentor, danach um 9:30 am Riesebusch-Parkplatz Mitfahrer (sofern sie sich hier melden) aufsammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (24. April 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## burn (24. April 2010)

Dabei 0900 Holstentor!


----------



## Stolem (24. April 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder dauerhaft in Lübeck.
Hätte mal Bock auf den Riesebusch, kenns aber nicht. Daher mal nen Bikevorschlag von euch... hab momentan 2 Räder zur verfügung wobei das eine eher so eine Art Notlösung wäre zum Straße und Strecke machen.

- einmal das unter meinem Namen. Hat, wie ich denken, viel zu viel FW für den Riesebusch? Bin damit wenn ich im Norden bin in Malente unterwegs.

- nen 29er momentan mit Rennradpellen drauf da mir am RR der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Würde dort aber sowas wie den Schwalbe LandCruiser draufziehen können...
Ist aber eher meine Stadtschlampe und ich hätte deutlich mehr Lust meinen Boliden zu nutzen.

Beste Grüße
Stolem


----------



## RenéJ (24. April 2010)

Moin! ich fall morgen mal wieder raus........war heut ne Runde im Riesebusch und hab nen unfreiwilligen abstieg gemacht. und nu is auf ganz misteriöse weise meine Hinterrad-Felge in der Grütze   hat evtl. jm. was liegen was er verkauft?? 
hab jetzt Alexrims TD-24 Disc 32H Black mit DT swiss Champion Spreichen bestückt.
Euch morgen viel Spaß !

Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. April 2010)

Rad richtig krumm, oder nur ne kleine Acht? Das bekommt man wieder hin...

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, werde mal zum Oldtimer-Markt schauen.




GustavS schrieb:


> vor dem Wahlgang?



"Für den Flughafen" hat sich die Stadt, oder wer noch alles darin seinen Vorteil sieht, ja heute ganz schön was kosten lassen. Den ganzen Rathausmarkt einbezogen. Schön mit Spielmannszug u Open Air...
Und die Gegenseite hat Flyer verteilt


----------



## RenéJ (24. April 2010)

leider is das keine 8 acht mehr sondern eher ne 88, glaub nicht dass man die noch rausbekommt.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. April 2010)

kannst ja mal mit zur Arbeit nehmen, vielleicht schaffe ich es nächste Woche mal vorbei zu schauen. Dann sehe ich es mir mal an.


----------



## Rennkram (24. April 2010)

Ich bin 9:30 am Riesebusch


----------



## Rennkram (25. April 2010)

Ihr müsst alleine fahren    bin raus


----------



## burn (25. April 2010)

Stolem schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder dauerhaft in Lübeck.
> Hätte mal Bock auf den Riesebusch, kenns aber nicht. Daher mal nen Bikevorschlag von euch... hab momentan 2 Räder zur verfügung wobei das eine eher so eine Art Notlösung wäre zum Straße und Strecke machen.
> ...





Moin Moin,

erstmal willkommen zurueck in der Heimat. Im Riesebusch ist jetzt nichts wo du die 170(?)mm ausfahren koenntest, das ist doch eher Waldautobahn mit 2-3 Wurzeln. Also eher eine CC - Runde. Ich fuer meinen Teil hole das Pitch dafuer nicht aus dem Haus, Hardtail reicht dort fuer alles voellig.

Was natuerlich nicht heissen soll das du nicht mal auf eine Tour mitkommen kannst. Meistens ist bei unserer Runde ehh alles vertreten, von ganz starr bis viel Federweg.

Falls dir mal der Sinn nach Bikepark steht schreib das auch gerne hier rein, ich war letztes Jahr oefter mal in Braunlage unten. Evtl. laesst sich da ja dann mal ein gemeinsamer Termin finden, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (25. April 2010)

@ Dawg: ja das wär ma ne coole sache. ich nehm das Rad morgen pauschal mal mit zur Arbeit.

Gruß


----------



## Rennkram (25. April 2010)

9 war mir zu früh, ich bin um 12 gestartet.





Erwischt   ganz schön groß die Biester.





Bei Hemmelsdorf dann aus heiterem Himmel der Reifen platt....
aaaaber ich hatte natürlich ne Pumpe und Ersatzschlauch dabei


----------



## RenéJ (25. April 2010)

Sehr schön!! ich hoffe die anderen hatten auch so ne schöne tour.......und ich war nicht dabei!
@Dawg: Mit der Felge hat sich erledigt, hab sie doch noch gerichtet bekommen, aber trotzdem muss irgendwann wohl ne neue her.....

Gruß


----------



## burn (25. April 2010)

G und ich hatten auf unserer Tour auch eine Menge tierischer Begegnungen: 5Pferde mitten auf der Landstrasse, eine Maus und einen Coccinella septempunctata!









Das Maeuschen hat sich leider etwas geziert


----------



## Stolem (26. April 2010)

Dann werd ich wohl mal mein Morewood benutzen... da warte ich schon den ganzen Winter so sehnsüchtig drauf, da ists egal wenn ich völlig im Eimer Bin am Ende 

Bikepark ist immer gern gesehen. Muss man sich mal absprechen 

Beste Grüße - momentan aus Basel (ich bin auf dem Weg  )


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (27. April 2010)

Hey,
bin seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahre Student in Lübeck und fahre ein Cube LTD Race '09.
Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr außer den Night-Rides (worums da geht, hab ich glaub verstanden) auch normale Touren dreht. Zu mehreren machts mehr Spaß.
Könnt euch ja melden.
Greetz


----------



## burn (28. April 2010)

Wir fahren keineswegs nur im Dunkeln. Da die meisten Leutchen sich hier mehr oder weniger zur regelmaessig arbeitenden Bevoelkerung zaehlen sind die Ausfahrten mit mehreren Leutchen meist am Wochenende bzw. in der Woche gegen Abend.

Guck einfach oefter mal hier in den Thread dann bekommst du das schon mit, Treffpunkt ist meistens am Holstentor und ca. 30Minuten spaeter am Riesebusch in Bad Schwartau.

Wichtig: Kondition ist nicht so entscheidend, wir lassen keinen in der Wildnis zurueck. Was uns im Interesse aller wichtig ist: Dass *_keiner_* ohne Helm faehrt!


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (28. April 2010)

ach quatsch, ich bin total für Sicherheit!
Mir kommts auch nicht ums cool aussehen drauf an, sondern auf die Gemeinschaft und den Spaß. Alleine ist zwar nett, aber wenn ein Ortskundiger mir ein bissel was zeigen könnte, wäre ich schon dankbar 
Wieviele seid ihr?
Auch Weibchen darunter? xD
Greetz


----------



## Axel_HL (30. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,

es scheinen ja doch mehr Leute auf dem MTB in Lübeck unterwegs zu sein als ich dachte. Würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Steht am WE was an?

Gruß
P.S.: ...einen Helm habe ich natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (1. Mai 2010)

Morgens!! Hat heut jm. lust bzw. vor zu fahren?? 

Gruß


----------



## GustavS (1. Mai 2010)

Ich war schon zwei Stunden auf dem (allerdings Renn) Rad. Ab Nachmittag soll es regnen, bin froh, vorher zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## Rennkram (1. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht!  Nach 2 Stunden Unterholz Heute hatte ich 2 Zecken auf den Schuhen


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Mai 2010)

so, zurück aus dem schönen Harz...wider erwarten war schönstes Bikewetter. Nicht ein Regentropfen...Wir haben ordentlich Höhenmeter und Tiefenmeter gemacht


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (3. Mai 2010)

Jo geil. Komme aus dem Harz. Für richtig krass-gesottene empfehle ich im Harz die Steile-Wand Strecke. Kann man mit in die Tour Brocken einbauen, aber dann kommst Du gut und gerne auf 1XX km.

Was fahrt ihr immer hier oben für Touren?
Ich fahr total gerne Richtung Marli -> Wesloe -> neben Wesloer Weg durch den Wald -> Herrentunnel -> unspektakulär auf Straßen nach Travemünde -> Haltestelle Leuchtturm ->an den Hermannshöhen vorbei nach Timmendorfer Strand und von dort über Ratekau, Großparin, Bad Schwartau wieder in die Innenstadt und von dort nach St. Jürgen


Hat jemand Routen mit viel Wald und sowas? Mit netten Bergen und sowas?


----------



## Rennkram (3. Mai 2010)

will auch..

Sehr schön 

Edit:  Ich hab noch einen Auszug unserer "Standartstrecke" als GPS Datei. Die kannst du dir bei Google Earth anschauen.
Start ist Riesebusch und Ende ist Stülper huk.
Berge gibt es hier nicht, aber die Strecke vom Riesebusch Richtung Ratekau (das sind schon so einige Km) 
gehts einen eiszeitlichen Endmoränenhügel entlang 

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2010)

Melde mich auch mal wieder 

Mein Cube ist mittlerweile angekommen und hat seitdem schon mehrere coole Touren erlebt z.B. Lübeck->Hamburg, Lübeck->Timmendorf.
Demnächst steht noch eine komplette Umrundung des Ratzeburger Sees an.

Würde mich gerne nächstes Wochenende irgendwo mit einklincken.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (9. Mai 2010)

Ratzeburger See klingt geil. Schaffe es aber nächstes WE leider nicht.


----------



## burn (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich wuerde gerne Mo,Di oder Mi fahren... Irgendwas zwischen 15.00 und Sonnenuntergang.

Am We bin ich in der schoenen Eifel \o/


----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2010)

Da würde mir nur Dienstag passen. Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken?


----------



## burn (9. Mai 2010)

Ach sowas wie RZ-See koennte ich mir schon gut vorstellen...


----------



## dragger (10. Mai 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Ach sowas wie RZ-See koennte ich mir schon gut vorstellen...



Jo, da wär ich auch dabei.....wenn ich denn mal frei hab!?


----------



## Quator94 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dann mal Sonntag in den Raum werfen. Und dann müssten wir eigentlch auch schon so um 12 Uhr losfahren.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (10. Mai 2010)

lasst uns was für das verlängerte Wochenende klar machen. In der Woche arbeitet man doch, in der Regel...


----------



## burn (12. Mai 2010)

Weiss einer von den Herren die letztes Jahr mit in Braunlage waren noch wie die Huette hiess wo wir geschlafen haben?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. Mai 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Also ich wuerde gerne Mo,Di oder Mi fahren... Irgendwas zwischen 15.00 und Sonnenuntergang.
> 
> Am We bin ich in der schoenen Eifel \o/



Mion Jan,
in der Eifel kann ich dir uneingeschränkt den Lieserpfad empfehlen. Besonders um Manderscheid - absolut top!!!
Viel Spaß und schönes Wetter
Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (17. Mai 2010)

@ burn negativ k.a. aber es war in der nÄhe vom wurmberg


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Mai 2010)

Heute Jemand Lust zu fahren?

Das Wetter passt zumindest schonmal.
Ich könnte ab 12 Uhr am Riesebusch sein, später lässt sich natürlich auch einrichten.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (23. Mai 2010)

Jo ich hab Bock.
Was ist am Riesebusch?
Hatte eben eher die Idee gehabt nach Travemünde am Strand entlang und dann wieder zurück

PS: Du bist eher so der Dirt-Fahrer oder?


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Also ich komme aus Travemünde, daher wäre nach Travemünde schonmal ein bisschen langweilig... 
Ansonsten könnte man sich auch in Siems hinter dem Tunnel treffen, Dummersdorfer Ufer fahren und dann nach Travemünde und weiter ?

Ich muss nicht zwangsläufig in den Riesebusch.

PS.: Dirt - nein, ich hab Höhenangst 
Bisschen springen ist zwar schon dabei, aber generell gerne Wald, Trails und soetwas.


----------



## Quator94 (23. Mai 2010)

Würde mich eventuell nach Travemünde miteinklincken. Aber bis um 12 wird das nichts 

Ich melde mich, wenn ich sicher zusagen kann. Oder wäre morgen auch Ok?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (23. Mai 2010)

Morgen muss ich leider wieder lernen 
und um 12 schaffe ich es auch nicht

Die Idee von TFCMaKO ist schon cool und Quator94, dich kriegen wir auch noch unter.
Vllt bei Siems treffen dann Dummersdorfer Ufer wie TFCMaKo vorgeschlagen hat und je nachdem Hermannshöhen oder sowas?

@ TFCMaKo: habe deine Bilder mir angeschaut deswegen frage. Ich selber fahre mit Clip-Pedalen und ich persönlich finde, dass ist ein großer Unterschied zu Bärentatzen 

@ Quator94 von wo aus Lübeck müsstest Du kommen


----------



## Quator94 (23. Mai 2010)

Komme aus St. Jürgen.


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Mai 2010)

Jo passt, dann komm ich nach Siems!


Sagt mir ne Uhrzeit und ich bin da!



Wegen dem Rad bzw. Dirt fragen mich aber auch häufiger Leute, ist halt ein komplett umgefrickeltes Rad, musste damals schon mir als 13-Jährigem passen, heute steh´ ich auf die Rahmenhöhe "flach"


----------



## Quator94 (23. Mai 2010)

Sorry, mit mir hat sich das schon erledigt 
Familie hatte was geplant...

Hätte dann noch Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (23. Mai 2010)

@Quator94:
ich auch: wollen wir uns zusammentun? Nur wenn Du mitkommen willst...

@TFCMaKo: alles klar: schreib mir doch deine Handynummer mal, dann melde ich mich bei Dir, ok?


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Mai 2010)

Handy und ich stehen auf Kriegsfuß, daher momentan leider nicht Mobil...


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (23. Mai 2010)

ok, also ich würde mich gleich mal fertig machen wollen, Fahrrad checken und dann in ner Stunde oder sowas?
Kannste echt kein Handy organisieren? Mutter oder sowas.
wie warm ist es denn bei euch oben. War bis eben ziemlich warm bei uns, aber dei Wolken nehmen zu. Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich noch langes Trikot anziehen soll oder schon kurzes


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Mai 2010)

Also hier ist es an sich warm, aber bisschen windig.

Denke mal Pulli werd ich mir noch drüberschmeissen...
Brodtener Ufer ist ja doch meistens bisschen stürmischer.

Also dann gegen viertel vor 2?
Zur Not warte ich halt, das juckt mich wenig.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (23. Mai 2010)

wohl eher viertel vor 1 oder?
warteste da wo der Bus hält? Da komme ich dann an


----------



## TFCMaKO (23. Mai 2010)

Sagte ich 2?
Meinte auch 2! 

Ne klar, also kurz vor 1 dann !
Ich warte dort, wo der Shuttlebus ankommt, ich denke mal, übersehen werdet ihr mich schon nicht 

Bis nacher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (23. Mai 2010)

ja ok, dann in ner Stunde ungefähr oben beim Shuttlebus.
Wer mitfahren möchte, weiß ja wo das ist!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Mai 2010)

zurück aus Winterberg vom IXS Dirtmasters... große Party bei Traumwetter 


"Altmeister" Markus Klausmann vor seinem Start zum Endlauf des Downhill Rennes





Klausmann beim Startsprung (am Ende reichte es für ihn "nur" zu Platz 6)


----------



## Bleibdoof (1. Juni 2010)

Guten Nabend zusammen! 

Schön ein paar Lübecker bzw. Nah-Lübecker zu lesen  

Könnt ihr mir ein paar schöne Einsteiger-Strecken rund um Lübeck empfehlen?
Kann auch etwas weiter weg sein, Auto ist vorhanden. Hoffe das Fahrrad passt dann auch rein...

In zwei Wochen soll mein Bike kommen, ich bin jetzt aber schon ganz heiß und will irgendwie tätig werden - auch wenns nur die Planung des ersten Aufluges ist  

Danke!


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (1. Juni 2010)

Wie weit darfst denn gehen?


----------



## Bleibdoof (1. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du den Umkreis um Lübeck meinst, da bin ich eigentlich recht schmerzbefreit  

Falls du die Strecke meinst, die ich gerade noch schaffe ohne vom Rad zu fallen...dass weiß ich gar nicht so genau, fang halt bei 0 an


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (1. Juni 2010)

achso. Gut dann sollte es nicht weiter als 20~30 anfangs sein. Wobei es natürlich aufs Fahrrad ankommt. Ich rede momentan vom MTB.
Besser in der Woche 2x 30km fahren und zum Schluß 45 noch iwie verpacken und dann 2 Tage Pause, als gleich erstmal 50~60km fahren und dann nicht mehr die nächsten 3 Tage Biken können, weil der GLucose Spiegel sowas von im Eimer ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du startest. Würde Dir eine Strecke über den Drägerweg entlang der Ausläufern des Ratzeburgers Sees und dann Richtung Brandenbaum empfehlen. Dann iwie nach St. Getrud auf die Hafenstraße schaffen und von dort nach St. Lorentz Nord und von dort neben dem Holstentor iwie nach Hause kommen. Ungefähr 30km für mich und macht echt Spaß. Da kann mans dann auch ordentlich krachen lassen.
Ansonsten einfach Travemünder Alle bis Gothmund und von dort an der Trave wieder zurück. Himmlische Strecke im Naturschutzgebiet Schellbruch!!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## Bleibdoof (2. Juni 2010)

Super, danke schon mal für die Tips! Jetzt wo du den Drägerweg erwähnst, auf dem bin ich glaube ich sogar am Vatertag ein Stück "gewandert"  Habe eben mal gegoogelt, der geht ja bis zum Ratzeburger See, das wäre mal ein schönes Ziel für eine längere Tour. 

Verflixxt die Lieferzeit nervt mich jetzt schon


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (2. Juni 2010)

Was hast Dir für ein Bike bestellt?


----------



## Rennkram (2. Juni 2010)

Bin Heute mit dem Zug nach Hamburg um die Harburger Berge zu testen.
Zunächst vom Hauptbahnhof in den Wald waren schon 20 km... 
um dann in den Bergen auf 40 km knapp 950 Hm zu strampeln.
Wer denkt die Harburger Berge sind nur ein Paar Hügel.. Ha, von wegen 
Ich kann jedem nur ans Herz legen dort hinzufahren. 
Viele Trails, saftige Anstiege und schwierige Wurzeldownhills.
Nach 80 km und 1050 Hm bin ich jetzt jedenfalls fix und alle.
Fotos sind leider alle nix geworden. 
Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas 




Wann gehts mal wieder los?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (2. Juni 2010)

Geilo, da will ich mal hin. Ich vermisse die Berge. Zwar kann man hier auch ganz nett fahren, aber es geht nichts über ordentlicher Anstieg und dann Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (2. Juni 2010)

Jo 

Dazu sind die Harburger Berge nicht mal weit weg.
War ein sehr schöner Ein-Tages-Trip.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. Juni 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> Dazu sind die Harburger Berge nicht mal weit weg.
> War ein sehr schöner Ein-Tages-Trip.



Hallo, 
Respekt für deinen Einsatz!! 
Die Habes lassen sich super selbst erkunden. Einfach drauflos fahren und darauf vertrauen, das der Weg schon irgendwo hinführt. So lernt man die schönsten Ecken kennen. Bei mir hat es 1-2 Jahre gedauert, bis ich jeden Weg gefahren war. 
Per Bahn lassen sie sich perfekt erreichen. Vom Hbf mit der S3 bis Neuwiedenthal, über die Stader Str. und auf der anderen Seite in Ri A7 Nach 1km: Startpunkt Kärtner Hütte in der Haake.
Wir werden übrigens demnächst dort biken (diesmal wirklich) Termin: ab nächste Woche ( schaut mal in Segeberger Thread
Ich arbeite MO und DO in Hamburg von mir aus (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt) gern auch in der Woche Nachmittags
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Rennkram (3. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Tip. 
Für derartige Touren bin ich aber noch nicht fit genug.
Teilweise musste ich lange Pausen machen, Das kann ich euch nicht zumuten 
Erstmal Kondition aufbauen, dann komme ich gerne mit.


----------



## Bleibdoof (3. Juni 2010)

@ Darkslider 

Ich habe mir ein Cube LTD Race 2010 bestellt. Ich versuche mir die Vorfreude auch nicht durch die mittelmäßig guten Threads zur Formula RX kaputt machen zu lassen, die ich erst danach gelesen habe  

Hamburger Berge sehen auch sehr spannend auch, als Einsteiger aber wahrscheinlich nicht gleich zu empfehlen oder gibt es da auch gemäßigte Routen?  Ansonsten Respekt für die Anfahrt per Bahn   Aber schön zu wissen, dass man hier etwas hügeliges erreichen kann, wenn man etwas Anfahrzeit in Kauf nimmt!


----------



## Rennkram (3. Juni 2010)

Die Anfahrt war wirklich kein Problem.
Knapp eine Stunden Zugfahrt + eine Stunde mit dem Rad.
Hin und RÃ¼ckfahrt haben mich 30 â¬ gekostet.

Es gibt bestimmt auch einfache Touren. Auf http://www.gps-tour.info (Suchbegriff "Harburger Berge") sind auch Einsteigertouren gelistet.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. Juni 2010)

@Rennkram
Nur Mut!!! Man wächst mit den Aufgaben
Wenn du mit GustavS und Burn in HL mithalten konntest, klappt es auch in Harburg


----------



## Quator94 (4. Juni 2010)

Bin eben 40km durch Lübecksumgebung gefahren  Die Tour führte mich von St. Jürgen-?Müggenbusch-?Groß Grönau-?Herrenburg-?Eichholz-?St. Jürgen. 
Habe dafür 2 Stunden mit gemütlichem Tempo gebraucht. 

Da ich es öde finde immer allein zu fahren, geb ich euch ein paar Infos von mir:
Cube Analog 2010 (Schwarz)
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, trage meistens eine schwarze Shorts, rotes DFB Trikot, einen grünen Camou-Rücksack, schwarz-weißer Helm

Sollte ihr mich zufällig sehen, dürft ihr mich ruhig ansprechen


----------



## jan_hl (10. Juni 2010)

Nur so als Info für die Lübecker Radsportbegeisterte, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Unsere schwarz/gelbe Landesregierung möchte in einem unerklärlichen Anfall von grenzenlosen Unvermögen die schöne Uni Lübeck plattmachen! Deswegen gibt es am 16.6. eine große Demo in Kiel vor dem Landtag.

Es haben sich ein paar unsportliche zusammengefunden, die an diesem Tag mit dem Rad von Lübeck nach Kiel fahren und dann dort an der Demo teilnehmen. Los geht es morgens um 8 an der MuK, die Strecke beträgt knapp 75 km.

Mehr Infos auf:

http://www.luebeck-kaempft.de

Wer Interesse hat: Entweder im dortigen Forum schauen, oder bei mir per PM melden.

edit: falsches datum angegeben.


----------



## GustavS (11. Juni 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> ... Deswegen gibt es am 16.10. eine große Demo in Kiel vor dem Landtag....




Sicher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (11. Juni 2010)

Die wird sowas von fett, das glaubste jar nicht!
10.000 sind angemeldet. Wer für Lübeck kämpfen will sollte definitiv da hinfahren. Uni hat frei, FH hat frei, Kieler Fakultät macht mit, Betriebe sind dabei, Bürger beziehen Stellung und und und


----------



## jan_hl (11. Juni 2010)

Ups, das soll 16.6. heissen


----------



## Mr Pink (12. Juni 2010)

huhu, 

wie siehts denn heute aus, jemand lust?


----------



## akami (21. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,

ich bin nach langer Zeit auch wieder in HL. Mein Dirtbike und der Freerider sind verkauft.
Momentan rocke ich mit einem Trek 6700 Disc durch die Gegend. Suche noch Leutchens für Touren und Trails durch und um Lübeck, auch Nightrides.

Sollte jemand Zeit und Lust haben, einfach melden,
Greetings,

Philip


----------



## Rennkram (29. Juni 2010)

Hat es bei euch Heute auch so gestürmt?
Hier in Kücknitz hat ein Tornado / Windhose / keine Ahnung was..  dicke Bäume entwurzelt.
Steht bestimmt morgen in der Zeitung.

Erst Platzregen, gefolgt von Hagel und Donner. Dann ein kurzer aber sehr heftiger Wind.


----------



## Rennkram (29. Juni 2010)

http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=62143


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleibdoof (29. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe nichts von einem solchen Unwetter mitbekommen (und danach sieht es auf den Bildern auf jeden Fall aus...). Zum Glück, sonst wäre meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Würfel am Kanal ja glatt ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## Rennkram (29. Juni 2010)

Schicker Würfel.
_________________________

Kücknitz: Tornado
Innenstadt: alles ruhig


----------



## dragger (3. Juli 2010)

Falls die Herrschaften für morgen (oder heute???) , auf jeden fall am Samstag, noch ein Ziel für eine etwaige Tour brauchen, hätt ich da vielleicht eine kleine Anregung......


----------



## akami (3. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

Vielleicht hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag/Abend noch eine Tour zu fahren. Kann elider nicht früher, da ich noch in der Notaufnahme knechten darf.


Wer Lust hat, einfach mal melden.


Philip


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Juli 2010)

Thread wegen Inaktivität seiner Biker vorübergehend geschlossen...


----------



## TFCMaKO (13. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter fährt doch jeder "Normale Mensch" lieber draußen herum, anstatt im Netz zu hängen 

Außer vielleicht Studenten wie ich, die sich momentan vom lernen ablenken müssen


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du wüsstest Marko, wie gerne ich mich aufs Fahrrad schwingen würde. Vor allem nach dem letzten Zusammenbruch xD Bzw. die glorreiche Fahrt durchs Dickicht "Also vor einer Woche sah das hier ganz anders aus" xD
bin Ende August fürs Praktikum paar Wochen hier. Da will ich es dann auch mal krachen lassen.
Greetz


----------



## TFCMaKO (13. Juli 2010)

Haha, mittlerweile ist dort alles frei gemäht, also lass krachen!

In Waldhusen hab ich mich letztens auch durch die Brennesseln gekämpft, allerdings hab ich nicht so rumgejammert 

Mal sehen, habe meine hintere Felge heute zum zentrieren gebracht, und morgen Abend sind alle Klausuren durch - dann geht´s wieder rund, würd ich mal behaupten


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (13. Juli 2010)

Lucky Boy,
ich will auch.


----------



## Bleibdoof (13. Juli 2010)

Ich würd auch gern wieder fahren  

Aber nach meiner Höllentour am Samstag!!! Ist mein linker Ringfinger immer noch taub. Es wird langsam schon besser, aber ich will nicht fahren, bevor es nicht weg ist... nicht dass ich dem Nerv dann den letzten Rest gebe 

Cockpit habe ich schon geändert, damit die Handgelenke nicht mehr so sehr abknicken, jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis ich es ausprobieren kann 

Naja morgen fahr ich aus Frust an den Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (14. Juli 2010)

Höllenfahrt hier oben ? =O
Ich kann einige Höllenfahrten im Harz aufzählen, aber hier ist eher langweilig


----------



## Bleibdoof (14. Juli 2010)

Glaub ich dir, war auch eher auf die Hitze, Trainingszustand, zu wenig Wasser und die nach einer Stunde einschlafenden/schmerzenden Hände bezogen 

Im Harz wäre ich definitiv gestorben


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. Juli 2010)

da sich hier ja seit längeren keiner mehr abspricht zum Fahren, bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß wohl keiner mehr biken geht...
leider habe ich auch im Moment keine Zeit an den Wochenenden zu radeln  und die Cyclassics rücken immer näher 


@ coma/ burn/ Gustav ... Räder an den Nagel gehängt? 
                                        oder schreibt blos keiner mehr was...


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (14. Juli 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> Cyclassics


Wat is dat?


----------



## burn (14. Juli 2010)

Also meine Raeder stehen noch auf den Raedern und haengen nicht an der Wand, war heute Nachmittag 50km rumrollern Richtung Bad Oldesloe. Hochleistungen sind zur Zeit echt nicht drin!
Aber Kilometer sammeln ist bis Mitte August noch noetig 
Morgen werde ich wohl mal mit den Segebergern fahren, mal gucken wie das bei denen so ist...


Cyclassics = klick mich an


----------



## RenéJ (14. Juli 2010)

Nabernd!!! da ich nu endlich mein Hinterrad endgültig mit Querbelastungen über den Jordan geschickt hab, müssen die neuen Teile endlich mal auf ner vernünftigen Tour eingefahren werden. Hab noch bis zum 26.7 urlaub und wäre auch mal wieder nen kleinen Abendtour mit Beleuchtung nicht abgeneigt.

Gruß


----------



## RenéJ (23. Juli 2010)

Jemand lust heut (freitag) ab spätnachmittag zu fahren??
17.30, 18.00 uhr treffen am Riesebusch in schwartau!?!?!


----------



## TFCMaKO (24. Juli 2010)

Ouh, zu spät gesehen...

Will heute Jemand los?
Muss gar nicht mal zwangsläufig Riesebusch sein


----------



## burn (24. Juli 2010)

Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (24. Juli 2010)

Ab 13 Uhr hätte ich wohl Zeit, wo ist mir an sich egal.

Komme ja aus Travemünde und hab an sich überall hin eine ähnlich weite Anreise.


----------



## RenéJ (24. Juli 2010)

nu hab ichs auch zu spät gelesen!
werd heut nachmittag wohl noch ne runde drehen........wenn noch jm. lust hat würd ich sagen 17.30 Riesebusch Parkplatz
Gruß


----------



## RenéJ (25. Juli 2010)

Is heut jm. unterwegs? oder muss ich wieder allein los?


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juli 2010)

@dawg also ich bin fleißig am trainieren strand,baden und ordentlich flens radler für die kondi!


----------



## TFCMaKO (25. Juli 2010)

Hmm, war heute mit zwei Freunden Unterwegs, allerdings schon ab 12.30 etwa...

Haben auch 2 weitere MTB-Akteure getroffen, die Bikes kamen mir allerdings nicht bekannt vor, oder hab ich da Jemanden von euch gegrüßt?

PS.: Die Woche über mal Jemand Zeit zu fahren?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (25. Juli 2010)

Falls ich ab Donnerstag nicht zu betrunken sein sollte und meine Mitfahrgelegenheit sich nicht kurzfristig entscheidet früh aufzubrechen, können wirs nochmal krachen lassen, bevor Du abhaust (Anfang September nehme ich mein Bike nicht mit hoch, bin sowieso die WE nicht da und in der Woche werde ich nur in dne Abendstunden Zeit haben, was aber auch eher sehr begrenzt sein wird wegen Umzug^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (25. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag, wo?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (26. Juli 2010)

Saufen oder was? xD


----------



## TFCMaKO (26. Juli 2010)

Richtiiiich


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (26. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich läufts aufs PH hinaus...aber mal schauen


----------



## burn (26. Juli 2010)

Nightride ins PH?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (26. Juli 2010)

jop, mit 2.0 aufm Kessel


----------



## jan_hl (27. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand ein Fahrrad vermisst:

http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=62715


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (27. Juli 2010)

Was für Assis. Da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln, ihn hinter Gitter schmeißen, Schlüssel umdrehen und mal schauen was er in 5 Jahren dazu sagt...


----------



## coma1976 (28. Juli 2010)

moin

jemand lust und zeit am freitag morgnes ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## coma1976 (28. Juli 2010)

asphalt oder forst ist mir banane....
hauptsache bier in travemünde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (28. Juli 2010)

Wann ist für dich morgens?

Sonst könnte man ab Waldhusen/Kücknitz im Wald starten, nach Travemünde über Asphalt und ggf auf dem Rückweg noch das Dummersdorfer Ufer mitnehmen und von dort aus dann wieder Richtung "Heimat"

WObei ich als Travemünder die TW natürlich immer gerne umfahre *HUST*


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (28. Juli 2010)

Wollte gerade sagen: durch die TW kommste ja mal gar nicht mit dem Rad. Wenns so schon schwer ist an den Menschen vorbeizufahren, dann ist es an so einer Feierlichkeit schier unmöglich.
Aber prinzipiell würde ich mich dazugesellen, wenn der Abend am Do nicht allzulange dauert^^


----------



## coma1976 (28. Juli 2010)

morgens beginnt ab 6 und hört um 10 auf!
mit asphalt oder wald wollte ich eigtl. die fahradwahl in aussicht stellen!
und morgns um 10 ist in münde ja wohl nicht viel los oder irre ich....
bier geht sonst auch in niendorf


----------



## TFCMaKO (30. Juli 2010)

Ah mist, nun ist es ja bald 10, hab´s total verdaddelt, war leider etwas später gestern Abend...


----------



## RenéJ (6. August 2010)

Tachschön!
Morgen (samstag) jm. lust zu fahren??

Gruß


----------



## burn (12. August 2010)

Sonntag jmd Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. August 2010)

da war jemand aber schnell, kannst es kaum erwarten, oder? 
Ich schaffe es leider erst Samstag nach Hamburg. Hoffentlich regnet es beim Rennen nicht, dann drücke ich mich


----------



## burn (12. August 2010)

Einer meiner Teamkollegen wohnt in HH und war so nett die Sachen gestern schon fuer uns zu besorgen...

Wir starten uebrigens in Block S, ratet mal welcher der letzte Block ist!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. August 2010)

dann alle die morgen Cyclassics mitfahren...viel Erfolg!
wir starten in Block I / 55er Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. August 2010)

mein cyclassics Ergebniss:

55er Runde, Gesamt 908er von 6553 (incl. Frauen) u 266er von 1378 in der Klasse Senior1 / 1h33.63 

sind mit 4 Leuten im Team fast geschlossen ins Ziel 
nächstes Jahr wieder (aber nur die 55er Runde!)


----------



## burn (16. August 2010)

Rumschwucken kann er also auch:














100er Runde in 2:59:50 Gesamt 5595 (incl. Frauen) und 501. in der AK Herren und 1. Sonderwertung SSP (die es leider nicht gibt)


----------



## jup. (16. August 2010)

respekt burn!
mit welcher übersetzung bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## burn (17. August 2010)

48:16


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2010)

@burn wat is rumschwucken?wenn es das ist was ich denke machst du das doch immer beim biken!

so da wir gerade beim cyclassics review sind....

mein team





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2010)

mein bike





[/URL][/IMG]

meine zeit weiß nicht irgendwas bei 1h40 33,55schnitt 500schiessmichtotster bei den senioren1!
aber tada teamwertung unter den ersten 100!
aber das beste waren die zig radler im tee aufm rathausmarkt in der sonne hinterher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brauerei (19. August 2010)

Na wenn ihr hier alle eure Ergebnisse postet: ich war auf der 155er am Start. Hat bei mir für die 157,1km 4:04:48 gedauert. Damit 678. und 5 Min. langsamer als geplant.


----------



## GustavS (19. August 2010)

Ja ja, ich war auch dabei, dann oute ich mich eben auch. Aber nachdem burn unwiderstehlich davon zog und ich unseren anderen Mitstreiter bei meinem Einbiegen in die "Verpflegungszone"  verloren habe, musste ich mich allein durchschlagen. Dafür ist das Gesamtergebnis 7.7xx und mein AK-Platz von 3.3xx doch ganz respektabel, oder?? 

Aber meine Prioritäten liegen ja auch eher auf den SEEEHHHR kurzen Strecken .


----------



## burn (19. August 2010)

Dafuer bist du auf den kurzen Strecken umso schneller und erfolgreicher!


----------



## GustavS (19. August 2010)

Vielleicht war ich ja so "langsam", weil ich vor Stolz immer noch so schwebe... (und damit die Kraft nicht auf die Straße bringen kann)


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2010)

@brauerei du fährst nicht beim sanateam oder?


----------



## brauerei (20. August 2010)

@coma: Nö, ich fahre noch in keinem Team. Bin immer mal so mit dem Rad unterwegs als Ausgleich zum Laufen (oder anders herum?) Die Cyclassics waren schon ganz schön, auch wenn ich mir viel mehr Zuschauer gewünscht hätte. Zumindest in der Stadt wären so Menschenmassen wie beim Marathon recht nett.


----------



## RenéJ (21. August 2010)

Fährt heut jm??


----------



## Bleibdoof (21. August 2010)

Verdammt jetzt bin ich schon wieder zurück  Habe mich heute zum ersten mal nach mhh 1,5 Monaten getraut die Ergongriffe auszuprobieren, weil meine linke Hand seit ein paar Tagen wieder "ganz" wach ist.

Also ist auf jeden Fall etwas besser geworden...aber ganz weg leider immer noch nicht. Ich hoffe ich kann da mit der richtigen Einstellung noch einiges tun


----------



## RenéJ (22. August 2010)

und wie siehts heut aus?? jm. lust und zeit?


----------



## Quator94 (24. August 2010)

Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder biken. Hätte wer lust am Wochenende nach Travemünde oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (26. August 2010)

Bleibdoof schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt bin ich schon wieder zurück  Habe mich heute zum ersten mal nach mhh 1,5 Monaten getraut die Ergongriffe auszuprobieren, weil meine linke Hand seit ein paar Tagen wieder "ganz" wach ist.
> 
> Also ist auf jeden Fall etwas besser geworden...aber ganz weg leider immer noch nicht. Ich hoffe ich kann da mit der richtigen Einstellung noch einiges tun


Biogrip!


----------



## RenéJ (26. August 2010)

@ Quator: Also ich wäre mit dabei am WE....

Was is denn mit den anderen, habt ihr keine Lust mehr oder fahrt ihr woanders???


----------



## burn (26. August 2010)

Was haelt denn die Allgemeinheit von einem Nachmittag/Sunset/Nightride am Samstag? Ab ca. 15:00 waere ich zeitlich flexibel...


----------



## RenéJ (26. August 2010)

Bin dabei! schön wärs ja wenn wir mal wieder paar mehr werden.


----------



## Quator94 (26. August 2010)

Interessant wäre auch wo wir hinfahren


----------



## coma1976 (26. August 2010)

kann nix nur fr
das nächste we am fr oder so


----------



## RenéJ (28. August 2010)

Heut 16 uhr treffen am Parkplatz Riesebusch??


----------



## Quator94 (28. August 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich dieser Riesebusch?


----------



## coma1976 (28. August 2010)

na war jemand los heute?
habe meinen fuhrpark mal etwas den hiesigen verhältnissen angepaßt...
und mir eine cc schlampe zugelegt...
wie siehts aus mit nächstem freitag? 
auch gerne mit lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (29. August 2010)

klar war ich los........aber wieder allein.....

nächstes WE kann ich nich, fahr freitag nach NRW

@Coma: was hast dir denn schönes geholt?


----------



## Bleibdoof (29. August 2010)

Ich war auch los, ich "muss" ja immer noch die Ergon Winkel testen 
Danke für den Tip mit den Biogrip. Die würde ich allerdings nur testen, wenn alles andere scheitert. Optisch gehen die ja gar nicht 

Bin auch schön klitschnass geworden...naja jetzt hat das Fahrrad auch mal Regen und Matsch gesehen 

Zum Riesebusch hätte ich aber auch noch eine Frage: Wie lang kann man da denn so unterwegs sein?


----------



## RenéJ (29. August 2010)

Im Riesebusch kannst dich ne ganze zeit aufhalten, da es viele verschiedene Wege gibt, bzw hasste paar möglichkeiten die Strecken und Weiterführungen in andere Waldstücke zu verbinden.
Am besten is es wenn man die Tour am Parkplatz Riesebusch beginnt.
Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (29. August 2010)

habe mir nen cannondale rush gekauft-ist mal was anderes v.a. nicht so anstrengend wie mein switch!






[/URL][/IMG]
war auch eben los probefahrt....


----------



## coma1976 (5. September 2010)

wie siehts aus mit nächstem freitag zum lampentest?


----------



## RenéJ (6. September 2010)

Jetzt Freitag? (10.9) bei mir gut.......wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. September 2010)

Coma...schönes Cannondale. 
Ich glaube so´n leichtes Fully wäre auch noch mal was für mich. Mit dem Slayer ist es nicht immer einfach. Ich (wir) war nämlich auch mal schnell auf ausgiebiger Probefahrt


----------



## coma1976 (6. September 2010)

@dawg wußte gar nicht das in meckpomm solche hügel zu finden sind
sieht nett aus...
ja ne cc-schlampe für hier ist echt nen wohltat!


----------



## coma1976 (6. September 2010)

so etwas mehr resonanz hier im forum zwecks touren wäre auch mal nicht schlecht....
je mehr leute umso mehr spaß....


----------



## burn (7. September 2010)

freitag kann ich mal wieder nicht... aber was haelst du davon heute mal ein bisschen laenger zu arbeiten und um 21.30 einen N8ride aus Moelln nach HL zu machen?


----------



## coma1976 (7. September 2010)

ja wenn ich keine kinder hätt...und lust hätte so lang zu arbeiten!

wg freitag kann aber erst so ab 20uhr.mein vorschlag wäre treffen bei mir im hochschulstadtteil und dann an der wakenitz entlang und dann ab in den wilden osten emus jagen..


----------



## RenéJ (8. September 2010)

@ Dawg: Sehr schöne Bilder, wo warst du??

@Coma: also wenn das zeitlich bei dir fest ist, dann bin ich dabei.....bin ab 19.00 uhr eh im Hochschulstadtteil..... und das stündchen bekomm ich schon rum.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. September 2010)

@ RenéJ   ... wir waren im Zillertal


----------



## coma1976 (8. September 2010)

zwanzig hundert geht klar!aldi parkplatz treffpunkt!


----------



## RenéJ (9. September 2010)

Jawoll Ja!


----------



## jan_hl (9. September 2010)

Vermisst jemand ein Stevens Fullie in Luebeck oder Umgebung?

Falls ja, die Polizei hat es gefunden:
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=63616


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (10. September 2010)

kommt denn noch jm.? oder sind wir nur zu zweit!?


----------



## Bleibdoof (10. September 2010)

Wie weit wollt ihr denn fahren? ^^

Also es könnt sein, dass ich tatsächlich vorbeischneie, Hochschulstadtteil wohne ich ja fast... 

Muss dann aber jetzt erst mal noch mal schnell los n Licht besorgen 

Wenn ich um 20.00 nicht beim Aldi bin, könnt ihr einfach los donnern!


----------



## RenéJ (11. September 2010)

Moggen!!!! Sehr schöne Tour gestern, hat mal wieder Laune gemacht......schön dank an den Tour-guide und sein Navi! bisl lahme Beine hab ich aber sonst alles gut.
@Bleibdoof: Wie siehts bei dir aus??


----------



## Bleibdoof (11. September 2010)

Moin! 

Also die Beine gehen (noch), das werte Hinterteil schmerzt etwas  

Aber der richtige Muskelkater kommt bei mir meistens immer erst am zweiten Tag 

Auch von mir noch mal schönen Dank, gerne wieder!


----------



## coma1976 (11. September 2010)

tach schön
habe nacken von meiner helmlampe:-(
aber sonst merk ich nix...
ja war ganz nett gestern und schreit nach wiederholung vlt dann mal riesebusch bis travemünde...


----------



## RenéJ (11. September 2010)

Jo das nächste mal bin ich auch für die Reisebusch Tour.......hab vorhin nochma ne runde im "Busch" gedreht.


----------



## coma1976 (11. September 2010)

und ich war mit anhänger und familie an der wakenitz zum ausfahren....

und heute morgen sah mein bike so aus....






[/URL][/IMG]

und nun wieder so mit neuen pedalen...und sauber





[/URL][/IMG]

@bleibdoof was macht deine hand?


----------



## Bleibdoof (12. September 2010)

Sauber machen wollte ich heute auch noch mal... mal schauen, ob ich mich dazu später noch motiviert bekomme  

Der Hand gehts gut, das Gröbste scheint wirklich abgestellt zu sein. So kann man ja wirklich fahren. Sollte es durch die nächste Feinjustierung noch besser werden, nehme ich das aber natürlich auch gerne


----------



## Chaser84 (13. September 2010)

Ihr fahrt nicht zufällig Freitag wieder ne kleine Tour?
Wollte mich als Neuling mal anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (13. September 2010)

Ich werde am Freitag einen kleinen Nightride starten. Start wird wohl ca. 18.00 in Braunlage sein 

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Chaser84 (13. September 2010)

Von Braunlage nach Lübeck? 
Ähm, das is mir nen bischen zu weit, ich hoffe hier gibts noch ein paar die mit mir auf ne Anfänger Tour gehen.


----------



## coma1976 (13. September 2010)

bin dabei!


----------



## Rennkram (13. September 2010)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt


----------



## RenéJ (14. September 2010)

Jo wenn das wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, würd ich die Riesebusch Tour vorschlagen.....

@ Coma und Burn: viel Spaß im Harz! Verdammt!


----------



## litefreak (14. September 2010)

am WE bei Tageslicht wäre ich auch dabei
(die China-Leuchte wird wohl nächsten Monat bestellt - dann wäre ich auch bei den nächtlichen Ausflügen dabei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (14. September 2010)

@slackfreak warum so lange warten.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/SSC-P7-LED-Fahrr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bdf1014e


----------



## Chaser84 (14. September 2010)

@ RenéJ

Weis zwar nicht was das für ne Tour ist, aber bin dabei!

Freitag Abend 20:00 ? Will mal meine neue Leuchte ausprobieren...


----------



## litefreak (14. September 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @slackfreak warum so lange warten.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SSC-P7-LED-Fahrr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bdf1014e



Ist ja auch aus China, daher wird's zu diesem WE bei mir nichts mit der Lampe 
Aber danke für den Tip. Ich dachte an die oder die.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. September 2010)

ja, ja zum Schluss noch mal in den Harz das wär schon was... Schade, daß wir das Wurmbergrocken dieses Jahr nicht wiederholt haben!
Im Moment kann ich aber noch nicht wieder auf´s Radl. Hatte mir ne schöne Schienbeinprellung, mit dickem Bluterguss, in den Alpen zugezogen und das muß erstmal wieder heilen.  Aber dann kann der Nigthride kommen.


----------



## coma1976 (14. September 2010)

@dawg hör auf zu jammern du warst doch in den alpen!gute besserung

@slackfreak erstere ist genau das gleiche modell und die zweite eigentlich porno aber ich denke vom gewicht her nur was fürn lenker!

habe sonst noch eine sigma powerled black pro hier rumliegen....


----------



## RenéJ (15. September 2010)

Also mir ist egal wann wir fahren, ob dunkel oder hell. Hauptsache wir fahren.....


----------



## RenéJ (17. September 2010)

SO Männer! was is nu sache hier heut??? Wann wollen wir uns treffen?? oder keine lust wegen bisl schlecht wetter???


----------



## Chaser84 (17. September 2010)

Ähm, können wir das vll auf morgen abend 19:00 verschieben?


----------



## RenéJ (17. September 2010)

Jo , dann fahrn wir morgen.......19.00 Uhr Riesbusch-Parkplatz Bad Schwartau.


----------



## Bleibdoof (17. September 2010)

Verdammt ich wollte vorhin schon antworten, habe aber wohl vergessen auf antworten zu klicken... 

Ich merke mir das auch mal vor, allerdings werde ich bei strömendem Regen knicken  

Aber das wird ja wieder so ein "Blindflug" für mich... Ist im Hellen fahren jetzt völlig out?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (18. September 2010)

Shade ich hatte gehofft das wir in Lübeck (Hochschulstadteil) starten, sonst muss ich noch 30km extra radeln und dann schaff ich keine Tour mehr.

Es is aber auch verflixt... muss wohl wieder passen, das nächste mal start in Lübeck bin ich dabei.


----------



## RenéJ (18. September 2010)

Also wir können uns ja auch bei mir auf der Ecke treffen......dann fahren wir gemeinsam nach schwartau.....dann ham wir alle fast die gleiche strecke. 
Hochschulstadtteil die ecke kenn ich mich nicht so aus, bin das letztes WE das erste mal gefahren


----------



## RenéJ (18. September 2010)

So, wir sind dann jetzt schon zu dritt: Meiner einer, Bleibdoof und chaser84.
falls sich noch jm. anschliessen will, treffen so gegen 18.45- 19.00 uhr am Parkplatz Riesebusch unten an der (Schwart)Au-Brücke


----------



## coma1976 (18. September 2010)

tach die herren grüße aus dem harz!burn et moi haben gestern nen wurmberg nightride gemacht


----------



## GustavS (18. September 2010)

NEID!!!
Deine neuen Bremsscheiben warten bei Deiner Frau auf Dich...
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## coma1976 (18. September 2010)

du bereitest dich ja nur noch für dm und em vor und mit uns gibst du dich ja gar nicht mehr ab!


----------



## GustavS (18. September 2010)

em?? im nächsten Jahr ist wm 

Und wenn ich endlich mal meine Bremsen entlüftet und gereinigt bekomme, dann kann ich mal zur allgemeinen Belustigung vorführen, wie sich ein RR-Fahrer auf dem MTB (war das nicht irgendwie irgendwas mit Gleichgewicht??) blamieren kann


----------



## coma1976 (19. September 2010)

ich bitte darum!


----------



## burn (19. September 2010)

N8fahrten machen Spass! Leute macht mehr N8fahrten!

Kleines Appetithaeppchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (19. September 2010)

Nette Lampe...


----------



## GustavS (20. September 2010)

GustavS schrieb:


> ...war das nicht irgendwie irgendwas mit Gleichgewicht?? ...




ich glaube, ich verwende das falsche Fahrrad. Mit dem Velo (sogar mit Seitenständer) in den Videos hier scheint diese "Gleichgewichtssache" viel einfacher zu funktionieren:






 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5O0oXII4J0"]YouTube        - Abene "BM Chez Kiki" pt 1[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17M0xfBOgrI"]YouTube        - Abene "BM Chez Kiki" pt 2[/nomedia]


----------



## litefreak (20. September 2010)

@GustavS: geiles Video!


----------



## burn (20. September 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen unseres Wochenendes:


* Es wurde Rad gefahren *





*Kaesebrot gegessen*





*Noch mehr Rad gefahren*





*Ein Radler getrunken*





*Kleinere Reparaturen durchgefuehrt*





*Und noch mehr Radler getrunken*


----------



## dragger (23. September 2010)

Achja, Braunlage.......von meinem Letzten Ausflug dahin bin ich immer noch verbeult....


----------



## dragger (24. September 2010)

@GustavS
Ich hätt hier noch was, das Dich Interessieren könnte!

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=24607&sort=1&cat=1&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (27. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!! wollt mal fragen ob noch wer Interesse hat ne Lampe bei www.Magicshine.eu mitzubestellen......denen kann man nen Preisvorschlag senden und vielleicht geht ja preislich noch bisl was wenn paar mehr bestellt.
Bei Interesse bitte melden

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (27. September 2010)

der preis ist ja nicht so heiß-20 eur mehr als in hk!

hier noch mal ein pic vom sonntag am amozonas des nordens-das foto brachte mir 15 mückenstiche ein:-(





[/URL][/IMG]
von oben war es trocken aber teilweise 5m lange pfützen-aquaplaning vom feinsten...


----------



## coma1976 (27. September 2010)

aso und freitag radfahren?15 uhr ab mölln oder abends in hl?


----------



## RenéJ (30. September 2010)

so lampe is bestellt, für ein Witz von Geld.........
Freitag kann ich leider nicht, bin telefonisch an die Firma gefesselt.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (30. September 2010)

Wollt mal fragen wer einen guten Fahrradladen in Lübeck kennt?
Bin im Harz mit 35 Sachen ins Schleudern gekommen und über nen Bordstein gefahren. Wie es ausgegangen ist könnt ihr euch denken, jedenfalls macht meine Federgabel jetzt komische Geräusche in einer bestimmten Stellung. Außerdem ist der Schnellspanner verbogen und da gehört sowieso jetzt einiges gerichtet.


----------



## coma1976 (30. September 2010)

an deiner stelle würde ich die gabel wegschmeißen!und das fahrrad auch gleich hinterher!
also jedenfalls wenn so einiges gerichtet werden muß....
im ernst aus deiner aussage geht nichts hervor was sein könnte...
radladen wäre at in der beckergrube z.b.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (30. September 2010)

Na gut, was versteh ich unter einiges gerichtet:
die Achse des Schnellspanners ist jetzt krumm...Kostenpunkt fÃ¼r einen neuen Schnellspanner ~15â¬
Eventuell mÃ¼ssen 8ten entfernt werden. Kostenpunkt kA, aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als ~80 â¬
Die Federgabel federt soweit alles normal, nur wenn man sie den ersten cm reindrÃ¼ckt, dann kommt ein zischendes GerÃ¤usch. Das wars. Ob jetzt die Federeigenschaft nachtrÃ¤glich sich verschlechtert hat, weiÃ ich nicht bzw. kann ich nicht beurteilen. AuÃerdem hat sie ihre 100 Stunden auf dem Buckel und sollte wie im Manual beschrieben einmal auseinandergenommen werden. Das kann ja nicht die Welt kosten.

Das wÃ¤rs eigentlich. Und dafÃ¼r soll ich ein Fahrrad wegwerfen das letztes Jahr Ã¼ber 1000 â¬ gekostet hat?

Edit: habs mir nochmal angehÃ¶rt: wenn der PopLoc offen ist, macht der keinen Mucks, wenn man aber die Federgabel schlieÃt, gibt das komische GerÃ¤usche beim einfedern...


----------



## coma1976 (30. September 2010)

war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint mit dem wegwerfen-es hörte sich nur so krass an-richten klingt nach rahmen und nicht lr achten!
schnellspanner habe ich noch diverse liegen-kosten 0 euro
laufräder zentrieren max 30eur
federgabel ist ne rs?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (1. Oktober 2010)

RS? Rock-Shox?
Is eine Reba Dual-Air SL!


----------



## GustavS (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Gabel würde ich überlegen, sie bei Sport Import (http://www.sportimport.de/) einzuschicken. Wenn das Rad erst ein Jahr alt ist, hast Du zum einen sowieso den obligatorischen Servicetermin (um die Garantie aufrecht zu erhalten) und zum anderen wirst Du hier in HL keinen Händler finden, der sich ernsthaft mit Federgabeln auskennt. Wie auch, es gibt nicht sehr viele MB in HL. Und die, die es gibt, bringen die Gabeln nicht zum Service zum Händler. Frag doch mal hier in der Runde rum, wer seine Gabel vom Händler seines Vertrauens warten hat lassen... (Die Händlersuche im 50km-Umkreis um HL auf der HP von SI ergibt übrigens: "Leider haben wir zu dieser Eingabe kein Ergebniss für Sie gefunden.")

Außerdem hast Du da die Chance, dass die Dir Deiner Gabel "kostenlos" mit Teilen aushelfen (den Service allerdings musst Du bezahlen). Frag einfach mal per Mail bei denen an (auch wie lange es dauert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (1. Oktober 2010)

Gesagt getan!
Ich warte mal auf die Antwort ab.
Habe aber auch eher damit gerechnet, dass ich das entweder selber machen oder einen richtige Servicewerkstatt suchen muss.

mal kurz zu den Schnellspannern: ist totales Neuland, aber kann ich auch andere Schnellspanner installieren? Weil die Sunringle-Dinger findet man so gut wie nicht und deswegen schaue ich schon nach Alternativen!


----------



## coma1976 (1. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt habe noch welche liegen.du hast normale spanner oder qr 15 steckachse?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (1. Oktober 2010)

janz normale. Also die Dünnen  ich denke das sind die Normalen.


----------



## Szeged (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin, 
gehört zwar nicht so wirklich zum Thema, aber ich glaub es gibt  wahrscheinlich keinen Ort im Forum, wo sich mehr Lübecker tummeln.
Bin relativ neu in Lübeck und müsste nach jetzt zwei Stürzen mal das  Vorderrad meines Crossrades zentrieren lassen. Trau mich da leider noch  nicht ran. Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp für mich, wo ich das am besten,  schnellsten und nicht zu teuer machen lassen kann? Wäre klasse.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. Oktober 2010)

so was kannste doch in jedem, der bestimmt 10 Radladen in HL machen lassen. Wird wohl überall nicht viel kosten.


----------



## coma1976 (1. Oktober 2010)

mein laden des vertrauens ist at in der beckergrube-haben allerdings oft viel zu tun,sprich es dauert evtl ein bischen.alle anderen läden finde ich persönlich eher schei...äh nicht so toll

@darkslider willst du jetzt schnellspanner von mir oder nicht?


----------



## RenéJ (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich schwöre mittlerweile auf " Ihr Fahrradprofi" in Ahrensbök. Die Jungs machen wirklich gute Arbeit und auch mit der Beratung bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. Oktober 2010)

at ist wirklich gut und sympathisch u Bike Market ist ok, weil ich da nen Kumpel hab und Sachen günstiger bekomme. Der Rest ist wirklich nicht doll aber zentrieren werden sie wohl alle können...


@ René... gleichzeitig Post


----------



## GustavS (1. Oktober 2010)

oder Ihr sprecht mal dragger an, der arbeitet im Bikeshop (leider in RZ) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (1. Oktober 2010)

kommen wir mal wieder zum thema fahren...

wir sollten es doch mal wieder schaffen in einer etwas größeren runde ne runde zu drehen!

terminvorschläge meinerseits das we 16. 17.10?wie siehts da bei euch so aus?


----------



## GustavS (1. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es morgen ab 9:00? Einmal bis Lauenburg und zurück? GA1-Training auf dem MB!!!!

@coma1976
Wenn der Herr vorhin mal das Telefon abgenommen hätte, hätten wir uns schön für morgen verabreden können. 
@burn
dito  

Ihr wisst beide, wie nett das gemeint ist...


----------



## RenéJ (2. Oktober 2010)

@Dawg: Ja das is timing!

@Coma: 16. 17.10 das WE bin ich dabei.....bis dahin sollte ich dann auch meine Funzel haben.

Gruß


----------



## Chaser84 (2. Oktober 2010)

16.-17.10 klingt sehr gut!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. Oktober 2010)

wenn mein Bein bis dahin fit ist, bin ich auch dabei. Rücklicht ist schon montiert


----------



## burn (2. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts denn morgen aus? muss ja nicht bei dunkelheit sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (2. Oktober 2010)

@gustav bist du sicher das du meine nummer gewählt hast?
   hatte heut grundlagen 1 mit meinen kids ne runde gedreht singlespeed+anhänger=dicke   
beine!
@burn morgen wenn nur später nachmittag bin strohwitwer bis dahin...


----------



## coma1976 (2. Oktober 2010)

nachricht vom chef: bin ab 16.00 verfügbar

also wo ?


----------



## burn (2. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag 16.00 Holstentor!


----------



## coma1976 (2. Oktober 2010)

ok


----------



## burn (3. Oktober 2010)

Sonst mal wieder keiner? Es gibt trockene 17°C!


----------



## madbull (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie fahrt ihr? Rlesebusch zuerst, wann wärt ihr dann am Parkplatz, so 16:20 / 16:30?


----------



## coma1976 (3. Oktober 2010)

wohl eher halb


----------



## madbull (3. Oktober 2010)

Okidoki, bin da.
Bringt ihr Bier mit? Dann könnten wir uns erstmal ein wenig Sonne in die Herzen trinken.


----------



## burn (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eher fuer ein Pausenbier auf der Mole/Steilufer


----------



## coma1976 (3. Oktober 2010)

wie bist du denn drauf-don`t drink and drive
holen wir an der tanke denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (4. Oktober 2010)

Wieder mal ein bzw. mehrere gelungene N8fahrten, danke an die beiden Mitfahrer


----------



## GustavS (4. Oktober 2010)

Na das ist ja mal ein gelungenes Bild, klasse.  

@burn
Da die beiden auf Bild 2 keine Liegestühle dabei haben, musstest Du die wohl schleppen? War sicher schwierig im Unterholz


----------



## burn (4. Oktober 2010)

die alten herren sollten ja wenigstens in der pause gut sitzen


----------



## coma1976 (4. Oktober 2010)

ma nich so frech du jungspund!komm ertmal in unser alter...
suche für freitag eine mitfahrgelegenheit mölln-lübeck ca 15.15


----------



## burn (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich koennte nur eine Mitbikegelegenheit anbieten


----------



## coma1976 (4. Oktober 2010)

was kost?


----------



## burn (4. Oktober 2010)

Weil du es bist berechne* ich dir nichts...



*Angebot nur gueltig bei Trockenheit.


----------



## GustavS (4. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem (vorläufigen) Wetterbericht soll es ein Wetter wie heute werden. Also wäre auch ich am Kanal unterwegs. Wenn die Herren auf den Ältesten in der Runde  ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen, würde ich mich vorsichtig anmelden... Da der Winterpokal bald beginnt, ist ein wenig Training im Vorfeld vielleicht nicht schlecht . Zumindest lässt sich dieser Monat schon mal gut an, ich bekomme bestimmt mein Monatsziel an km voll...


----------



## coma1976 (4. Oktober 2010)

es sei dir gestattet methusalem!

auf dem foto sehen wir so stereotyp aus- wenn man sich das pic ne stunde anguckt flasht das...!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........-v.a. der herr in der mitte-nebenjob gangsterrapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Szeged (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit AT. Laufrad um 11 hingebracht und um halb 3 der Anruf, dass es zentriert ist. Besser gehts fast nicht


----------



## litefreak (5. Oktober 2010)

Szeged schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit AT. Laufrad um 11 hingebracht und um halb 3 der Anruf, dass es zentriert ist. Besser gehts fast nicht


Was hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## Szeged (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab 10â¬ gezahlt. War aber auch ne nicht mehr fahrbare Acht drin.


----------



## madbull (5. Oktober 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> auf dem foto sehen wir so stereotyp aus- wenn man sich das pic ne stunde anguckt *flasht* das...!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........-v.a. der herr in der mitte-nebenjob gangsterrapper


Flashblock funktioniert hier leider nicht...


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (6. Oktober 2010)

So, ich meld mich auch mal wieder.

@ GustavS: wie bist Du überhaupt auf Sportimport gekommen? Hab jetzt die Gabel ausgebaut und werde aller voraussicht nach sie dorthin schicken zum checken und iO bringen.

@coma1976: wär super, wenn ich einen Schnellspanner bekommen könnte. Eilt aber nicht, weil ja ein wichtiges Stück des Fahrrads demnächst fehlen wird  und ja, hab die normalen, qr15 sind wahrscheinlich nur an Fahrrädern vorzufinden, mit denen man >1m Drops vor hat.
Arbeit über Arbeit kommt da auf mcih zu...aber wer fällt auch schon hin...


----------



## GustavS (6. Oktober 2010)

Darkslider2k4 schrieb:


> @ GustavS: wie bist Du überhaupt auf Sportimport gekommen? Hab jetzt die Gabel ausgebaut und werde aller voraussicht nach sie dorthin schicken zum checken und iO bringen




Ist nun mal der Importeur für alle Gabeln von Rock Shox. Meine Reba war auch schon mal da zum Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (6. Oktober 2010)

Yuhu! endlich geht ma alles nach Plan.....hab heut meine neue Lampe bekommen, hat ja nicht mal eine Woche gedauert, Hong Kong scheint doch gar nicht so weit weg.......
von mir aus könn wa los!!!

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (8. Oktober 2010)

@gustavvvvvvvvvvvvv
 kommst du mot dem spark?würde sonst ne andere strecke fahren durch den wald bis rz und dann am see usw...


----------



## GustavS (8. Oktober 2010)

Musste wg. eines Termins kurzfristig umdisponieren und habe das Spark nach HH ausgeführt. Das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbunden...  (wobei der Hinweg mit Rückenwind angenehm war, denn zurück ... man kann´s sich denken )


----------



## coma1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

am kanal war es auch nicht anders:mal rückenwind dann von vorne ätzend....


----------



## RenéJ (11. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen!!!
wollt ma fragen wie es denn kommendes Wochenende denn nu so ausschaut mit fahren?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin wieder genesen und wäre (theoretisch) somit dabei...


----------



## coma1976 (11. Oktober 2010)

theoretisch reicht aber nicht

persönlich passen mir beide tage-wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## RenéJ (11. Oktober 2010)

Mir und nem Kumpel is es auch gleich an welchem Tag!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. Oktober 2010)

wenn mit Night Ride, dann lieber Samstag. Muß Montag schon um 5 auf der Arbeit sein


----------



## Chaser84 (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieses WE sieht schlecht aus, meine Winterklamotten kommen nicht rechtzeitig. Ne Woche später wäre ich vll dabei ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (12. Oktober 2010)

es ist doch noch kein winter?!das ist ja nun ne faule ausrede...
gut dann fahren wir samstag!ich würde sagen so gegen vier halb fünf los treffpunkt holstentor und dann riesebusch


----------



## RenéJ (12. Oktober 2010)

ja so machen wir das.....


----------



## burn (13. Oktober 2010)

@chaser84 lass dich von coma1976 nicht auf den Arm nehmen! Ich habe ihn zufaellig gestern im Wald getroffen und er hatte auch schon die Winterhose an!

*Beweisbild:*


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Oktober 2010)

...und dann fotografiert ihr euch gleich?   


hat jemand zufällig  einen Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25er sinnlos zu hause rumliegen/ abzugeben?


----------



## coma1976 (13. Oktober 2010)

echte liebe unter männern halt...

@dawg nee hab ich nicht aber noch fat alberts falt 2,35 1*front+2*hinten....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Oktober 2010)

die hab ich ja gerade drauf. Habe aber jetzt für Herbst/ Winter vorne den Fetten in 2,25 und hinten wollt ich noch nen Smarten. Bis zum WE eventuell, bekomme ich ja auch im Netz keinen mehr.


----------



## GustavS (13. Oktober 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ...hat jemand zufällig  einen Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25er sinnlos zu hause rumliegen/ abzugeben?



Da bist Du zwei Wochen zu spät. Hatte sie sechs Monate rumliegen und habe sie jetzt "verschenkt". Einen alten (und drei nagelneue) Furious Fred hätte ich noch hier liegen...  (alle unter 300g )

Und für das Stadtrad habe ich einen Satz Schwalbe Ice Spiker angeschafft, man weiß ja nicht, ob der kommende Winter mit dem letzten mithalten will...


----------



## coma1976 (14. Oktober 2010)

warmduscherfat albert hat gereicht!wie siehts bei dir aus mit samstag?
Wettertechnisch wirds wohl richtig herbstig werden!


----------



## RenéJ (15. Oktober 2010)

Wettermäßig geht das denk ich in ordnung......
aber wieviele sind wir denn nu?? mein Kumpel fällt weg weil wegen Säuche.

PS.:Falls noch wer klamotten oder sowas braucht auf die schnelle. bei BOC in Lübeck gibs momentan 20% auf alles was nicht reduziert is. und bei tchibo gibs auch multifunktionssportklamotten diese woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich komme mit, muss allerdings spaetestens 20.00 wieder daheim sein. Also wenn der Rest etwas flexibel ist waere mir ein Start um 15.00 lieber... 

Wenn nicht biege ich einfach zwischendurch in Richtung Heimat ab!


----------



## coma1976 (15. Oktober 2010)

ich wärs


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. Oktober 2010)

müsste ich auch schaffen


----------



## coma1976 (16. Oktober 2010)

fahren alle dann um drei ?oder gibt es witterungsbedingte absagen?


----------



## RenéJ (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich weis noch nicht ob ich mitkomme......ich schwächel jetzt auch ein bisl.ma sehn wie es mir nachher geht


----------



## RenéJ (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich komm mit!!! komme aber direkt zum Busch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (16. Oktober 2010)

bis gleich...


----------



## coma1976 (16. Oktober 2010)

@burn 15hundert holstentor-mach mich denn mal schick bis gleich

@rene jop halb ca


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Oktober 2010)

ich mach schnell u hoffe, daß ich es zu halb 4 schaffe...bis dann


----------



## RenéJ (16. Oktober 2010)

Hau mir aufs Maul! ich bin ganz schön fertig und der Oberschenkel macht so leichte Krapfartige zuckungen. Nicht mein Tag: aber war trotzdem nett!!
Coma du lebst hoffentlich noch!?!?!
Burn du auch gut nach haus gekommen? 
@Dawg: hast noch was ergattert?


----------



## coma1976 (16. Oktober 2010)

jop ich lebe noch ihr nightrideverweigerer!war um halb neun zu hause
ihr habt echt was verpaßt:singletrailvergnügen an der trave,ordentlich brandung in travemünde an der mole,rückenwind am steilufer-jihaa,und so halber rückenwind richtung hl.

aber nu bin ich auch fertig mein hintern schamertzt-treppe und sitzen aua
bon nuit die herren...
bis hoffentlich demnächst


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich war dann nochmal bei BOC und weil das Mädel so nett war, habe ich ihr ne VAUDE Leicht-Regenjacke und Mavic Beinlinge abgekauft.  

@ René schau mal noch bitte welche Größe deine Platzangst Hose hat.

@ coma...welche Größe hatte deine Regenhose?  L wäre leider nicht mehr vorrätig...


War ne schöne Ausfahrt...bis dann


----------



## RenéJ (17. Oktober 2010)

Morjen!! 
@Dawg: Meine Klipspringer ist Größe M
 Platzangstangaben:
XS: 90 -- 98
S: 92 -- 102
M: 94 -- 106
L: 96 -- 110
XL: 98 -- 114
XXL: 100 -- 118

Wie wärs mitt der hier??

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Zip-Off-Pant-Proline-2010-schwarz::21320.html


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Oktober 2010)

@ Coma u René...danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## coma1976 (20. Oktober 2010)

@dawg gern geschehen

suche für freitag 22.10 15uhr ne mitfahrgelegenheit von mölln nach lübeck?!


----------



## coma1976 (20. Oktober 2010)

keine ursache

suche für freitag 15hundert mitbikegelegenheit mölln-lübeck!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (20. Oktober 2010)

Krasser Start!
Meine Federgabel kommt wahrscheinlich morgen, würde aber ungern so eine große Tour gleich zu Beginn fahren. Naja vllt demnächst dann.
Greetz


----------



## coma1976 (22. Oktober 2010)

keiner dabei bei diesem herrlichen wetter?
man man nur warmduscher und schönwetterbiker


----------



## Chaser84 (22. Oktober 2010)

Meine Winterklamotten kommen Montag, wäre nächstes WE dabei!


----------



## coma1976 (22. Oktober 2010)

na das ist ja mal ein wort!


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute!
mal kurze Zwischenfrage: hat wer eine Hohlachse für das Vorderrad rumliegen? Länge 107mm, Durchmesser 8~9 mit Innendurchmesser von 5mm? Brauche das nur zu Testzwecke. Hatte einen Unfall und neben Schnellspanner ist eben auch die Hohlachse verzogen. Jetzt wollte ich rausfinden, ob eventuell es auch noch die Nabe zerschossen hat und deswegen brauche ich eine alternativ-Achse 
Wäre super wenn sich jemand meldne würde!
Danke


----------



## burn (25. Oktober 2010)

Heute war ja nochmal ein richtig schoener, sonniger Herbstag




ich hoffe ihr habt ihn genauso genossen wie ich




oder hattet zumindest einen Arbeitsplatz an der Sonne, so wie Knut* von der Bahn 





*Name von der Redaktion geaendert


----------



## coma1976 (25. Oktober 2010)

du alter fauler tagesfreizeithaber


----------



## burn (26. Oktober 2010)

tagsueber bei sonnenschein frei zu haben macht echt mehr sinn, als abends wenn es regnet und dunkel ist


----------



## coma1976 (26. Oktober 2010)

wo du recht hast!
megaavalanche ist im juli übrigens um den 10. rum kostet 50eur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

freitag 15.30 biken von mölln nach hl


----------



## coma1976 (29. Oktober 2010)

15.00


----------



## burn (29. Oktober 2010)

morgen?


----------



## coma1976 (29. Oktober 2010)

ne heute!war alleine aber morgen also samstag auch gerne!15 uhr holstentor?


----------



## burn (29. Oktober 2010)

13.00? spaeter wird wieder so spaet und ich muss doch frueh ins bett


----------



## coma1976 (29. Oktober 2010)

ich denk du hast nacht?
13 wird etwas knapp bin mit familie shoppen... 14 uhr wird eher passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (29. Oktober 2010)

Gut gut dann treffen wir uns in der Mitte 

*
Samstag, 30. Oktober 14:00 Holstentor, 14:30 Riesebusch*


sonst noch jmd? sonst halten wir naemlich garnicht erst am Parkplatz Riesebusch an!
Ich gucke morgen kurz vor Abfahrt nochmal hier rein... Das Wetter soll uebrigens gut werden...


----------



## RenéJ (30. Oktober 2010)

ich bin nicht dabei.......muss ersma sehen dass ich das "Knacken" am Tretlager beseitigt bekomm. irgendjm. Tipps für mich?
Shimano BB-UN-26 E 
73/113mm  Vierkanntinnenlager, lässt sich da was nachstellen?

Gruß und viel spaß


----------



## coma1976 (30. Oktober 2010)

bin dabei!
knacken? evtl. lager raus neues fett,kurbelachsen fetten und gut oder es ist die hinterbaulagerung....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Oktober 2010)

bin nicht dabei...ist zu früh.


----------



## RenéJ (30. Oktober 2010)

gut danke! werd jetzt ersma nen Ausdreher besorgen......


----------



## Rennkram (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich starte in Waldhusen. Vieleicht trifft man sich unterwegs 

@ ReneJ
hab hier noch 2 BB-UN-71 XT Innenlager mit 113mm liegen.
Für nen 10er kannst du eins haben. 

Schau aber erstmal, wo das Knacken genau herkommt.
Hab auch mal gedacht, es ist das Innenlager.
Im Endeffekt wars die Sattelstütze


----------



## RenéJ (1. November 2010)

@Rennkram: is zu 100% das lager,war leicht geflutet danke für dein angebot, aber ich bin schon versorgt!

Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. November 2010)

von meinem Bruder fotografiert...suche den Fehler

heute vor der FH Uniklinik





ja, heutzutage kann halt jeder ... studieren


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (2. November 2010)

Erstens:
WAS ist eine FH Uniklinik? Heute kann wohl jeder...posten
Ne kleiner Scherz 

Mir ist erstmal aufgefallen, dass die Scheibenbremse ja auf der falschen Seite befestigt (immer links) ist. Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Federgabel 180° falsch herum eingebaut wordne ist!


----------



## litefreak (2. November 2010)

Das Rad hatte er wohl bestimmt komplett gekauft und nicht selber montiert wie kommt er dann auf die Idee die Gabel zu drehen - Sachen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2010)

keep the spirit ist vlt das neue design von morgen...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. November 2010)

Darkslider2k4 schrieb:


> WAS ist eine FH Uniklinik?



Fachhochschule auf dem Uni-Klinik Gelände...besser für dich?


----------



## Chaser84 (2. November 2010)

Da hab ich heute morgen auch geparkt...

Seid ihr vielleicht mal auf die Idee gekommen das er vielleicht rückwärts fährt?


----------



## RenéJ (3. November 2010)

Jo da warn Profi am Werk........wo wir schon dabei sind!
Ich bekomm kein passendes Innenlager für mein Rad.....hab heut schon das zweite probiert, aber haut nicht hin! 
Hat jm von euch noch ein Shimano BB-UN26-E , in 73/ 113 Vierkant liegen? ich dreh bald ab, nur unfähige leute in den Radläden in der Umgebung.....kotz!


----------



## coma1976 (3. November 2010)

@rene ich leider nix

hatte heut auch ein schönes erlebnis:komme von der arbeit,will mein radl losschließen...
und was seh ich da?irgendsoein vollpfosten hat doch glatt mein rad mitangeschlossen!naja ab zu den sheriffs aber selbst mit ihrem bolzenschneider konnten die nix machen....hab isch so einen hals...scheiß feltfahrer-zu blöd zum anschließen...!


----------



## GustavS (3. November 2010)

Bin also nicht der Einzige mit Kacke am Hacken (gestern nahe Kanal zuerst Platten vorn, dann Kettenriss - zwar neues Kettenschloss, aber kein Nieter dabei)  .


----------



## coma1976 (3. November 2010)

ich dachte du lernst aus fehlern
warum hast du nicht angerufen oder joggst du so gerne....


----------



## RenéJ (4. November 2010)

@coma: und was is nu mit deinem Rad? is das da immernoch angeschlossen?

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

ne meine frau hat es abends noch geholt-der feltschepacken hat sein rad entfernt-bin mal gespannt ob er die bolzenschneiderabdrücke in seinem schloß entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (4. November 2010)

*Sonntag, 15.00 Holstentor*


----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

was ist da los am tor?
welches rad solch ich nehmen?


----------



## burn (4. November 2010)

Ich dachte an eine unserer ueblichen Fahrradtouren... Du nimmst das neue Schwere damit ich es mal sehe


----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

nur wenns da ist....sieht nicht so aus außerdem 16,8 ist nicht schwer
dachte eher ss oder mtb


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. November 2010)

@ RenéJ...hast du denn einen E-Type Umwerfer der nicht am Sitzrohr sondern zwischen Innenlager un Rahmen geklemmt wird? Und da passt kein Standart Vierkant Lager? Das UN26er ist aber eh ein minderwertiges Lager. Suche gleich nach 54 oder 74er.

http://www3.hibike.de/produkt/2d0a683a0b90eceb8e9328ebb02c4478/Shimano%20BB-UN26%20Vierkant.html


----------



## burn (4. November 2010)

Radtyp je nachdem ob noch jmd mitkommt  Mein neues Winterrad ist auch am enstehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

sieht doch gut aus ...brauchst du noch eine bremse?
oder hast du rücktritt...


----------



## burn (4. November 2010)

ich habe die andere noch liegen... nur leider ist das hinterrad ziemlich sagen wir mal "unrund" und ein teil der bremsaufnahme ist gebrochen :/

also dauert es noch ein paar tage bis die wieder dran kann...


----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

?was is gebrochen


----------



## burn (4. November 2010)

bremsaufnahme ist wohl der falsche ausdruck, es ist ein teil der bremsenhalterung gebrochen


----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

ah nu kann ich dir folgen...
und nu?


----------



## burn (4. November 2010)

wird ersatz aufgetrieben


----------



## coma1976 (4. November 2010)

wer macht morgen ne regentour mit?  mölln hl 15hundert kanalbrücke


----------



## RenéJ (5. November 2010)

@ Dawg: ja ich E-type was an der lageraufnahme dran ist....hab nu auch eins endlich gefunden. Di oder Mi sollte es da sein.....bis dahin muss das alte halten


----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2010)

so sonntagsnachmittagkaffeefahrt zu winterpokalpunktzahlaufbesserung






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## burn (7. November 2010)

Schee wars gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2010)

si ombre nur etwas kalt später am tage...


----------



## litefreak (7. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs, hat einer von euch einen 1 1/8" x 10mm Carbon Spacer rumliegen den er nicht braucht?


----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2010)

jop hier


----------



## litefreak (7. November 2010)

Ah, super, danke 
PN' mir deine Adresse, und sag wann Du zeit hast, dann würde ich schnell vorbei kommen und den abholen.


----------



## burn (7. November 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> si ombre nur etwas kalt später am tage...



wo warst du denn noch ganz? scheinst ja noch ein ganzes stueckchen weiter gefahren zu sein...


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2010)

Ich habe ihn mit meiner Kurbel-Geschichte ein wenig aufgehalten. Als er sich dann in die Spur machte, zeigte das Thermometer glatte 0°C an (und dass, wo er doch beinahe in kurzer Hose gestartet wäre ).


----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2010)

habe meinen nachhauseweg noch ein wenig ausgedehnt um wieder warm zu werden-die luft war echt der hammer abends dann...


----------



## dragger (9. November 2010)

Wenn´s genehm ist, misch ich wieder beim Winterpokal mit?!? Hab zwar im Moment "nur nen Testrad", aber ich kann bestimmt ein paar Km´s beisteuern!

Mfg Mario


----------



## burn (10. November 2010)

Wir sind leider voll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (10. November 2010)

Dammich, jetzt muß ich mir ne andere Motivation zum sporteln suchen


----------



## coma1976 (18. November 2010)

morgen 14.30 mölln-lübeck mitfahrer gesucht!
anbei mein neues....hm tourenbike






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chaser84 (18. November 2010)

Tourenbike? *omg*

Fettes Teil!


----------



## Can3 (20. November 2010)

hey habe durch zufall diesen thread endeckt fährt einer von euch noch in riesebusch?? wohne fast neben an... da es dort ein bischen besser aussehen könnte wollt ich mach nachfragen wies aussieht mit ner kleinen sanierung wäre nartürlich im frühjahr fällig einfach pn lg


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. November 2010)

@ coma...du scheinst viel Platz zu haben


----------



## Rennkram (22. November 2010)

Wir machen seit Wochen nur Abbruch, heisst Kabel ausziehen, Geräte ausbauen.
Da bleibt nicht viel Power fürs Radfahren übrig.
Kann im Moment nicht viel fürs Team beitragen, versuche das aber nachzuholen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (22. November 2010)

naja kommt das eine geht das andere....
sonst dreht meine_ _ _ irgendwann am teller....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. November 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Tourenbike? *omg*



gerade gesehen...
die Reifen entlarven es als Tourenbike


----------



## Chaser84 (23. November 2010)

Fürn Motorrad vielleicht^^ ;-)

PS: Hat jemand mal nen Entlüftungskit für Avid Elixir Bremsen?


----------



## RenéJ (23. November 2010)

@ Coma: welches geht denn? Entweder du erzählst mir mal wie ich das anstelle so viel Kohle für Bikes über zu haben, oder du verätst mir mal wo du die so günstig schießt!?  

Ich hab meins jetzt ersma kommplett zerlegt und werd bisl Wartung betreiben.

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (23. November 2010)

@rene ständig selber arbeiten- mein switch wird gehen aber es bleibt in der familie...
günstig ist ja relativ aber teuer war es nicht...


----------



## coma1976 (30. November 2010)

so bevor der fred einfriert...wie siehts aus am wochenende mit fahren?es soll etwas wärmer werden bevorzuge aufgrund der aktuellen schneelage segeberg oder oh....


----------



## Chaser84 (30. November 2010)

Aber ohne Schnee ist doch doof ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (1. Dezember 2010)

deswegen ja oh oder se weil dort schnee ist,und das nicht zu knapp...


----------



## RenéJ (1. Dezember 2010)

ma sehn ob ich es endlich ma wieder schaffe mein bike zusammenzubauen.......habs seit sonntag vorgehabt. interesse hab ich, Kumpel auch , muss es nur schaffen aus den teilen wieder ein Ganzes zu machen.


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
wie siehts denn aus, mein Bike ist fertig, Winterklamotten sind auch da (zumindest teilweise).

Hat denn wer Lust am Samstag nen Winter-Ride zu machen? Habe mir gedacht wir könnten die Strecke Lübeck- Ratzeburg fahren? Gerne auch woanders...

Wäre doch cool wenn wir gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal alle ne große Tour machen. 

Also meldet euch mal fleissig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin eine Woche beruflich in Stuttgart.
Leider konnte ich kein Rad mitnehmen. Bin grad mal eben 6km durch Stadt und Wald gewandert und habe 300hm überwunden 
Jungs, wir müssen weg aus dem Norden.

Gruß Micha "der grad ein Rothaus Zäpfle genießt und die Hotelbibel als Untersetzer benutzt"


----------



## Chaser84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Sind denn alle schon im Winterschlaf?
Soll doch schön Schnee kommen, das muss doch Spaß bringen!


----------



## burn (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin leider zur Weihnachtsfeier, wenn dann eher Sonntag N8ride!


----------



## Chaser84 (16. Dezember 2010)

Also niemand Lust am WE zu fahren?


----------



## coma1976 (18. Dezember 2010)

doch aber wenn sonntach


----------



## Chaser84 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja ok, wo denn treffen? Ratzeburger Allee?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Dezember 2010)

also ich kann nicht, bin auf nem Geburtstag...


----------



## Chaser84 (18. Dezember 2010)

Wer feiert denn bitte Sonntags Geburtstag? Habt ihr alle Montag frei? ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (18. Dezember 2010)

ist halt die frage wohin wir fahren wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Dezember 2010)

Opa Geburtstag

Hatte mir extra noch schmalere Reifen für Herbst bis Frühjahr N8rides gekauf, aber irgendwie komme ich bisher nicht zum fahren. Möchte aber unbedingt nochmal mit Scheinwerfer durchs nächtliche Unterholz


----------



## Chaser84 (18. Dezember 2010)

Richtung Ratzeburg, am Ratzeburger See vorbei hätte ich gesagt.
Wollte morgen um 14:00 Uhr los fahren. Treffpunkt Aral Tanke an der Ratzeburger Allee (nahe Uniklinik). Fahrtzeit max. 2-3 Stunden.

Wenn jemand noch ne andere Idee hat, sollte er es schnell posten.


----------



## coma1976 (19. Dezember 2010)

bin erst ab 14.30 dabei treffpunkt aldi im hochschulstadtteil....


----------



## Chaser84 (19. Dezember 2010)

OK, bin da!


----------



## coma1976 (19. Dezember 2010)

war ja ne entspannte runde heute...hoffe wieder alles aufgetaut bei den herrenbei bis zu zu minus 11grad war es ja auch etwas frisch!


----------



## coma1976 (22. Dezember 2010)

suche mitfahrgelegenheit morgen do 15.30 ab mölln nach hl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (23. Dezember 2010)

hm war keiner da...
dabei war das wetter und die wegverhältnisse doch top
habe knapp drei stunden gebraucht-bin tod...
schöne feiertage allen zusammen!


----------



## burn (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich wuensche euch auch allen ein paar schoene freie Tage. Jmd Lust im laufe der Woche eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## coma1976 (26. Dezember 2010)

aber sicher doch bin ab di oder mi wieder in hl!
fahre aber nur mit dir wenn du nen anderen gesichtsausdruck mitbringst


----------



## RenéJ (26. Dezember 2010)

Jo Frohes Fest euch allen!!!


----------



## burn (26. Dezember 2010)

der ganze schnee laesst leider keinen anderen ausdruck zu, ich war auf meiner tradiotionellen heiligabend runde teilweise bis zu den naben weg... recht anstrengend


----------



## Chaser84 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre Donnerstag auch für ne kleine Runde zu haben, wie beim letzten mal.
Das Weihnachtsganz muss ja auch wieder runter. ;-)


----------



## Smartinsche (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Lübecker Nordlichter!

Ich bin Freitag bis Dienstag  bei Euch im hohen Norden und hätte Lust bei euch mal die "holy trails" zu erkunden...... 

Nimmt mich jemand mit? Würde mich freuen! 
Auto falls benötigt vorhanden, also wo auch immer ihr euch trefft: dabei 

Grüße!
S'martinsche


----------



## burn (28. Dezember 2010)

Es wird morgen so gegen 1400-1430 eine kleine Runde geben, falls jmd Interesse hat bitte hier melden sonst fahre ich mit Felix alleine...


----------



## madbull (28. Dezember 2010)

Ist der TRENGA DE Biker, den ich heute zufällig in Niendorf fotografiert habe, als ich beim Suchen der richtigen Perspektive für Captain Haddock war, zufällig hier unterwegs?


----------



## coma1976 (29. Dezember 2010)

tach madbull!wie sind die streckenverhältnisse an der steilküste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> tach madbull!wie sind die streckenverhältnisse an der steilküste?


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es nicht wirklich - ich bin den ganzen Dezember nur aberzig Stunden Straßen, Wege und Promenaden mit dem Stadtrad gefahren, Arbeit - da bleibt weder viel Lust noch Kraft fürs Nebenher noch Biken...  ;-)
Aber vielleicht schaue ich morgen Nachmittag auf dem Weg nach Travemünde mal nach und fahre drüber, falls es einigermaßen OK ist...
Ich schätze mal, dass es eine relativ breite, von Hunderten von Füßen festgetrampelte Spur geben wird, und die sicher ziemlich ruppig.
Am besten zu fahren sind die Promenaden - allerdings leider zur Zeit auf nur zwei, drei Meter geräumt und mit vielen Spaziergängern, und die mit Hörschwierigkeiten dank dickster Mützen.  ;-)
Wo man ganz gut fahren können dürfte ist der STRAND! Wir hatten doch vor einiger Zeit das Hochwasser, danach dann Frost und Schnee, daher ist da größtenteils flacher, harter (gefrorener Eis-Sand) mit nur einigen cm bedeckter gut fahrbarer Untergrund!


Das hier entstand gestern am Strand in Timmendorf (Bier- und Fotopause bei -9°C und strammem Wind - Hardcore sag ich dir! ):






.........................


----------



## burn (29. Dezember 2010)

Wir machen uns gleich mal auf in Richtung Tvm, mal gucken was uns dort so erwartet


----------



## coma1976 (29. Dezember 2010)

also die streckenverhältnisse waren top! und dank dunkelheit auch nicht mehr so viele bemützte spatzengänger auf den trails!selbst von niendorf vogelpark bis hemmelsdorf 1a geräumt(danke dem unbek.bauern).
nach 4h30m bei minus 9degrees war ich so froh in der wanne zu liegen aber die athmosphäre war echt super!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Dezember 2010)

habt ihr Fotos gemacht?  Ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## burn (30. Dezember 2010)

ne fuer Fotos war es zu dunkel...


Guten Rutsch Jungs!


----------



## coma1976 (31. Dezember 2010)

ebenfalls guten rutsch!war eben nochmal los und habe den rutsch schon mal vorgezogen!
bis nächstes jahr denn...


----------



## RenéJ (31. Dezember 2010)

Wünsch euch auch allen nen guten Rutsch!

Gruß


----------



## litefreak (31. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch gutem Rutsch in neue Jahr


----------



## Chaser84 (31. Dezember 2010)

Jo, guten Rutsch auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallwaverider (1. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch eine guten Rutsch.

Bin zwar schon länger im Forum, war aber erst einmal bei Euch dabei. Würde mich gern dieses Jahr öfter anschließen. Baue zur Zeit erst mal ein bisschen Kondition auf

Munter bleiben,
Olaf


----------



## burn (5. Januar 2011)

Wer von euch, ausser GS, hat denn morgen Lust auf Radfahren mit mir und evtl. GS? Start ca. 14:30 - 15:00.


----------



## Chaser84 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin leider krank. ;-)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/121062


----------



## burn (11. Januar 2011)

Sonntag 15:00 Holstentor


Wer kommt mit?


----------



## GustavS (11. Januar 2011)

WIe wäre es denn erst mal mit morgen? Sonntag kann ich heute noch nicht abschätzen.


----------



## smallwaverider (13. Januar 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Sonntag 15:00 Holstentor
> 
> 
> Wer kommt mit?


 
Sonntag 15:00 Uhr? Würde ich gerne mitkommen, habe aber noch kein
richtiges Licht für einen echten Night-Ride. Wie lange wolltest Du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (13. Januar 2011)

moin mach dir wegen licht keine sorgen-habe zwei und kann auf eine verzichten
gruß


----------



## smallwaverider (13. Januar 2011)

Dann bin ich dabei  Falls Ihr plant in Richtung Riesebusch oder Schwartau zu fahren, knnte ich dort irgendwo einsteigen. Wenn's
die andere Richtung wird komme ich zum Holstentor, kein Thema.


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ich wäre auch dabei, kommt drauf an welche Richtung ihr wollt.


----------



## burn (13. Januar 2011)

Richtung Schwartau lsst sich problemlos einbauen.

Wenn du mit kommen mchtest wren wir wohl so 1530 dort.

Ansonsten hatte ich an eine Tour in Richtung Travemnde, Steilufer, Vgelpark etc. gedacht. Aber das lsst sich ja spontan beliebig verlngern bzw. abkrzen.

Wrde mich freuen wenn ein paar Leute mitkommen!


----------



## smallwaverider (13. Januar 2011)

Hört sich gut an. Sagt nochmal Bescheid was am besten auf dem Weg liegt und ich komme dahin.

Gruß,
Olaf


----------



## coma1976 (13. Januar 2011)

@burn tastatur kaputt?


----------



## burn (13. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung wo die ganzen Umlaute geblieben sind... Verdammte neue Technik!


----------



## smallwaverider (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Wird bei mir heute leider doch nichts mit dem ersten Mal wieder mitfahren  Familie... Euch viel Spaß!
Olaf


----------



## GustavS (16. Januar 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Sonntag 15:00 Holstentor
> 
> 
> Wer kommt mit?




Ich 

Allerdings erwarte ich ein wenig Schonung , hatte eine harte Woche (inkl. 2 x Platten am Stadtrad + nach Hause schieben - blöder Splitt, da kapituliert auch der Pannenstreifen im Mantel). Für heute Abend nehme ich jedenfalls Flickzeug und Schläuche mit. Und rüste von von FF auf NN, das sollte (hoffentlich) im Riesebusch ausreichen.


----------



## akami (16. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

wäre gerne mit gekommen aber die Notaufnahme brauchte mich. Gerne beim nächsten mal
und ab Mitte März mit einem brandneuen Bike (Votec V.SX) unterwegs. 

Bis denne, ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Januar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ab Mitte März mit einem brandneuen Bike (Votec V.SX) unterwegs.



da bin ich mal gespannt. Das V.SX stand auch mal auf meiner Liste. Würde ich gerne mal in natura sehen.


----------



## akami (16. Januar 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> da bin ich mal gespannt. Das V.SX stand auch mal auf meiner Liste. Würde ich gerne mal in natura sehen.



Hehe, werde es stolz präsentieren. Was hast du dir stattdessen geholt?
Ich war zuerst am liebäugeln mit dem Stevens Ridge Max.

Grüße


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. Januar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Was hast du dir stattdessen geholt?




nicht komplett geholt, nur den Rahmen u dann aus vorhandenen aufgebaut, siehe meine Fotos, etwas schwarzes.


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> nicht komplett geholt, nur den Rahmen u dann aus vorhandenen aufgebaut, siehe meine Fotos, etwas schwarzes.



Einen schicken 'mörder' hast du da. Würde mich sobald mein V.SX da ist über eine Tour freuen. Ich habe heute übrigens erfahren, wenn man direkt das komplette Bike via Vorkasse bezahlt, kommt das Teil schneller und bevorzugt. Immer diese 2-Klassengesellschaft 

Grüße Philip


----------



## burn (18. Januar 2011)

Sonntag 15 : 00 Holstentor
Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Sonntag 15 : 00 Holstentor
> Wer kommt mit ?



Matilda (mein TREK) und ich wären dabei. Welche Dauer ist denn geplant?


----------



## litefreak (18. Januar 2011)

An einer nicht zu langen Tour (bis 4h) wäre ich auch beteiligt 
(Sofern mein hinteres Laufrad bis dahin endlich angekommen ist - Freilauf aufgrund eines Freilaufbruchres auf Garantie durch Tune ersetzt und nun auf dem Weg zu mir)


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2011)

@slackfreak

Du Sausack hast ein Ghost AMR²! Da werd' ich direkt grün vor Neid. Hatte damals auch echt verliebt in das Ding. Bin gespannt, es in natura zu sehen. also wehe du kommst nicht


----------



## burn (18. Januar 2011)

Netto sicherlich irgendwas Richtung 3.5h Fahrzeit.
Meinetwegen auch mehr oder weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (18. Januar 2011)

Mein Trek hat über den Winter echt gelitten. Habe schon neue Ersatzteile und Pflegemittel bestellt. Wird alles aber nicht rechtzeitig ankommen. Ich bin also mit Flugrost und eventuellem quietschen unterwegs


----------



## litefreak (18. Januar 2011)

Moin akami 

ich hatte anfangs auch die Tendenz zum V.SX (die 2010er Variante mit der HS Option) alternativ ein Canyon Nerve AM/Torque ES mit der HSâ¦*hab mich aber dann aber doch fÃ¼r einen Ghost entschieden 
(mehr sehe in meinen Blog: Bergradler)

Werde mein bestes geben zu kommenâ¦*nicht dass ich hier noch total einroste


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2011)

Falls du nicht kommen solltest, wo wohnst du? Dann komme ich mit dem "Square" 

Sag mal was kannst du zur Formula sagen?


----------



## litefreak (18. Januar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Falls du nicht kommen solltest, wo wohnst du? Dann komme ich mit dem "Square"


Hehe  wenn mein Square wieder genesen ist, so bin ich da. Kannst dann gerne eine Runde mit drehen, wenn gewünscht 



> Sag mal was kannst du zur Formula sagen?


Positiv:
* Extrem bissig, schon fast giftig
* Dennoch gut dosierbar
* Klarer Druckpunkt
* Wenig Handkraft erforderlich

Negativ:
* Druckpunkt lässt sich nicht verstellen (man hat einen gewissen "leer Weg" bis die Bremse anfängt zu greifen - man gewöhnt sich: ich kann inzwischen nicht mehr ohne diesen leer Weg  )

Fazit: würde sie wieder nehmen


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2011)

Das "Square" ist schon ein Traum und die angebotene Runde würde ich gerne drehen. Darfst dann selbstredend auch mal auf das V.SX, wenn du denn magst. Ich sitze wie auf heißen Kohlen und warte und warte und warte....


Das klingt doch gut. Ich höre mir lieber die Meinung der Rider an als die der Testzeitschriften. die hängen sich gerne mal an unwichtigen Details auf.


----------



## litefreak (19. Januar 2011)

Auf dein Angebot komme ich auch gerne zurück 
(Dein Rad ist aber noch nicht da, richtig?)

Ich habe die Formula 2009er. Bei der Formula 2010, wo nur der Geberkolben und der Griff eine Neuerung erfahren hat, hat sich der leer Weg deutlich verringert.
Ein Kollege hat das Nerve Am 2010, wo diese verbaut ist, daher hatte ich einen direkten Vergleich.
Leider war seine Bremse noch nicht eingefahren, daher war die Bremsleistung noch nicht auf 100%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallwaverider (19. Januar 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Sonntag 15 : 00 Holstentor
> Wer kommt mit ?


 
Bin vormittags beim Winterlauf in Ratzeburg. Wird wohl eher nichts bei
mir.


----------



## akami (19. Januar 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Auf dein Angebot komme ich auch gerne zurück
> (Dein Rad ist aber noch nicht da, richtig?)



Nein ist es leider nicht. Am Telefon sagte Votec mein Liefertermin wäre Mitte März. Da ich aber den gesamten Betrag per Vorkasse überwiesen habe, meinte der Vertrieb es würde schneller gehen. Wie viel schneller konnte mir aber keiner sagen. - Nun heißt es warten und das Bild anschmachten 




smallwaverider schrieb:


> Bin vormittags beim Winterlauf in Ratzeburg. Wird wohl eher nichts bei
> mir.



Dann musst du wohl feste treten und ganz schnell laufen  - Viel Spaß in Ratzeburg


----------



## litefreak (19. Januar 2011)

Welche Konfiguration hast Du dir im Detail zusammengestellt?


----------



## akami (19. Januar 2011)

VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert          
GrÃ¶Ãe: M 	Farbe:  Black Metallic, Silver / Gold         

Gabel:          Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: 	   Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: 	   Crank Brothers Iodin AM
Reifen:	   Vorderrad: Maxxis Advantage 2.4â 
		   Hinterrad: Maxxis Advantage 2.25â  
SchlÃ¤uche:	   Maxxis: FR 2.2â - 2.5â 
Bremsen: 	   Formula The One
                   Vorderrad: 203mm
                   Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit:	   Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, 
Vorbau:        Syntace Force 149,
Griffe:           Ergon GA1 Leichtbau
Steuersatz:   FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel:         Selle Italia SLR
SattelstÃ¼tze:Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: 	  Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
                  Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
                  Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
                  Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
                  Kurbel: Shimano XTR
                  KettenblÃ¤tter: 42/32/24, Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale:        Icon Titan -MG- Plattfarm-Pedale: Sixpack
Schutz:	  Kettenstrebe: Neopren: NC17
		  DÃ¤mpfer: Rear-Boot Air Neopren: Speedstuff
		  Unterrohr: Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz medium (50 x 10 cm): Bikeshield
		  Leitungen: Fleece, selbstklebend
Licht:		  LED Cannon 1 Frontleuchte: ForceFlow

So ist es bis jetzt veranschlagt. FÃ¼r weitere Ideen, tips und Tricks bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## litefreak (19. Januar 2011)

mein senf dazu 


akami schrieb:


> VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert
> GrÃ¶Ãe: M 	Farbe:  Black Metallic, Silver / Gold
> 
> Gabel:          Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT* => klasse  hab die 32er aber ohne FIT*
> ...


----------



## akami (19. Januar 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Hinterrad: Maxxis Advantage 2.25â => 2,25? Nicht den 2,4?



Ne ist schon richtig so. Die Kombination V:2.4"/H:2.25" ist saugeil fÃ¼r alles zwischen Tour/AM/Enduro.

Aber ich denke mal das die konfiguration schon eien recht schicke ist. Ich bin hibbelig wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## RenéJ (19. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit! Also ich denk ich komm Sonntag auch mit, werde zu 15.30 am Riesebusch auf euch warten...

Gruß


----------



## akami (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe ein wenig probleme mit meiner Kette. Werde trotzdem kommen, wäre nur super, falls noch jemand ein Kettenschloss liegen hat, dieses für den Notfall mitzubringen und mir eventuell damit aushelfen kann. Kettennnieter bringe ich mit. - 

Vielen Dank


----------



## GustavS (23. Januar 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Sonntag 15 : 00 Holstentor
> Wer kommt mit ?



Ich bin definitiv nicht dabei. Aber wir haben gestern schon mal was für den WP getan (34 Punkte), also auffi Teammitglieder (@ coma1976 - Gute Besserung) ...!! 

Wir haben hier übrigens -2°C und nur leichten Wind, trotzdem waren die letzten 25 der insgesamt 85km (netto / + 10km Fähre) schon recht anstrengend...

Heute werden wir auch noch einmal Punkte sammeln, müssen uns nur noch auf ein Ziel einigen, das nicht allzu viele Höhenmeter beinhaltet. Ab einer gewissen Steigung sind meine Beine mit vorn zweifach und hinten 11-21 absolut überfordert... 

Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß.


----------



## coma1976 (23. Januar 2011)

moin,bin auch dabei!kettenschloß&nieter habe ich!
bin um 15 uhr am holstentor

@gustav viel spaß am bodensee herr leader!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brauerei (23. Januar 2011)

15:00 Holstentor und ich bin auch endlich mal wieder dabei.
Bis gleich
Eik


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. Januar 2011)

@ brauerei ... unter deinem Namen...Bike: Trek 7000  Colago ? C40 


@ all viel Spass, beim nächsten Mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder mit dabei.


----------



## litefreak (23. Januar 2011)

Danke Leute für die tolle Ausfahrt. 
Meine Bilanz: 68 km | 3:56 reine Fahrzeit | 480 Höhenmeter


----------



## coma1976 (23. Januar 2011)

ja war echt nett-bin nun aber voll i.a. und morgen muß ich schon wieder radfahren:-(


----------



## akami (23. Januar 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen: "Schöne Tour" und Danke für das Eingewöhnungstempo 

-----

Was ist denn für morgen geplant? - Und kann mans ich anschließen?


Grüße Philip


----------



## burn (27. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht denn die allgemeine Stimmung zu einer Tour am Sonntag aus? 

Ich hätte ab Mittags Zeit...


----------



## coma1976 (27. Januar 2011)

alter schwede du willst ja nur fahrradfahren...
ich bin raus....


----------



## litefreak (27. Januar 2011)

ich schaff diesen Sontag leider auch nicht!


----------



## litefreak (27. Januar 2011)

Möchte jemand bei der Eifel 2011 mitfahren?
Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (27. Januar 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> alter schwede du willst ja nur fahrradfahren...
> ich bin raus....



Ach ich will auch andere Sachen, aber der Sonntag bietet sich immer gut fuer eine Tour an...


----------



## smallwaverider (27. Januar 2011)

Bin leider die nächten beiden Sonntage leider auch raus Geht ja gut los das Jahr...


----------



## akami (27. Januar 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Möchte jemand bei der Eifel 2011 mitfahren?
> Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei.




Ich gucke, ob ich da Frei nehmen kann und wäre dabei


----------



## litefreak (27. Januar 2011)

@akami: klingt super


----------



## akami (27. Januar 2011)

Aber ist doch schon voll


----------



## litefreak (27. Januar 2011)

Der Organisator (supasini) meinte, dass man sich als Nachrücker eintragen soll. Ein Platz wird sich da schon finden.

Schreibe ihm eine PN mit deiner E-Mail etc. und dann wird er es schon richten 

(Letztes Jahr gab es ziemlich viele, die noch abgesprungen sind - wird dieses Jahr nicht anders sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. Januar 2011)

OK - Ich regel das morgen auf der Arbeit und werde mich, wenn es passt eintragen.

PS.: Votec hat mir eben gechrieben. Alle Teile nach meiner Wunschkonfiguaration sind frühestens Ende März da. - Ich könnte kotzen, heulen, mich auf den den Boden werden und mit Füßen und Armen strampeln. - Gott, regt mich das auf.....


----------



## burn (29. Januar 2011)

Die Eifel kann ich nur empfehlen, ich war die letzten beiden Jahre die dort.
Sowohl die Landschaft als auch die angebotenen Touren sind sehr schön. Und auch nichts wovor einer von euch Angst haben muss, die berge sind alle nur knapp über 1000m hoch und es wird für alle Vorlieben eine schöne Tour angeboten.


----------



## madbull (29. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der irgend kann, bei dem Wetter, der Sonne, dem gefrorenen Boden ...  am Strand zu fahren!

Sobald es gefroren ist ist das Fahren da einfach sooo geil! Und sogar zwischendurch immer mal kleine technische Dingelchen, Dröpchen in Bächen oder auch höhere von Molen, oder über die Steine der Molen rüber, oder durch knietiefe Seegrasfelder oder tiefen Sand, oder über Eis und Schnee...  Einfach herrlich! Und es gibt Massen an Zuschauern.  







Beach Biking


Zwischen Niendorf und Haffkrug ist eigentlich immer perfektes Fahren, zwischen Niendorf Hafen und Ufer muss ich morgen mal schauen, wie man bei den Bauarbeiten da durch kommt, und dann werde ich endlich mal wieder das Ufer unten angehen!  


P.S.: Wer Angst vor Hunden hat, sollte (vor allem jetzt am Wochenende) vielleicht davon absehen, da sind etliche, und alle voll aufgedreht und am Spielen!  
Ist aber eigentlich kein Problem, entweder etwas weiter umfahren und/oder mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit passieren...


----------



## madbull (2. Februar 2011)

Arschkalt noch, gestern Abend...






Fallen Moon 


Na, wer erkennt, wo das ist?  ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (2. Februar 2011)

@madbul schöne bilder,aber keine ahnung wo das ist...

@all freitag vormittag jemand zeit zum biken?


----------



## akami (2. Februar 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @all freitag vormittag jemand zeit zum biken?



Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## GustavS (2. Februar 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @madbull
> schöne Bilder,aber keine Ahnung, wo das ist...



Dito , bitte um Auflösung



coma1976 schrieb:


> @all
> Freitag Vormittag jemand Zeit zum biken?



Was schwebt Dir denn vor (km/h, Länge in h und km)?? Bei regenerativen Einheiten bis zu 3h und 50km wäre ich dabei, es sei denn, es regnet/schneit (so zumindest die derzeitige Prognose )


----------



## coma1976 (2. Februar 2011)

@herr s. bin da offen....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. Februar 2011)

Freitag vormittag 

@ burn oder all... weiß einer wie der Thread von Olli (Lindberg) in Segeberg hieß? Irgendwie ist der bei meinen Abos raus oder gibt es den nicht mehr? Finde auch nichts über SuFu.


----------



## Kay_NWM (2. Februar 2011)

Moin,der original Thread scheint wohl gelöscht worden zu sein...
hier der Nachfolger:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475739&highlight=biken+segeberg

Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. Februar 2011)

danke...ist Oliver jetzt Cedrik 

wenn du aus der Nähe GVM bist, könnte man sich ja mal in Hamberge treffen... (müsstest die Berge da im Wald ja auch kennen)


----------



## Kay_NWM (2. Februar 2011)

Ja,kenne ich ganz gut,aber an die Treppe habe ich schlimme Erinnerungen...
böse gestürzt.

Wenn es mal passt können wir uns gern auf ne Runde treffen.

Gruss Kay


----------



## burn (2. Februar 2011)

Freitag Vormittag Start um 08:00 bei mir? Oder seid ihr Langschlaefer?


----------



## akami (2. Februar 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Freitag Vormittag Start um 08:00 bei mir? Oder seid ihr Langschlaefer?



Bei dir ist wo?


----------



## coma1976 (3. Februar 2011)

8.00 bist du besch....
wenn dann 9.15 muß auch mal schlafen :-8


----------



## GustavS (3. Februar 2011)

Will ja nicht der Spielverderber sein, aber bei der Wetterprognose bin ich raus. 

Den Harten in HL wünsche ich viel Spaß, ich werde meine Runden im Studio drehen.  (Dabei soll es bis 11°C WARM werden: Zeit für kurze Hosen, Herr coma1976 )


----------



## burn (3. Februar 2011)

Wie schaut es denn alternativ am Samstag bei euch aus?


----------



## coma1976 (3. Februar 2011)

kurze hose liegt bereit!
bei mir schlecht am sa


----------



## akami (3. Februar 2011)

9 Tage frei. Da passt auch Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (3. Februar 2011)

Samstag ist bei mir auch aussichtslos, leider.


----------



## burn (9. Februar 2011)

Der Wanderweg am Brodtner Ufer ist zur Zeit nicht durchgehend befahrbar.

Nur falls einer von euch da die Tage lang wollte, ich denke mal die Sperrung wird noch ein paar Tage bleiben...


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2011)

Also vorgestern abend habe ich davon nichts gemerkt:






Storm: 115 km/h by My brain hurts! on Flickr

An ein, zwei Stellen etwas schmaler als sonst, aber nichts, das einen Biker aufhalten könnte.


----------



## burn (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das Bild vorhin schon in deinem flickr gesehen, gefällt nur sehr gut.
Und das mit einer einfachen Kompaktkamera...


Ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder mir meiner und chdk spielen gehen, im Winter hatte ich immer keine Lust.


----------



## coma1976 (10. Februar 2011)

dann warst du also der auslöser madbull


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

Bei welchen Händlern kauft ihr eigentlich eure Ersatz- und Verschleißteile?

Ich kenne nur den MTB-Markt und BOC hier in Lübeck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

empfehlen kann ich: Laufrad (Beckergrube) und Bike&Tour (Kronsforder Allee)
nicht empfehlen kann ich: Sattelfest (Werkhof), AT (Beckergrube)


Laufrad: Super Service und machen dir immer einen fairen Preis, fahren teilweise auch selber eine etwas härtere Gangart. Fühl' mich da immer wohl und bestens beraten.

Bike&Tour: % habe ich da bis jetzt noch keine gesehen aber wahrscheinlich kaufe ich da zu wenig. Preise und Service sind aber völlig annehmbar.

Sattelfest: Sagt immer es würde schnell und einfach gehen und am Ende bist du deine Kohle los und nix ist schnell und einfach. Ein Bekannter stand sogar schon mit dem Anwalt in der Tür.

AT: Wollte da mal ein Bike im höheren Preisfeld ordern. Null Beratung, null Service, keine Ahnung was sie da eigentlich verkaufen und zudem kommt: kein Preisnachlass und die wollten nicht mal eienn Helm drauf legen - So nicht!

Ansonsten kann ich online noch empfehlen: Bikemailorder - Da findest du fast alles un bei größeren Bestellungen sagts bescheid, ich bekomme da 10%.

Ich denke mal über Läden wie Wöltchen & Co. brauche ich kein Wort verlieren 


Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiter helfen.


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

Cool, danke für die Antwort 

Bikemailorder kannte ich schon, wollte aber auch was direktes für zwischendurch hier haben. 

Werd dann demächst mal bei den beiden vorbeischauen. Haben die eigentlich eine größere Auswahl oder müssen sie viel erst bestellen?


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Naja, wie jeder Laden haben die das im Sortiment was gut geht. Spezielle Parts mÃ¼ssen halt bestellt werden aber wenn du was suchst, dÃ¼s' zu "Laufrad" oder frag im Forum, ob noch wer was liegen hat.

Wo wir bei dem Thema sind: Wenn deine Griffe immer noch rutschen, dann bloÃ nicht fest kleben, die Demontage wird zum Massaker. Entweder kaufst du dir Lock-On-Griffe, bei "Laufrad" fÃ¼r â¬ 20.00,- zu haben. Oder wenn du etwas geduld hast, kannst du sobald mein neues Bike da ist die Clamp-Ons von Votec haben. Meien neuen Griffe liegen schon parat.


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

Meinte jetzt so Dinge wie Ketten, Ritzel oder Reifen. Wollte ja schon immer auf XT umrüsten und jetzt ist der alte Kram langsam verschlißen. 
Hast du Erfahrungen mit Rabattvergaben in den Läden? 

Habe mir vor einiger Zeit Schraubgriffe von XLC gekauft. Wiegen zwar etwas mehr, aber es fährt sich viel besser


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Ah du hast dich schon gekÃ¼mmert, brav . Naja etwas schwerer schadet nciht, wenn mans ich damit wohl fÃ¼hlt. An mein VSX kommen auch 1-2 Teile die einfach nur hÃ¼bsch sind und sich durch Billigplastik ersetzen lassen wÃ¼rden aber wer will das schon. AuÃerdem fahre ich schwere SchlÃ¤uche. Jedem das seine.

Bei Laufrad einfach dreist fragen, dann klappt das schon. Ich wÃ¼rde nur nicht um jeden â¬ 5.00,- Artikel feilschen aber wenn du etwas mehr brauchst, wie in deinem Falle die XT-Ausstattung, dann lohnt das. 
Ps.: Bei Sattelfest kannst es ja probieren, der macht auch gute Preise, wenn du ihn direkt anhaust aber bezahle erst, wenn die Ware da ist und rechne mit Wartezeit.


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

Da kommt sicherlich einiges an Kosten zusammen... Immer gut zu wissen, wenn man etwas Verhandlungsspielraum hat 

Sag mal, kannst du dein VSX hier in Lübeck eigentlich vernünftig ausfahren? Geht ja schon in Richtug Enduro und die Wälder die ich hier kenne könnte man sogar mit einem Rennrad bewältigen


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Hehe, doch ein Enduro kannst du auch hier fahren. Es gibt schon einige ecken und kannten die echt schick zum fahren sind und das sagt selbst die Zeitschrift "Bike". Zudem fahre ich auch mit dem Biek weg. Dieses Jahr steht unter anderem ein Trip ins Ahrtal "Teufelsloch" an. Aber würde ich nur in HL und umgebung heizen würde ich zu 'nem V.XM tendieren oder das Ghost AMR² alles andere finde ich persönlich nciht so schick aber das ist nur meine Meinung und keine Kritik. - Außerdem bei bisl mehr Federweg kannst den schön soft einstellen und ein Blickfang ist es allemal.

Ps.: Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ps.: Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.



Als Schüler kann ich mir auch nicht viel mehr gönnen


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Das kommt alles. Irgendwann verdienste auch dein Geld und holst dir auch was richtig schickes. - Nur mal so aus interesse, wie alt bist denn du?


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

Bin 16 Jahre alt und such halt noch ein passendes E-MTB momentan. Geilw wäre ja ein NCM oder Fitifito. Hach, man muss ja auch mal träumen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Das waren noch Zeiten  - Naja ich werd' mich mal verabschieden. Ich muss morgen wieder frisch und knackig in der Notaufnahme stehen.

Bis die Tage....


----------



## Quator94 (13. Februar 2011)

Jo, bis dann


----------



## akami (20. Februar 2011)

Moin,
hat jemand Lust morgen (ab 14°°) oder Mittwoch (egal wann) durch
Matsch und Eis zu fahren sofern das Wetter nicht zu viel Unfug treibt?


----------



## Chaser84 (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich wollte morgen sowieso meinen neuen Sattel testen.

Wetter soll nur kalt werden von daher gut!


----------



## akami (20. Februar 2011)

Ich tipp mal die Ansage ist für morgen. 
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn (zwecks Treffpunkt)?
Passt 14°° Uhr?


----------



## akami (20. Februar 2011)

Korrektur:
Ich habe eben noch mal meinen Terminkalender betrachtet. Ich doch erst ab 15°°.

Da ich jetzt zu meiner Freundin düse, kannst du / ihr falls sich noch jemand anschließt ja schonmal ein paar gedanken machen über Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und Route.


Greetz


----------



## Chaser84 (20. Februar 2011)

Also komme von der Uni, wäre gut wenn wir uns vll da in der Nähe (Süd-Lübeck) treffen könnten, hab keine Lust durch die Ganze Stadt zu eiern.

Uhrzeit  15:00 find ich ok (gerne früher).

Normal wäre ich morgen Richtung Ratzeburger See gefahren.


----------



## akami (20. Februar 2011)

Das passt doch perfekt. Wollen wir uns an der Uni treffen? Am besten oben am Leuchtturm der Kindernotaufnahme und richtung Ratzeburg ist doch auch schick.

Morgen will der Schornsteinfeger zwischen 13:30 und 14:30 hier sein. Kannst mir ne PM mit deiner Nummer schreiben und ich würd mich dann melden, wenn die aus dem Haus sind.


----------



## therealfranky (23. Februar 2011)

Moin,

geister schon "paar" Tage durch HL aber meist allein.
Da ich es endich mal geschafft hab mich hier anzumelden 
kann man ja mal ne gemeinsamme runde drehen.

grüsse Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (23. Februar 2011)

Jo Jungs wie siehts denn am WE so aus, muss nen bischen trainieren, der Frühling kommt bestimmt. ;-)


----------



## akami (23. Februar 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Jo Jungs wie siehts denn am WE so aus, muss nen bischen trainieren, der Frühling kommt bestimmt. ;-)



Ich bin im Nachtdienst. Bin dabei sofern es von den Zeiten her passt. Sprich Abfahrt ca. 14-15°°, Fahrzeit um die 2-3h


----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

Welche Ecke HL's bevorzugt Ihr 
und was fahrt ihr,CC oder Road ?

lg Franky


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

Moin,
die geeigneten Ecken wären z.B. das Grafenland, Ratzeburger See, richtung Mölln und einige andere Fleckchen wie Malente.
Ob hier wer Road fährt weiß ich nicht. Bei mir ist es CC und je nach gebiet Enduro aber wie gesagt dafür muss man weiter raus.


----------



## litefreak (24. Februar 2011)

Wäre am WE auch dabei! (Startzeit: egal | Dauer: max 4h)


----------



## Chaser84 (24. Februar 2011)

Ok also ich sag mal was an:

Startzeit: Samstag um 14:15 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Am Uhrenturm bei der Uni?
Fahrzeit: ca. 3h
Strecke: Finde akami kann uns was vorschlagen, der kennt sich am besten von uns hier aus. ;-)

Wer kommt noch mit?

PS: Wenn es wie angesagt in strömen regnet, dann sollten wir das ganze verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

Tag?

Und der beste guide bin ich auch nicht


----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin,
> die geeigneten Ecken wären z.B. das Grafenland, Ratzeburger See, richtung Mölln und einige andere Fleckchen wie Malente.
> Ob hier wer Road fährt weiß ich nicht. Bei mir ist es CC und je nach gebiet Enduro aber wie gesagt dafür muss man weiter raus.


 
Hey,

Road war nicht ernst gemeint
Wollte nur nicht unbedingt @liche Km treten, turn mich lieber im Wald aus.
Bin auch aus HL und radel meist schon zur Arbeit 14 Km.
Im Umland gibts so einiges an brauchbaren Pisten.
Dachte so auf ne Feierabendrunde rund um HL.

Ich gesell mich einfach mal dazu... wenn's passt und recht ist

grüsse Franky


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

therealfranky schrieb:


> Ich gesell mich einfach mal dazu... wenn's passt und recht ist



Des paaaaasst scho. 

Samstag würde noch ein Bekannter von mir mitkommen, wenn wir Richtung Ratzeburg fahren. Der kennt sich da auch bestens aus und spielt auch immer für mich den Guide.


----------



## litefreak (24. Februar 2011)

Richtung Ratzeburg finde ich toll, die Gegend kenne ich noch nicht so gut


----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

thanks

wenn es passt bin ich dabei

grüsse Franky


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

yo, dann wären wir schon 5. Wenn das Wetter passt wird das 'ne schicke Tour.

Ach hätte ich doch nur jetzt schon mein Votec. Hoffentlich brauchen die nicht mehr lange.


----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

hast schon n Bild vom neuen Bike ?


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

Kein direktes Bild aber ein ungefähres:

My new Votec


Abweichungen zu dem Produktbild:

1. Iodine Laufräder, keine Cobalt aber in der gleichen Farbe wie auf dem Produktbild
2. New XTR 3-Fach-Kurbel, wird eventuell nachgerüstet mit Bashguard und Kefü
3. Reifen, V: Maxxis Advantage 2.4", H: Maxxis Advantage 2.25"
4. Barends Hope Gripdocs, gold
5. Griffe Ergon GA-1 Leichtbau, L- schwarz
6. Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
7. Den Dämpfershcutz werde ich wohl weglassen
8. Pedale: Sixpack Icon Titn/Magnesium

Naja das sind die Hauptveränderungen, von Kettenstrebenschutz und co. brauch cih wohl nix sagen.


----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

YES !!! Chic Chic, respekt!

Aber auf dem Bild sind doch Crank Brothers Wheels verbaut oder ?

Guter Geschmack


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

Auf dem Produktbild sind die Crank Brothers Cobalt verbaut. Die sind baugleich mit den Iodine aber sind nicht so stabil (Cobalt = XC, Iodine = AM). Den Iodine gibt es ja z.Z. nur in Orange oder Iron. Votec bekommt aber schon die Iodine von 2012, die wird es dann auch mit goldener Nabe und schwarzen Felgen/Nippeln geben (heißen dann nicht mehr Iodine AM sondern Iodine two). Das Bild wurde dann mit den cobalt gemacht, damit man sich das optisch schon mal vorstellen kann. - Das heißt ich bekomme nciht nur die saugeile FOX 2011 mit der Kashima-Beschichtung sondern auch den CB LRS von 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

Da wäre ich auch aus dem Häusschen !
Viell. kann ich das gute Stück irgendwann mal in natura sehen.
Hab grad mal nach Bildern gestöbert von meinem ersten VOTEC ...


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

Lübeck ist ja ersten nciht so groß und zweitens sieht man sich bestimmt auf der einen oder anderen Tour und dann wird das Votec spalier stehen. Damit fahren ist auch mal erlaubt 

Auch wenn Votec einer der innovativen Vorreiter in Sachen Fullsuspension und Kinematic ist/war, muss ich ja mal ganz ehrlich sagen, dass die alten Modelle nciht unbedingt meinem Geschmack entsprechen.


----------



## therealfranky (24. Februar 2011)

Netter Zug 

In sachen alte Modelle geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht.Wobei zu der Zeit die nachfrage nach Fully eher dürftig war...
Ich such die Tage mal intensiver nach Bildern... die sind noch auf Fotopapier...


----------



## litefreak (25. Februar 2011)

Damit es hier nicht untergeht 

Startzeit: Samstag um 14:15 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Am Uhrenturm bei der Uni?
Fahrzeit: ca. 3h
Strecke: Richtung Ratzeburg

Dabei: Chaser84, akami+1, therealfranky, slackfreak


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Damit es hier nicht untergeht
> 
> Startzeit: Samstag um 14:15 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Am Uhrenturm bei der Uni?
> ...




Computer sagt: "Ja."


----------



## therealfranky (25. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich bin raus, ich darf arbeiten 

Viel spaß und trockene Pisten

grüsse Franky


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Schade. Bin nämlich gespannt auf dein Trek.


----------



## therealfranky (26. Februar 2011)

Moin,

na das sollte doch mal passen


----------



## Chaser84 (26. Februar 2011)

Scheint heute ja der perfekte Tag zu werden. Sonne und bis zu 5°C, das wid geil!
Jeder der nicht mit kommt verpasst was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (26. Februar 2011)

Jop, ich freue mich auch schon total


----------



## therealfranky (26. Februar 2011)

Ne stunde hab ich noch zeit... werd mal fix in die City flitzen, at.LR, MTB-M., etc.   ... brauch noch paar Kleinteile für meine Bike's.
Ist nicht zufällig schon jemand unterwegs ???


----------



## akami (26. Februar 2011)

Moin,

also ich bin zwar noch völlig groggi vom Nachtdienst aber ich werde mich jetzt langsam fertig machen und sollte pünktlich da sein.

Leider hat unser Guide abgesagt aber ich denke mal wir kriegen das auch so hin.


----------



## Chaser84 (26. Februar 2011)

Waren dann doch 43Km rund um den Ratzeburger See.


----------



## akami (26. Februar 2011)

Schicke Bilder und schicke Tour. Tat richtig gut.
Trotzdem bin ich jetzt nciht wirklich motiviert in den Nachtdienst zu starten


@Slackfreack: New XTR


----------



## therealfranky (26. Februar 2011)

Nette Bilder aber Ihr ward ja nicht zum Tretboot fahren ... 
Hab auch ein Erlebniss gehabt heute,
komm von der Arbeit und da steht ein Paket...
Die neue XT Gruppe 3 x 10 

Und ratzi fatzi verbaut ... 
Das canyon ist nu wieder fit aber mein treky mußte übergangsweise Pedalen und Griffe vorstrecken..
Hoffe anfang nächster Woche kommt der Rest.
Euch n schön Abend und
beim nächsten ausritt bin ich dabei

grüsse Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (26. Februar 2011)

therealfranky schrieb:


> Nette Bilder aber Ihr ward ja nicht zum Tretboot fahren ...



Sind in Tretbooten nicht auch Pedalen? Soweit ich mich erinnere shcon


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (27. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich mit SPD


----------



## akami (27. Februar 2011)

Darkslider2k4 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit SPD



Dann fehlen nur noch die Kompatiblen Neoprenschuhe/socken 


Ist wer am Start und hat Lust im Zeitraum Donnerstag - Sonntag zu fahren? Mittwoch Nachmittag würde auch gehen.


----------



## burn (27. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ist wer am Start und hat Lust im Zeitraum Donnerstag - Sonntag zu fahren? Mittwoch Nachmittag würde auch gehen.





Ich haette auch Tagesfreizeit, waere also ab Mittags dabei...


----------



## akami (27. Februar 2011)

Dann lass' uns doch mal was festhalten. Vorschläge?


----------



## therealfranky (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe diese Woche Spätschicht...
ausser mittags zur Arbeit radeln passiert nicht viel


----------



## RenéJ (1. März 2011)

Morjen! fährt heut Vormittag jm von euch??

Für Mittwoch wäre ich denk ich auch verfügbar


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Salve,
bin leider jetzt erst hoch, Nachtdienst. Heute und morgen ist voll ausgebucht aber wie gesagt die Tage von Do.-So. könnte ich eigentlich immer.

Und hier noch die Sauerei des Tages:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/critical-mass-brasil-2011.html


Grüße.


----------



## Bleibdoof (1. März 2011)

Moin! 

Ich bin gerade notgedrungen aus meinem "Fahrradwinterschlaf" erwacht... 

Schön, dass hier so viele fahren  Bräuchte ich nur wieder ein NEUES FAHRRAD. Da mein altes sich heute morgen leider nicht mehr in meinem Keller befand...    Man das hatte gerade mal 300km oder sowas runter 

Also falls mal wer ein nettes Schnäppchen hier in der Gegend (von mir aus auch Hamburg / Kiel) sieht, Auslaufmodell oder so ... so ca. 1000 Hardtail Klasse...

Aber bis es draußen wieder richtig nett ist, sollte ich auch mal wieder verfügbar sein


----------



## litefreak (1. März 2011)

Du meinst also so etwas: Cube LTD Race 2010?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleibdoof (1. März 2011)

Ja sowas in der Art  Ich würde allerdings einen Händler in der Gegend vorziehen und es muss jetzt auch nicht genau wieder das Rad sein und nicht zwangsläufig cube. 

An sich gabs nach 300km nicht viel dran auszusetzen... Aber ich hatte Anfangs doch viel mit eingeschlafenen Händen (über mehrere Tage) zu kämpfen... und soo ganz habe ich es nicht wegbekommen. Mit den Ergon Griffen ging es dann halbwegs, aber ich hätte glaube ich einen "geraden" Lenker bevorzugt. 

Achja und die Formula RX hat dann zum Schluß doch angefangen gut zu schreien. Ist jetzt aber kein Ausschlußkriterium. 

Klar, könnte man alles Nachrüsten und kriegt man vielleicht auch irgendwie weg, aber wenn man jetzt eh schaut, kann man ja gleich mal drauf achten.


----------



## litefreak (1. März 2011)

Ich bezog mich mit meinem Post eher auf dein geklautes Rad. Nicht auf einen Kandidaten für den Ersatz.


----------



## Bleibdoof (1. März 2011)

Ist ja wie ein Chat hier  

Sorry, habe ich dann falsch verstanden. Ja das Bike in der weiß/grünen Ausführung war meins. Als auffälliges Merkmal ansonsten eigentlich nur Ergongriffe dran.


----------



## RenéJ (1. März 2011)

@bleibdoof: Schade mit deinem Bike.......dann wird man mal die Augen offen halten, ob mans irgendwo sieht.

hat denn jm lust morgen Mittag zu biken? wäre ab 13.00uhr verfügbar.


----------



## bulettenfisch (1. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Salve,
> bin leider jetzt erst hoch, Nachtdienst. Heute und morgen ist voll ausgebucht aber wie gesagt die Tage von Do.-So. könnte ich eigentlich immer.
> 
> Und hier noch die Sauerei des Tages:
> ...



Ich glaube es einfach nicht. An welcher Krankheit leiden wir Menschen eigentlich?


----------



## Chaser84 (1. März 2011)

@ Bleibdoof

Wie wäre es damit? Mehr Ausstattung geht nicht fürs Geld:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a28853/zr-race-7-0.html


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Ich würde einfach mal zu Laufrad in der Bäckergrube düsen: Gute Preise, Gute Reise  - Ein wenig Handeln geht auch immer gut.


----------



## coma1976 (2. März 2011)

wieso?haben die fahräder?


----------



## RenéJ (2. März 2011)

da ichs heut Vormittag noch nicht geschafft hab los zu kommen.......frag ich nochma: fährt heut noch jm.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (2. März 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wieso?haben die fahräder?



Ja schon. Manchmal sogar echt schicke .




RenéJ schrieb:


> da ichs heut Vormittag noch nicht geschafft hab los zu kommen.......frag ich nochma: fährt heut noch jm.??



Ich bin raus für heute.


----------



## GustavS (2. März 2011)

@ Bleibdoof

Wie wäre es damit? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355963/cat/all


----------



## akami (2. März 2011)

GustavS schrieb:


> @ Bleibdoof
> 
> Wie wäre es damit? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355963/cat/all




Ist die Saint nciht etwas oversized? oder ist das die Alte?


----------



## Chaser84 (2. März 2011)

Aha cool, ein Radon Rahmen, habs doch gleich gesehen ;-)


----------



## therealfranky (3. März 2011)

RenéJ schrieb:


> da ichs heut Vormittag noch nicht geschafft hab los zu kommen.......frag ich nochma: fährt heut noch jm.??


 
Bin die letzten Tage morgens,10-12 Uhr ne runde gefahren und werd es morgen wohl auch da ich diese Woche Spätschicht habe.
Einfach bescheid geben.

grüsse Franky


----------



## Bleibdoof (3. März 2011)

Nabend zusammen, 

Danke schon einmal für die Tips! Ums Bestellen würd ich mich ja ganz gerne noch drücken, ich hätt wirklich gerne was, wo man zur Not mal auftauchen kann. Ich werde die nächsten Tage noch mal die Läden in der Gegend abklappern.

Aber ich bin doch etwas schockiert, wie viel teurer die Räder geworden sind. Eventuell komme ich um Versandhandel bzw. Etwas gebrauchtes gar nicht drum rum... Dann muss zur Not auch schwarz gehen, davor drück ich mich auch 

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich Erfahrung mit http://www.transalp24.de/ ? Scheinen Ja auch bezahlbare räder zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (3. März 2011)

Heute Tagesartikel, schnell bestellen, sonst ärgerst du dich!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a28853/zr-race-7-0.html

Ich will ja keine Werbung machen für Radon, aber Preis/Leistung ist der Wahnsinn. 

PS: Radon verbaut übrigens Cube Rahmen, oder andersrum genau weis man das nicht...


----------



## burn (5. März 2011)

morgen?


----------



## coma1976 (5. März 2011)

nee zu kalt


----------



## burn (5. März 2011)

ich koennte dir eine lange Hose leihen


----------



## coma1976 (5. März 2011)

ok-wann wolltest du fahren?BIN EVTL spontan dabei


----------



## burn (5. März 2011)

am liebsten moeglichst frueh, meine mutter kommt nachmittags noch rum...


----------



## RenéJ (6. März 2011)

moin!  hat heut jm vor zu fahren??


----------



## Bleibdoof (10. März 2011)

So Bike ist bestellt und es ist doch wieder ein Cube geworden. Das Radon ist sicher ein Preis-Leistungshammer. Aber ich wollt dem Versand ja ausweichen und einen Ansprechpartner in der Nähe, falls doch mal was sein sollte. 

Nun muss ich 5 Wochen warten und dann gibt's das Cube reaction pro .http://www.cube.eu/en/hardtail/pro-series/reaction-pro/

Hab auch gleich einen guten Preis bekommen und dank "Neuwertversicherung" komme ich mit etwas Glück evtl. Sogar komplett +-0 raus bzw. Zahle kaum zu. 

Also ab Mitte April komme ich mal wieder mit  *froi*


----------



## coma1976 (10. März 2011)

na dann herzlichen glückwunsch!von der ausstattung ist dat neue ja auch besser oder?ok die farbe vom alten hatte was....


----------



## Bleibdoof (10. März 2011)

Ja hübsch war's  und  viel besser ist dieses jetzt nicht. Naja der Riser ist weg, das ist schon mal viel wert 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch meinen Keller einbruchssicher machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (10. März 2011)

Ich sag nur Selbstschussanlage ;-)


----------



## akami (10. März 2011)

Oder ein Transformerbike


----------



## therealfranky (14. März 2011)

Moin @All,

klasse, nu sind meine Bike's nach @lichen Wochen wartezeit auf Teile endlich Einsatzbereit und nu pladdert's aus Eimern...


----------



## Chaser84 (14. März 2011)

Nächste Woche gehts los, da bin ich mir sicher.
Dann machen wir alle ne große Tour! ;-)


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Ich hoffe das passt. - Diese Woche sollten noch Parts für's momentane Bike kommen. 
Nächste Woche habe ich Spätdienst und Nachtdienst, werde aber versuchen da zu sein.

Ansonsten warte ich auf mein Bike aber heute sind schon wieder Teile gekommen:

- Shimano XTR Kettenstrebenschutz
- Canyon Bashguard für die 2011er XTR Kurbel

Beim Bashguard bin ich noch was skeptishc ob der hält, was er verspricht aber wir werden sehen.


Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## therealfranky (14. März 2011)

Ist ja immer ein bisschen wie Weihnachten wenn son Paket kommt 
Hab eigendlich alles zusammen und auch verbaut incl. Bremsleitungen kürzen etc.
Bin aber doch schon weiter am überlegen für ein Bike ... ach wat solls, läuft doch alles...

Nu ist mal gut.

Diese Woche arbeite ich Spät und nächste dann Früh.
Werde dann nächste Woche versuchen mich Euch mal anzuschliessen, muß doch endlich mal klappen

grüsse Franky


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Leider nein "franky" und wenn ich bedenke das mein für mich als spätester Leifertermin ausgemachte Termin morgen ist, wird mir schlecht. Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Monate gewartet und darf noch bis zum 15.5. verharren. ICH DREH' NOCH DURCH!

Hier stapeln sich die Teile um dem Votec noch einen Hauch von Individualität zu verleihen. Anfangs lagen die Teile alle in einem Karton, weil ich mir sicher war, dass das Bike bald kommt. Mittlerweile liegen die Sachen in meiner Vitrine rum und spielen ein wenig überteuertes Dekomaterial.

Hoffentlich kommt diesen Monat die lieferung von BMO damit ich wenigstens das Teil wieder rocken kann. Momentan bremse ich nur noch mit den Aluträgerplatten, von Bremsbelag keine Spur mehr. Dann noch neue Mäntel, etwas bissiger, etwas breiter und vorallem wieder mit Profil. Es gibt auch einen neuen Sattel der alte löst sich schon auf und neue Schläuche sowie eine neue Aheadkralle gibt es auch. Naja und die große Wartung (alles einmal auseinander schrauben, reinigen, entfetten, neufetten) liegt auch noch an. Ja und dann kann wieder gerockt werden.


----------



## therealfranky (14. März 2011)

kann Dich gut verstehen, das nervt!
Hab letztes Jahr im November Bremsen bestellt und sie tatsächlich mitte Februar bekommen... 

Aber bekanntlich ist ja die Vorfreude die schönste ...
Halt durch


----------



## therealfranky (15. März 2011)

Moin,

laut WO soll das Wetter morgen mitspielen.
Ich werd so ab 10Uhr mal ne entspannte Runde drehen...wäre jemand dabei ?

grüsse Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Moin!

Bei mir passt es leider nicht (Frühdienst).

Und es gibt folgende neue Infos zu meinem Bike:

Der CB-LRS wird umgebucht auf den Mavic-Deemax.

Warum?

1. Das Bike kommt früher.
2. Finde ich den glaub ich doch irgendwie schicker.
3. Ergibt das Silber der Deemax einen schöneren Kontrast zum Schwarz und passt zum silbernen Hauptdecor des Bikes sowie zum XTR glanzpolierten XTR-Antrieb.


Grüße


----------



## therealfranky (15. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 3. Ergibt das Silber der Deemax einen schöneren Kontrast zum Schwarz und passt zum silbernen Hauptdecor des Bikes sowie zum XTR glanzpolierten XTR-Antrieb.


 
Hi,

schade aber das klappt sicher bald mal.
Das ist doch Musik früher ans Bike zu kommen  

Zu Deine Farbkombi:
Hab mein canyon noch im first oldscool Blau/silber/schwarz Dekor und es mit dem sibernen mavic crossline LRS kombiniert.
Zudem die neue XT Gruppe 3x10 und silberne avid five Bremsen verbaut.

Bin dann mal auf ein meeting mit Deinem votec gespannt 

Grüsse Franky


----------



## coma1976 (15. März 2011)

deemax an nem vsx-nicht so passend weil völlig overdosed und zu schwer is ja kein dh bike
nimm lieber leichtere wie die sx zb


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Oder die DT-Swiss 1750. Muss nur gucken ob Votec die in schwarz hat.

Der Unterschied zwischen CB und Deemax ist aber auch nciht so gewaltig.


----------



## coma1976 (15. März 2011)

ja beide zu schwer für nen enduro


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Du meinst CB und Mavic sind zu schwer? Weil den DT finde ich schon recht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (15. März 2011)

Ich sage bloß Mavic SLR (1.531g).


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Im Prinzip ist das meien mögliche Konfigurationsauswahl:

Mavic Crossline
DT Swiss E 2000
Crank Brothers Iodin AM
DT Swiss EX 1750
Mavic Deemax

Und wenn er ein wenig schwerer ist, dafür aber haltbarer macht das nix. Dann verzeiht das Material Fahrfehler. Und ganz ehrlich ein wenig fährt bei mir auch die Optik mit.


----------



## GustavS (15. März 2011)

Der SLR war eher ein Insider für coma1976.  

Enduro-LRS: Magura FR440 mit NoTubes Flow (1.876g)

Enduro light: Magura DT240 mit ZTR Olympic (1.410g)

spart jeweils den Schlauch und man kann mit niedrigem Luftdruck fahren

den DeeMax habe ich, der ist Freeride max!!! (und wiegt 2.540g )


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Ah o.k.


----------



## coma1976 (15. März 2011)

hmm  jajja ärger mich mal herr s! schon verkauft die slr´s?

optik ja ist ja gut aber grad beim lrs bei nem enduro mit dem du auch nen paar km fahren willst....
deemax ultimate würden ja noch gehen aber ich glaube bei votec sinds die einfachen schwereren-als leichtstes bleiben dann nur die dt1750..

ach und herr s wie wäre es mit enduro specialle: 240s + no tubes flow+cx ray.....


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Aber ein weißer LRS stell ich mir bei der Farbwahl nicht als optisch gelungen vor.








Ps: Ich will meine Wahl nicht rechtfertigen, ich will mcih nur schlau machen.


----------



## GustavS (15. März 2011)

ich denke auch, dass es besser ist, lieber einen Enduro-Light-LRS zu holen, als Heavy Metal... Aber muss jeder selbst wissen, denke ich mal. Nur ist die Chance, einen 2 Kilo Plus LRS artgerecht zu bewegen, hier im Norden 1:1.000. Selbst für härtere Sachen im Harz/in der Eifel war der 1.800g LRS mehr als ausreichend.
Aber die Tendenz geht ja eh zum Zweit-LRS (oder war das Dritt-LRS?? )

@coma1976
ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit (oder war es Lust/Zeit?? ), mich um die Verkäufe zu kümmern. Kommen ja noch der Edge, ein FSA K-Force 888, ein Xentis Mark 1, vielleicht der DeeMax und eben der SLR dazu.


----------



## coma1976 (15. März 2011)

naja durch ca 250 gramm weniger gewicht drehn sie schneller und das weiß fällt nicht mehr so auf


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Canyon hat den EX1750 auch in schwarz, mal sehen vielelciht kann Votec da was deichseln.


----------



## burn (16. März 2011)

Ich haette heute um 21:00 einen feinen N8ride von Mölln nach HL anzubieten, jmd dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (16. März 2011)

Dann brauch ich nur den Day-Ride von HL nach Mölln  .. Ne sorry bin raus heute ist Rettungsschwimmen angesagt.


----------



## burn (16. März 2011)

Naja den habe ich ja gerade eben vor der Arbeit gemacht...


----------



## litefreak (16. März 2011)

Lust Samstag wieder Richtung Ratzeburg zu fahren?


----------



## akami (16. März 2011)

Samstag passt.


----------



## litefreak (16. März 2011)

Muss bis spätestens 18:00 wieder in HL sein, daher würde ich Vormittags/Mittags als Startzeit vorschlagen.


----------



## akami (16. März 2011)

Ja ist kein Problem. Hoffentlich liefert BMO am Samstag, lange hält mein Bike nciht mehr durch.....


----------



## coma1976 (16. März 2011)

@burn hättest du eher bescheid gesagt...aber so wird das nix


----------



## litefreak (18. März 2011)

Schaffe am WE doch nicht raus zu kommen.


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Schade. Naja BMO sollte Samstag ankommen. Dann mache ich Matilda wieder voll einsatzbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Moin! 

Sollte mein Bike bald haben. CB hat Ihre Lieferzeit schon wieder verlängert. Jetzt wird mir das zu bunt. Ich habe den Deemax bestellt und hoffe, dass er farblich passt. Habe echt ein wenig Angst.
Jetzt ist das SX 200 Gramm schwerer aber es kommt dafür in ca. 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. März 2011)

falls du dann später mal auf Downhiller umsattelst, hast schon mal die Felgen


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Ich bastel einfach die Wippe um auf 180mm, Vorne dann die 180er Talas und dann passt das


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. März 2011)

habe gerade noch mal geschaut...so schwer scheinen die Deemax ja gar nicht zu sein. Man liest von 1900 -2100g. Ist doch noch ok. Das letztere wiegt mein Hope LRS mit Mavic EN 521 glaube ich auch.  Hätte ich noch ein paar Gramm sparen können. Aber ich wollte ja ne Sorglosfelge


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Die sind auch nicht wirklich schwerer.

Unterschied zu CB-Iodine-AM: +257 Gramm

Unterschied zu Mavic Crossline: + 105 Gramm

Ich glaube das sind verkraftbare Werte, damit sollte es den Berg auch noch hochgehen. Vorallem spar ich dafür wieder Gewicht bei Pedalen, Mänteln, Schläuchen etc. Sollte nachher immer ncoh unter 14kg liegen.
Der Deemax ist im gegensatz zum Iodine-AM einzeln betrachtet nicht nur schöner sondern hat so wie ich das sehe auch die bessere Technologie und mittlerweile glaube ich, dass er auch die fettere Optik machen wird in Bezug auf Rahmenfarbe und Partdesign bezogen. 

Man darf gespannt sein, was in 2-3 Wochen hier strandet.....


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Servus!

So ich habe Matilda heute wieder fit gemacht für die nächsten Rides:

- komplett demontiert
- entfettet und gereinigt
- neu gefettet
- Bremsbeläge getauscht
- Reifen getauscht
- Schläuche getauscht
- Aheadkappe getauscht
- Kettenstrebenschutz getauscht
- Sattel getauscht
- diverse kleine Modifikationen vorgenommen









Nun heißt es das gute Stück wieder ordentlich einzusauen. Wäre heute jemand dabei einen kleinen Ritt zu unternehmen? Wäre so ca. ab 12°° startklar.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (20. März 2011)

heut nachmittag hätt ich zeit


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Ich war jetz schon 4 Stunden unterwegs. Sorry.


----------



## therealfranky (21. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> So ich habe Matilda heute wieder fit gemacht für die nächsten Rides:
> 
> ...



Nice Bike !!!
Sehr identisch mit meinem canyon 

Wie wäre es heute ne kleine runde zu drehen?
Wäre quasi ab gleich startklar.

grüsse Franky

PS. aber ich nehm dann auch mein trek


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

Würde so gerne mitkommen Franky aber ich darf gleich die Notaufnahme rocken.


----------



## therealfranky (21. März 2011)

Schade !
Muß heute auf jedenfall mal bisschen radeln um wieder auf die Füße zu kommen... War paar Tage platt.

Aber das klappt schon noch...

grüsse Franky


----------



## therealfranky (21. März 2011)

So,

noch mal schnell paar aktuelle Pics gemacht... und gleich gehts los


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß. Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen.

Und gib acht auf feuchte Waldböden, die kleben wie UHU. Ich war gestern paar Stunden unterwegs und einige Abschnitte waren echt nicht schön. Rollwiderstand wie mit Treckerreifen


----------



## Chaser84 (21. März 2011)

Hat denn jemand morgen Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## therealfranky (21. März 2011)

@Chaser84

und wann ?


----------



## Chaser84 (21. März 2011)

Vll so ab 13:00-14:00 Uhr ? Mir egal ich hab Zeit.

Von wo kommst du? Treffen bei der Uni ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealfranky (21. März 2011)

Vor 16Uhr wird das nix bei mir 
Und dann bestimmt nur noch ne Altherrntour rund um HL da ich schon mit Rad zur Arbeit fahr


----------



## Chaser84 (21. März 2011)

Um 16:00 ist die Sonne doch schon weg. :-(

Das mit der Altherrentour geht in Ordnung, muss auch erstmal den Winterspeck abbauen.


----------



## therealfranky (22. März 2011)

Moin,

viell. schaff ich auch schon halb vier wenn's bei der runde bleibt.
Wollte entspannt erstmal rund um HL cruisen.
Würd sonst erstmal zur Uni kommen.

grüsse Franky


----------



## Chaser84 (22. März 2011)

Fährt denn morgen jemand?
Zum Wochenende solls ja wieder kalt und regnerisch werden.
Die Zeit muss man doch nutzen. ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (22. März 2011)

bin auf polle und raus damit!fahre momentan nur bei regen


----------



## Chaser84 (22. März 2011)

Hehe ich auch! Das nervt total das es dieses Jahr so früh kommt.


----------



## therealfranky (23. März 2011)

War gestern trotzdem noch los ... allerdings erst halb sechs am Uhrenturm vorbei ... 
Heut mal los und Pollenpillen holen


----------



## coma1976 (27. März 2011)

es wird frühling!endlich wieder die kurze hose ausgeführt heut!


----------



## burn (27. März 2011)

wo seid ihr gewesen? ich war auch noch unterwegs, so ca. 17:30 Richtung Tvm, Ratekau, Schwartau, Stodo....

Ich dachte ich treffe euch da irgendwo noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (27. März 2011)

da waren wir schon wieder aufm heimweg am tunnel!
vertan sprach der hahn:-0


----------



## GustavS (27. März 2011)

Anscheinend haben wir alle heute noch mal ordentlich Punkte gescheffelt, unser Team hat es locker unter die Top 200 geschafft. 

Im kommenden Winter geht es wieder weiter. Bewerbungen können beim Teamleader burn eingereicht werden. Ich bewerbe mich hiermit schon mal... 

@coma1976
habe mal geschaut: ist ein Ashima AU02 (transforms PM into IS) - hilft Dir das Ding?

@burn
am Dienstag ist die Milch alle


----------



## burn (27. März 2011)

Naechstes Jahr dann wieder *Top50* wie im letzten Jahr!

Ach ich habe mich auch vertan es war ca. 16:30 als ich mich Richtung Tunnel aufgemacht habe. Ich habe dort auch noch 2 andere Radler gesehen. Vielleicht outen die beiden sich ja hier auch nochmal...


@Gustav Dienstag passt mir gut, holst mich 14:30 ab? Dann koennen wir ja entweder vorher oder nachher noch einen kleinen Umweg einbauen... Ist ja jetzt auch wieder eine Stunde laenger hell!


----------



## cord (28. März 2011)

Einer von den beiden bin ich zwar nicht, aber ich wäre auch für eine lockere Runde zu haben...gibts jemanden, der auch zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten losfährt? So ab 17:00? Sollte ja jetzt wieder langsam gehen...bin aber alles andere als fit aus dem Winter gekommen 


Grüße,
Cord


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Das bekommen wir schon hin cord


----------



## cord (28. März 2011)

So Mittwoch zum Beispiel? Oder Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Über Donnerstag können wir reden.


----------



## burn (28. März 2011)

Ueber Donnerstag wuerde ich mitreden wollen


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Na dann machen wir Donnerstag dingfest. Ich würde sagen wie gewünscht ab 17°° und burn macht den guide. Treffen beim Holstentor?


----------



## cord (29. März 2011)

Geht los...


----------



## Quator94 (30. März 2011)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mal fragen wo genau im Riesbusch diese coolen Trails sein sollen? Einen habe ich letzens zufällig gefunden, war so ein schmaler Pfad wo es links daneben 10-15m steil runter ging.

Habe gehört da sollen auch kleinere Sprünge und sowas zufinden sein !?


----------



## RenéJ (30. März 2011)

Moin Moin! ich meld mich auch mal wieder, und sag auch gleich mal Auf Wiedersehen......Hab meine Zelte in Lübeck abgebrochen und bin jetzt in NRW zu hause, hab den Wald zum Glück direkt vor der Tür.
Vielleicht passt das ja mal dass ne Tour ansteht und ich in Lübeck bin. Bis denne!!!!

@Quator: n paar Sprünge kannste da zwar machen, aber leider hat man  von der Stadt aus einiges an Möglichkeiten entschärft, weil es doch schon mal n paar Zusammenstöße mit Joggern und "Wanderern" gegeben hat.
Wenn du die strecke meinst die direkt an der Au (der Fluß) langführt folgst , kommste in Parin raus, da is ne kleine Brücke und kannst dann nen betonierten Weg wieder hoch in Wald. Da is dann ne Überdachung mit Sitzgelegenheiten: dahinter kannste bisl fliegen. sonst is da leider nix dolles mehr! Hoffe die Wegbeschreibung is verständlich.
Gruß und vieleicht bis bald mal


----------



## Quator94 (30. März 2011)

Achso danke, werde den Spot morgen oder so mal suchen. Habe gedacht, dass man dort nochmehr lustigen Kram findet...


----------



## Bleibdoof (30. März 2011)

Oh ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass ich heute auf RTL einen kurzen Bericht über die Nandus im "Osten" gesehen habe, die ihr mir ja letztes Jahr schon versprochen habt... sind ja nur Pferde bei raus gekommen  

Na dann alles Gute in NRW und Glückwunsch zum Wald vor der Tür 

... Dieses Jahr werde ich diese strangen Laufvögel aber sehen! Und wenn ich da 100x lang fahren muss  

Zwei, drei Wochen hoffentlich nur noch und dann gehts wieder los. Solang beschäftige ich mich mit der Auswahl der passenden Pedale


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

RenéJ schrieb:


> Moin Moin! ich meld mich auch mal wieder, und sag auch gleich mal Auf Wiedersehen......Hab meine Zelte in Lübeck abgebrochen und bin jetzt in NRW zu hause, hab den Wald zum Glück direkt vor der Tür.
> Vielleicht passt das ja mal dass ne Tour ansteht und ich in Lübeck bin. Bis denne!!!!



Wo in NRW lässt du dich denn nieder? Ich habe 3 Jahre in Düsseldorf gewohnt und dort sowie der Restlichen Umgebung kann man sehr geil Biken. Wann ziehst du genau um? Ich bin im Mai wahrscheinlich da und könnte dich dort den Ridern vorstellen.


Grüße


----------



## Chaser84 (30. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, da es in strömen regnen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Regen ist auch nur flüssiger Sonnenschein


----------



## RenéJ (31. März 2011)

@akami: Bin in Gevelsberg gelandet........30 Km von Dortmund

Gruß


----------



## cord (31. März 2011)

Merde...ich muss für heute leider absagen - das Büro lässt mich nicht rechtzeitig los.

Grüße,
Cord


----------



## coma1976 (31. März 2011)

ja es regnet sehr doll-ich bin auch raus habe keine regenhaube....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (31. März 2011)

@ ReneJ...dann machs mal jut! Mit ner Abschiedstour hat es ja leider nicht mehr geklappt. Habe an den WE einfach zu viel um die Ohren. War letzte Woche oft bei euch in der Werkstatt u in der 16 aber da warst du wohl schon weg. Kannst dich ja mal hier melden, wie es denn da unten so ist. Alles Gute



@ coma...was ist da los? Cannondale zerlegt, Rahmen zu wenig Federweg? Was hast du wieder vor? oder einfach zu viele Räder, oder schon was neues da, bist den Switch Rahmen schon los? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## coma1976 (31. März 2011)

@rene dann alles gute im ausland

@dawg:switch ist schon lange weg,rush habe ich nur den winter gefahren und habe mir jetzt ein cd prophet aufgebaut...all mountain is eher mein fall als cc-marathon.-)


----------



## RenéJ (31. März 2011)

Danke, Danke!!
@ Dawg: ich hatte letzte Woche Montag meinen letzten Tag und Mittwochs gings auch gleich los mit Sack und Pack hier runter......ich hab hier gestern erstmal zu Fuß die Umgebung bisl begutachtet und bin hin und weg! einfach nur geil hier.Also wer mal Lust hat her zu kommen, melden!!!!
Einziges Manko: ich brauch hier wohl n anderes Bike.....meine 100mm vorne und 110 hinten werden hier wohl an ihre Grenzen stoßen. 
Wird evtl. was von Specialized, oder hat noch jm. Vorschläge......soll so in richtung 140mm gehen.

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (31. März 2011)

guck mal hier

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=162&x57dc7=uk7gtobtbg6hb724v4d1niq6h7j06hfc

bzw hängt ja auch vom budget ab...


----------



## akami (31. März 2011)

Meinste, dass dir 140 reichen? - Was wolltest denn ausgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenéJ (1. April 2011)

@coma: Danke das geht auf jeden Fall in die richtung. bis max. 2000 hab ich erstmal ein Limit gesteckt. Aber das Wicked gefällt mir echt gut.

Gruß


----------



## akami (1. April 2011)

Hier noch ein wenig Auswahl:

Canyon: Strive ES 7.0 Nerve AM 7.0 

Votec: V.SX 1.1 V.XM 1.2 V.XM 1.1

Ebay: Votec V.SX 2010

Vielelicht hilft dir das ja noch ein wenig.


----------



## Chaser84 (2. April 2011)

Fährt denn bei diesem wunderbaren Wetter jemand heute?
Wenn ja: Wo, Wann?


----------



## coma1976 (2. April 2011)

is mir zu warm


----------



## Quator94 (2. April 2011)

Boah, teilweise hat mein Tacho 31 Grad anzeigt 

Endlich mal wieder richtig schönes Wetter hier.


----------



## akami (3. April 2011)

Moin!

1. Wer fährt morgen? Würde mich anschließen.

2. @Chaser: Na neues Bike mit eigenem Schriftzug?






3. Habe heute in Lübeck FOX-Pullis und T-Shirts gefunden. Da musste ich direkt mal zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (3. April 2011)

@ akami

Ja, ist mein neues Tourenbike. ;-)

Wo haste denn die Pullis gefunden?


----------



## akami (3. April 2011)

Kailua-Skateshop @ KÃ¶nigstr. 121

Die Pullis kommen â¬ 55.00,- und die T-Shirts â¬ 30.00,-


----------



## therealfranky (6. April 2011)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs... und dann son Wetter..

@akami,

Dein Bike schon da ?


----------



## coma1976 (6. April 2011)

suche für freitag 15hundert mitfahrgelegenheit mölln-lübeck

und übrigens im mai wurmbergpark-irgentjemand lust?


@therealfranky sein neues bike ist doch da!siehe foto oben-das mit den blümchen!


----------



## burn (6. April 2011)

Wurmberg klingt vernünftig... aber ich war wohl auch nicht gefragt, meine Meinung ist da ja bekannt


----------



## Chaser84 (6. April 2011)

@ therealfranky

Wärste mal mit uns gefahren am Montag. ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (6. April 2011)

@burn richtich!!!!


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

@ franky: Nein das bike ist noch nicht da. Votec hat heute versucht mich an zu rufen, hat aber leider keine Nachricht auf dem AB hinterlassen.....gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?

@ coma: wurmberg-park klinkt interessant, das votec sollte im Mai da sein. Da ich im Mai nur sowieso 10 Tage arbeite würde ich mich anschließen. Habe allerdings kein Auto zur Verfügung. - - - Du bist ja nur neidisch auf das Blümchen-Styledecor 

@ Chaser: Richtig!


----------



## litefreak (6. April 2011)

Wurmberg-Park klingt interessant. War dort noch nie. Ist es eher für Drops & Co Liebhaber oder sind da auch technisch knifflige Trails vorhanden?

Wenn da was passendes für mich mit dabei ist, dann hätte ich ein Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> wurmberg-park klingt interessant. War dort noch nie. Ist es eher für drops & co liebhaber oder sind da auch technisch knifflige trails vorhanden?
> 
> Wenn da was passendes für mich mit dabei ist, dann hätte ich ein platz im auto frei.



definitiv meiner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (6. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> definitiv meiner!



Ok, das kriegen wir hin 

Jetzt muss nur noch einer von den Ortskundigen sagen, ob man ohne Protektoren und einem normalen Helm dort auch Spaß haben kann


----------



## coma1976 (7. April 2011)

also ist auch viel technisches dabei-guckt doch mal die vids an....
also protektorenund fullface sind schon angebracht weil doch viele bäume und wurzeln vorhanden sind-es sei denn dein kinn ist dir egal


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

Da ich weder Protektoren noch ein Fullfacehalm habe, würde ich dort sowieso mit einer gemäßigteren Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein und wohl eher den Singletrail vorziehen: http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/fakten_strecken.php.


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Fullfacehelm und Protectoren sind vorhanden. Da ich aber nicht so auf Ritterrüstung stehe, schließe ich mich slackfreak an und vertraue auf meine Kinn/Ellenbogenstabilität


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

@akami: hat dich Votec inzwischen erreichen können?


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Die Endmontage hat mich angerufen, weil Sie nicht verstanden hat, dass ich ich eine 2fach-Kettenführung für eine 3fach-Kurbel schicke. Nach dem Sie den Bashguard gefunden hatten ist Licht ins Dunkel gekommen.
Angeblich sollen nächste Woche alle fehlenden Teile (Reverb, FOX) für mein Bike da sein. Heute wurde es laut Aussage von Votec soweit wie möglich vormontiert. Wenn alles gut geht sind es noch ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

Ah, schön das es voran geht 

Wie sieht es diesen Samstag aus, lust zu radeln?


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Ich habe Nachtdienst. Zwischen 13°° und 18°° wäre meien Zeitspanne.


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

WÃ¼rde mir passenâ¦ eine kleine Runde Richtung Ratzeburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Passt  .. Kommt Frauchen mit ihrem Nerve mit? Wollen wir uns wieder da an der Uni treffen?


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

Ne, Frauchen ist dieses WE bei ihrer Mutter. Wir gehen es aber eh etwas langsamer an, sodass sie sicher und motiviert sich in den MTB-Bereich einfinden kann. Ist quasi ihr erstes vernünftiges Rad 

*An der Uni beim Uhrenturm klingt jut.
Andere können natürlich auch gerne mitfahren *


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Ich bekomme gerade Kopfschmerzen.

Ich unterhalte mich mit einem 15 jÃ¤hrigen, der Tipps zum Votec V.FR will. Der glaubt tatsÃ¤chlich, dass das FR die ultimative Uphillmaschine ist und versucht jedes Gramm zu drÃ¼cken und will es mit 3 KettenblÃ¤ttern und ohne KettenfÃ¼hrung oder Bashguard fahren. Er will ein Bike zum Touren fahren aber auch mal zum Berg runter dÃ¼sen. Mal sehen wann die Ã¼ber â¬3.000,- in der Ecke liegen, weil es kein SpaÃ macht.


Zur Tour: Ich werde da sein und Chaser vielelciht auch, ich schnack ihn mal darauf an. Wir fahrne nÃ¤mlich auch morgen eine Tour. Bei gemÃ¼tlichen und langsam angehenden Touren wÃ¼rde ich mich, wenn nix anderes angeboten wird auch anschlieÃen. Lieber so als gar nicht.


----------



## therealfranky (7. April 2011)

Hi @ all,

oh eine "alt Herrentour" da würde ich gern mit...
Aber ich halt mich mal zurück mit "...ich bin dabei "
Keine Ahnung was arbeitstechnisch wieder los sein wird 

Notier mir Eure meetingpoints und Abfahrtszeiten und wenn es passt ...

Werd jetzt mal noch mein TREK bewegen fahren...

grüsse Franky


----------



## coma1976 (7. April 2011)

@akami:ich dachte du arbeitest im krankenhaus-bischen mehr verstand hätte ich da erwartet was protektoren anbelangt.also ich habe kein bock mit leuten zu fahren die sich nicht ausreichend schützen-ist wohl nicht so nett der anblick für die mitfahrer falls was passieren sollte....
@slackfreak s.o. und sachen kann man sich leihen dort


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

@ coma: Wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, ziehe ich mich auch entsprechend an. - Keine Frage - Nur wenn es einen gemütlichen Trail gibt, den man auch ohne Vollmontur nehmen kann, dann wäre das eher was für mich. Vorallem um mich an mein Votec zu gewöhnen.
Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich hauptsächlich sagen, dass ich es erstmal ruhig angehen möchte. Ich habe mich ein wenig blöde ausgedrückt. - Sorry

Ps (nicht ganz so ernst nehmen bitte).: 
1. Wenn man Probleme mit verunfallten Personen hat (auch wenn es nur der anblick ist), dann dürfte man auch kein Auto fahren. 

2. Hoffe ich, dass wenn mir doch was passiert, ihr auch entsprechend helfen könnt und nciht auf die Idee kommt Stöcker zur Schienung zu Sammeln. Also alle noch mal brav den erste Hilfe-Kurs besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

@coma: ich fahre keine Trails, die eine derartige Ausrüstung erfordern und wenn doch, dann nur mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit. Daher - wie akami schon sagte - würde ich einen "gemütlichen Trail (fahren), den man auch ohne Vollmontur nehmen kann". Andernfalls wird halt geschoben 

Ob es sinn macht, den Wurmberg-Bikepark zu fahren oder andere Trails drum herum zu erkunden ist eine andere Sache


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. April 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> und übrigens im mai wurmbergpark-irgentjemand lust?




ja, ich ich   wenn die Zeit passt. 

Pfingsten wäre auch nicht schlecht. Vom 28.4. bis 1.5. bin ich  ja auch schon mit Freunden zur Walpurgis im Harz.


----------



## burn (9. April 2011)

Bevor die Protektorendiskussion hier ausartet bedenkt bitte das im Park Protektorenpflicht besteht... 

Wer die warum auch immer nicht beachtet darf sich dann hinterher auch nicht beschweren wenn was passiert ist...

Ich bin garantiert auch nicht der schnellste und trotzdem hat mir mein Panzer letztes Jahr mindestens eine Rippe gerettet. Gerade wenn man sein Rad noch nicht so gut kennt macht es doch doppelt Sinn.

Wer sich dafuer zu fein ist brauch meiner Meinung nach hier zu dem Thema auch nichts mehr schreiben. Zieht euch einfach so wie alle anderen im Park ein bisschen Plastik an oder bleibt einfach zu Hause!


----------



## akami (9. April 2011)

Moin!

Also ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich mich der Situation entsprechend kleide und auch die passenden Protektoren anlege und ich denke mal, dass der Kollege Slackfreak da konform geht. Und wir brauchen uns nicht streiten denn:

Sicherheit kommt zu erst!

Bevor wir nun vor lauter Diskussion das Biken aus dem Auge verlieren, hier die nächsten Daten, jeder darf sich gerne anschließen und ist willkommen:

Samstag 9.4.: Zeit: 13:30, Treffpunkt: Uni, Kirchturm, Richtung: Ratzeburg, Fahrer: Slackfreak, akami
Sonntag 10.4.: offen
Montag 11.4.: Zeit: noch unklar, Treffpunkt: Uni, Kirchturm, Richtung: Ratzeburg, Fahrer: Chaser, akami

Wen wer mit möchte und für den Zeit, Treffpunkt oder Richtung ein Problem darstellen, man kann über alles reden.


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ein tolles Wochenende, gutes Wetter und gute Laune.

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## burn (9. April 2011)

Morgen jmd Bock auf RTF in HH - Harburg?


----------



## akami (9. April 2011)

Darauf hätte ich ja mal richtig Lust aber ich komme morgen früh erst gegen 6:30 aus dem Nachtdienst


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (10. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> @coma: ich fahre keine Trails, die eine derartige Ausrüstung erfordern und wenn doch, dann nur mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit.




dann brauchste dir auch keine Gedanken um einen Bikepark Besuch zu machen. Stattdessen fahrt lieber einfach so mal in den Harz.


----------



## litefreak (10. April 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> dann brauchste dir auch keine Gedanken um einen Bikepark Besuch zu machen. Stattdessen fahrt lieber einfach so mal in den Harz.



Jop, ich denke darauf würde es hinauslaufen.


----------



## burn (12. April 2011)

Man kann allerdings auch beides sehr gut kombinieren...

Ich kann mir ein paar Touren über den Wurmberg gut vorstellen.


----------



## coma1976 (12. April 2011)

dann brauch ich ja zwei bikes:-( oder ich kauf mir noch nen tourenfreerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. April 2011)

ich werde dann von unserer 1. Mai Harztour, vielleicht mit Parkkombination? berichten...Muss mal schauen ob ich mir nicht irgendwie ne Kamera um Bauch geschnallt bekomme

dann überlegt euch mal den Park Termin. Pfingsten wäre schön, aber auch sicher voll oder für Familie reserviert. Muß mir auf jeden Fall noch ne neue Scheibe für die Helmbrille kaufen...


----------



## coma1976 (13. April 2011)

hm burn und ich fahren am 6.mai-denke das sieht bei dir dann eher schlecht ausobwohl bleibst gleich da dann paßt das...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. April 2011)

na Klasse...bekommt ihr das nicht noch verschoben? Herrentag oder Pfingsten? War doch damals ganz gut mit mehreren. Wenn nicht kann ich nur hoffen, daß es bitte für dieses Jahr nicht das letzte mal war. Wollte dies Jahr unbedingt mit euch in Braunlage fahren. Alleine brauche ich da nicht runter eiern. Und meine anderen Mitstreiter fahren ja leider Hardtails...


----------



## coma1976 (13. April 2011)

da hast du wohl die falschen mitstreiter
nein keine sorge ich will da noch öfter hin dieses jahr-das flatline brauch ja auch bewegung...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. April 2011)

naja die falschen sicher nicht ( u a mein Bruder ) nur mit dem falschem Untersatz fürn Park...


----------



## Bleibdoof (15. April 2011)

Ich reiße gerade meine Felgenaufkleber ab, Jippie 

Aber es ist ne Woche zu früh, nun muss es in meiner Winzigwohnung schlafen... und ich habe doch noch gar keine vernünftigen Pedale  

Naja ich habe ja Urlaub


----------



## akami (15. April 2011)

Heute mit Votec telefoniert. Mein Neues soll nächste Woche da sein


----------



## litefreak (15. April 2011)

Das sind gute Nachrichten


----------



## Bleibdoof (16. April 2011)

Aber wieder keine Nandus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (16. April 2011)

Wo bist du denn heute gefahren ? War auch mit nem Kumpel unterwegsn


----------



## Bleibdoof (16. April 2011)

Ich war nur "kurz" Richtung Ratzeburg unterwegs und bin dann nach Schattin abgebogen, weil ich Nandus gucken wollte  Aber da muss ich wohl mal googeln, wo man die am besten antrifft. Und da geht es dann das nächste mal hin (wenn ich mehr Zeit habe)


----------



## burn (16. April 2011)

Also die nicht zu finden ist dort auch schon fast eine Kunst


----------



## Quator94 (16. April 2011)

Gibt es hier in Lübeck und Umgebung irgendeine 4Cross Strecke oder sowas ähnliches?


----------



## coma1976 (16. April 2011)

an der lohmühle war´ist so etwas in der art


----------



## Quator94 (16. April 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt diesen kleinen Parcour hinter der Tankstelle? Den bin ich schonmal gefahren, der war nicht sooo gut  
Kam mir eher wie ein Treffpunkt für Obdachlose vor, überall kaputtes Glas und son übler Gestank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (16. April 2011)

Morgen jmd Lust auf Strasse? 

Start 11:30 in Reinfeld, bzw entsprechend frueher in HL...

Route: Reinfeld, Zarpen, Ahrensboek, Scharbeutz, Niendorf (Fischbroetchenpause), Warnsdorf, Kücknitz, HL (Reinfeld)


----------



## akami (16. April 2011)

Straße mit dem MTB oder richtig mit dem Rennrad? Bei MTB wäre ich dabei, wenn du mir verraten würdest, wann ich wo morgen zu stehen habe


----------



## burn (17. April 2011)

Also wenn du mit dem MTB einen mittleren 20er Schnitt fährst kannst du auch gerne mit dem MTB kommen. Sollte mit duennen Reifen eigentlich kein Problem sein...


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

Das sollte ich schaffen. Im Notfall spring ich halt ab. Wann und wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?


----------



## burn (17. April 2011)

Ich schlage 10:30 am Holstentor vor...


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

Perfekt.


----------



## GustavS (17. April 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Also wenn du mit dem MTB einen mittleren 20er Schnitt fährst kannst du auch gerne mit dem MTB kommen. Sollte mit duennen Reifen eigentlich kein Problem sein...



Wenn man Beine wie coma1976 hat, fährt man auch schon mal einen 31er Schnitt auf dem MB (das schaffe ich ja kaum mit dem RR ).

Euch viel Spaß, mein Trainingsplan sieht leider Laufen vor .


----------



## Chaser84 (17. April 2011)

Nen mittleren 20er Schaff ich auch noch mit nem Hardtail.
Fragt sich nur wie lange man sowas durchhält...

Man braucht allerdings dünne Reifen mit bischen mehr Druck.


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

Servus!

Eine sehr schöne Tour heute, auch wenn ich mich gegen Rennräder und Cityflyer behaupten musste . Vielleciht postet burn ja gleich mal die Route 

In eigener Sache:
Ich war eben auf der Crank Brothers Homepage und habe den Iodine AM 3 gesehen, wie ich ihn bekommen hätte, wenn ich nicht auf die Deemax gegangen wäre. Gott bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Augenkrebsmonster nicht an meinem Bike habe:








Grüße.


----------



## burn (17. April 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle den sonnigen Sonntag so gut wie wir genutzt.

Unsere Route fuehrte uns von Lübeck erst einmal nach Reinfeld wo wir die beiden anderen Mitfahrer aus HH aufgesammelt haben. Um uns dann von dort aus über Zarpen und Ahrensboek auf den Weg zur Fischbroetchen Pause nach Niendorf aufzumachen. 

Mit frischem Fisch gestärkt ging es über Warnsdorf und Kücknitz zurueck nach HL. Ich habe mich dann noch entschlossen die anderen beiden zurueck nach Reinfeld zu bringen, und bin dann den Rueckweg ueber Dahmsdorf, Stockelsdorf zurueck nach HL angetreten.




Länge: 125.9km Fahrzeit: ca. 330min Kalorien: ca. 3748kcal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. April 2011)

fette Tour! Respekt...wir haben es heute auf eine lockere 35km Ostsee-Runde gebracht


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. April 2011)

steht über Ostern noch ne MTB Tour an? Riesebusch-Travemünde zB...


----------



## coma1976 (22. April 2011)

also joa morgen wollte ich ne kleinere tour fahren mit ostsee-riesebusch-endstation für mich ratekau,und montag was längeres....


----------



## burn (23. April 2011)

Dabei am Montag!


----------



## Quator94 (23. April 2011)

Vorhin die "alte Salzstraße" bis Lauenburg geradelt, mit meinem 45kmh E Bike war das ziemlich anstrengend. 150km und mir tut alles weh...


----------



## Chaser84 (24. April 2011)

Hey, das ist ja witzig bin die alte Salzstraße bis Lüneburg geradelt (90Km).
Ist aber ziemlich staubig gewesen... ein paar Bilder folgen.


----------



## Quator94 (24. April 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja witzig bin die alte Salzstraße bis Lüneburg geradelt (90Km).
> Ist aber ziemlich staubig gewesen... ein paar Bilder folgen.



Gestern? Vielleicht haben wir uns ja sogar gesehen.
Mir gingen eher diese ganzen Fliegen aufn Senkel


----------



## akami (24. April 2011)

Moinsen!

Komme gerade von der Arbeit. Trifft sich noch wer in einem für mich zu erreichenden Zeitraum oder hat Lust sich spontan für'n Ründchen zu treffen?

Grüße.


----------



## Chaser84 (24. April 2011)

Nein, ich bin schon Donnerstag gefahren.

Das einzige was ich nicht bedacht habe, war die Sonne. (Sonnenbrand rings um die Augen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (27. April 2011)

Samstag Vormittag vor dem Aufstehen jmd bereit Rad zu fahren?


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

@ burn:

Ich bin dabei. Nenne Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt, ich bin da.

Grüße.


----------



## coma1976 (27. April 2011)

wo?kommst nach rügen?


----------



## litefreak (27. April 2011)

@akami: ist dein Radeln eigentlich schon da?


----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

@ slackfreak:

Leider noch nicht aber ich bekomme heute oder morgen die Versandbestätigung. Das heisst, wenn es heute Vormittag noch losgeschickt wird, dann sollte es morgen da sein. Ansonsten Anfang nächster Woche. DPD liefert soweit ich weiß Samstag nicht aus.


----------



## burn (29. April 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Samstag Vormittag vor dem Aufstehen jmd bereit Rad zu fahren?




Wird wohl doch nichts, ich muss schon um 10°° in HH sein... Aber naechste Woche habe ich Tagesfreizeit vllt wird es ja da mal wieder was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (29. April 2011)

Ich halte mich aus der mittel- und langfristigen Planung mal raus. Mein Training geht in die heiße Phase, da sind Gruppenausfahrten nicht so effektiv. 
Aber @burn und coma1976: für eine Tour zur Kuh muss ich sowieso regelmäßig aufbrechen, warum dann nicht gemeinsam...


----------



## burn (30. April 2011)

Wie immer am Dienstag... 14³° bei mir. Wir telefonieren


----------



## Quator94 (30. April 2011)

Bin kurz vorm Herzkasper 

Lübeck (Zu Hause) -> Hamburg (Zentrum) -> Lübeck (Zu Hause) = ~150km

War seit 8 Uhr unterwegs und bin nun etwa 15 Minuten zurück, sprich 11 1/2 Stunden


----------



## Chaser84 (30. April 2011)

Warum fahrt ihr denn immer alleine?


----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

Schlechte Kommunikation.


----------



## Quator94 (30. April 2011)

War mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und haben es eigentlich spontan überlegt 

Nächstes mal sag ich bescheid, erwartet aber kein Rennfahrertempo^^


----------



## coma1976 (1. Mai 2011)

@gustav zur kuh könnt ihr alleine-da arbeite ich noch....

war am we auf rügen da geht auch so einiges an der steilküste....


----------



## jan_hl (2. Mai 2011)

Hat zwar nichts mit Fahrrad fahren zu tun, aber:
Kennt jemand einen guten Orthopaeden in Luebeck der sich mit Bandscheibenvorfaellen usw. in der Lendenwirbelgegend auskennt? Antworten gerne auch als PN, damit es hier nicht zu Offtopic wird.


----------



## Chaser84 (4. Mai 2011)

Samstag ist gutes Wetter.

Wer hat Lust? Können ruhig ne große Tour machen.


----------



## coma1976 (5. Mai 2011)

können wir machen treffpunkt parkplatz am wurmberg
und protektoren nicht vergessen........................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (5. Mai 2011)

oder morgen n8ride!


----------



## GustavS (5. Mai 2011)

bin definitiv nicht dabei - Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Chaser84 (5. Mai 2011)

@ coma

Ähm nee, nix Protektoren...

Ne schöne große Tour!


----------



## coma1976 (5. Mai 2011)

jo mach ich auch mit fullface und protektoren...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. Mai 2011)

viel Spass am Wurmberg! 
Sind bei unserem Harzausflug auch einmal den "North-Shore-Trail" runter u für 6 den Berg wieder hoch Hatte sogar ne Kamera um Bauch. Aber irgendwer von meinen Kollegen hat beim Anschauen das Video gelöscht


----------



## coma1976 (9. Mai 2011)

danke hatten wir! 65km an zwei Tagen knapp 18er schnitt fette blasen an den händen...


----------



## burn (9. Mai 2011)

Vom Sonnenbrand um die Protektoren wollen wir lieber garnicht erst anfangen


----------



## burn (9. Mai 2011)

Von drueben aus dem Malente Thread:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23160480"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]





Nicht im Bild: Wir!


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

@ burn:
Habe ich auch schon gesehen. Ich freue mich echt auf Donnerstag, wenn ich auch wieder ein Fully unterm Hintern habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (9. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag, d.h. dann kommt endlich dein Radel  ?


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe es und fiebere stark dem Donnerstag entgegen. Ich melde mich, sobald es da ist.


----------



## burn (11. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder...


----------



## coma1976 (11. Mai 2011)

gibs doch im netz...


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Von *meinem* SX? Glaub ich nicht


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Mein neues SX:







Das Problem mit den ungleichen Bremshebeln wird Dienstag behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (12. Mai 2011)

Sehr, sehr schick


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. Mai 2011)

ja, sieht sehr edel aus! Allerdings lässt es ja (fast) kein Spiel mehr zum selber tunen 
 Dann mußte aber jetzt auf ner Riesebusch Tour auch was zeigen...


----------



## RenéJ (12. Mai 2011)

Hey ja nettes Bike! mir fällt der Sattel schon mal auf, den hatte ich damals auf meinem KTM.......das ding is ne Absolute Eierfeile. Da wäre für mich schon mal Tuningbedarf.
Für die, die es interessiert: Ich hab mir dann jetzt auch ein neues Spielzeug gekauft.
Giant Reign 2  2011.
Hatte mir ja auf Hinweis von coma1976 zuerst das Wicked von YT ausgesucht. Aber ich hasse es zu warten(fast 2Monate), und zudem mag ich es nicht wenn ich die Katze im Sack kaufe. 
Bin mit dem Giant bis jetzt hochzufrieden. das ding klettert wie ne Bergziege und die Talfahrten sind mit 70Km/h auch locker wegzustecken. alles in allem für mich gut investierte knappe 2000Glocken.
Evtl. nehme ich Juni mein Rad mit nach Lübeck (das lange WE ab 23.) wenn dann was bei euch geht, wärs cool.Bis dahin!

Gruß


----------



## burn (12. Mai 2011)

Der SLR(?) ist doch ein super Sattel, habe ich auf fast allen Raedern...


----------



## RenéJ (12. Mai 2011)

Jo sollte der SLR sein......ich mag ihn überhaupt nicht.  

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Giant.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/894764



Ps: wie zum Henker lade ich hier Bilder hoch????


----------



## coma1976 (12. Mai 2011)

ich helf dir mal
so





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coma1976 (12. Mai 2011)

RenéJ schrieb:


> Hey ja nettes Bike! mir fällt der Sattel schon mal auf, den hatte ich damals auf meinem KTM.......das ding is ne Absolute Eierfeile. Da wäre für mich schon mal Tuningbedarf.



kommt auch auf die eier an


----------



## RenéJ (13. Mai 2011)

@Coma : schönen Dank.....weiss zwar immer noch nicht wie es funzt......

Ja das mit den Eiern is manchmal so ne Sache.


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

Salve!
So ich habe mein SX heute mal ein wenig durch den Riesebusch gejagt und cih muss sagen, es fühlte sich sehr, sehr gut an. Würde mich freuen mal wieder mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## Chaser84 (20. Mai 2011)

Was nicht so schön war, waren diese MTB-Baum-Straßensperren!

Völlig uncool sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (21. Mai 2011)

Die liegen da schon mind. 5Jahre!

Voellig egal sowas...


----------



## Chaser84 (21. Mai 2011)

Also letztes Jahr lagen die da noch nicht!
Und wieso ist dir das egal? Jetzt kann man dort kaum noch fahren.


----------



## coma1976 (21. Mai 2011)

nennt sich auch forstarbeiten und die zwei dicken dinger wo man drunter durch muß liegen schon ein paar jahre...

wer keine lust auf bäume hat muß straße fahren!!!


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Chaser meint nicht die beiden Baumstämme unter den man durch muss und auch nicht die seit Jahren liegenden Baumstämme an Ketten. Hinten bei der Quelle ist ein Abschnitt an zwei Stellen komplett dicht gelegt. Komischerweise aber auch unzumutbar für Fußgänger. Hoffentlich sind das nur Waldarbeiten und die Barrikaden werden beseitigt. Anders würde es eigentlcih auch keinen Sinn machen.

Hätte denn einer von den Kundigen Zeit und Lust demnächst mal wieder eine Tour zu guiden?


----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Ich werde nachher (~14:30) ein Ründchen drehen. Bis jetzt angepeilte Richtung ist Ratzeburg. Falls jemand mit möchte ist er herzlich willkommen und auf die Strecke bin ich auch nicht unbedingt fixiert. - Ansonsten habe ich die ganze Woche frei und mal wieder eine Tour, gerne auch mal wieder mehr als drei wäre echt nett.

Grüße.


----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

So ich mach mal weiter...

Für Freitag planen "Chaser84" und ich eine Tour. Bis jetzt ist als Richtung Ratzeburg festgehalten. Es muss aber nicht zwangsläufig dahin gehen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat zu kommen, kann sich ja kurz äußern und ihre Wünsche in Sachen Route und Uhrzeit abgeben. Spontane Mitfahrer sind aber auch gerne gesehen.

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## coma1976 (24. Mai 2011)

@baumstämme an der quelle: kann man umfahren inkl. Northshore-elemente!einfach mal links abbiegen und etwas ausholenmensch jungs ihr seid mtb-fahrer etwas kreativer bitte-danke-und tschüss


----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

Oh da sag ich nur: "Augen auf!" - Das habe ich nicht gesehen. Naja bin Donnerstag wieder da, mal sehen, was du da für uns erkundet hast  - Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## jan_hl (2. Juni 2011)

Morgen steht eine gemütliche Fahrradtour mit Kollegen von Lübeck Innenstadt nach Timmendorfer Strand auf dem Programm. Ich wollte durch den Tunnel irgendwie nach Travemünde und von da dann am Steilufer nach Timmendorf. 

Kennt jemand eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke nach Travemünde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (4. Juni 2011)

Das geht ja mal gar nicht...




www.ln-online.de/lokales/luebeck/31...r__?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## TFCMaKO (4. Juni 2011)

Na hoffentlich wird das nix...

Und falls doch, will ich da zumindest vorher nochmal fahren.
Kann man ein Fahrrad einfach so mit ins Flugzeug nehmen?


----------



## coma1976 (4. Juni 2011)

die haben ja echt den arsch offen aber das wäre mal wieder typisch wirtschaftsinteressen gehen über alles...


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Die sollen sich erstmal um Ihre anderen Fehlprojekte kümmern... .

Fährt morgen wer?


----------



## GustavS (9. Juni 2011)

Hat einer ein kleines RR-Kettenblatt 110-42 für definitiv weniger als 10km leihweise für mich?

Und ich würde gern mal ein Innenlager an mein Rad halten wollen Octalink BSA 68 118,0mm. Mache auch keinen Kratzer dran


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (9. Juni 2011)

hat jemand von den Herren Downhillern Lust mit zum Bike Festival nach Willingen zu kommen? Samstag früh hin u Montag zurück. Mein Kollege möchte schon am Sonntag wieder zurück u das ist mir bisschen kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (10. Juni 2011)

wo ist hier nen downhiller?
na gut fühle mich mal peripher angesprochen!
keine zeit aber wie wäre es mal mit nem n8r8?


----------



## Szeged (11. Juni 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand von euch zufällig für Montag ne Ausfahrt ab Lübeck geplant? Oder morgen eher vormittags? Muss leider morgen bis 3Uhr wieder zurück sein. Kenn mich hier leider noch nicht so aus und würde mich gerne mal anschließen.
Grüße


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Montag kann ich leider erst Nachmittags. Morgen Vormittag wäre ich dabei


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Servus!

Bin heute in RZ auf einer der Standartrouten über einen Holzkeil gepoltert, welcher sich im Unterholz versteckt hielt. Ob da noch mehr waren, kann ich nicht sagen, da nicht weiter gesucht aber es sah nicht nach einem Zufall aus, da gerade geschnittene Keile nicht einfach so aus dem Boden sprießen. Kann die Stelle schlecht beschreiben aber ich werde sobald das neue Handy da ist mal einen GPS-Post machen.

Irgendwie bin ich nicht beisammen. Das mit den Spannleinen war eine andere Geschichte. Bekannte von mir haben momentan mit Leutchen zu tun, die die Trail mit spitzen Nägeln spicken. Hoffentlich war das heute eine einmalige Sache, wobei uns auch noch andere neue Blockaden aufgefallen sind.

Ansonsten war es eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute

@Dummersdorfer Ufer: natürlich ist das rein wirtschaftliches Denken. Liest sich natürlich auch wunderbar, dass bis ca. 2020 der Güterumschlag sich verdoppeln soll/kann. Andererseits sind das ja auch nur Hypothesen und ich denke, da muss man mal abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt. Letztendlich finde ich, besitzt Lübeck & Umgebung eine starke Bevölkerung, die dann hoffentlich intervenieren wird (ich erinnere da an Flughafen/Blankensee und die Geschichte mit der Privatisierung der Universität).

@akami:
wie meinste das mit "geschnittene Keile". Sowas wie ein Türkeil, damit Du aus dem Sattel geworfen wirst, wenn Du da zu schnell drüber fegst?

Habt ihr eigentlich ein nettes Programm für WM6.X womit man eventuell GPS Routen aufnehmen kann? Hab schon mal drüber nachgedacht, sowas zu benutzen. Mein Akku hält zwar bei TomTom nicht ewig, aber wenn man das so modifizieren kann, dass es mit ausgeschaltenem Display funktioniert und wirklich nur die Koordinaten aufzeichnet um sie später dann in eine Route bei Google Earth umzuwandeln, wäre das ganz nice. Die Idee ist nämlich dann einfach mal einen Katalog aufzustellen mit Routen und subjektiven/objektiven Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit, Ausdauer, Spaß und Umwelt damit Neulinge oder jemand von uns eine neue Route ausprobieren kann und schon mal weiß worauf er sich einstellen soll/kann.

Die Idee ist auch ehrlich gesagt nicht meine, sondern die kenne ich von zuhause (Harz). Damals hat die Volksbank den kompletten Oberharz abfahren lassen und es gab eine coole Beilage bei Tour (glaube ich) mit Karte und Einschätzungen der Fahrer.

Hier habe ich die Seite gefunden: http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/index.php
Hättet ihr mal Lust sowas aufzustellen?


----------



## Bleibdoof (15. Juni 2011)

Cube Bike Counter: -2. 

Bin ich sauer. Das muss hier echt wer aus dem Haus sein. Vorhängeschloss geknackt und das zusätzliche Drahtseil, mit dem das Bike über ein Schloss mit den Heizungsrohren gesichert war, geschreddert. 

Und das 1 Tag vor meinem Urlaub. 

Machs gut Reaction. Machts gut Eggbeaters, für die ersten Klickis bin ich gut mit euch klar gekommen 

Jetzt bekomme ich auf die schnelle wohl kein neues Bike mehr und wenn doch kommt es sicher nicht mehr in den Keller. D.h. aber nicht, dass ich mich da jetzt nicht mal abends / nachts auf die Lauer lege...

Sorry, dass ich nur hier poste, wenn ein Bike fehlt. Aber zum Fahren komme ich ja nur im Urlaub.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (15. Juni 2011)

Oh was, Dir ist mittlerweile das zweite Fahrrad geklaut worden?
Ich werd mal die Augen offen halten, das Fahrrad ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt unauffällig. Welche Farbkombination? Bzw. gibt es nur die Schwarz-rot-weiße Kombo?
Und vor allem: wo wurde es geklaut, also in welchem Bezirk.

Greetz


----------



## Bleibdoof (16. Juni 2011)

Schwarz weiß rot war meines, es gibt diese Variante glaube ich nur noch in schwarz. 
Geklaut wurde es in St.Jürgen...

So ich werde jetzt gleich zum Festival fahren und mir ein kleines Frustbierchen gönnen. Anfang nächster Woche werde ich dann mal schauen, ob ich "irgendwo" etwas für den Rest meines Urlaubs auftreiben kann... 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß, wenn das Wetter es zu lässt (oder auch trotzdem!)


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (16. Juni 2011)

OK, ich werd mal aufpassen.
Das wurde Dir echt im Haus geklaut? Da kann man eigentlich die Gruppe der Verdächtigen auf Anwohner/Besucher reduzieren. Man sieht ja nicht jedem Haus an, dass dort ein teures Fahrrad steht.
Viel Spaß aufm HURRICANE


----------



## burn (16. Juni 2011)

Darkslider2k4 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß aufm HURRICANE



Danke, werde ich haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (16. Juni 2011)

Moechte jmd von euch in naher Zukunft Laufraeder verschicken? Ich habe hier gerade einen grossen Karton stehen... Dienstag geht er sonst in den Muell.


----------



## jan_hl (16. Juni 2011)

Bleibdoof schrieb:


> Anfang nächster Woche werde ich dann mal schauen, ob ich "irgendwo" etwas für den Rest meines Urlaubs auftreiben kann...



Tip: Bahnhof ^^



So gerne ich Luebeck mag, aber diese Fahrradklauerei geht mir sowas von auf den Sack. Bei uns vor dem Haus (4er WG in der Innenstadt) wurde vor ein paar Woche Rad Nummer 12 oder 13 in 4 Jahren geklaut.

Mein Trekkingrad mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahre, habe ich in 3 Jahren 4 mal (!) abend draussen stehen lassen (nicht ueber Nacht). 2 mal ist es gut gegangen, einmal waren beide Reifen platt und letztens wurde das teure B+M Licht vorne abgetreten, der Sattel demoliert usw. *hass*


----------



## RenéJ (21. Juni 2011)

Moin moin!!!! wie ist denn das wetter im Norden?? und geht Tourenmäßig was bei euch? würde mein Bike sonst nämlich kurz um ins Auto schmeißen und mit hoch nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (21. Juni 2011)

Wetter mäßig siehts nicht so gut aus, sieh selbst
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&xhr=t&q...gc.r_pw.&fp=dd6e739f5ed1f983&biw=1704&bih=912

Und ich verreis am Donnerstag, sodass ich leider nicht da bin.
greetz


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. Juni 2011)

leider vorerst nur Regen angesagt


----------



## coma1976 (21. Juni 2011)

sind hier nur warmduscher???
ab wann bist du denn da rene?


----------



## akami (21. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Macht wirklich Spaß. Wäre morgen für eine Runde bevor es Donnerstag in die Eifel geht zu haben.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. Juni 2011)

naja Sa/ So siehts ja schon wieder besser aus


----------



## burn (23. Juni 2011)

Einige kennen sie ja noch nicht...




nandu von boooeeern auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (28. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand einen Montageständer, den er mir für's kommende WE ausleihen könnte?


----------



## GustavS (28. Juni 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Montageständer, den er mir für's kommende WE ausleihen könnte?



Na klar, musste aber abholen...


----------



## litefreak (28. Juni 2011)

@GustavS: super, danke  hast PN.


----------



## MettiMett (29. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es mit MTB touren in und rund um HL aus?


----------



## litefreak (5. Juli 2011)

@GustavS: und das ist das, was ich mit GustavS's Montageständer vorhatte:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25997021"]Ghost AMR Square full disassembly on Vimeo[/ame] (bitte nicht al zu ernst nehmen  )


----------



## RenéJ (5. Juli 2011)

find ich ganz gut gelungen. Aber: War dir Langweilig?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. Juli 2011)

ich wäre froh wenn ich mal Zeit finden würde nur um meine Gabel auseinander zu nehmen u zu warten...


----------



## burn (22. Juli 2011)

Jmd Lust morgen zu fahren?


----------



## MettiMett (22. Juli 2011)

Würde gerne, aber habe noch kein neues Bike. Und mein jetziges macht nur leichte Fahrten mit


----------



## coma1976 (22. Juli 2011)

wo?
also wäre sonst am montag für ne leichte tour in braunlage zu haben


----------



## burn (22. Juli 2011)

Mir egal, evtl auf ein Bier nach Tvm? Am ehesten Abends tagsueber soll es die ganze Zeit regnen. 
Ansonsten Sonntag, bei Trockenheit RTF in HH?


----------



## coma1976 (23. Juli 2011)

hm sonntag?nee da bin ich zur dtf in hahnenklee...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. Juli 2011)

na dann wünsch ich dir mal besseres Wetter! Für so Modderfahrten bin ich nicht zu begeistern. Bevorzuge eine trockene Strecke


----------



## coma1976 (23. Juli 2011)

ich liebe modder!gibt doch hochdruckreiniger und regenreifen


----------



## tgross (31. Juli 2011)

Moin Lübecker, habs zwar schon im "gestohlene Bikes" Thread geschrieben, aber vielleicht wirds hier eher gesehen: 

Mir wurde von der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag mein Rad ausm Carport raus (!) geklaut. Wenn das hier irgendwie jemand sieht bitte bei mir melden. Wäre super, wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet. 

Sofort erkennbar ist es daran, dass vorne ne Shimano Bremse und hinten eine Hayes Stroker montiert ist. Es ist ein Radon ZR Team 5.0 22" 2008. 

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## burn (1. August 2011)

Rahmennummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgross (1. August 2011)

die habe ich dummerweise nicht mehr


----------



## Chaser84 (1. August 2011)

Ein Radon fällt ja auf in Lübeck. Da werde ich mal die Augen offen halten...


----------



## burn (1. August 2011)

Also wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht bei der Polizei gewesen?
Willst du es denn einfach zurueckklauen falls du es mal irgendwo sehen solltest?


----------



## tgross (1. August 2011)

Doch doch bei der Polizei war ich schon. Naja und wie ich es zurück bekomme entscheide ich -falls es gefunden wird- dann aus der Situation heraus


----------



## Chaser84 (1. August 2011)

Aber wie willst du Beweisen das es deins ist, wenn du die Rechnung (Rahmennummer) nicht mehr hast?


----------



## tgross (1. August 2011)

Rechnung hab ich noch, nur steht da nicht die Rahmennummer drauf.
Beiweisen könnte ich es nur durch eine Auflistung an Anbauteilen und dass ich bei der Polizei die beiden verschiedenen Bremsen angegeben habe.
Ist natürlich extrem optimistisch und ich weiß auch, dass ich totales Glück haben muss, um mein Bike wieder zu bekommen, aber manchmal hat man ja das Glück .... und wenn es widerum jemand selbst irgendwo gekauft hat, ohne gewusst zu haben, dass es geklaut war, hab ich wahrscheinlich Pech gehabt ... bin ja auch selbst Schuld, dass ich die Rahmennummer nicht habe. 

Aber ich bin auch soweit Realist, dass ich mich schon über aktuelle Angebote von Radon-Bikes schlau gemacht habe


----------



## Chaser84 (1. August 2011)

Ja, die Team Modelle sind gerade im Angebot. Kann ich nur empfehlen. ;-)


----------



## Bleibdoof (2. August 2011)

Mein Beileid... ich weiß wie das ist  Ich warte auch noch auf die Kohlen von der Versicherung vom letzten Mal  (Vom vorletzen Mal habe ich ) 

Ich trau mich noch nicht ganz n neues zu kaufen... meine Butze ist einfach zu klein um es hier zu lagern  Naja vielleicht machen mich die Schlussverkaufangebote ja doch noch schwach


----------



## madbull (2. August 2011)

Eigentlich sonstwer von hier bei SIS zugegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (2. August 2011)

nee,wer fährt denn nachts fahrrad...


----------



## Chaser84 (2. August 2011)

Interessant, aber zu weit weg.

Fährt jemand am Wochenende?


----------



## coma1976 (3. August 2011)

@madbull cooles event v.a. der anmeldezeitraum ist sehr gut gewählt!du fährst hin?

ich fahre nächste woche mit burn hier hin http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53


----------



## madbull (3. August 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @madbull cooles event v.a. der anmeldezeitraum ist sehr gut gewählt!du fährst hin?


Jip, klar, ich bin sozusagen Inventar.


----------



## coma1976 (3. August 2011)

sollte man für nächstes jahr mal ins auge fassen...

dann viel spaß dir!


----------



## burn (3. August 2011)

ich glaub SIS ist shice, da sind soviele "eingaengige" unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (9. August 2011)

Wer erraet wo ich war bekommt einen Keks... Felix darf leider nicht mitspielen


----------



## coma1976 (10. August 2011)

hm och männo...
kriege trotzdem einen oder?
hab da auch noch eins:






[/URL][/IMG]
von mir gibs zwei kekse!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (10. August 2011)

kenne ich...Schloss Rosenborg in Kopenhagen  
vergesse den Keks nicht beim nächsten gemeinsamen Ausflug. 
War bestimmt ne wirklich schöne Tour da ...


----------



## burn (10. August 2011)

Richtig! Die Tour durch die Strassen Kopenhagens war in der Tat recht toll, die Fahrt dorthin aber eher langweilig.
Daenemark hat landschaftlich auf der Ecke so rein garnichts zu bieten...


----------



## GustavS (10. August 2011)

@burn
@coma
Wollt Ihr den DeeMax zu Eurem "Ausflug" mitnehmen?


----------



## coma1976 (10. August 2011)

nu is zu spät!rad ist schon im koffer!
denke die deetracks halten auch!
achso hier ist der ausflugsdampfer





[/URL][/IMG]
weiß nicht ob ihm gelb stehen würde...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (10. August 2011)

schon wieder ein neues Rad


----------



## coma1976 (10. August 2011)

ein neues gebrauchtes bitte!


----------



## RenéJ (11. August 2011)

hey Leutz!ab morgen (Freitag) bin ich für etwas über 1 woche in Lübeck ( mit Fahrrad).
Geht evtl was fahrmäßig.......oder alles ausgebucht??

Gruß


----------



## Chaser84 (11. August 2011)

Wenn du den Regen abstellst, dann schon. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (16. August 2011)

Schleswig - Holsteins einziges Team bei das Trek Bike Attack hat überlebt!


----------



## GustavS (16. August 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Schleswig - Holsteins einziges Team bei das Trek Bike Attack hat überlebt!



Herzlich willkommen zurück und Glückwunsch (auch wenn ich die Ergebnisse noch nicht kenne).
@burn
sogar in den Stadtfarben!!! Frag mal in der Verwaltung nach Sponsoring... 
Übrigens solltet Ihr Euch bei Eurer Statur nicht wundern, wenn bald die HL-Cougars oder-Seals anrufen.


----------



## burn (16. August 2011)

Ergebnisse sind nicht der Rede wert, aber wir hatten viel Spass!


----------



## burn (16. August 2011)

*Allabendliche Arbeitsteilung: Einer trinkt und einer schraubt!*


----------



## burn (16. August 2011)




----------



## GustavS (16. August 2011)

GustavS schrieb:


> @burn
> @coma
> Wollt Ihr den DeeMax zu Eurem "Ausflug" mitnehmen?



@coma1976
Und ich frag noch extra!!!  Aber der Herr will ja lieber die DeeTraks kaputt machen. Und das in der teuren Schweiz (ts, ts, ts ...)


----------



## coma1976 (16. August 2011)

was denn sind nur drei speichen gerissen....bin mir sicher die wären bei den deemax auch gerissen!ist wohl bei einer kleinen bodenwelle bei highspeed passiert-habs aber erst abends gemerkt
7 wurden erneuert-macht 50 fränkli....


----------



## GustavS (16. August 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> 7 wurden erneuert-macht 50 fränkli....



Beim derzeitigen Umrechnungskurs von 1:1 ein teurer Spaß, verdammte Euro-Krise 

UND: Der DeeMax hält sowas aus!!!!!!!   Kannst Du ja im nächsten Jahr probieren


----------



## coma1976 (16. August 2011)

das war mir in dem moment so egal-hauptsache ich konnte am nächsten tag wieder fahren!
den deemax nehme ich nicht! den brauchst du dann weil du mitkommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (17. August 2011)




----------



## burn (17. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVhU3eYH1Zc"]Trek Bike Attack 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## coma1976 (17. August 2011)

6:46min team norddeutschland passiert das blaue tor und schwingt sich aufs velo


----------



## coma1976 (17. August 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coma1976 (17. August 2011)

@rené sieht schlecht aus am so schon wieder ein rennen...


----------



## burn (17. August 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir Peter Harry Carstensen wirklich mal fragen ob er uns als Schleswig Holsteiner Promotion Team naechstes Jahr sponsert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (20. August 2011)

Fährt heute jemand? Würde mich gerne anschliessen.
Vll sogar Night Ride?


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2011)

nö! morgen aber! Start ca 8.00 Hamburg HBF


----------



## Chaser84 (20. August 2011)

Ich glaub da werde ich nächstes Jahr auch mal mitmachen. Ist sicher nen Riesen Spaß.

Macht denn sonst heute keiner mehr ne kleine Tour?


----------



## burn (20. August 2011)

@coma1976 wohin geht deine Tour in HH morgen? Vielleicht komme ich mit!

Ich wollte ungefaehr diese Strecke abfahren....


----------



## Chaser84 (20. August 2011)

@ burn 

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, muss man sich doch dort vorher anmelden?


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2011)

@burn mensch das ist ja die gleiche die ich auch fahren wollte!


----------



## GustavS (20. August 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Ich wollte ungefaehr diese Strecke abfahren....



@burn
@coma1976
Ich kenne die Strecke schon vom letzten Jahr, aber aus meiner Erfahrung sind da um diese Zeit erstaunlich viele Radfahrer unterwegs, da müsst Ihr etwas aufpassen... 

Euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. Schraubt die Vorgaben für meinen Start in 2012 mal ordentlich hoch, damit ich einen Trainingsanreiz habe...


----------



## MettiMett (20. August 2011)

Asphalt oder auch was für MTBs?


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

eher für sowas


----------



## burn (21. August 2011)

GustavS schrieb:


> @burn
> @coma1976
> Ich kenne die Strecke schon vom letzten Jahr, aber aus meiner Erfahrung sind da um diese Zeit erstaunlich viele Radfahrer unterwegs, da müsst Ihr etwas aufpassen...





Die Strecke letztes Jahr war doch gaaaanz anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. August 2011)

dann bin ich ja heute ganz in Eurer Nähe gefahren... was ein Zufall


----------



## coma1976 (21. August 2011)

komisch hab dich nicht gesehen...dabei waren gar nicht sooo viele leute da!


----------



## burn (21. August 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja heute ganz in Eurer Nähe gefahren... was ein Zufall



wieder die kurze Strecke?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. August 2011)

ja, wieder die Kurze. Reicht uns...unsere Trainingsausflüge kommen ja auch nie über 60km hinaus


----------



## Quator94 (21. August 2011)

War heute mal wieder im Riesebusch  
Waren da letztes Jahr auch schon so viele Wurzel, die man als Kicker missbrauchen kann?


----------



## burn (24. August 2011)

Auf der Seite des Hamburger Abendblattes gibt es wieder tausende Fotos vom Zieleinlauf der Fahrradtour am letzten Sonntag.
Vielleicht entdeckt ihr euch ja


----------



## coma1976 (24. August 2011)

bei mir hat er wohl grad pause gemacht zwischen 11.30 und 12.30 gibs keine fotos...


----------



## Chaser84 (24. August 2011)

Der hatte schon Feierabend, du warst zu langsam. ;-)


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. August 2011)

tausende Fotos...

danke für den Tipp! Dann gibt es ja doch noch Bilder von mir.

der mit dem grünen Lenkerband  
und der links mit der gelben Brille ist mein Bruder...(im Ziel sah die Reihenfolge aber anders aus)





und noch ein (leider schlechtes durch Bluetooth-Übertragung?)
Handy Foto von einer letzten Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (24. August 2011)

ohh die Nandus haben Junge bekommen... da werde ich wohl auch mal wieder hin fahren!


----------



## Chaser84 (24. August 2011)

Würde ich nicht tun, die Mudder mit den Jungen hat mich angegriffen. Von nahen sind die ganz schön größ und giftig.


----------



## therealfranky (25. August 2011)

Moin @ All,

evtl. ab heute jemand beim MTB Market in der Wellsbachstrasse zum 20Järigen Bestehen gratulieren ???

Werd da heut mal vorbei schauen...

Güsse Franky


----------



## Chaser84 (25. August 2011)

Nee, der Laden is nich so dolle. Da gibt es nichts.

Finde B.O.C bisher am besten.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. August 2011)

burn schrieb:


> ohh die Nandus haben Junge bekommen... da werde ich wohl auch mal wieder hin fahren!




und nicht nur zwei... zwölf Stück standen hinterm Busch


----------



## madbull (4. September 2011)

Vorgestern mit gnss-Martin unterwegs gewesen. Der Weg direkt hinter Lübeck unten an der Trave wurde zur Amazonasexpedition, alles voll überspült. Erst voll weggeglitscht, Martin hart auf den Allerwertesten, ich nur den linken Fuß durchnässt. Dann eine ganze Zeit durchs Ufergestrüpp schlagen müssen...
Geschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz habe ich mit meiner Zeckenphobie - geil war's trotzdem!  



Autsch.




Drifters



Zurück aus einer Sackgasse aus einem Uferwäldchen. Wo ich mich noch ein wenig von Mücken habe löchern lassen, weil cibi just in dem Moment angerufen hat, um zu erzählen, wie er im herrlichen Sonnenschein mit einem Bierchen auf frisch gemähter Wiese liegt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ;-)




Travamazonasexpedition



Fast idyllisch.




Travamazonasexpedition



Kein Weiterkommen unten - ab in den Dschungel.




Travamazonasexpedition





Travamazonasexpedition



Ein Königreich für eine Machete!




Travamazonasexpedition



Dschungelfieber?




Travamazonasexpedition



Geschafft! Im Herrentunnel-Bus Bestandaufnahme. Martin musste ich rauszerren, er wollte lieber noch ein paar Mal hin- und herfahren.  




Travamazonasexpedition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (4. September 2011)

eine tour ganz nach meinem geschmack!


----------



## burn (4. September 2011)

Da war ich letztes Jahr auch 1-2mal. Eine wirklich schoene Ecke, leider ja nicht so richtig was zu Rad fahren.
Am Ende der Landzunge liegt einer meiner Lieblingsorte, der ist aber zum Glueck auch einfacher zu erreichen als mit der Machete


----------



## burn (7. September 2011)

Passt! Dank dem Mitbringer


----------



## coma1976 (9. September 2011)

morgen nightride?


----------



## Chaser84 (9. September 2011)

Wohin?


----------



## coma1976 (9. September 2011)

riesebusch-travemünde-niendorf-ratekau-bad schwartau


----------



## coma1976 (10. September 2011)

man seid ihr alle schon im winterschlaf...


----------



## RenéJ (10. September 2011)

Ich wär dabei!!! nur leider schaff ich das wohl zeitlich nicht die 450Kilometer in den Norden zu kommen.

Trotzdem viel spaß!

Gruß


----------



## Chaser84 (10. September 2011)

Ich hab leider erst in 2 Woche Zeit. Dann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## GustavS (10. September 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Passt! Dank dem Mitbringer



Ja ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten? (Habe deshalb heute gleich mal die ersten Spekulatius dieses Winters im Supermarkt gekauft )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Wollte ma fragen ob in HL gelegentlich paar Leute MTB fahren. Würde mich gerne ma anschließen, z.B. Riesebusch oder Palinger Wald. Wohne noch nicht sehr lang in HL und fahre der Zeit noch allein, aber Fun macht das auf die Dauer nicht.


----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2011)

Push


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (6. Oktober 2011)

Jojo, es gibt hier ein paar MTBer, die fahren. Keine Sorge 
Bei besserem Wetter können wir mal Riesebusch fahren, war da noch nicht wirklich, hab mal hinter dem Campus ein paar Waldstrecken versucht und sonst fahre ich Touren bis Travemünde und dann wieder zurück nach Lübeck, aber speziell Riesebusch habe ich noch nicht sehr eingehend befahren.


----------



## litefreak (6. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt immer wieder einige gemeinsame Ausfahrten in unseren Gegenden und da kannst Du natürlich auch gerne mitfahren. Aktuell haben wahrscheinlich viele ihre Prioritäten so gelegt, dass wenn es zu Ausfahrten kommt, diese sehr spontan und dann in einem sehr kleinem Kreis gefahren werden (bei mir ist dies jedenfalls so  ).

Aber hoffentlich kommen wir bald wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt zusammen (meine Formula muss jetzt nur noch aus der Reparatur zurück kommen  ).

@MettiMett: also einfach den Thread hier abonnieren und man wird schon automatisch benachrichtigt, wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen


----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke alles klar. Bis denn.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, dieses Jahr war wirklich nicht viel los hier mit gemeinsamen Forum-Touren. 
Aber diese Saison läuft bei mir eh nichts mehr. Hatte im Sommer einen vermeintlich leichten Sturz und muß jetzt doch im November an der Schulter operiert werden. 
HAGL Läsion mit Kapselruptur u irgendeine Bänder-Ruptur. Hört sich schon nicht gut an... Ich werde dann wohl erst im Mai oder Juni wieder voll einsatzfähig sein. verdammt...


----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann mal gute Besserung! Und vielleicht sieht man sich ja in der nächsten Saison mal.


----------



## coma1976 (6. Oktober 2011)

na denn glückwunsch!gute besserung und ich kenn da nen guten physio...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> ich kenn da nen guten physio...



 

danke, bis November ist noch bisschen Zeit. Rennrad fahren geht ohne Probleme, weil ich die Arme da anders halte als beim MTB. Wenn ich aber mit breitem Lenker den Arm nur etwas verdrehe oder grobe Schläge kommen dann...aaahhhh (abgesehen davon gehts eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Arm, nur halt nicht in sich drehen u schweres heben) Aber schön, daß man erst Orthopäden wechseln muß und es fast 5 Monate braucht für eine richtige Diagnose und einem endlich richtig (?) geholfen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (7. Oktober 2011)

Will jemand am WE fahren?


----------



## coma1976 (7. Oktober 2011)

evtl so


----------



## MettiMett (7. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Wann weißt Bescheid?


----------



## coma1976 (7. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich ausm fenster gucke!


----------



## madbull (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich wohne ab Mitte des Monats in Ratekau, direkt am Riesebusch, und werde vielleicht auch häufiger mal wieder mitfahren. Und sicher oft einfach mal eine kurze schnelle Runde drehen.


----------



## MettiMett (7. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wenn ich ausm fenster gucke!



auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (8. Oktober 2011)

so habe ausm fenster geguckt gerade...
sieht schwarz aus...
bin raus für morgen!


----------



## burn (8. Oktober 2011)

sieht echt nicht gut aus... aber hey auf dem Brocken liegt Schnee


----------



## GustavS (9. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> so habe ausm fenster geguckt gerade...
> sieht schwarz aus...





burn schrieb:


> sieht echt nicht gut aus... aber hey auf dem Brocken liegt Schnee



@coma1976
@burn
also wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue, sieht es einfach fantastisch aus. Nix schwarz - blauer Himmel. Wo wohnt Ihr denn bloß. 
Wenn es nicht so kalt wäre, würde ich zu einer ruhigen RR-Runde einladen.


----------



## burn (9. Oktober 2011)

dann lade mal schnell ein! Alleine komme ich hier heute nicht mehr raus


----------



## coma1976 (9. Oktober 2011)

und ich darf nicht:-(


----------



## GustavS (9. Oktober 2011)

und ich bin wieder zurück...
Drei Lagen dünn war auch bei Sonnenschein schon sehr grenzwertig, aber im Schatten/unter Bäumen und dazu bei diesem Wind war es teilweise ganz schön frostig. Winterschuhe sind auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl gewesen. Auch für langfingrige Handschuhe scheint die Zeit gekommen.
@burn
hättest Du mal durchgeklingelt, wäre eine gemeinsame Tour doch möglich gewesen. schade!!


----------



## MettiMett (9. Oktober 2011)

Werd jetzt auch nochmal los. Ja die langen Softshell Handschuhe trage ich auch seit Gestern. War die Woche schon frisch beim fahren.


----------



## madbull (11. Oktober 2011)

Zeit für ein wenig historische Bildung: Schlacht bei Lübeck

Irgendwie faszinierend, wenn man da von den Orten liest, an denen man dauernd unterwegs ist...  Und das ist gerade mal 200 Jahre her!


----------



## GustavS (11. Oktober 2011)

madbull schrieb:


> Zeit für ein wenig historische Bildung: Schlacht bei Lübeck
> 
> Irgendwie faszinierend, wenn man da von den Orten liest, an denen man dauernd unterwegs ist...  Und das ist gerade mal 200 Jahre her!



Also madbull, Du überraschst mich immer wieder. Chapeau


----------



## madbull (11. Oktober 2011)

GustavS schrieb:


> Also madbull, Du überraschst mich immer wieder. Chapeau


Habe mich halt ein wenig näher mit meinem Geburts- (die ersten 10 Lebensjahre da gewohnt) und jetzt wieder Wohnort Ratekau näher beschäftigt.  ;-)


Krass finde ich vor allem solche Schilderungen von vor 200 Jahren, die eben nicht nur die großen Fakten aus den Geschichtsbüchern sind, sondern die realen Geschehnisse eines Tages, die ganzen Dramen, die sich da im Einzelnen abspielten; als Beispiel hier zum obigen Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_de_Villers#Brief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (18. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es hier in Lübeck noch weitere Spots außer Riesebusch, Ratzburger See und Brodtner Ufer? Ich kann einfach nichts entdecken weder mit Google Earth, noch wenn ich planlos durch die Gegend düse...


----------



## MettiMett (18. Oktober 2011)

Palinger Walda gewesen? Bin da öfter. Allerdings nix dickes


----------



## Quator94 (18. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mir grade gar nichts, wo ist das ungefähr?


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Herrnburg.


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus HL ma Lust mit nach HH zu kommen, um diese Strecke zu fahren: http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13166.html


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. Oktober 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in Lübeck noch weitere Spots außer Riesebusch, Ratzburger See und Brodtner Ufer? Ich kann einfach nichts entdecken weder mit Google Earth, noch wenn ich planlos durch die Gegend düse...




was erwartest du denn Grosses von der Gegend hier, in Sachen MTB?


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja so richtig gibt's hier nichts. Hatte ich vor meinem Umzug auch nicht bedacht ;-)


----------



## zrider (19. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus HL ma Lust mit nach HH zu kommen, um diese Strecke zu fahren: http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13166.html




Wenn ich mein Jimbo endlich habe, hätte ich darauf schon Lust.


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Ui dann können wir ne Rose Ausfahrt machen. Wann kommt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (19. Oktober 2011)

Laut Rose leider erst am 14.11., hatte schon mitte September bestellt. Warst du schon mal in den Harburger Bergen?


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Na das geht ja. Nee noch nicht.


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ach das nennt sich Palinger Walde  Da war ich auch schon oft, da reiten immer so viele Mädels rum. 

Ich wäre eventuell auf der HH Tour dabei, müsste ich aber im vorraus planen (Ausbildung).


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Jo wird gemacht.
Ja genau das ist der Palinger Wald ;-)

Was fahrt ihr für Räder, vielleicht hat man sich schon mal gesehen.


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Cube Analog, Bilder sind im Album. Dich hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Bin erst seit 2 Wochen wieder öfter unterwegs. Vorher mit dem Giant gelegentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (19. Oktober 2011)

Oh, ich sehe Schutzbleche und Hörnchen. ^^


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Cause?


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Jimbo endlich habe, hätte ich darauf schon Lust.



Welche Farbe und Ausführung ?


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Oh, ich sehe Schutzbleche und Hörnchen. ^^


Habe es bereits nach einer Minute kapiert


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Na dann klärt mich mal auf...


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus HL ma Lust mit nach HH zu kommen, um diese Strecke zu fahren: http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13166.html



Siehe Link


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja und was hat das mit Schutzblechen und Hörnchen zu tun?


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Na das Bild, eine Anspielung auf eine langweiligen Trail


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Also eigentlich soll der nicht langweilig sein. Lübeck ist ja auch nicht gerade spannend. Naja Freitag mal mit nem Kollegen in den Riesebusch.


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Fahrt ihr Samstag oder Sonntag auch nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2011)

Kann sein. Von mir aus schon.


----------



## litefreak (19. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand irgend jemanden der etwas aus Aluminium drehen/fräsen/etc. könnte?

Gedacht war etwas in dieser Richtung:


 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6987494&postcount=24?

Gruß,
Anton


----------



## coma1976 (20. Oktober 2011)

@habes im gegensatz zu den hl-trails sind dort schon einige kurze auch etwas heftigere passagen bergab die ganz gut rocken aber ansonsten-norddeutschland eben...


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat noch Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tour mit zu machen?


----------



## madbull (20. Oktober 2011)

Massig. nördlich von Timmendorf erst die Kammer, dann die scharbeutzer heide bs Pönitz. Dann wieder nordwärts durch Wäldchen und über Wege links der Ex-B207 bis Pansdorf, vor Pansdorf rüber in die Waldstreifen rechts davon, sehr geil dort, raus kommt man in Techau. Ab dort Riesebusch. Dann z.B. Kurpark, Riesebusch/Ost, Hohe Lied, Waldhusen (der Pferdeweg am waldrand komplett rum - genial!), Kücknitz, Dummersdorfer Ufer (da gibt's richtig Trails und Höhenmeter!), Skandikai, Travemünde, Brodtener Steilufer, Vogelpark, Hermann-Löns-Blick, Naturschutzgebiet bis Hemelsdorf. Alles in allem eine Runde mit fast 90 km, wenn man Schlenker mitnimmt, mit um die 700 hm, nicht geringem Trail- und niedrigem Asphaltanteil, sowie extrem geile landschaftliche Stellen.


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja nur leider kommt man da alleine nicht so drauf. Willst nicht mal ne Tour leiten? ^^


----------



## madbull (20. Oktober 2011)

Wochenende passt zur Zeit tatsächlich ziemlich gut bei mir, gerade etwas Ruhe nach dem Umzug. Wetter wird stabil sonnig. Ich schlage Sonntag vor, 11 oder 12 Uhr. Aber nicht die volle Runde, eher so um 50 km oder so, glaubt mir, bei dem Boden im Wald reicht das, da trocknet ja nichts ab bei den Temperaturen.   
Treffpunkt könnte man ja mal sehen, irgendwo am Riesebusch wäre ja wohl für die Lübecker am sinnvollsten? Wenn alle per Auto kämen könnte man auch Timmendorf anfangen, dann könnte man direkt in die Kammer und die Nord-Runde mitnehmen...
Bin sehr sporadisch online, Samstag wieder noch einmal. Dann schicke ich auch meine Tel. per PN an eventuelle Teilnehmer raus.

@Metti: Aber Freeride-Strecken erwartest du hoffentlich nicht, oder, ich habe gerade dein Rad gesehen? Eher alles maximal so wie Riesebusch...  ;-)

m : )


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja klingt gut. Mit Auto ma sehen. Ist immer etwas eng im Lupo. Aber der Rest klingt super, ma sehen wie viele mitmachen.
Nein Freeride erwarte ich nicht, ist ja ein AM.


----------



## Chaser84 (20. Oktober 2011)

Könntet ihr die Strecke vll per GPS erfassen?
Damit andere da auch mal fahren können, suche nämlich neue Touren hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Komm halt mit ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (20. Oktober 2011)

@waldboden: der geht gut und hat ordentlich grip


----------



## burn (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich schlage einfach mal folgendes vor:

*Treffpunkte:
*11:30 Holstentor
12:00 Parkplatz Riesebusch

Nur mal so nebenbei weil viele noch nicht mit uns gefahren sind, ohne Helm braucht ihr garnicht erst vor die Tuer gehen, was aber erfahrungsgemaess ehh 2/3 am Sonntag nicht machen werden 

GPS Track kannst du dir nach der Beschreibung von Meich doch selber wunderbar klicken? Oder noch einfacher einfach mitkommen....


----------



## Quator94 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wäre dann um 12:00 beim Holstentor dabei, fahren wir dann später auch alle gemeinsam zurück?

Achja, erwartet keine top Geschwindigkeiten von mir, fahre erst seit 2 Jahren aktiv Fahrrad 

Ah, ich mein natürlich 11:30...


----------



## litefreak (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei (11:30 am Holstentor), jedoch ohne Hinterradbremse, die ist immer noch bei Formula


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Also ich schlage einfach mal folgendes vor:
> 
> *Treffpunkte:
> *11:30 Holstentor
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Wär auch am Holstentor dabei. Wie soll die Strecke verlaufen? Hoffe mein Helm ist bis dahin da, ansonsten wird es wohl nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (21. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei ab holstentor!habe noch ne dirtmurmel oder nen fullface für dich!sag einfach bescheid!aso kopfumfang?


----------



## MettiMett (21. Oktober 2011)

Das wär ja der Hamme! Nehme ich gern wenn der Helm morgen nicht kommt. Ca 58cm.


----------



## MettiMett (21. Oktober 2011)

Was habt ihr so für'n Durchschnittstempo angepeilt? 
War heut mit nem Kollegen im Riesebusch. Nicht schlecht, außer die Baumstämme im Weg...


----------



## Quator94 (21. Oktober 2011)

Enthält die Strecke viel Asphalt? Müsste dann mal schaun, welchen Luftdruck ich für Reifen und Gabel nehme. 

Hier nochmal eine Liste der Teilnehmer:
burn
Quator94
slackfreak
MettiMett
coma1976


----------



## coma1976 (21. Oktober 2011)

wenig asphalt aber halt dezenter cc kram-hardtail reicht!
Und an alle mit rasierten beinenes wird frisch mit kurzer hose...


----------



## MettiMett (21. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Und Tempo so?


----------



## burn (21. Oktober 2011)

dem Sonntag angemessen und nicht schneller als der langsamste...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. Oktober 2011)

Reifendruck, Tempo...nun macht euch doch nicht vorher schon wild


----------



## burn (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Ratekauer Feuerwehr hat diesen Sonntag uebrigens Tag der offenen Tuer, evtl. bietet sich ja ein kurzer Erbsensuppenstop an


----------



## MettiMett (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin zur Zeit nicht so fit ;-) zwecks hohes Tempo durchgehend.

Erbsensuppe stark!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (21. Oktober 2011)

powerbar!


----------



## MettiMett (21. Oktober 2011)

Bier ! ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (22. Oktober 2011)

nee also wir treiben sport und machen hier keinen vatertags oder sonntagslobetdenherrngedöns!
auf unseren touren trinken wir nie!


----------



## coma1976 (22. Oktober 2011)

oder vlt doch?


----------



## Quator94 (22. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> oder vlt doch?



 Nein


----------



## madbull (22. Oktober 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Ich wäre wohl auch dabei (11:30 am Holstentor), jedoch ohne Hinterradbremse, die ist immer noch bei Formula


Hey - ich fahre ohne Bremse, geht auch!  

Bin um Zwölf am Parkplatz Riesebusch!


----------



## jan_hl (22. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag Morgen um 11 treffen sich sämtliche Trial Fahrer aus Lübeck (alle 3 ^^) am Holstentor.


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

So Helm ist noch rechtzeitig gekommen, trotzdem Danke!!!
Bin dann auch ab Holstentor dabei.


----------



## coma1976 (22. Oktober 2011)

bin grad im riesebusch und kümmere mich mal um die trails hier!aufm spielplatz sind northshores...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

Stark. Gestern nur kurz dran vorbei gefahren. Schon mal den schmalen Weg durchs Biotop genommen?


----------



## Quator94 (22. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> aufm spielplatz sind northshores...



Die Kids müssen auch was zum fahren haben.


----------



## coma1976 (22. Oktober 2011)

madbull schrieb:


> Hey - ich fahre ohne Bremse, geht auch!
> 
> na-das ist ja nur die halbe wahrheit


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Die Kids müssen auch was zum fahren haben.



Wieso Kids?


----------



## madbull (23. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Stark. Gestern nur kurz dran vorbei gefahren. Schon mal den schmalen Weg durchs Biotop genommen?


Meinst du den unten im Kurpark?







Oft sehr nass und glitschig, und durchhängende Bretter, manchmal fast überspült. Ein, zwei Fälle von nassen Füßen hatten wir da schon.


----------



## MettiMett (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja meine ich. Sah am Freitag auch tricky aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (23. Oktober 2011)

Uhhh, ist das schon wieder kalt...


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2011)

ja ich glaub ich bleib zuhause


----------



## MettiMett (23. Oktober 2011)

Jo kalt isses wohl...


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Gruppenfoto mit Tankenromantik


----------



## MettiMett (23. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch zwei Pics von der heutigen Tour.

Also ich muss sagen es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!! Auch wenn ich zwischenzeitlich echt hinüber war 
Super Strecke und echt fordernd was mich angeht. Wusste nicht, dass es in HL so viele Trails etc. gibt, super Scouts! Würde alleine nie wieder die Strecke finden^^

Wer hat noch ne Zecke an sich gefunden?


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2011)

zecke?


----------



## MettiMett (23. Oktober 2011)

Jo am linken Arm. War gleich das Erste was meine Ursel an mir entdeckt hat.


----------



## Chaser84 (23. Oktober 2011)

Schade, warum macht ihr so eine Tour nichtmal wenn es warm ist?
Dieses WE war ich auch noch krank. :-(

Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Jahr.


----------



## burn (23. Oktober 2011)

Also kalt war es doch nun wirklich nicht, einige von uns waren sogar noch mit kurzer Hose unterwegs...

Warum erst naechstes Jahr? Das Jahr ist doch noch lang...


----------



## MettiMett (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja also mir wurde ganz schnell warm ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (23. Oktober 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Schade, warum macht ihr so eine Tour nichtmal wenn es warm ist?
> Dieses WE war ich auch noch krank. :-(
> 
> Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Jahr.



Hab ich dich zufällig vorhin mit meinem Fitifito E-Bike Freitagmorgen an der Kreuzung St. Jürgen Ring/Kronsforder Allee gesehen?

Da war auch einer mit nem ZR


----------



## Chaser84 (23. Oktober 2011)

Nope. Seit mich vor einer Woche nen Rennradfahrer übern haufen gefahren hat, bin ich nicht mehr gefahren


@ burn

So wie letzten Winter die Schneerunde bei -11°C ? ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2011)

oh man immer diese rennradschwucken....


----------



## coma1976 (25. Oktober 2011)

am sonntag ist wieder die ratzeburg ctf-ich kann nicht aber falls jmd lust hat...

guckst du hier    http://www.vonzelewski.de/pdf/01185374.pdf


----------



## MettiMett (26. Oktober 2011)

Bestimmt geil, aber auch anstrengend für Anfänger...


----------



## coma1976 (26. Oktober 2011)

dann nimmt man halt eine gemäßigte gruppe und dann paßt das!umdrehen kann man ja immer noch...


----------



## GustavS (26. Oktober 2011)

Als ich vor Jahren mal mitgefahren bin, ging es gleich am Anfang um den Küchensee und dabei einige "Rampen" hoch und runter. Aber selbst dort wurde oben immer auf den Langsamsten gewartet (nur hatte der an der dritten Rampe irgendwann keine Kraft mehr, während sich die Schnellen auf der "Bergspitze" ausruhen konnten). Danach ging es mehr oder weniger eben durch Felder und über Forstwege. 

Die langsame Gruppe sollte für Durchschnitts-Radler aber kaum problematisch sein.


----------



## burn (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach verdammt das wäre ein schönes Abschlusstraining für den Winterpokal gewesen... Aber ich werde wohl in diesem Leben weder die CTF noch die RTF vom RST schaffen.

Naja vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## MettiMett (26. Oktober 2011)

Würde aus Fun mitfahren. Aber allein hineiern fetzt auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (26. Oktober 2011)

Was heißt CTF?


----------



## GustavS (26. Oktober 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Was heißt CTF?







Gut, dass es das Internet gibt, oder: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CTF


----------



## coma1976 (26. Oktober 2011)

capture the flag-man jungs nie cs gespielt?


----------



## GustavS (26. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> capture the flag-man jungs nie cs gespielt?


----------



## burn (26. Oktober 2011)

Und was heisst dann RTF?


----------



## MettiMett (26. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> capture the flag-man jungs nie cs gespielt?



Capture the flag bei cs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe das hier auch alles langsam nicht mehr! Was hat denn nun Faehnchen sammeln mit CyberSex zu tun? Und was hat das alles dann wieder mit Rad fahren gemeinsam?


----------



## MettiMett (26. Oktober 2011)

da haste recht...


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

bin zwar schon seit einem Jahr in Lübeck, aber seit meinem Umzug aus dem Rheinland hier hoch zeitlich nicht mehr so viel zum biken gekommen. Und wenn dann ging meistens nur kurze Runde in Richtung Ratzeburg. Es ist aber schön zu sehen, dass hier doch einige mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sind. Jedenfalls auch wenn es Jahreszeit bedingt momentan eher schlechter aussieht, würde mich es freuen, wenn man dann vielleicht auch irgendwann einmal zusammen ne Runde drehen könnte?! 

Bis dahin Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Quator94 (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin Rheinlandbiker,

willkommen in unserem bescheidenen Kreis


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (31. Oktober 2011)

...danke!
hmm...ja in diesem Forum wäre RheinlandBIKER tatsächlich der bessere Name gewesen! Hätte ich selber mal drauf kommen sollen.


----------



## MettiMett (31. Oktober 2011)

Welcome ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (1. November 2011)

wollen wir freitag dem forumnamen mal wieder gerecht werden?


----------



## akami (1. November 2011)

Moin!

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und würde mich freuen, wenn noch die ein oder
anderen Tour *dieses Jahr* stattfinden würde, da ich zum Ende des 
Jahres nach Gießen umziehen werde.

Bis dann,
Philip


----------



## Quator94 (1. November 2011)

Für Night-Rides bin ich mangelnder Beleuchtung leider nicht zu haben, ansonsten bin ich immer wieder gern dabei


----------



## burn (1. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wollen wir freitag dem forumnamen mal wieder gerecht werden?




Hmm Freitag kann ich leider nicht... Ich wollte aber heute gerade Sonntag Abend in die Runde werfen. Sozusagen *Nightride into Winterpokal*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinlandkiter (1. November 2011)

Hallo,
leider bin ich an dem Wochenende in Hamburg, sonst würde ich sehr gerne auch mal mitfahren. Fahrt Ihr richtig ins Gelände oder wie sehen Eure Nachtfahrten für gewöhnlich aus? Ich frage, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin wie geländetauglich meine Funzel ist. Für gute und breite Waldwege ohne Wurzeln o.ä. bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten sollte sie gerade noch gehen. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Hmm Freitag kann ich leider nicht... Ich wollte aber heute gerade Sonntag Abend in die Runde werfen. Sozusagen *Nightride into Winterpokal*



bei deinen arbeitszeiten wohl kein problem was!


----------



## burn (2. November 2011)

Du koenntest deine Patienten ja auch mal Nachts einladen


----------



## MettiMett (3. November 2011)

Ich warte auch noch auf mein Waldlämpchen und hab z.Z. leider keine Zeit, sonst immer wieder gerne!


----------



## coma1976 (3. November 2011)

Rheinlandkiter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider bin ich an dem Wochenende in Hamburg, sonst würde ich sehr gerne auch mal mitfahren. Fahrt Ihr richtig ins Gelände oder wie sehen Eure Nachtfahrten für gewöhnlich aus? Ich frage, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin wie geländetauglich meine Funzel ist. Für gute und breite Waldwege ohne Wurzeln o.ä. bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten sollte sie gerade noch gehen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße



die beleuchtung sollte schon nicht die schlechteste sein-habe noch eine sigma power led black pro zu verkaufen...


----------



## coma1976 (3. November 2011)

@burn wenn so viele patientinnenmädels hätte-kein problem...
    -Rentner schlafen nachts...


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (3. November 2011)

@coma1976

ich habe durchaus mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir mal ne neue Lampe zu kaufen. Gerade weil mir der Alku meiner Sigma Mirage gestorben ist und ich denke es mach heute auch keinen Sinn mehr so nen fetten Bleiakku in den Flaschenhalter zu klemmen.

Taugt die power led black was?
Hab schon einmal über eine IXON IQ nachgedacht. die soll ja recht gut sein.


----------



## MettiMett (3. November 2011)

Meine neue ist auch da. Bin grad beim Zoll um sie zu empfangen.


----------



## Quator94 (3. November 2011)

Rheinlandkiter schrieb:


> Hab schon einmal über eine IXON IQ nachgedacht. die soll ja recht gut sein.



Habe ich mir vor etwa einer Woche gekauft 

Für mich langt die locker, benutze sie aber auch nur im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinlandkiter (3. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir vor etwa einer Woche gekauft
> 
> Für mich langt die locker, benutze sie aber auch nur im Straßenverkehr.



Hab da mal ein Video im Internet gesehen mit einem Lichttest...sah sehr überzeugend aus für eine Lampe in dieser Preisklasse....Als könnte das im leichten Gelände auch ausreichen. Bestimmt besser als meine alten Halogenstrahler. Und hatte auch nicht vor mir eine von diesen 300 Euro Leuchten zu kaufen.


----------



## MettiMett (3. November 2011)

So habe meine Magicshine erhalten, nachdem ich sie nachversteuern musste^^
Aber hat sich preislich sehr gelohnt und verdammt hell das Ding.


----------



## burn (3. November 2011)

Was hast du denn fuer die Magicshine inkl. Zoll bezahlt? Gibt die ja mittlerweile auch direkt in *.de
Welches Modell hast du dir gekauft?


----------



## MettiMett (3. November 2011)

MJ 808e. Inklusive Zoll 65â¬.


----------



## MettiMett (4. November 2011)

Hab se vorhin mal getestet. Mein lieber Scholli ist die Hell 
Im Wald so viel gesehen wie am Tag^^ Nur die Leute schauen immer etwas dumm


----------



## Quator94 (4. November 2011)

Hat zufällig einer von euch auch um 21:13 diesen roten leuchtenden Punkt am Himmel gesehen? Hat sich langsam in etwa 50-100m höhe bewegt und zog dann langsam in die Wolken.

Ziemlich genau so:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTm7hanJ5IM"]Unidentified Flying Objects      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Nein, ich hab nicht getrunken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (4. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig einer von euch auch um 21:13 diesen roten leuchtenden Punkt am Himmel gesehen? Hat sich langsam in etwa 50-100m höhe bewegt und zog dann langsam in die Wolken.
> 
> Ziemlich genau so:
> 
> ...



Also das mit dem Trinken waäre eigentlich meine erste Frage gewesen^^
Also ich habs nicht gesehen, grad Richtung TV geschaut^^
aber sonst auch noch nie gesehen sowas. Bestimmt nen Laserpointer oder so...


----------



## Quator94 (4. November 2011)

Hat sich aber so fliegend bewegt  Bin schon die ganze Zeit am suchen und recherchieren... In einem anderen Forum wurde auf eine Polizeidrohne getippt, hat unsere Polizei sowas überhaupt? Laut Wikipedia nicht, aber das hat ja nichts zu sagen...


----------



## MettiMett (4. November 2011)

Ne Drohne halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, eher was ganz banales.


----------



## burn (7. November 2011)

Ich verkuende die ersten Punkte fuer das Team sind eingefahren! War wirklich ein wunderbarer N8ride angenehm warm und neblig ohne Ende.

Leider musste ich heute feststellen das der IKEA Highway jetzt fertig asphaltiert ist. Das ist fuer mich der Weg der hinter "Villeroy und Boch" an den Bahnschienen entlang in die City fuehrt.
Damit ist dann ja auch gesichert das die treue Kundschaft des blau - gelben Moebelhauses in Zukunft bequem zum shoppen kommt...


----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2011)

dann sie mal zu das wir die teamposition auch halten


----------



## Quator94 (7. November 2011)

Könnte mich jemand zu eurem Team hinzufügen?


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Könnte mich jemand zu eurem Team hinzufügen?



Wieviel Kilometer willst Du denn wöchentlich beisteuern?


----------



## Quator94 (7. November 2011)

Jeden Tag zur Arbeit und am Wochenend eine größere Riesebuschtour. Aber lass mal, hab jetzt eh kein bock mehr...


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Jeden Tag zur Arbeit und am Wochenend eine größere Riesebuschtour. Aber lass mal, hab jetzt eh kein bock mehr...



Wenn Du das durchhältst, bist Du doch selbst gut im Rennen. Dann gründe doch einfach Lübeck 2, da wollen bei Dir bestimmt welche mitmachen...


----------



## Quator94 (7. November 2011)

Ich muss durchhalten, habe kein Auto und hasse ÖPNVs...

Brauche aber auch kein Team, dachte nur es wär ganz witzig, wenn alle Lübecker in einem Team sind 

https://www.ebiketester24.de/gefederte-sattelstuetze/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (7. November 2011)

Ich hab auch die Ixon IQ, die ist wirklich sehr gut und der Akku hält Stundenlang.
Würde Sie in Verbindung mit einer Helmlampe empfehlen.


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (8. November 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Ixon IQ, die ist wirklich sehr gut und der Akku hält Stundenlang.
> Würde Sie in Verbindung mit einer Helmlampe empfehlen.



Also auch für Gelände tauglich? Meistens sind die Funzeln mit Straßenzulassung ja der totale Witz...daher bin ich skeptisch.


----------



## RenéJ (8. November 2011)

Nabernd! Also wer für wenig Geld ne richtig vernünftige Lampe haben will, der sollte in der Bucht nach dem Verkäufer CWTCO suchen. Wir haben da jetzt schon mehrere Lampen gekauft und es hat nie Probleme gegeben, weder mit dem Kontakt, noch mit irgendwelchen Zoll-spielchen. Und mehr Licht bekommt man für 40 Euronen nicht, das sei mal sicher. 
Gruß aus NRW


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Brauche aber auch kein Team, dachte nur es wär ganz witzig, wenn alle Lübecker in einem Team sind



glaube es können immer nur vier Fahrer pro Team. 
Ist so vorgeschrieben. Das ist dann natürlich immer schnell voll...


----------



## MettiMett (8. November 2011)

Rheinlandkiter schrieb:


> Also auch für Gelände tauglich? Meistens sind die Funzeln mit Straßenzulassung ja der totale Witz...daher bin ich skeptisch.



Ja da haste wohl recht, aber die Ixon IQ soll schon ziemlich hell sein.
Ich kann die Magicshine empfehlen. Man bekommt halt nur immer Kommentare von andern Radfahrern und Fußgängern 


Achja will irgendjemand am WE ne Tour starten? Ob nun am Tag oder in der Nacht?^^


----------



## RenéJ (8. November 2011)

Ich wollte Magicshine jetzt nicht nennen, aber die Lampen von meinem vorgschlagenen Verkäufer sind genau die dieselben, nur dass sie 50 Euro günstiger sind.

PS: Maximal 5 Mitglieder pro Winterpokal -Team

Grötjes!!


----------



## MettiMett (8. November 2011)

Naja meine war jetzt auch nicht grad teuer. So eine Lampe fÃ¼r 60-70â¬ hÃ¤lt ich schon fÃ¼r nen SchnÃ¤ppchen...


----------



## RenéJ (8. November 2011)

Jo das ist wohl richtig das 60-70 Glocken nicht zu teuer sind, aber für das gleiche Geld bekommt halt woanders gleiche Quali , allerdings zweimal: 1x für Helm und 1x für an Lenker........Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.......andere schwören drauf für ne Lampe 300 Euro oder noch mehr auszugeben , nur weil dann " Made in Germany" draufsteht. aber Lattenhagen....
Bin zwischen Weihnachten und NeuJahr auch wieder in der Heimat Lübeck , vieleicht geht da ja mal wieder ne Tour und man sieht sich wieder.


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (8. November 2011)

Ne also mir wären 300  und mehr für ne Lampe dann doch zu heftig. dafür beschränken sich dann meine Nachtfahrten doch eher auf ein Minimum als das sich das lohnen würde.
@RenèJ: Vielen Dank für den Tip...ich schau mir das mal an.

Am Wochenende könnte es bei mir evtl. auch klappen... zumindest Sonntag wäre es möglich.
Würde mich freuen, wenn man da mal eine gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen könnte.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (9. November 2011)

@ Rheinlandkiter

Also für Touren absolut ausreichend, auch die Qualität ist sehr gut.

Für Rennen ist sie dann allerdings doch zu schwach, weil der Schein der Lampe nicht so weit geht, da brauch man dann schon richtige Offroad-Strahler.


----------



## burn (10. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Könnte mich jemand zu eurem Team hinzufügen?



Habe ich gemacht! Einheiten nachtragen waere jetzt angesagt


----------



## Quator94 (10. November 2011)

Hatte vorher schon geschrieben, dass ich kein Interesse mehr habe...


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2011)

? ? ?
na denn auf wiedersehen-dann kannst du das team auch verlassen!


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2011)




----------



## Quator94 (11. November 2011)

Habe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (12. November 2011)

morgen nachmittag ne kleine tour?


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (12. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag ne kleine tour?


 

Was heißt zeilich und von der Distanz her "klein"?


----------



## GustavS (12. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag ne kleine tour?




würde zu gern, aber die Rüsselseuche hat mich schon wieder fest im Griff


----------



## coma1976 (12. November 2011)

so zwei bis drei stunden...hatte ich gedacht, ganz entspannt


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (12. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> so zwei bis drei stunden...hatte ich gedacht, ganz entspannt




Also ich würde mitfahren.... von wann und wo würdest Du den fahren wollen. Wohne direkt in Lübeck- St. Jürgen


----------



## coma1976 (12. November 2011)

würde mich spontan melden, da es davon abhängt wann meine frau wieder hier ist aber eher so zwischen drei und vier...
schick mir sonst deine nummer per pm dann melde ich mich!
st.jürgen klingt gut-ich auch.


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (12. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> würde mich spontan melden, da es davon abhängt wann meine frau wieder hier ist aber eher so zwischen drei und vier...
> schick mir sonst deine nummer per pm dann melde ich mich!
> st.jürgen klingt gut-ich auch.



Ja das passt denke ich. Sag mir einfach bescheid.


----------



## MettiMett (12. November 2011)

Also ich hätte auch Lust und Zeit, wohne auch in St. Jürgen.
Wo wollter?


----------



## coma1976 (12. November 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Wo wollter?


----------



## MettiMett (12. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag ne kleine tour?


  Na wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinlandkiter (13. November 2011)

Ich kenne mich hier was Biken angeht ohnehin noch nicht gut aus, also bin ich selber mal gespannt. 
Gruß


----------



## Chaser84 (13. November 2011)

Um nochmal auf die Ixon IQ anzusprechen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...etter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL111025

Super Angebot und wenn ihr noch nen Rücklicht dazu nehmt, zahlt man auch keine Versandkosten.


----------



## MettiMett (13. November 2011)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2011)

so 15 uhr los! Treffpunkt shell tanke?umd dann riesebusch...


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (13. November 2011)

Ja geht klar....
die Shelltanke oben an der Kreuzung wo auch Sky und Aldi ist?


----------



## MettiMett (13. November 2011)

Das schaffe ich leider nicht. Kann leider erst ab 16uhr. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## burn (13. November 2011)

Nach nicht einmal einer Woche schon die 100Punkte geknackt!

@felix mach mal 11Punkte wuerde schoen aussehen


----------



## GustavS (13. November 2011)

11 Punkte?? Was sieht denn an 119 Punkten schön aus?


----------



## burn (13. November 2011)

Alter Scherzkeks 

Da haetten wir uns ja fast noch getroffen, ich bin bei dir vorbeigeradelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (13. November 2011)

Aber bei Felix werden es ja ehh an die 20Punkte


----------



## GustavS (13. November 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Alter Scherzkeks



Na soooo alt bin ich ja wohl doch noch nicht...  


Wenn es bei Felix noch etwas dauert, fahre ich vielleicht selbst noch mal drei Einheiten, damit Du die 111voll bekommst. Ich könnte ja gaaaanz ruhig bis zu Dir fahren.  

Übrigens hättest Du bei uns hier niemanden angetroffen, meine Herzallerliebste lovewar mit mir gemeinsam unterwegs, deshalb auch das ruhige Tempo. So haben wir noch einmal Gelegenheit gehabt, die Maße vom neuen Rad für sie zu korrigieren.


----------



## GustavS (13. November 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Aber bei Felix werden es ja ehh an die 20Punkte



Damit wären wir aktuell sogar unter den Top 100 in DE.


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2011)

knapp daneben war nur 2h30 unterweggs
man man war dann auch echt -muß wohl doch mal meine lange hose suchen

und außerdem finde ich das sehr ausverschähmt von euch mich hier öffentlich so unter punktedruck zu setzen-ich bin doch nur ein mensch und keine maschine


----------



## burn (13. November 2011)

Nächstes mal einfach losfahren wenn die Sonne noch scheint. Ich fand es heute wirklich herrlich!


----------



## MettiMett (13. November 2011)

Jo war frisch vorhin, war um 16Uhr nochma los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Nächstes mal einfach losfahren wenn die Sonne noch scheint. Ich fand es heute wirklich herrlich!



du hast auch keine haustiere!


----------



## burn (13. November 2011)

Dann wuerde ich ja auch noch weniger zu Essen bekommen... 
Keine Bock das mir hier meine Naschis streitig gemacht werden


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2011)




----------



## coma1976 (18. November 2011)

Samstag Nightride?


----------



## burn (18. November 2011)

Sonntag?


----------



## coma1976 (18. November 2011)

nö


----------



## GustavS (18. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Samstag Nightride?





burn schrieb:


> Sonntag?



Nicht schwätzeln, Radfahren!!! HEUTE!!!  

(ich sage nur: Platz 162!!)


----------



## akami (18. November 2011)

Moin!

Hätte jemand Lust heute oder morgen eine Runde bei Tageslicht zu drehen?


----------



## burn (18. November 2011)

GustavS schrieb:


> Nicht schwätzeln, Radfahren!!! HEUTE!!!
> 
> (ich sage nur: Platz 162!!)



Jawohl mein Herr!


Platz 151


----------



## GustavS (18. November 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Jawohl mein Herr!
> 
> 
> Platz 151



Und immer selbst mit gutem Beispiel voran (komme gerade aus der Muckibude  )

Aber dafür jetzt Platz 140 !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (19. November 2011)

Sehr gut! Wenn Andreas jetzt wieder eine 5 Stunden Tour abliefert sind wir doch gut dabei


----------



## GustavS (19. November 2011)

burn schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Wenn Andreas jetzt ...



Der hat (wie coma1976 so "treffend" bemerkt) seine "Haustiere" am Start, da wird kaum was kommen. Zwar hat er die Rolle schon im Wohnzimmer, aber bisher sitzen nur die Jungs drauf. Zählt das?? 

Nein, wir müssen schon selber ran. Allerdings wird es bei mir heute höchstens wieder zum Studio reichen. Habe noch keine neuen Bremsbeläge für das "kleine Schwarze", für das "Schnelle" wäre mir zur Zeit eher eine Straßentour recht. Könnten wir auch morgen (nach der Wahl ) auf RR abspulen...


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (19. November 2011)

Moin,

wäre dieses Wochenende gerne wieder bei einer Tour dabei. Leider macht mir eine Erkältung einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 
Übrigens...was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Platzierungen auf sich? Irgendein inoffizielles Forum-Ranking?
ALlen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## coma1976 (23. November 2011)

freitag vormittagstour?


----------



## GustavS (23. November 2011)

An welches Deiner Fortbewegungsmittel hast Du gedacht? Habe RR und MTB mit schlankem Fuß zur Wahl. Lass uns mal morgen Abend konkreter planen.

Ich geh jetzt jedenfalls erst mal Punkte für den WP scheffeln...     Die Top 100 locken...


----------



## akami (23. November 2011)

Wenn ihr nicht all zu früh fahrt, schließe ich mich an. Bin leider im Nachtdienst, würde mich aber sehr über eine Tour freuen.


----------



## coma1976 (24. November 2011)

@gustav sind wir hier im rr-forum? Ich fahre im Wald!


----------



## coma1976 (2. Dezember 2011)

sontach jemand fahrbereit?


----------



## akami (2. Dezember 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> sontach jemand fahrbereit?



Hier! - Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (2. Dezember 2011)

Hätte auch ma wieder bock!


----------



## akami (3. Dezember 2011)

Startet ihr nun morgen etwas? Und wenn ja, wann? Müsste mir dann ggf. noch eine Lampe kaufen.


----------



## coma1976 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wollte so gegen 10morgens los


----------



## akami (3. Dezember 2011)

Da brauch ich ja kein Licht ;D - Also ich bin dabei.


----------



## GustavS (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich oute mich mal als Weichei, habe eben die Regenprognose getestet. Oder habt Ihr andere Informationen?? Werde lieber überdacht trainieren...


----------



## coma1976 (3. Dezember 2011)

gut dann 10 hundert holstentor!

@gustav wir haben herbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (3. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt einen Smiley hätte, der zitternd und bibbernd auf dem Rad zu sehen ist, dann hätte ich mir diesen Text hier sparen können.  

Aber haut rein, Ihr könnt ja als Ziel die Rückkehr auf den Weihnachtsmarkt an eine der Glühwein-Buden ausmachen. Da können wir uns dann treffen...


----------



## akami (3. Dezember 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> gut dann 10 hundert holstentor!
> 
> @gustav wir haben herbst!


----------



## coma1976 (4. Dezember 2011)

bei mir wirds doch nix, krank. ...


----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Und da sonst keiner kommt, hat sich das wohl erledigt. Schade aber gesundheit geht vor. Gute Besserung!


----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Falls heute doch noch jemand fährt, ich wäre dabei.

@ GustavS: Wetter ist doch bestens also LOS!


----------



## GustavS (4. Dezember 2011)

Dafür war ich gerade in Niendorf und habe mir den Graupelschnee um die Nase wehen lassen. War eine gute Entscheidung von Euch, am warmen Ofen zu bleiben, es ist sehr ungemütlich draußen. Deshalb werde ich lieber überdacht trainieren, von nix kommt nix...


----------



## Chaser84 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das sind echt keine guten Tage zum biken, bei Nasskaltem Wetter ist eher nen Film, Glühwein, Kekse und Kamin angesagt. ;-)


----------



## burn (23. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Frueh?


----------



## akami (23. Dezember 2011)

Von wann bis wann?


----------



## madbull (23. Dezember 2011)

Hehe, ich fahre morgen auch nach zwei Monaten mal wieder mit dem Grobstolligen - aber ich mache keine Zeit ab, fahre dann los, wenn die Sonne raus kommt, also wohl irgendwann später Vormittag / Mittag!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. Dezember 2011)

habt ihr keine Weihnachtsvorbereitungen?
Eure Ruhe möcht ich haben 

Schon mal allen schöne Festtage u nen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## burn (24. Dezember 2011)

Deshalb heissen sie ja VORbereitungen weil man sie eben vor Weihnachten macht 

Ich wuerde so gegen 11:00 in der Innenstadt starten, wohin die Reise geht? Keine Ahnung!


----------



## akami (24. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich raus, muss Dienst schieben


----------



## GustavS (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir hat es eisigen Schneeregen, vorgestern bin ich sogar im fast knietiefen Schnee rumgestapft. 
Wäre gern dabei (vor allem, wo meine neue Bremse angekommen ist und nur noch auf Montage wartet). Aber die Anreise ist zu lang.
Euch allen eine Frohe Weihnacht... (und auch viele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## coma1976 (24. Dezember 2011)

ebenso die damen!

frohes fest!

@gustav bring mal schnee mit bitte!


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir aus dem sommerlichen Düsseldorf. Von Schnee weit und breit auch hier nichts zu sehen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## madbull (25. Dezember 2011)

Gestern am Heiligabend nach zwei Monaten und einem Tag endlich mal wieder mit dem Geländefahrrad im Wald unterwegs! Mittags kam nach dem endlosem Grau und Regen der letzten Tage pünktlich die Sonne am wolkenlosen Himmel zum Vorschein und machte die kleine Runde durch meinen Hauswald zu einem absoluten Genuss, mit ebenso schönen Pausen an diversen, sonnenüberfluteten Stellen...  






Hochsamt






Geometrie






Heiligen(abend)schein






RlESEBUSCH






RlESEBUSCH


----------



## coma1976 (28. Dezember 2011)

grüße aus dem schottischen hochland irgentwo bei sereetz






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## akami (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin nun raus aus HL. Morgen wird der Dünsberg (Gießen) gerockt. - Euch alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (28. Dezember 2011)

Gießen ist jetzt aber nicht gerade die Schweiz oder?


----------



## akami (29. Dezember 2011)

Die Schweiz muss noch zwei Jahre warten aber der Vertrag steht schon


----------



## burn (30. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut...


----------



## litefreak (30. Dezember 2011)

jemand morgen lust auf die HaBe's?



Tracer schrieb:


> *sylvester/jahresabschlusstour!
> 
> samstag 31.12.2011, 11:11, kärtner hütte!
> **
> ...




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9059631&postcount=2546
Könnte einen Mitfahrer gebrauchen


----------



## GustavS (31. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr, ob nun in den "Bergen" von Hamburg oder hier in der Marzipanstadt. Ich werde nachher noch eine kleine Runde in Ruhe hier in HL drehen, sozusagen als Jahresausklang. 

Achja, ich will bei "www.berg-ab.de" ein paar Kleinteile bestellen, allerdings kostet der Versand fast mehr als die Teile. Falls also jemand ebenfalls bei deren Ausverkauf was braucht, können wir die Versandkosten teilen. Gern per PN.


----------



## madbull (1. Januar 2012)

Im Eingangradforum gibt es seit etlichen Jahren die wunderbare Tradition des Neujahr-14:00-Rides...


Heute war anscheinend ein Glückstag für mich!
Begonnen hatte es schon mit der tollen Nacht, ich habe drei, vier Stunden am Silvesterabend geschlafen und dann so von halb elf bis etwa halb fünf am Neujahrsmorgen den Foma Gordejew von Maxim Gorki zuendegelesen...  Vielleicht die beste Silvesternacht, die ich je hatte...  
Na ja, wie auch immer, zweiter Glücksfall: Heute ab Mittag kleines Nicht-Regen-Fenster! Herrlich! Ab zum 14:00-Ride!  

Beim ersten Versuch zum ersten untenstehenden Bild dann der dritte Glücksfall, und diesmal tatsächlich nicht so eine Lappalie. Die Kamera steht am Steilhang an einem Baum auf der Tupperkopie-Butterdose, ich haste nach unten, während der Selbstauslöser tickt (30s), da komt doch miteinemmal, wie in Zeitlupe gewissermaßen, meine G9 an mir vorbei nach unten gepoltert...  Sekunden, wie Stunden, ich bin erstaunlicherweise ganz ruhig, weiß ich kann nichts tun als dem Unvermeidlichen zuzuschauen...  An ebendieser Stelle, der "Moddermonster"-Stelle, ist vor einiger Zeit unser pelmeni-Carsten in ebendiesen Sumpf gefallen!
Tja - Glück, ich erwähnte es schon. Kurz vor dem ewigen Grabe blieb die Kamera auf einem Vorsprung liegen.
))))))))))))





1.1. 14:00





1.1. 14:00

(Ich habe übrigens keine Ahnung, wie dieser Lehm-Hügel, auf dem ich sitze, da hin kommt - Lehm gibt's hier eigentlich sonst gar nicht!)



Da bin ich doch glatt noch mit einem Drittellliter spanischem Wein und einer Dritteltüte spanischer Olivenölchips losgefahren, um bei aufbrechendem Himmel einen neuen Weg zu erkunden, am Ruppersdorfer See entlang, einen extrem unwegsamen (Fullyteststrecke, wie ein Pferfeweg im Winter!) und nass-schlammigen Naturwnaderpfad, der wie gehofft zu einem meiner neuen, absoluten Lieblingsplätze führt, einer kleinen Bucht im Schilf mit herrlichem Blick auf meinen alten neuen Heimatort...  Da nahm ich nicht mal mehr die keine 50 Meter hinter und 10 Meter über mir dröhnende A1 wahr!  ))





Best place in da house





Best place in da house


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (5. Januar 2012)

Hey, ist das da wo früher alt Lübeck stand?


----------



## madbull (5. Januar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Hey, ist das da wo früher alt Lübeck stand?


Nein, die beiden oberen sind mitten im Riesebusch kurz vor der Stelle, wo die Brücke nach Parin rüber geht, da wo der X-Weg als hochalpin gekennzeichnet ist , leider unpassierbar zur Zeit wegen eines Baumes; die unteren beiden wie geschrieben am Ruppersdorfer See, vor Ratekau, Richtung Ruppersdorf.


----------



## madbull (6. Januar 2012)

Und wieder einen neuen Lieblingsplatz entdeckt, komplett umschlossen von Wald und daher ziemlich windstill, in der seltenen Sonne der absolute Hammer...   ))))







... in da house!






Best place ...


Na - wer weiß, wo das ist?


----------



## madbull (7. Januar 2012)

Unglaublich, das Hochwasser der Schwartau, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt! Viele Wege hoch überschwemmt und unpassierbar, im Riesebusch und im Kurpark. Im Wald teilweise sehr breit geworden, stellenweise ganze Seen! Im Kurpark hatte ich eine traurige Begegnung, an der Brücke ganz hinten kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke ist auf der anderen Seite nur noch die Kreuzung über Wasser, da wimmelt es von Mäusen und Maulwürfen (ich habe welche schwimmen sehen!), die die ganze Zeit fiepen und da nicht weg kommen, über die Brücke gehen sie nicht...  Mäusenester waren da sogar - um die Zeit des Jahres! Habe auch eine Maus mit Minimäuschen auf dem Rücken gesehen, die versucht hat einen Ausweg zu finden...


----------



## madbull (15. Januar 2012)

Hochwasser, schon länger - kein Wunder nach gut sieben Wochen Regen und Feuchtigkeit! 
Zur Bank (die einzige, die noch lange in der Sonne stand) hinzukommen war ein Risiko, für die Füße, aber ich hatte es gut abgeschätzt, gerade eben nicht eingetaucht...  





Indiaaaner!





Kneipp


Dann wieder in meinen Wald...





Indiaaaner!





.............


Und da, am Waldkindergarten, eine neue wundervolle Bank an perfekter Stelle, aufgestellt von einer Tochter für ihren Vater, wie das Schild verrät...  





Indiaaaner!


----------



## Quator94 (28. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts aus, bald mal wieder großes Forentreffen versanstalten?


----------



## MettiMett (28. Januar 2012)

Jo ich wär dabei.

MFG "die Bremse" ^^


----------



## Quator94 (28. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> MFG "die Bremse" ^^



Ihr mit euren Fullys immer 

https://www.ebiketester24.de/e-bike-zubehoer/


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

das hört sich interessant an. 
Verdammt meine Gabel hat das Zeitliche gesegnet. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung neue Gabel oder neues Rad! 
Hoffe ich kann mich schnell entscheiden...will wieder fahren...

Gruß


----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

Na dann ma zu ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (29. Januar 2012)

Neues rad!


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (29. Januar 2012)

Naja der Drahtesel ist von 2004, aber im Grunde nichts dran un ich hänge irgendwie an dem Ding....allerdings ne neue Gabel für ein paar Hundert Euro investieren ist schon wirtschaftlich eine fragliche Entscheidung...aber ein günstiges Vorjahresmodell ist vielleicht noch ne Option...


----------



## coma1976 (29. Januar 2012)

nanana ne neue gabel kostet ja keine hunderte von euro-guck doch mal im bikemarkt....


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (29. Januar 2012)

kommt drauf an...dachte an ne Rockshox reba....oder ne recon, die wenn man realistisch ist für meine Zwecke wohö auch ausreicht.  Gibt aber vielleicht noch alternativen. Mit Manitou bin ich durch....der Produktsupport ist mittlerweile echt nicht mehr schön. 
Andererseits wäre ein neues Rad natürlich schon verlockend...


----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Rest am Bike noch reicht wieso nicht. 
Nen neues Bike ist natürlich was feines.


----------



## GustavS (29. Januar 2012)

Kauf Dir ein guterhaltenes Gebrauchtrad, ich sprech aus Erfahrung.


----------



## madbull (30. Januar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, bald mal wieder großes Forentreffen versanstalten?


Aaalso, ich biet dann mal so was in der Art an, sehr kurzfristig, nämlich für *morgen*. Und zwar einen Ride, bei dem man eher REDEN als RIDEN würde, nämlich einen GBBR, einen German Beer and Bike Ride - rund um Ratekau! Treffen wäre bei mir in der Rosenstr. in Ratekau, direkt am Riesebusch. Dann durch den letzteren zum FAMILA in Sereetz, dort drei,vier Bierchen geholt - und im folgenden an diversen genialen Plätzen in der Sonne diese zusammen genießen! Dazwischen kurze, aber schöne Trailstrecken über gefrorene Waldwegchen...
Genau das habe ich heute schon gemacht - und es war genial...  So kam ich dann auch erst auf die Idee, das zu teilen...  ;-)
(Dieser Modus kommt übrigens den extremen Minustemperaturen entgegen, denn die (meisten ) Plätze liegen windstill und sind daher kältemäßig deutlich angenehmer als die Fahrstrecken, selbst durch den Wald - Fahrtwind ist der größte Feind im Winter, wie wir wissen!)

Also, wer will, melde sich! Ich würde vorschlagen: Start ca. 12:30 oder 13:00.


----------



## burn (30. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut, wenn ich frueh genug aufwache komme ich mit. Falls dem so sein sollte bin ich 13°° bei dir. Deine HandyNr. endet immernoch auf 188?

Beim Bierchen muss ich allerdings passen weil ich danach zur Arbeit muss :/


----------



## coma1976 (30. Januar 2012)

ihr habt einfach zu viel freizeit!

ich wäre für nur bier trinken und nicht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (30. Januar 2012)

kehr es einfach um! du arbeitest zu viel


----------



## Quator94 (30. Januar 2012)

Also mitten in der Wochen kann man sowas ja mal gar nicht veranstalten. Ich plädiere für Sonntag den 5.2, damit auch die mit einem Arbeitsplatz gestraften Leute wie mir, an eurem Spaß teilhaben können


----------



## MettiMett (30. Januar 2012)

Schade. Hatte 4 Wochen frei und jetzt das^^
Naja nächstes mal


----------



## madbull (30. Januar 2012)

Falls ich am WE nicht arbeiten muss (eher unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich), machen wir da dasselbe nochmal!


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (30. Januar 2012)

GustavS schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ein guterhaltenes Gebrauchtrad, ich sprech aus Erfahrung.





Mein Rad ist im Grunde ja ein gut erhaltenes Gebrauchtrad. Keine Mängel, keine Schäden, alles Verschleißteile derzeit im guten Zustand, Reifen und Lenker sogar neu...nur die Gabel eben nicht.
Ich werf einfach mal einen Blick hier in den Gebrauchtmarkt... mal schauen was es da so gibt.

Gruß


----------



## madbull (3. Februar 2012)

Na, irgendjemand so mutig und abgehärtet, dass er morgen mit mir die Viel Beer und Einwenig Bike Runde wagen will?

Los sollte es spätestens um Eins gehen, vielleicht eher ein wenig früher, bei mir in Ratekau in der Rosenstraße. Von da geht es direkt in den Riesebusch auf die Trails. Je nach Lust und Laune alles möglich von direktem Weg zum Famila Sereetz, oder komplett am westlichen Waldrand lang bis Bad Schwartau und dort zum EDEKA. Dort dann Biereinkauf, beide Märkte haben eine große Auswahl an geilsten Biersorten. Dann direkt zur ersten Pause an den kleinen See neben dem Anglersee in den Sandfeldstannen (das ist das Wäldchen auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn, vom Famila Sereetz aus gesehen). Der ist komplett von Bäumen umwachsen, daher windstill, und sonnenüberflutet. Hier das erste Bier - und wer fahren will, kann entweder den Teich umrunden oder auf ihm rumschlittern!  
So sieht's da aus:




. by My brain hurts!, on Flickr




Best place ... by My brain hurts!, on Flickr




... in da house! by My brain hurts!, on Flickr


Dann geht es durch Sandfeldstannen und Kiefern (wo übrigens an einem Hochsitz auch noch Zwischenhalt möglich wäre) zum Hohelied, wo mitten auf dem hohen, lichten, sonnendurchspülten Südwesthang die zweite Pause, das zweite Bier folgt. Wer hier lieber fährt hat eine Runde mit heftigem Anstieg, einem Unterholzstück oben lang und einer halb zugewachsenen Trailabfahrt zur Verfügung...  




. by My brain hurts!, on Flickr


Nun geht es an den Ruppersdorfer See - und darauf! Da war ich vorgestern schon, man kann dank verharschter Schneeschicht ziemlich gut drauf fahren, das ist so richtig geil! In der Mitte ist dann auch eine kleine Insel, wo man sein drittes Bierchen genießen könnte, in der schon tiefer stehenden Sonne...  Und zum Aufwärmen gäbe es hier auch eine Vogelbeobachter-Holzhütte auf Stelzen, ein paar Meter über dem Boden!  




Best place in da house by My brain hurts!, on Flickr




Best place in da house by My brain hurts!, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinlandkiter (4. Februar 2012)

Klasse...das wäre was. Mein Rad scheint auch wieder fahrtüchtig zu sein.
Leider bin ich morgen bei einem Umzug eingespannt...daher wird es leider nicht klappen. 
In jedem Fall allen viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## madbull (4. Februar 2012)

Also, einen Mutigen haben wir schon, wenn er nicht noch kneift  - lupi und ich starten um 13:30 bei mir!


----------



## coma1976 (4. Februar 2012)

keine zeit-viel spaß euch- geniesst das wetter!


----------



## madbull (4. Februar 2012)

madbull schrieb:


> Also, einen Mutigen haben wir schon, wenn er nicht noch kneift  - lupi und ich starten um 13:30 bei mir!


... und da waren es nur noch keiner.  

Leute, auf auf, karibische -7 haben wir schon, und Sonne, da ist fast Kurze-Hosen-Wetter!


----------



## MettiMett (6. Februar 2012)

madbull schrieb:


> ... und da waren es nur noch keiner.
> 
> Leute, auf auf, karibische -7 haben wir schon, und Sonne, da ist fast Kurze-Hosen-Wetter!




..aber auch nur fast^^


----------



## coma1976 (9. Februar 2012)

so wie siehts aus mit sonntag?


----------



## MettiMett (9. Februar 2012)

Kommt drauf an was^^


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> so wie siehts aus mit sonntag?


Diesmal muss ich passen, muss (darf ) arbeiten.


----------



## coma1976 (10. Februar 2012)

dachte an fahrradfahren


----------



## burn (10. Februar 2012)

verrueckte Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (10. Februar 2012)

Achso. Nee denn nicht^^

Werde ma sehen ob ich Zeit hab. War bei dem Super Wetter heut früh 3h unterwegs.


----------



## coma1976 (12. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade den hemmelsdorfer komplett überquert-iceride vom feinsten mit rückenwind--
schöne grüsse aus hlt


----------



## coma1976 (12. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

als beweis siehe koordinaten...

die trails an der trave vom skandi bis kücknitz sind momentan traumhaft weiß und sehr griffig


----------



## madbull (12. Februar 2012)

Über den Hemmelsdorfer See würde ich nie fahren, ist einfach zu tief...
In meiner Kindheit Anfang der Achtziger sind mal ein Schulfreund von mir und drei weitere Kinder eingebrochen und ertrunken - vielleicht habe ich auch deshalb ein kleines Trauma dahingehend...


----------



## coma1976 (12. Februar 2012)

habe doch den





[/url][/IMG]


nein im ernst der see war voll mit eisseglern und soweiter-aber bei der vorgeschichte kein wunder


----------



## coma1976 (26. Februar 2012)

17. oder 18.3 Habe`s?


----------



## litefreak (26. Februar 2012)

Warum gerade diese Tage? Ist da was besonderes?


----------



## MettiMett (26. Februar 2012)

Wäre ich gern dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## coma1976 (26. Februar 2012)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Warum gerade diese Tage? Ist da was besonderes?



ja-ich habe zeit

ach und frau und kinder sind weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (26. Februar 2012)

Ah, na dann 

Bei mir müsste es auch klappen


----------



## Quator94 (3. März 2012)

Jemand Lust nächste Woche Dienstag oder Donnerstag zu Biken? Gerne auch eine schön gemütliche Tour.


----------



## coma1976 (3. März 2012)

gemütlich?in der woche? -NÖ-!


----------



## Quator94 (3. März 2012)

hmmm


----------



## MettiMett (3. März 2012)

Lust ja, Zeit nein :-(


----------



## Quator94 (13. März 2012)

Gestern die erste kurze-Hose-Runde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (13. März 2012)

Verrückter ;-)

Werd ich am Samstag uch...


----------



## Quator94 (13. März 2012)

Wo geht es denn Samstag hin?


----------



## MettiMett (13. März 2012)

Habe ;-)


----------



## Quator94 (13. März 2012)

Fährst du da mit dem Zug hin?

https://www.ebiketester24.de/e-mountainbike-test/


----------



## MettiMett (13. März 2012)

Auto. Bin froh wenn mein Bike reinpasst^^
Kleinwagen ;-)
Wollte nicht noch jemand an dem WE inne Habe aus HL?


----------



## Quator94 (13. März 2012)

Hmmm, weiß ich grad nicht. Im April hab ich auch endlich meine Fahrerlaubnis.


----------



## MettiMett (13. März 2012)

Jut Jut!


----------



## coma1976 (17. März 2012)

Ca 13 uhr kärtner hütte!


----------



## MettiMett (17. März 2012)

Glaub wir haben uns gesehen...


----------



## coma1976 (17. März 2012)

ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (17. März 2012)

Jo. Kamst mit gleich so bekannt vor.


----------



## coma1976 (17. März 2012)

dann war ich blind! einfach mal blöd anquatschen!


----------



## MettiMett (17. März 2012)

Jo beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Quator94 (17. März 2012)

Jetzt seid ihr alle einzelnt durch die Habes gedüst?


----------



## MettiMett (17. März 2012)

Ich war mit'm Kunpel aus HH da und dann bekamen wir noch einen Guide.
Waren von ca 11.45 bis 17Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## GustavS (22. März 2012)

Der Winterpokal geht dem Ende zu, wie wäre es, wenn die Pokalmannschaft (und alle, die Tag für Tag im Herzen mitgefiebert haben  und gern dabei gewesen wären) noch mal zum Endspurt im GA1-Bereich ansetzt.



coma1976 schrieb:


> so wie siehts aus mit sonntag?



Mir wäre der Sonnabend eigentlich lieber. Bevor ich mein Ziel verrate, will ich erst ein paar Zusagen ...  Die Tour könnte allerdings auch gern etwas länger dauern (mit dreimal 40 Punkten kämen wir noch ganz groß raus  , Herr burn und Herr coma1976).


----------



## coma1976 (22. März 2012)

öhem ich meinte letztes we!dieses we habe ich keine zeit!aber 120punkte schaffst du ja auch allein-gib dir einfach mal mühe und streng dich an


----------



## litefreak (23. März 2012)

Morgen ab 10:15 bis 15:00 eine Runde um den Ratzeburgersee zur Eisdiele.
Startpunkt an diesem Uhrenturm der Uni.
Wer ist kurz entschlossen noch mit dabei?


----------



## burn (24. März 2012)

GustavS schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal geht dem Ende zu, wie wäre es, wenn die Pokalmannschaft (und alle, die Tag für Tag im Herzen mitgefiebert haben  und gern dabei gewesen wären) noch mal zum Endspurt im GA1-Bereich ansetzt.



Ich fahre morgen nach Moelln mein Auto dort abholen, also falls du Lust hast komm doch mit du faehrst doch bestimmt ehh nach Lauenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (24. März 2012)

Ich schicke Dir gleich ´ne PN.


----------



## Chaser84 (19. April 2012)

Da die Temperaturen Nachts jetzt wirklich mollig warm sind: Hat jemand Bock morgen oder übermoren auf nen Night-Ride?


----------



## GustavS (22. April 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes ... Ich brauche einen Adapter von IS auf PM 160mm VR in schwarz. Gern tausche ich auch im Gegenzug gegen meinen nagelneuen Adapter für 180mm VR oder 180mm HR. Hat hier in/um HL jemand einen übrig, den ich morgen oder bald abholen kann?


----------



## GustavS (25. April 2012)

Sammelbestellung?
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance in 2,25" fÃ¼r 9,99â¬ und im gÃ¼nstigsten Fall 3,99â¬ Porto. Ab 50â¬ 5â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r den Newsletter.
Der Schwalbe Albert fÃ¼r 12,90â¬ ist auch nicht schlecht
http://www.bruegelmann.de/14015.html..._6717_14015_0_


----------



## coma1976 (25. April 2012)

sind mir alle zu schmal aber thx!


----------



## Chaser84 (25. April 2012)

und die Performance sind auch kagge.

Was isn mit Nightride am WE ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (25. April 2012)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> und die Performance sind auch kagge.
> 
> Was isn mit Nightride am WE ?



Im Harz? Da ist Walpurgisnacht und die Hexen fliegen um den Brocken. Ich bin da...


----------



## Chaser84 (26. April 2012)

Ne leider nur im langweiligen Lübeck und Umgebung. ;-)


----------



## burn (26. April 2012)

Dabei ist der Harz so toll


----------



## MettiMett (26. April 2012)

Harz rockt ;-)


----------



## Chaser84 (27. April 2012)

Der Weg ist mir aber zu weit. :-(


----------



## coma1976 (27. April 2012)

@gustav dann warte im harz bis mittwoch! Dann kommen burn und meiner einer auch...


----------



## burn (27. April 2012)

wir fahren in den harz?


----------



## coma1976 (27. April 2012)

nein! du fährst mich in den harz!


----------



## burn (27. April 2012)

Das wird toll


----------



## Chaser84 (8. Mai 2012)

Neuer Versuch. Kleiner Nightride um den Ratzeburger See am Wochenende? Wer is dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (8. Mai 2012)

wann würde der "Nightride" anfangen?


----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn eine Ixon IQ als Funzel reicht, wäre ich evtl. dabei 

E-Bike 45 kmh


----------



## coma1976 (9. Mai 2012)

fürn ratzeburger see reicht auch ne knog!


----------



## Chaser84 (10. Mai 2012)

@ slackfreak

Entweder Freitag oder Samstag so ab ca. 20:00 würde ich sagen.
Bitte mal bezüglich Tag und genaue Uhrzeit abstimmen!


@ Quator94 

Ich hab auch nur ne Ixon IQ


----------



## litefreak (10. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dann den Samstag nehmen


----------



## Chaser84 (10. Mai 2012)

Wäre eher für Freitag. :-/


----------



## Quator94 (11. Mai 2012)

Bin für Samstag mit meinem E-Bike unter 1000 Euro dabei. Heute wird das nichts mehr.

http://www.ebiketester24.de/e-bikes-bis-1000-euro/


----------



## Chaser84 (11. Mai 2012)

Sry sry. Ich kann morgen leider nicht.

Wie wäre es denn mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? Oder sind da alle im Urlaub/besoffen?


----------



## burn (11. Mai 2012)

Oder am Sonntag einfach RTF in Schwartau fahren, ich werde dort sein!

Himmelfahrt ist Harz angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. Mai 2012)

Himmelfahrt ist Winterberg angesagt u Pfingsten dann in Harz...


----------



## Chaser84 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist blöd und nen Rennrad hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## burn (13. Mai 2012)

Und seit ihr heute gefahren? Wir hatten eine sehr schoene Runde durch Ostholstein!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Mai 2012)

Eure Runde war ja gar nicht mal so klein. Wir habens heute auf 45km Mecklenburg-Dörfertour geschafft. 
Wollte auch erst in Schwartau fahren, aber meinen Mitstreitern war das zu früh.


----------



## Chaser84 (16. Mai 2012)

Morgen keiner für ne Runde um den See zu haben?


----------



## burn (16. Mai 2012)

Das willst du dir mit den ganzen Besoffenen nicht wirklich antun oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (16. Mai 2012)

Vorsicht morgen in Timmendorf: Alkoholverbot in der Öffentlichkeit!


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Mai 2012)

Warum sind die etwa am See? Dann ist das vll keine so gute Idee...
Aber irgendwo hin muss man ja fahren.


----------



## Shifty_77 (18. Mai 2012)

Moin moin an alle Nutzer hier. Ich komme auch aus Lübeck. In letzter Zeit bin ich nicht sehr viel zum radeln gekommen, was sich jetzt schleunigst ändern soll. nKondition muss wieder her!!!!!! Deswegen möchte ich am Samstag mal ne nette Runde über Trails drehen. Das Wetter soll ja echt Klasse werden. Hatte eigentlich vor am Ratzeburger See zu fahren. Wer kann mir da nette Strecken nennen? Am besten direkt Wasserkante...! Und wo ich am besten mein auto parken kann. 
Oder kennt jemand noch andere tolle Strecken. Aber bitte keine Waldautobahn

Gruß....


----------



## RenéJ (18. Mai 2012)

Moinsen!!! ich bin ab 7.6 (Mittwochs) mal wieder in Lübeck bis 10.6. Werd mein bike mit dabei haben, wär schön wenn man ma wieder ne schöne Tour mitmachen könnte.

Grötjes


----------



## coma1976 (18. Mai 2012)

grötjes? Bist du unter die oranjes gegangen?


----------



## RenéJ (18. Mai 2012)

neja, ja ne........aber man is halt mal öfter drüben..is ja nicht weit.


----------



## coma1976 (18. September 2012)

ich wander aus und zwar hierhin:






[/url][/IMG]

die haben es gut! großstadt mit unendlich vielen trails drumherum, geilen downhills und nem zahnradbahnshuttle...

wer es rät kriegt nen keks...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. September 2012)

dachte schon der Thread wurde geschlossen  
war schon lange nicht mehr mit dem Rad unterwegs, sind am Haus bauen.


----------



## burn (21. September 2012)

Sonntag Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Quator94 (28. September 2012)

Hätte Lust

*Das ist die Zukunft:* Dieser kleine Roboter sorgt blitzschnell und zuverlässig für streifenfreien Fenster-Glanz - und Sie können vom Sofa aus zusehen! 

Ohne Meckern oder Extrakosten: Der Fensterputzroboter *putzt, so oft Sie es wollen.* Da können Sie ganz entspannt bleiben, wenn der Regen *Wasserflecken* hinterlässt, ein *Sandsturm* die Scheiben zustaubt oder die Kinder ihre *Handabdrücke* hinterlassen.

Einfach den Fensterreinigungs-Roboter ans Fenster setzen und einschalten. Schon saugt er sich fest und sorgt zuverlässig für streifenfreie Sauberkeit - sogar *an leichten Dachschrägen*. Praktisch: Der Roboter ist *kleiner als ein Schuhkarton* und nimmt kaum Platz im Putzschrank weg.

*Auch große Fenster* erklimmt der automatische Fensterputzer selbstständig: Riskante Putzmanöver auf der Leiter können Sie sich sparen. Fensterrahmen und *Hindernisse erkennt er automatisch.* Und natürlich ist er gegen Herunterfallen *zuverlässig gesichert.* 

http://fensterputzroboter24.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (28. September 2012)

Wann?


----------



## burn (29. September 2012)

Mein Post ist schon über eine Woche alt Jungs


----------



## MettiMett (29. September 2012)

Oh^^


----------



## burn (31. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag Rad fahren?


----------



## MettiMett (1. November 2012)

Leider verplant. Samstag?


----------



## burn (1. November 2012)

nööööö...


----------



## burn (16. November 2012)

Morgen gegen Mittag?


----------



## burn (17. November 2012)

Faules Pack :=)


----------



## coma1976 (17. November 2012)

rennrad schwu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (17. November 2012)

morgen durchn wald?


----------



## burn (17. November 2012)

ich habe Angst im Wald...


----------



## burn (22. November 2012)

Morgen Mittag schnelle Runde um den RZ See?


----------



## burn (30. Dezember 2012)

+26Punkte fuer das Luebecker Winterpokal Team. 
Dank der Begleitung von Felix hatte ich auch fast keine Angst im Wald


----------



## coma1976 (30. Dezember 2012)

war ja auch gar nicht dunkel!


----------



## burn (31. Dezember 2012)

stimmt, das muss naechstes mal wieder anders sein. Aber ich war ehrlich gesagt schon froh das es dieses Jahr ueberhaupt noch geklappt hat.


Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (1. Januar 2013)

frohes neues...............


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. Januar 2013)

ebenfalls frohes Neues...


----------



## burn (13. Januar 2013)

Heute war perfektes Wetter zum Punkte sammeln, hat es sonst noch jmd genutzt?


----------



## MettiMett (17. Januar 2013)

Jemand Lust auf ne Tour in den kommenden Wochen?


----------



## Bambule_Jonny (9. Februar 2013)

hat jemand bock heute ne runde nen bissel im wald zu fahren?


----------



## coma1976 (11. März 2013)

heute abend n8ride?


----------



## MettiMett (11. März 2013)

Kommt man bestimmt gut voran ð


----------



## coma1976 (11. März 2013)

aber sicher!


----------



## j-ronimo (23. März 2013)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen ab Lübeck 'ne Runde zu Biken. Ich starte ab Herrnburg und hätte morgen Zeit.
Routenvorschlag: zum Ratzeburger See und in 'nem Bogen Richtung Osten wieder retour. Vielleicht so 3 Stunden; Streckenmix aus Straße und (noch verschneiten/vereisten) Wald- und Feldwegen


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2013)

wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-ronimo (23. März 2013)

Na, in Anbetracht der aktuellen -5°C (20:50) würde ich doch die Mittagszeit oder den frühen Nachmittag bevorzugen; bin heute nachmittag noch zwei Stunden unterwegs gewesen und hatte trotz Winterstiefel und Gamaschen dank der Clicks recht kalte Füße ...
Aber es lohnt sich; supertolle verschneite Landschaft da draußen ...
Vorschlag: Abfahrt 13:00


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2013)

HM das ist mir zu spät


----------



## j-ronimo (23. März 2013)

o.k., dann halt früher; wann willst Du denn los?
ab 9:00 würde ich 'auf der Matte' stehen ...


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2013)

10 Uhr uni Stadt Bäcker?


----------



## j-ronimo (23. März 2013)

i.O.; bin um 10:00 bei der Stadtbäckerei im Uni-Gelände.
Achtung: es gibt zwei davon; ich bin bei diesem (der kleine blaue Kreis) - der nördlich vom Zentralklinikum in der Heinrich-Meibom-Str. im Gelände des Uni-Klinikums
wenn ich falsch liege, nochmal Bescheid geben ...

bis dann ...


----------



## coma1976 (24. März 2013)

schee wars!


----------



## coma1976 (24. März 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

endlich Frühling!


----------



## manurie (16. April 2013)

Hi, bin für ne Woche jobmässig in Travemünde voraussichtlich bis Montag. Dreht von euch jemand ne Runde nach Feierabend, so ab 18 Uhr bis dunkel wird? Am Sonntag ist mehr Zeit, da koennte ich so 4-6h fahren.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## GustavS (28. April 2013)

Hat jemand eine Brake Force One an seinem Rad oder kennt einen, der einen kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (28. April 2013)

air force one?


----------



## GustavS (28. April 2013)

coma1976 schrieb:


> air force one?



so ähnlich... 

Nach Himmelfahrt könnten wir wieder mal - Interesse?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (28. April 2013)

Hey,

Kumpel und ich haben den Riesebusch für einen netten Ausritt entdeckt. Wir sind gerade dabei einen Rundkurs anzulegen und haben angefangen einen letzten Streckenabschnitt zu räumen und auszubessern.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Bock zu joinen - nicht nur zum Helfen, sondern auch zum Biken?
Wollten demnächst ein GPS-Profil aufnehmen...

Greetz


----------



## GustavS (28. April 2013)

Vom Riesebusch habe ich auch schon mal gehört. Soll klasse sein...


----------



## burn (1. Mai 2013)

Riese watt?


----------



## Cycomiko (2. Mai 2013)

GustavS schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Brake Force One an seinem Rad oder kennt einen, der einen kennt?



wieso?

ich arbeite in nem fahrradladen in bad oldesloe und hab für nen stammkunden eine mal montiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würde die BFO gern mal probieren. Und dann gegen meine MT8 auswechseln, wenn sie mir passt. Zumindest auf der Webseite von BFO schreiben sie ja, dass man einige Bremsungen Eingewöhnung braucht. Also wird es einen gewissen Unterschied zu 0815-Bremsen geben, den ich kennenlernen will, ohne die Bremse blind zu kaufen.


----------



## Cycomiko (2. Mai 2013)

ich denke es würde schwer werden den kunden zu überzeugen mal sein teures MTB auszuleihen um die bremse zu testen, ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, überleg es dir wirklich, es wird zwar viel hype um die bremse gemacht und es klingt auch alles sehr verlockend, was auch einiges stimmt, bremskraft, einfingerbremshebel, wenig kraftaufwand etc etc. ABER von der verarbeitung bin ich in der preisliga echt enttäuscht gewesen, bremshebel aus kunststoff, ebenso der rest des gehäuses, der mit schrauben im plastik geklemmt wird, sprich oftmal ab und anbauen ist nicht. Alleine der bremssattel ist aus vollmetal. bei nem sturz hätte ich echt angst das mir ruckzuck der hebel abbricht.

klar man müsste sie ausprobieren, aber wenn schon in der preisliga, würde ich doch eher auf ne CODE oder Formula zurückgreifen, da weiss man wirklich was man hat.

hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen, greetz Cyco


----------



## GustavS (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Dir mal 'ne längere Mail geschrieben...


----------



## Cycomiko (2. Mai 2013)

GustavS schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir mal 'ne längere Mail geschrieben...



hab retouniert


----------



## coma1976 (3. Mai 2013)

hat jemand noch ein 44er Kettenblatt  über?


----------



## coma1976 (3. Mai 2013)

4arm 104 Lk!


----------



## MettiMett (6. Mai 2013)

Jo hab ich liegen.


----------



## coma1976 (7. Mai 2013)

preis?


----------



## MettiMett (7. Mai 2013)

Ist kein Neues, aber noch gut in Schuss. 10er?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## burn (8. Mai 2013)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind ich brauche SPD Cleats... Wer hat welche für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (8. Mai 2013)

burn schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind ich brauche SPD Cleats... Wer hat welche für mich?



Komm doch mal nach Himmelfahrt vorbei...


----------



## burn (8. Mai 2013)

Mache ich...


----------



## Nordicbynature (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin zusammen,
das ist klasse das auch im Lübeckerraum richtig was los ist. Komme aus der Nähe von Reinfeld und bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Hardtrail.
War schon ein wenig in Lübeck gucken, aber bisher habe ich leider noch nicht das passende gefunden. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch ein paar Tipps wo man sich gut umsehen kann.

Wird sich hier im Lübeckerbereich für eine Ausfahrt auch mal getroffen? oder wie läuft es meistens bei Euch ab?

VG Nordic


----------



## lenny_leonard (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Nordic, 
ein guter Tipp wäre der mtb Markt in der welsbachstrasse, wenn du Beratung suchst, die weisen nämlich wovon sie reden. p.s. Preise sind annehmbar.
Gruß


----------



## Nordicbynature (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Lenny,

danke für den Tipp, genau da war ich auch schon  kenne da wen ganz gut, aber mir ging es darum das ich nochmal ein paar andere Marken sehe  denn alles was infrage kam heißt Cube.

Es soll ja auch noch andere Mütter mit schönen Töchtern geben.

VG


----------



## Disclaimer (13. Mai 2013)

Moin! @nordic: Zu deiner Frage der Fahrradläden: was schwebt dir denn vor??
evtl. wo man mal gucken könnte: Drahtesel Schwartauer Landstr., BiketechnicJacob in Bad Schwartau oder mit mein Favorit wenns auch um Teile geht _ihr*fahrradprofi in Ahrensbök.*_

Grötjes


----------



## Nordicbynature (13. Mai 2013)

Moin @grÃ¶tjes

Ich such ein Hardtail 29ner... Bis 1300â¬
Ich denke in dem Preissegment sollte ich was fÃ¼r den Anfang finden. Das cube reaction Pro und das Cube Ltd SL habe ich bisher probegefahren. Fand beide wirklich klasse. 
Habe natÃ¼rlich selber relativ wenig Ahnung, deshalb ja meine Fragen hier. FÃ¼r Tipps bin ich da sehr dankbar. 

Vg


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Nordic,

zu deiner Frage mit den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten: prinzipiell schreibt man hier ins Forum, wann wer startet und dann klicken sich einzelne Leutchen ein. Später geht auch viel über Handy und Telefon, sodass man nicht ständig den Thread mit F5 aktualisieren muss 

Fahrräder...da würde mir der at-Fahrrad Laden in der Beckergrube, Lübeck einfallen. Find die gut: sind zwar klein und eher auf Rennrad fokussiert, aber die haben schon gute Sachen, die man sonst nicht findet. Dann kann man natürlich auch Laufrad ebenfalls in der Beckergrube antun: Specialized und ich meine auch Focus dort gesehen zu haben. Aber eher nicht der Geheimtip, da sie den meisten Umsatz anscheinend mit City-Bikes machen. Ich stand schonmal mit der Frage nach Racing Ralph Schlappen bei denen im Geschäft und die wussten nicht mal, dass der von Schwalbe kommt und in welchem Segment der anzusiedeln ist. Aber trotzdem vielleicht ein Versuch wert, wenn man sowieso schon in der Beckergrube ist 

Klasse! Die haben nur Cube? Da muss ich hin  Also ich habe ein Cube LTD Race aus dem Jahr 2009 und kann mich beim besten Willen nicht beschweren. 6000 km runter, immer noch die ersten Reifen (gut, jetzt MÜSSEN sie ausgewechselt werden), noch die ersten Bremsbeläge (viel Belag über), erste Bremsflüssigkeit (muss jetzt auch ausgetauscht werden - IN EIGENER SACHE: hat jemand ein Bremsflüssigkeitskit für Formula Oro k18? Die sind iwie super teuer für nichts!) und läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## Nordicbynature (14. Mai 2013)

Moin Darkslider,

Vielen dank für die lange Antwort. Ich werde wohl die Tage mir noch ein paar Bikes angucken und dann zum Wochenende entscheiden. Bisher geht die Tendenz halt zum cube LTD SL.

Da bin ich ja gespannt ob man sich zu einer Ausfahrt mal trifft. Schnell nach Lübeck rein mit dem Bike ist ja auch gar kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (14. Mai 2013)

Ach was mich interessiert: wieso denn gerade 29"?
Ich finde ja, dass ist momentan einfach mal ein Trend...


----------



## Nordicbynature (14. Mai 2013)

Ich konnte bei meinen Probefahrten beides testen, 2x 29er und 2x 26er. Alle haben sich gut gefahren, aber am meistens Spaß von der Laufruhe und dem Fahrverhalten haben eigentlich die 29er gemacht. 
Dadurch war meine Entscheidung eigentlich klar, aber vielleicht sollte ich ein 26er nochmal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## GustavS (14. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Dir eine Nachricht geschickt. Frag doch mal dort an. Der Verkäufer ist jemand hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## Nordicbynature (14. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Nachricht, habe dir eigentlich auch eine geschickt, weiß aber nicht ob die angekommen ist.


----------



## GustavS (14. Mai 2013)

Kam an und wurde soeben beantwortet.


----------



## Nordicbynature (16. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Wollte mich einmal bei allen bedanken, die mir hier so tatkräftig geholfen haben bei meiner Suche.
Gestern nach 2 Stunden, vielen Probefahrten und sehr ausgiebigen Gesprächen, ist die Entscheidung nun gefallen. Samstag hole ich mein Specialized ab und freue mich schon riesig. So wie in Ahrensbök die Beratung abläuft, habe ich es mir vorgestellt. Es gibt also doch noch Händler die Ahnung haben und sich mit der Materie auskennen (MTB Market ist aber auch sehr zu empfehlen)

Am Wochenende heißt es dann für mich, fahren , fahren und noch mehr fahren  möchte ja bei der nächsten Lübecker Ausfahrt nicht völlig abgeschlagen hinterher fahren.

Vielen dank nochmal und ich hoffe man sieht sich mal.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr gute Wahl!

Welches Model?

Gruß


----------



## Nordicbynature (16. Mai 2013)

Es ist das Carve Comp 29 geworden. Habe sogar gerade schon ne SMS bekommen das ich das gute Stück abholen kann


----------



## MettiMett (16. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!!!

Ride on!


----------



## j-ronimo (17. Mai 2013)

Apropos 'Ride on' ...
Wie schaut's denn die kommenden drei Tage (Sa/So/Mo) aus?
Ich werde biken; Start ab Herrnburg bzw. Lübeck. Hat jemand von Euch Lust, 'ne Runde mitzufahren.
Zeit: zwei bis drei Stunden, vorzugsweise vormittags; Strecke beliebig, Hauptsache asphaltfrei ...


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin leider auf einer Familienfeier. Fahrradmitnahme wurde mir verboten.


----------



## Nordicbynature (17. Mai 2013)

Ach wie schön  habe die ersten 10 km Gefahren und ich bin begeistert 

Ich glaube bei mir wird es ein sehr fahrintensives Wochenende. An den Sattel muss ich mich aber trotzdem erstmal gewöhnen. Von Chopper auf Mountainbike ist schon eine Umstellung.


----------



## MettiMett (17. Mai 2013)

Sehr gut!

Ride on


----------



## Kay_NWM (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Touraufruf:
 Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr Treffpunk Aral in der Ratzeburger Allee und dann Richtung Ratzeburg um den See.

Gruß Kay


----------



## j-ronimo (18. Mai 2013)

Yeap, bin dabei ...


----------



## Nordicbynature (18. Mai 2013)

Wie ist die Tour denn? Sehr anspruchsvoll? Bin mir da noch nicht sicher ob das, dass richtige ist fürs einfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-ronimo (18. Mai 2013)

Einfach mitkommen, das wird schon passen ...


----------



## MettiMett (18. Mai 2013)

Ratzeburger See ist für den Anfang perfekt, ist ja nur Waldautobahn.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Nordicbynature (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter morgen gut ist bin ich dabei. Bin gespannt ob ich mithalten kann


----------



## Nordicbynature (19. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die netten Gespräche und die sehr "ausreichende" Runde *lach* das Bike ist wieder sauber und ich auch.

Die Wege waren ja wirklich klasse, Berg rauf ,Berg runter, Lehm Pisten hinab, durch die Felder und dann noch Wald. Immer wieder gerne, also sobald ich wieder auf meinem Mountainbike sitzen kann 

Vg Thorben


----------



## j-ronimo (19. Mai 2013)

ja, schöne Runde unter doch recht nassen Bedingungen - insbesondere im meterhohen Raps 
anbei noch'n Bildchen vom Zickzackweg aus der Helmkamera ...
bis bald mal wieder ...
VG     Rainer


----------



## j-ronimo (24. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Touraufruf: Sonntag, 26. Mai um 10.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Einkaufszentrum Herrnburg - also hier;
Streckenvorschlag: Palingen, Schönberger Forst, Klein Siemz und in 'nem Südbogen wieder retour.
Streckenlänge: 40 - 50 km
Dauer: 2,5 -3 Stunden
Asphaltanteil: minimal

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (24. Mai 2013)

Oh man. Bin leider nicht da 
Ich hätte Lust das nächste Mal mitzukommen, aber iwie bin ich die nächsten Wochen gut ausgeplant.
Ich wünsch euch eine schöne Ausfahrt!


----------



## Nordicbynature (24. Mai 2013)

Bin leider im Süden unterwegs und kann auch nicht dabei sein. Sehr ärgerlich. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## coma1976 (24. Mai 2013)

evtl dabei wenn mein lrs morgen kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (25. Mai 2013)

bin raus keine Räder... oder machen wir ne freeride Tour dann bin in gerüstet!?


----------



## MettiMett (25. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Krücken nicht wären dann wäre ich dabei. Wie schauts demnächst mit ner Riesebuschtour aus?


----------



## burn (25. Mai 2013)

Falls es mit eine Tour mit viel Asphalt sein darf dann bietet sich die RTF des RST Luebeck morgen an!


----------



## coma1976 (25. Mai 2013)

aischee, ist hier forum für stollenreifen!


----------



## burn (25. Mai 2013)

ups! glatt mit http://www.rennrad-news.de verwechselt


----------



## coma1976 (26. Mai 2013)

es sei dir verziehen! na wieder bei aller bestem Wetter unterwegs was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (26. Mai 2013)

Das Bild ist doch eine Fotomontage  oder aus einer gaaaaanz anderen Zeit. Allerdings wäre ich mitgekommen, nur habe ich heute morgen meine Schwimmflügel nicht gefunden (ohne traue ich mich bei dem Wetter nicht raus).



burn schrieb:


> Falls es mit eine Tour mit viel Asphalt sein darf dann bietet sich die RTF des RST Luebeck morgen an!


----------



## Unplugged (27. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ich bin ein paar Tage in Herrnburg, gibt's hier ( hab hier letztens jemanden mit Fullface- Helm durchrauschen gesehen, daher die Frage ) oder in / um Lübeck ein paar nette Ecken im Wald, denen man einen Besuch abstatten könnte? Vielleicht kann ich mich heute oder morgen auch irgendwo anschließen? Hauptsache Wald & Wurzeln, muss kein Extrem- Freeride sein... 

Gruß Alex


----------



## coma1976 (27. Mai 2013)

ich kenn nur nen citybiker mit fullface den Helm brauchst du hier eigentlich nur Malente-guck sonst da mal im Fred....


----------



## Unplugged (27. Mai 2013)

Nö, da hab ich nicht so Bock drauf, ich dachte, hier kann man evtl. 'ne Feierabendrunde mit wenig Asphalt machen. War gerade 'ne Woche in den Bergen, hab also diesen Monat schon 'ne gute Hm- Bilanz  Kann also auch gemütlich geradeaus gehen, vielleicht gibt's ja auch ein, zwei Trails...


----------



## MettiMett (27. Mai 2013)

Kannst du im Riesebusch machen, aber nen Fullface brauchste wirklich nur in Malente ;-)


----------



## j-ronimo (27. Mai 2013)

Mist, zu spät reingeschaut !
Yeap, Feierabendrunde mit wenig Asphalt ab Herrnburg? Jederzeit !!
Morgen, 18:00 beim Edeka am Einkaufzentrum (beim Bahnhof) ?
Streckenlänge und -verlauf on demand. 
Gebongt ?


----------



## Unplugged (28. Mai 2013)

j-ronimo schrieb:


> 18:00 beim Edeka am Einkaufzentrum
> Gebongt ?



Gebongt! Bis später! 

Von mir aus auch früher, hab Urlaub...


----------



## j-ronimo (28. Mai 2013)

dann 17:00 - o.k.?


----------



## Unplugged (28. Mai 2013)

17:00 Uhr passt. Bis gleich!


----------



## Shifty_77 (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich war jetzt dieses Jahr schon zwei mal um den Ratzeburger See rum. Macht Spaß. suche aber auch noch andere schöne Strecken in der Umgebung. Riesebusch würde mich sehr interessieren. Kennt jemand noch andere gute Strecken?

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-ronimo (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,
was ist für Dich denn eine 'schöne, gute Strecke' ??
Falls Du damit weitgehend asphaltfrei meinen solltest, kenne (und bike) ich derer etliche ...
Lass uns doch einfach mal 'ne 'Test'runde fahren! 
Vorschlag:
Treff DO (übermorgen), 18:00 am Sky in der Brandenbaumer Landstraße nahe dem Haupteingang - also hier ... (der kleine blaue Kreis)

Grüße


----------



## Shifty_77 (28. Mai 2013)

ja natürlich meine ich Asphaltfrei. Von mir aus nur Asphaltfrei.


----------



## j-ronimo (29. Mai 2013)

morgen 18:00 ??


----------



## Shifty_77 (29. Mai 2013)

Sorry ich schaffe das morgen leider nicht. Muss viel fürs Wochenende vorbereiten. 
Heute Habe ich eine schöne Feierabendrunde durch den Riesebusch gedreht. Das kann man wirklich anbieten da.
31km..... Das war schön.

Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## j-ronimo (31. Mai 2013)

N'abend,
Touraufruf: Sonntag, 2. Juni 
Treffpunkt: um 10.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Einkaufszentrum Herrnburg - also hier;
Streckenvorschlag: Törpt/Maurinetal oder noch'n Stück weiter bis nach Samkow
Streckenlänge:  roundabout 50 km
Asphaltanteil: low

Gruß Rainer


----------



## j-ronimo (1. Juni 2013)

Achtung, Treffpunkt auf *10:00* *VOR*verlegt; retour 12:45 ...


----------



## Kay_NWM (2. Juni 2013)

Moin,ich bin dabei...bis später.


----------



## j-ronimo (20. Juni 2013)

N'abend, 
wie schaut's aus - mal wieder gemeinsam biken ?
*Touraufruf:* Sonntag, 23. Juni
Treffpunkt: um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Einkaufszentrum Herrnburg - also hier;
Streckenvorschlag: Bechelsdorf, Törpt, Lindow, Pogez, Stove, Rieps ...
Streckenlänge: roundabout 60 km
Asphaltanteil: ~ 40% (schnelle Runde  )

Gruß Rainer


----------



## coma1976 (21. Juni 2013)

zu viel Asphalt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (21. Juni 2013)

Jupp. So ca. 39%


----------



## GustavS (21. Juni 2013)

zu wenig Asphalt ...


----------



## MettiMett (21. Juni 2013)

Gibt es kein Rennradforum? ^^


----------



## j-ronimo (23. Juni 2013)

Wie, will heute keiner mit ?
Sind Eure Bikes kaputt - oder ist die große Ferien-Lethargie ausgebrochen 
Na, wir rollen dann jetzt mal los ...


----------



## Nordicbynature (23. Juni 2013)

Viel Spaß bei der Tour. Ich hoffe ich bin bald auch wieder dabei, wenn der ganze Arbeitswahnsinn ein Ende hat. Irgendwann muss das Sommerloch ja mal eintreten.

Vg Thorben


----------



## holgersen (24. Juni 2013)

Ich abonnier mal, bin auch bald (wieder) dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-ronimo (30. Juni 2013)

Heute (Sonntag, 30.6.) 'ne kleine (fast) asphaltfreie Runde ??
Dauer: etwa zwei Stunden
Treffpunkt: um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Einkaufszentrum Herrnburg - also hier;
Strecke: Selmsdorf - Teschow - Dassower See
Will jemand mit ?? 
(Meldet sich niemand, rolle ich direkt und gar nicht erst zum Treffpunkt ...)

Gruß     Rainer


----------



## coma1976 (30. Juni 2013)

restalkohol...


----------



## GustavS (4. Juli 2013)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> ich arbeite in nem fahrradladen in bad oldesloe und hab für nen stammkunden eine mal montiert....



Großes Lob für Cycomiko, der mir gestern in Abstimmung mit einem seiner Kunden ermöglichte, mit der BrakeForceOne eine Probefahrt zu machen und dafür extra länger blieb. 

"Sein" Laden ist für unsere nördlichen Verhältnisse super ausgestattet. Wer mal einen Überblick braucht, weil er noch unentschlossen wegen Größe/Ausstattung/Gewicht seines neuen Rades ist, der ist da m. E. super aufgehoben. Selbst exotischen Leichtbau habe ich gefunden... (kann mir Euer Verkäufer mal schreiben, wie der deutsche LRS sub 1000g heißt?) Und für Nostalgiker gibt es eine Vitrine mit Teilen anno 19xx.

Von mir


----------



## MettiMett (5. Juli 2013)

Heute Jemand Lust auf ne kürzfristige Ausfahrt?


----------



## Cycomiko (8. Juli 2013)

GustavS schrieb:


> kann mir Euer Verkäufer mal schreiben, wie der deutsche LRS sub 1000g heißt?




http://www.tune.de/tune-produkte/skyliner/

greetz Cyco


----------



## j-ronimo (20. Juli 2013)

*Touraufruf: Sonntag, 21. Juli*
Treffpunkt: um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Einkaufszentrum Herrnburg - also hier;
Streckenvorschlag: Duvennest, Rieps, Cronskamp, Pogez, Torisdorf und über Petersberg retour ...

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MettiMett (20. Juli 2013)

Schade.

Bin morgen leider schon in den HaBe unterwegs.
Viel Spaß euch!

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (20. Juli 2013)

ich mach ne Tour Sansibar-Kampen... Start nach champus Frühstück und Rückfahrt steht offen!


----------



## MettiMett (22. Juli 2013)

Huhu.

Jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde diese Woche? Z.B. Riesebusch...


----------



## coma1976 (23. Juli 2013)

Rückfahrt Kampen- Sansibar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (23. Juli 2013)

Auch schön ;-)

Sooooo, wer kommt nun mit? ^^


----------



## MettiMett (24. Juli 2013)

*Push*


----------



## Quator94 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo   Hätte auch mal wieder Laune auf Radfahren.

Eine mit Federdruck betriebene Softairwaffe Pistole nutzt die Energie einer von Hand zu spannenden Schraubenfeder, um die Munition aus dem Lauf zu beschleunigen. Dabei wird die Kugel in der Regel nicht direkt von der Feder beschleunigt, sondern durch einen durch die gespannte Feder erzeugten Luftdruck in einem Kolbensystem. Der Schütze muss die Waffe vor jedem Schuss von Hand spannen, indem er den Ladehebel, beziehungsweise den Verschluss der Softairpistole nach hinten zieht. Nach dem Spannen der Feder ist die Softairwaffe schussbereit. Aufgrund dieser Funktionsweise sind diese Waffen Einzellader.

Mit Federdruck betriebene Softairwaffen sind vor allem im unteren Preissegment zu finden. Hochqualitative Softairwaffen jedoch können über 1.000 Euro kosten. Das Federdrucksystem wird auch in vielen Schrotflintennachbauten verwendet, wobei hier die Feder durch eine typische Repetierbewegung des Vorderschaftes vor jedem Schuss gespannt wird.

http://www.softairwaffen24.com/softair-pistolen-ab-14-jahren/


----------



## MettiMett (26. Juli 2013)

Dann aber wohl eher ein Night Ride, denn tagsüber ist es mir dann dich zu warm am WE. 36 Grad ist zu doll. Waren letzten Sonntag bei 30 Grad in den Habe und das war wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht^^


----------



## j-ronimo (26. Juli 2013)

o.k. ! *Touraufruf:* 
- Samstag, 27.7., 20:00
- Treff: unterhalb der Lachswehrbrücke am Steg über den Alten Travearm (also hier - an der blauen, kreisförmigen Markierung)
- Lampen und geladenen Akkuflaschen bitte mitbringen ...
- das Ganze wird dann 'ne Südrunde von 2-3 Stunden - je nach Belieben 
Grüße
Rainer

p.s: wer mitfahren möchte, bitte hier Bescheid geben ...


----------



## MettiMett (26. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut, kann aber wenn dann morgen erst bescheid geben. 

Südrunde soll heißen


----------



## j-ronimo (26. Juli 2013)

... Südrunde soll heißen:
*z.B.:* Schleuse Büssau, Kannenbruch, Gut Bliesdorf, Brömbsenmühle, Klempau/Alter Schulsteig , Groß Sarau, Uferweg am Ratzeburger See und via Drägerweg und Stadtweide wieder retour zum Treffpunkt


----------



## MettiMett (26. Juli 2013)

Also chillige CC Tour?


----------



## j-ronimo (27. Juli 2013)

yaep, kein freeride, kein downhill (das klappt im Harz o.ä. ohnehin besser); nennen wir es also ruhig CC 
Wir können aber nach Lust & Laune noch die eine oder andere Biege einbauen; nur - wir fahren mit Licht --> das funzt nicht beliebig lange; außer wir dimmen runter und funzeln uns den Weg lang - das mag meine Lupine aber nicht so recht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (27. Juli 2013)

Ok. 

Ich werde gegen 18Uhr Bescheid geben. Vorher kann ich es leider nicht genau sagen.

Habe grad noch das Bike fertig gemacht und den Akku zum laden gelegt ;-)

Jetzt muss ich los. Also bis später vielleicht.


----------



## MettiMett (27. Juli 2013)

Also ich schaffe es nicht. Sorry

Beim nächsten mal gern


----------



## j-ronimo (27. Juli 2013)

bei mir regnet's jetzt eh schon leicht ...
Wäre möglicherweise 'ne Goretex-Testfahrt geworden - auch nicht wirklich schön!!
Also fische ich den camelbag wieder aus dem Tiefkühler und wir starten gelegentlich mal'n neuen Versuch...


----------



## MettiMett (27. Juli 2013)

Ok, das klingt gut


----------



## MettiMett (7. August 2013)

Diese Woche Jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde durch den Riesebusch?


----------



## MettiMett (8. August 2013)

Gestern im Riesebusch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-ronimo (9. August 2013)

*Tour am WE ??*
Termin: So, 10:00
Treff und Strecke: macht'n Vorschlag ...


----------



## coma1976 (10. August 2013)

morgen ist regeneration angesagt! heute nightride!


----------



## j-ronimo (16. August 2013)

Mensch, da war auch schon mal mehr Dampf im Kessel !!
also:
- heute nightride-drinking
- morgen regeneration
- So, 10:00 Biken
Ausreden zählen diesmal nicht ! Streckenvorschlag folgt  ...


----------



## Kay_NWM (16. August 2013)

Wie wärs mit Morgen??Ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht.

Gruß Kay


----------



## j-ronimo (16. August 2013)

yeap, auch gut ...

Vorschlag: Treff Sa, 11:00 hier (BAB A20 Anschlußstelle Lüdersdorf; Zufahrt zur ehemaligen Fahrbahn nördlich der AS)
Streckenfestlegung vor Ort - ich überleg mir was ... 

(dennoch: So, 10:00 gilt trotzdem ...)

Grüße     Rainer


----------



## Kay_NWM (17. August 2013)

Ok,gib mir +/- 10 min,ich komme von zu Hause mit dem Rad. Gruß Kay


----------



## j-ronimo (17. August 2013)

... und ich such Dir extra 'n schicken Parkplatz an der Autobahn raus ...
bis dann ...


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2013)

Sonntag ist Regeneration angesagt!


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2013)

Kann leider nicht, aber wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Trekbiker (25. August 2013)

Hi bin neu in HL und suche Biker die mich mal mit nehmen würden.

Gruß trekbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (25. August 2013)

Na denn Herzlich Willkommen! Mitnehmen sollte kein Problem sein, ich persönlich fahre meist spontan los...und auch nicht so oft! Welche Ecke wohnst Du?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Trekbiker (26. August 2013)

Danke.

Direkt in HL-Innenstadt

War auch schon mal n bisschen im Wald Richtung "Burgtor-Stadtpark" unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (26. August 2013)

was fährst du denn bevorzugt? waldautobahn?


----------



## Trekbiker (26. August 2013)

Von XC - AM läst mein Bike es zu, ansonsten fahr ich alles ausser BMX, Dirt eher weniger und DH bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## j-ronimo (26. August 2013)

Ich rolle heute gegen 18:30 los ...
1,5 Std. "XC"; Südrunde HL ...
Wenn Du mitfahren magst, sag' Bescheid; dann schlage ich'n Treffpunkt vor ...
Grüße     Rainer


----------



## Trekbiker (26. August 2013)

Mh zu spät gesehen dieses WE wird es auch nichts bei mir werden.
Aber in der Woche schon sagt einfach vor vier bescheid dann seh ich das ziehmlich sicher rechtzeitig


----------



## j-ronimo (27. August 2013)

werde auch heute abend 'ne Runde drehen ...


----------



## Unplugged (6. September 2013)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Gestern im Riesebusch...




Moin! Ist heute oder morgen jemand im Riesebusch unterwegs und hat Lust zu guiden?
Würde mir die Trails gern mal anschauen, schnelle Runde, so ca. zwei Stunden!?


----------



## MettiMett (6. September 2013)

Würde gern, aber bin auf Rügen am Biken.
Am nächsten WE aber gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkslider2k4 (7. September 2013)

Ich geh morgen im Riesebusch ne Runde drehen.
Uhrzeit unbekannt - der Abend entwickelt sich noch.


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (7. September 2013)

War gut heute. Bin zwar noch leicht wackelig auf den Beinen und zwei Elemente auf der Runde konnte ich Überwindungstechnisch nicht machen, aber was solls. Das wird wieder 

Morgen eventuell nochmal.
Oder gibt es Interessenten für eine Ratzeburger Tour. Sehr schönes Ambiente, vor allem auf dem Dräger-Weg und viele km (66 km) mit netten Trails um Ratzeburger herum.


----------



## Unplugged (8. September 2013)

Tja, wurde leider nix aber ich hab mich anderweitig beschäftigt 

Kann etwas dauern, bis ich mal wieder Zeit habe, in Lübeck zu fahren. Wenn Ihr in der Zwischenzeit mal den Deister austesten wollt und 'ne Reiseleitung braucht, meldet Euch


----------



## MettiMett (20. September 2013)

Am WE Jemand Lust auf ne kleine Riesebuschrunde?


----------



## Kay_NWM (20. September 2013)

Moin,wie wäre es Sonntag?

Gruß Kay


----------



## MettiMett (20. September 2013)

Jo. Uhrzeit? Große oder kleine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_NWM (20. September 2013)

Gerne auch eine große Tour...Startzeit 13 Uhr am Holstentor?


----------



## coma1976 (21. September 2013)

13 Uhr ist gut!


----------



## MettiMett (21. September 2013)

Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe zu der Zeit.


----------



## turbo32 (21. September 2013)

Moin ,hole in der kommenden Woche mein neues Fully ab und würde mich evtl. mal gerne bei Euch einklinken .
Sollte ich dann zu langsam sein kann ich ja immernoch alleine zu Ende fahren .
Nächsten Sonntag habe ich mal die Trainingsrunde für die Ratzeburg CTF mit der Truppe von RST Lübeck um 10 Uhr 
auf dem Zettel.
Besondere Grüße an den Coma76
forza St.Pauli ....bis demnächst ,DANKE,
Der Turbo


----------



## coma1976 (21. September 2013)

Jo vielen Dank !Und zurück das Ganze!

Also steht morgen 13 Uhr oder bei besserer Beteiligung 13.30?


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (21. September 2013)

Hey, dachte, ihr wärt heute schon gefahren.
Würde dann auch mitkommen, wenn das erst morgen um 13 Uhr ist.
Kurze Frage: lange Tour wolltet ihr machen oder? Wie lange ungefähr? Und wohin? Schwierigkeitsgrad? Fully notwendig?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MettiMett (22. September 2013)

Werde wohl in der Früh oder abends ne Runde drehen. Nachmittags kann ich leider nicht.
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## coma1976 (22. September 2013)

Also 13 uhr holstentor?


----------



## turbo32 (25. September 2013)

Moin 
Fahrt jemand am Freitag vormittag mit von hl den Draeger weg und dann einmal um den Ratzeburger See ?
Turbo

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## coma1976 (25. September 2013)

bist du Rentner oder arbeitslos?  Arbeit ruft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (25. September 2013)

Fahrradkurier zwischen HL und RZ ;-)


----------



## turbo32 (25. September 2013)

Noch schlimmer . Beamter 
Ist nicht so anspruchsvoll ich weiss .aber zumindest kann ich von wesloe gleich ohne Asphalt losfahren.riesebusch ist immer so ne weite hinfahrt.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## coma1976 (25. September 2013)

mit dir fahre ich nicht!


----------



## MettiMett (25. September 2013)




----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, bin spät dran 

Hab's Rad mit und morgen evtl. auch etwas Zeit, ist jemand Richtung Riesebusch oder so unterwegs?


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja dann sag mal was an 

Eigentlich wollte ich morgen von Herrnburg nach Wismar an der Küste langschmutzen, aber das fällt wohl ins Wasser, weil ich wohl Sonntag eh nochmal nach Wismar muss. Also irgendwas muss ich morgen zum Austoben machen...


----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2013)

Wann und wie lang hast denn Zeit?


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2013)

Viel und lang  bin nicht ausgelastet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (11. Oktober 2013)

Ok lang geht bei mir noch nicht. Noch Nachwirkungen vonner Brockenumrundung.


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2013)

War'n Spaß, ich kann ja selber noch was dranhängen; also wenn Du Zeit und Bock hättest, mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen, wär ich dabei 
Am liebsten schon vormittags los, aber ich bin da ganz flexibel.


----------



## MettiMett (12. Oktober 2013)

Meine Kurzrunde dauert ca. 1,5h
Kann aber erst kurzfristig zu bzw. absagen. Sonntag würde mir wesentlich besser passen.


----------



## Unplugged (12. Oktober 2013)

Na dann lass uns doch morgen fahren, vielleicht werden wir ja noch ein, zwei Leute mehr. Uhrzeit & Treffpunkt? Komme aus Herrnburg.


----------



## turbo32 (12. Oktober 2013)

Bin leider in München zum Marathon ,hänge mich dann  wieder hier rein ...viel Spass


----------



## Unplugged (12. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn nun mit morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (12. Oktober 2013)

Mal sehen was das Wetter sagt. Schlafe eh erstmal aus ;-) ist ja schließlich Sonntag.


----------



## Unplugged (13. Oktober 2013)

Trefft Ihr Euch nicht immer 13:00 Uhr am Holstentor? Kriegst Du das hin? Wir machen jetzt - weil ja Sonntag ist, wie Du richtig erkannt hast  - spätes Frühstück und dann fahr ich sonst irgendwann los...


----------



## Unplugged (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:


----------



## MettiMett (13. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, eben erst alles gelesen. Hatte heute auch leider keine Zeit, aber hattest ja auch so Spaß ;-)
Werde die Woche abends mal los.


----------



## coma1976 (18. Oktober 2013)

Morgen das Wetter nutzen und ne Runde drehen? Startzeit später vormittag....


----------



## Kay_NWM (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei...wann und wo?


----------



## coma1976 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hier+Heute!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (20. Oktober 2013)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Hier+Heute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

wo wart ihr da?


----------



## coma1976 (20. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der Paul-Roth-Stein in den Harburger Bergen!


----------



## Unplugged (31. Januar 2014)

Moin! Ist bei Euch eigentlich Winterschlaf angesagt, oder ist hin und wieder jemand unterwegs? Bin nächste Woche wieder für ein paar Tage oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenny_leonard (31. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es versucht zu fahren, mir ist aber nach einem Kilometer der Schaltzug gerissen, also mach ich erstmal Pause Bis zum Frühling


----------



## GustavS (31. Januar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> ... ist hin und wieder jemand unterwegs?



Ich bin nur auf dem Stadtrad unterwegs. Das Waldrad verträgt das Streusalz so schlecht.


----------



## Unplugged (31. Januar 2014)

GustavS schrieb:


> Das Waldrad verträgt das Streusalz so schlecht.


 
Saubermachen hilft 
Niemand im Riesebusch oder Richtung Ratzeburger See unterwegs?


----------



## GustavS (31. Januar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Saubermachen hilft



Davon bin ich überzeugt, nur findet sich hier leider niemand, der das machen will...


----------



## Unplugged (7. Februar 2014)

GustavS schrieb:


> Streusalz



Hab am Rahmen geleckt. Kein Salz 

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## j-ronimo (7. Februar 2014)

im Regen ?   i.O. !   Wann ?
Muß morgen vormittag noch Zeuges einkaufen ...
Vorschlag: 13:00 ab Herrnburg Bhf.; Südostrunde ums Mechower Holz rum und je nach Wetter und Laune dann rüber zum Röggeliner See ...
Oder auch später ...


----------



## j-ronimo (8. Februar 2014)

so, bin etwas später dran ... 
ich starte um 14:00 ab Herrnburg Bhf.


----------



## Unplugged (8. Februar 2014)

Moin! Hmm, so spät... Ich wollte gerade fragen, ob wir früher los können 
Naja, bin noch mind. bis Donnerstag hier, da kriegen wir wohl noch was hin, oder?


----------



## j-ronimo (8. Februar 2014)

yaep, z.B. morgen (So) 11:00 an gleichem Treffpunkt ... Dann sag bitte bis 10:00 Bescheid.
... oder mach frühzeitig 'nen konkreten Vorschlag ;-)
Unter der Woche kann ich erst ab 17:00 los (die Lupine ist jederzeit einsatzbereit) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (8. Februar 2014)

Ich war heute unterwegs auf einer schnellen Runde am Kanal...


----------



## Unplugged (9. Februar 2014)

So spät hab ich hier gestern nicht mehr reingeschaut, sorry... War schon mit  beschäftigt...

Ich fahr morgen mal Richtung Ratzeburger See, habt Ihr da 'nen Tourentip mit möglichst wenig Asphalt parat?


----------



## j-ronimo (9. Februar 2014)

z.B.
ab Bhf. Herrnburg, Hauptstraße, Straße Schattin, Lenschower Weg, Querung BAB, Waldstraße, dann leider Asphalt bis Utecht, Campow, Zickzackweg, Neuhof, Kiekbusch, Südrunde um den Mechower See bis Schlagsdorf, via Asphalt nach Thandorf, Schlagsülsdorf und Wendorf, weiter nach Boitin-Resdorf und Bechelsdorf, Querung BAB zum Vossberg, Hof Lockwisch, Lockwisch, dann entlang der Bahn (erst nördlich, dann südlich) nach Lüdersdorf und retour ...

kannst Du alles auf www.openstreetmap.org nachvollziehen ...

kleine Anmerkung: die Wege sind zur Zeit weich, das Wasser läuft durch die Eisschicht im Boden noch nicht recht ab - will sagen: 
ab und zu 'n Stück Asphalt ist jetzt gar nicht so schlecht ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (10. Februar 2014)

j-ronimo schrieb:


> z.B. ab Bhf. Herrnburg, Hauptstraße, ...[]



So viele Informationen 
Bin mal den Drägerweg gefahren und dann einmal um den Teich und zurück. Ganz nett


----------



## j-ronimo (14. Februar 2014)

Tour-Aufruf:
Samstag, 15. Feb. 11:00, Treffpunkt: Bhf Herrnburg, also hier.


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2014)

Das Wetter hält ja hoffentlich noch ein Weilchen, ich wäre Sonntag anspielbereit 
Muss auch nicht sooo früh los gehen, von mir aus auch erst nachmittags, am liebsten Riesebusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (4. März 2014)

Harburger Berge?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2014)

Oh, auch nicht schlecht... wie wird angereist?


----------



## MettiMett (4. März 2014)

Autowagen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2014)

Brauche ich einen eigenen solchen oder haste Platz?


----------



## MettiMett (4. März 2014)

Platz ja aber nur einen Träger.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2014)

Kofferraum / Rückbank umklappen?


----------



## MettiMett (4. März 2014)

Wollte durch den Träger den Dreck im Auto vermeiden^^
Hab noch nen Träger, weiß aber nicht ob der stabil genug ist. 
Was fürn Radl haste denn?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2014)

Ich kann mir ja 'ne eigene Decke mitbringen 
Na wenn wir in die HaBe's fahren, nehme ich spaßeshalber mein Fully mit.


----------



## GustavS (4. März 2014)

Wenn Ihr mir versprecht, das Dingens nach Gebrauch zurück zu bringen, kann ich Euch so ein Teil borgen, bei dem das Hinterrad mit Gurt und die Gabel mit Schnellspanner auf dem Träger gesichert wird.


----------



## MettiMett (5. März 2014)

Danke!
Passt dein Rad rein oder haste ne Steckachse?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (5. März 2014)

Steckachse. Mensch, so ein Aufwand  
Meine Freundin braucht am Sonntag das Auto, ansonsten wäre ich gefahren und wir hätten die Bikes in den Kofferraum geschmissen und gut


----------



## MettiMett (5. März 2014)

Habe nen zweiten Träger, aber ist etwas älter und nicht der Stabilste^^


----------



## Unplugged (5. März 2014)

Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt? Ich bring' dann Sekundenkleber und Kabelbinder anstelle der Decke mit


----------



## Unplugged (7. März 2014)

???


----------



## MettiMett (7. März 2014)

Bin etwas Out of order wegen Magen. Hoffe es geht Sonntag wieder. Wo wohnste denn?


----------



## Unplugged (7. März 2014)

Mach keinen Scheiß 
Herrnburg.


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Auch das noch^^


----------



## Unplugged (8. März 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Auch das noch^^


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH  
Sag' mir doch einfach, _wann_ ich _wo_ sein soll... Ich kann doch noch die paar Meer Richtung Zentrum reinradeln 

Oder soll _ich_ fahren?


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Das war ein Scherz...

Werde mal schauen wie sich mein Magen heute verhält und ob die Kraft ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (8. März 2014)

Der Scherz zieht sich jetzt ja schon über zwei Seiten, das mein' ich 
Hmm wär doof, ich wollte schon lange mal in die Harburger Berge, ohne Guide ist das wohl nicht so cool...


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Noch nicht da gewesen? oO


----------



## Unplugged (8. März 2014)

Nö, hab ja sonst den Deister vor der Haustür, aber wenn ich in Lübeck bin, fehlen mir da immer die Höhen ( und Tiefen-! ) meter zum Wochenende


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Also für ne ruhige Runde bin ich zu haben Morgen. Würde die Gleiche wie letztes WE fahren mit 35km und 800hm, in ca 3,5h inklusive Päuschen. Bock?


----------



## Unplugged (8. März 2014)

Total Bock 

Das Wetter soll doch genial werden!!! Also wann und wo?


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Wo kannst denn hinkommen? Wohne in St. Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (8. März 2014)

Ich komm bis zu Dir vor die Haustür, wenn Du magst, ist mir egal, Du bist Fahrer und Guide, damit bist Du der Könich.


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Kann auch nach Herrnburg kommen.
Packe mal den Dachträger mit ein und zur Not mit Decke im Kofferraum. Ab wann kannste?


----------



## Unplugged (9. März 2014)

Cooles Toürchen und super Guiding  gern wieder!


----------



## MettiMett (9. März 2014)

Null Problemo. Jo hat Spaß gemacht!
War aber sehr warm, aber wahrscheinlich nur ungewohnt^^

Jetzt haste auch die HaBe mal kennengelernt ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (29. Mai 2014)

Ist hier außer Metti sonst noch jemand aktiv? Ich fahr morgen ein paar Runden im Riesebusch, wenn wer Bock hat...


----------



## lenny_leonard (29. Mai 2014)

Wann bist du denn morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Unplugged (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hab frei und bin flexibel. Kannst Du Dir aussuchen. Aber nicht unbedingt abends


----------



## lenny_leonard (29. Mai 2014)

So ab 15:00 hätte ich Zeit, sofern das Wetter mit spielt


----------



## Unplugged (29. Mai 2014)

20°C und leicht bewölkt 
15:00 Uhr wo? Ich starte in Herrnburg.


----------



## lenny_leonard (29. Mai 2014)

Meine normale Strecke führt über die Nordtangente und dann am Wasser entlang, man könnte sich ja huxtertorallee ecke moltkestrasse treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (29. Mai 2014)

Ja, so machen wir das! Dann 15:00 Uhr?


----------



## lenny_leonard (29. Mai 2014)

Jo, perfekt. Bin leicht zu erkennen, gopro auf dem Kopf und Rose unterm Hintern


----------



## Darkslider2k4 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich würde demnächst wieder einsteigen.
Habe jetzt aber nur noch mein Hardtail hier oben rumstehen.
Wenn ihr fahren geht, sind euch die km (Ausdauer) wichtig oder die Technik?


----------



## lenny_leonard (29. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich finde Einen Mix aus allem gut, aber ganz lange Touren mach ich mit meinem Fully nicht.


----------



## Unplugged (29. Mai 2014)

Gegen Hardtail ist doch nix einzuwenden. 
Sooo lang ist die Tour zum Riesebusch und zurück ja nicht, meistens fahr ich die Trailrunde da zwei- dreimal ab und dann wieder zurück. Und technisch fallen mir da gerade nur zwei Stellen ein, die Beachtung verdienen 



lenny_leonard schrieb:


> Jo, perfekt. Bin leicht zu erkennen, gopro auf dem Kopf und Rose unterm Hintern



Oh der nächste Lübecker mit 'nem Rose 
GoPro? Na dann machen wir mal 'nen kleinen Riesebuschfilm morgen


----------



## Unplugged (16. Juni 2014)

Tach! Heute oder morgen 'ne Runde drehen?
Ach und weiß jemand, wo ich hier XT- Resinbremsbeläge herbekomme? Scheint kein Händler in Lübeck zu führen...


----------



## MettiMett (16. Juni 2014)

Heute? oO 
Deutschland !!!


----------



## Unplugged (16. Juni 2014)

Die spielen doch erst um sechs oder nicht? Bis dahin bin ich auch lange wieder zu hause


----------



## MettiMett (16. Juni 2014)

Muss leider arbeiten. Aber Morgen geht vllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philiptrekt (13. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, bin neu hier, mit einem schönen Hardtail ausgerüstet, noch nicht ganz so fit und suche gerne Leute die mir ein bisschen zeigen wo rund um Lübeck mal ein wenig Dreck unter die Räder bekommen kann. Habe ab dem 21.7 Urlaub, würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Philip


----------



## TrailsUpandDown (15. August 2014)

Moin Jungs,
ich bin im Herbst in Lübeck unterwegs und würd gerne mal ein paar schöne Strecken abfahren. Je fetziger und "bergiger" desto besser ;D Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ein Paar Trails um Lübeck empfehlen. Danke in Vorraus.
mfG


----------



## Unplugged (20. August 2014)

Wann bist Du denn da? Ich bin hin und wieder über's Wochenende in Lübeck und mach dann hin und wieder 'nen kleinen Ausflug zum Riesebusch...


----------



## LTD27 (8. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich heiße Jan und bin 28 Jahre alt. Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ein neues Relativ gut Ausgestattetes Hardtail Gekauft.
Ich bin früher als Jugentlicher eigentlich immer viel MTB gefahren auch mit meinem Vater oft Riesebusch alt bekannt halt.

Ich selber komme aus Sereetz und habe hier in meiner Umgebung schon ziehmlich viel Wald und Forst Gebiet! Beforzugt fahre 
ich auch sehr gerne Wald und singel trails  fahre zur zeit weil ich das Rad grade neu habe noch ohne SPD System [kommt alles]

Würde es ganz cool finden vielleicht 1-2 Leute zu finden die in regelmäßigen Abständen bock haben zu fahren? Ich werde es wohl nicht
immer schaffen dabei zu sein, da ich auch viel am We Arbeiten muss aber sonst würde ich mich wenn es grade passt gerne anschließen.

Lg

Jan


----------



## GustavS (8. September 2014)

Moin Jan,
herzlich willkommen im Forum. Ich bin auch lange nicht mehr hier gefahren, da ich andere "Probleme" hatte. Die nächsten Tage sollen schön werden. Vielleicht machen wir mal abends eine Ausfahrt. coma1976 hat auch schon angefragt, eventuell können/wollen noch andere diese Woche eine Runde fahren?
Wie wäre es morgen? Allerdings wird die Sonne schon 20 Uhr untergehen, Licht wäre also praktisch. Donnerstag ginge bei mir auch...


----------



## LTD27 (8. September 2014)

Hallo Gustav!

Donnerstag würde mir besser passen da habe ich frei. Wie alt bist du denn und wo kommst du her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (8. September 2014)

LTD27 schrieb:


> Hallo Gustav!
> 
> Donnerstag würde mir besser passen da habe ich frei. Wie alt bist du denn und wo kommst du her?



Dann schreibe ich Dir mal eine Nachricht, um Deinen Wissensdurst zu stillen.


----------



## dragger (8. September 2014)

Moin oder "I´ll be back "
letzte mal als ich hier war habe ich noch in Ratzeburg gewohnt.... manch einer erinnert sich vielleicht noch 
Mittlerweile wohne ich auf der anderen Seite von Lübeck (Ahrensbök) und bekomme nach drei Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder Lust ne Runde zu Biken.
Bike hab ich schon aus dem Keller gekramt und soweit wieder fit gemacht, wobei sich mache Sachen wohl doch "Totstehen"
Aber es fährt.
Hab vorzugsweise am WE und inner Frühschicht zeit...


----------



## Unplugged (19. September 2014)

Moin! Bin mal wieder im Lande 
Hat morgen jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde zum / im Riesebusch?


----------



## Sebastian G (4. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute. Ich wohne seit dieser Woche in Lübeck und suche dringend jemanden zum fahren.


----------



## JosefAmselwade (3. November 2014)

Moin,

ich bin seit kurzem wieder in Lübeck wohnhaft und würde in der Offseason gern ein paar Touren fahren. Wenn mich mal jemand mitnimmt wäre ich dankbar.
Derzeit habe ich nur ein Slopestyle Fully und mein DH rad, aber würde mir zeitnah was passendes besorgen. 
Wer lust hat mal etwas "sprunglastiges" zu fahren kann sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## burn (7. November 2014)

Winterpokal! Jetzt!


----------



## j-ronimo (22. November 2014)

Touraufruf:
morgen, Sonntag, 23.11. MTB-Runde zwischen Schönberg und Ratzeburg - asphaltfrei ;-)
Treff 10:00, Brandenbaumer Allee nahe Ortsausfahrtschild Lübeck auf der Landgrabenbrücke, geplant: ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## ProjektFast15 (24. November 2014)

ZU SPÄT GELESEN : (


----------



## maddin76 (14. April 2015)

letzter Beitrag vor fast 5 Monaten, wird jetzt im Frühling fleißig in/um Lübeck gefahren oder nicht?


----------



## GustavS (1. Juni 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> letzter Beitrag vor fast 5 Monaten, wird jetzt im Frühling fleißig in/um Lübeck gefahren oder nicht?



Wie wäre es denn mit einer Feierabend-Runde um den Ratzeburger See?
Zeit: Do 17:30
Ort: Herrnburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenny_leonard (1. Juni 2015)

Bin gerne dabei


----------



## turbo32 (1. Juni 2015)

Moin , könnte ich mitkommen ohne viel Technik drauf zu haben ?
Fahre viel Rennrad ,
auf dem Sand/Steinweg bin ich auch schonmal um den RZ See gefahren mit dem Fully


----------



## lenny_leonard (1. Juni 2015)

Um so mehr um so besser würde ich sagen. und nen fully ist echt brauchbar, war mit nem kollegen gefahren (er mit nem HT) und die Treppen dort sind echt gefährlich 




Achja hab ne Whats app gruppe (zwar noch nicht richtig groß) für Biken rund um Lübeck


----------



## turbo32 (1. Juni 2015)

Bist echt n großer Mutmacher 
Danke


----------



## turbo32 (1. Juni 2015)

Smileys funzen nicht , hab n zwinckermann rangeklebt
Grins


----------



## GustavS (2. Juni 2015)

@turbo32
Keine Sorge, die geplante Tour um den Ratzeburger See (auf eben diesem "Sand-/Steinweg") ist eher etwas für den Crosser. Mit einem MTB (bei guten Rennradbeinen auch ein Downhill-Panzer   ) bist Du bestens gerüstet. 

Bisher sind wir dann zu viert, und von dreien weiß ich jetzt, dass sie eher Rennrad-orientiert sind.


----------



## maddin76 (2. Juni 2015)

eine eine RZ See Tour oder andere bin gern dabei, auch die Treppen machen mir nix aus, egal ob Fully oder HT 
Hauptsache es ist gut ausgewogen zwischen Kondition und Technik


----------



## GustavS (2. Juni 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist gut ausgewogen zwischen Kondition und Technik



Nun ja, die RZ-Runde ist nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand (2012 ?) in dieser Hinsicht ziemlich "unausgewogen". Soll heißen: wenig Technik, viel Kondition. Aber im Notfall können die Starken den oder die Schwachen den Berg "hochschieben"... 
Kostet dann eben entsprechend ...

Wir sind dann jetzt also zu fünft.


----------



## turbo32 (2. Juni 2015)

Wo genau in Herrnburg ?
An der Kreuzung nach Schattin oder Ortseingang irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte an den Supermarkt (Bäcker) am Ortsausgang von Herrnburg gedacht. Zur Not kann man sich da noch verproviantieren. Dann an den Nandus vorbei bis Utecht. Ab da am See entlang bis RZ. Am Ortsausgang gäbe es eine Tanke. Dann wieder runter an den Seeweg und ab Rothenhusen den Lisa-Dräger-Weg bis Lübeck.


----------



## lenny_leonard (2. Juni 2015)

Ein strassenname wäre glaube ich hilfreich, komme aus lübeck, kenne mich ein wenig aus, aber wo da ein bäcker ist weis ich nicht


----------



## GustavS (3. Juni 2015)

Von Lübeck kommend kurz vor dem Bahnübergang links abbiegen in die Herrnburger Bahnhofsstraße. Auf der rechten Seite ist ein EDEKA, da drin gibt es den Bäcker.


----------



## turbo32 (3. Juni 2015)

Vor den Schienen links rein ist doch Aldi ,Edeka usw. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbo32 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich war 44 sek zu langsam .
2 doofe ein Gedanke 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## lenny_leonard (3. Juni 2015)

Achso dort, war mit den gedanken schon zu weit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (3. Juni 2015)

wenn die Abfahrtszeit mal auf 18.30 gelegt wird nächstes mal wäre ich auch dabei....


----------



## GustavS (3. Juni 2015)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wenn die Abfahrtszeit mal auf 18.30 gelegt wird nächstes mal wäre ich auch dabei....



Und dabei wollte ich gerade vorschlagen, den Start auf 17:00 vorzuverlegen, auf Wunsch eines Schichtarbeiters mit Frühschicht.
@lenny_leonard
@turbo32
@maddin76
Würde das bei Euch passen?

@coma1976
Wenn das Wetter stabil schön bleibt, könnten wir ja nächste Woche später anfangen. Wie passt es da bei Dir? Wäre Dir das recht? Würde mich freuen, Dich endlich mal wiederzusehen. Wir waren schon lange nicht mehr gemeinsam RIchtung Ostsee unterwegs, vielleicht durch Kücknitz Richtung Terminals und dann am Brodtener Ufer entlang?


----------



## lenny_leonard (4. Juni 2015)

Geht alles


----------



## burn (4. Juni 2015)

Also um 17:00 in Herrnburg! Bis heute Abend...


----------



## turbo32 (4. Juni 2015)

Moin , hier gibt's heute neue Fenster.
Hab die Handwerker da .
Sollte es nicht passen komme ich kurz rum und sag hallo um 17 h .
Mal sehen wie sich das hier alles gestaltet


----------



## maddin76 (4. Juni 2015)

bei mir klappt das nicht mit 17 Uhr, da mache ich oft erst Feierabend, Freitags würde das klappen

im Moment muss ich aber noch aufgrund eines Achsdefektes am Hinterrad mit dem Fully pausieren, nur mein 29" HT ist einsatzbereit aber nicht so für lange Touren ausgelegt wie das Fully


----------



## GustavS (4. Juni 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> bei mir klappt das nicht mit 17 Uhr, da mache ich oft erst Feierabend, Freitags würde das klappen
> 
> im Moment muss ich aber noch aufgrund eines Achsdefektes am Hinterrad mit dem Fully pausieren, nur mein 29" HT ist einsatzbereit aber nicht so für lange Touren ausgelegt wie das Fully



burn fährt mit einem Crosser, da sollte Dein 29er mehr als ausreichend sein. Kennst Du die Strecke auf der Westseite vom Ratzeburger See? Dann komme uns doch entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn entgegen. Wir sollten uns automatisch treffen. Im Notfall telefonieren wir um 18:00 und sprechen uns ab, wo wir jeweils gerade sind.


----------



## maddin76 (4. Juni 2015)

heute klappt es generell nicht, da ich auf UPS warten muss heute abend, da kommt ein Bike für meine Frau


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (9. Juni 2015)

Das nächste Mal würde ich gern mitkommen.


----------



## maddin76 (9. Juni 2015)

so, mein Hinterrad ist wieder fit, muss nur noch etwas Zeit finden und alles einbauen und ggf. einstellen, wäre dann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt dabei, vorzugsweise am Wochenende oder auch gern Freitag, da kann ich früher los als 17 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (9. Juni 2015)

bei mir würde Freitag oder auch am We passen, alternativ auch ne Runde im Riesebusch, hoffe das es mit den Rippen geht.


----------



## GustavS (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe von dirter_MOS aus Kiel eine Einladung für "uns alle" auf die örtliche Dirt-Strecke bekommen. Falls also jemand in der Gegend ist, kann er gern mal vorbei schauen.
http://www.flachlandfreeride.de/


----------



## Deleted 129017 (18. Juni 2015)

Vielen dank Gustav,

Bei uns ist eigentlich für jeden etwas dabei!
Wir haben Fahrer auf 20zoll aber auch die Jungs auf downhillern kommen nicht zu kurz! Also wenn mal jemand in der Stadt ist einfach mal vorbeikommen!

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Deleted 129017 (22. Juli 2015)

Wir hatten vor kurzem Besuch von einem Filmteam der FH-Kiel! 
Hier das Resultat: 




Gibt nette Einblicke in unser Gelände! 
Vielleicht gibt das ja Anreiz mal nach Kiel zu kommen! 

Gruß


----------



## GustavS (22. Juli 2015)

Wow, da habt Ihr wirklich eine tolle Anlage hingezaubert. Von wegen, der Norden ist flach... Hut ab!

Und die Leute von der FH haben echt tolle Arbeit geleistet, klasse Aufnahmen, wunderbar geschnitten, passende Musik. Stelle das Video doch hier ein: http://videos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Arne67 (29. Juli 2015)

Moin,

ich komme aus Lübeck und fahre oft mit dem HT zwischen Lübeck und Ratzeburg.
Fahrt ihr noch gelegentlich eure Feierabendtour? Wenn möglich würde ich gerne mal mitfahren 
Die Uhrzeit wäre mir egal, das kann ich mir einrichten.


Gruß

Arne


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Arne67 (30. Juli 2015)

Moin,

dann wären wir schon zu zweit 

Ich fahre morgen um 18 Uhr in Lübeck los, Richtung Utecht und den Lisa-Dräger-Weg wieder zurück.
Das sind ca. 37km, Asphaltanteil ca. 4km. Ich brauche normalerweise 90 Minuten für die Strecke, ohne Pause. Langsamer wäre auch OK, schneller nur begrenzt  ;-)
Auf die Uhrzeit würde ich nicht unbedingt bestehen. Es kann auch etwas früher oder später sein. Start-/Treffpunkt wäre an der Ecke Moltkestraße/Elsässerstraße oder irgendwo auf der Strecke.
Samstag oder Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit, auch für eine längere Tour  


Gruß

Arne


----------



## Arne67 (1. August 2015)

Moin,

ich bin gestern die Strecke gefahren und habe einen Track aufgezeichnet. Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr in euch auf gpsies.com ansehen.
Der Link: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qmuchywnyfxsfojc
Sind auch nur 34,5 km, keine 37 ;-)

Gruß

Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (2. August 2015)

Wenig Asphalt aber viel Sand oder täusche ich mich


----------



## Arne67 (3. August 2015)

Moin,

zwischen Kilometer 6 und 9 sind immer wieder Sandfelder der Rest sind Schotter, Wald- und Wiesenwege sowie ein wenig Asphalt. Insgesamt sind die drei Kilometer, im Vergleich zu der restlichen Strecke, anstrengend zu fahren aber deswegen macht man das ja auch  ;-)

Ich will diese Woche noch in den Wesloerforst und in die Palinger Heide. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


Gruß

Arne


----------



## Arne67 (5. August 2015)

Moin,

heute bin ich eine etwas andere und etwas längere Strecke gefahren. Zur Strecke geht es hier entlang: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gwryutuiqzepedog
Für die Tour habe ich genau zwei Stunden gebraucht. Am Anfang ging konditionell garnichts und ich hatte überlegt umzudrehen. Nach 15 Km war es dann OK und es hat Spaß gemacht  


Gruß

Arne


----------



## Arne67 (5. August 2015)

Am coolsten ist der Abschnitt von Km 10 bis 16. Da kommt man so schön in den Flow... 
Die Rehe hüpfen um einen herum, die Reiterinnen sehen gut aus und sind einem wohlgesonnen ... ab und zu ein Baum über den das Bike gehoben werden muss und das Bike läuft perfekt. Was will Mann mehr  


Gruß

Arne


----------



## MettiMett (1. Juli 2016)

Moin,

hier ist ja gar nix mehr los.

Ich habe heute mit einem Giant Reign 2 durch die Stadt düsen sehen. Dieser Jemand vielleicht auch hier vertreten?


----------



## maddin76 (8. Juli 2016)

@MettiMett: ich habe ein Giant Reign 2 (das gelb-blaue) aber direkt durch die Stadt bin ich nicht gefahren, weißt du noch wo und welche Uhrzeit in etwa? 

@Arne67: vieles deiner Strecke bin ich schon mehrach gefahren, mit dem Sand ist echt Mist, vor allem wenn es leich geregnet hat dann klebt das Zeug im Reifen und man kommt kaum vorwärts, man kann aber auch ab Utecht weiter nach RZ um den See herum, das kleine Stück vor RZ im Wald ist schön flowig zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (26. Juli 2016)

Einen schönen Nachmittag zusammen 
Ich wohne jetzt seit zwei Jahren in Lübeck und brauche mal ein paar neue Ideen.
Bisher war ich immer so auf dem Drägerweg, Palinger Heide, Wesloer Forst, über Land (MeckPomm, Ratzburger See und Umgebung), am Kanal und auf den normalen Radwegen unterwegs, aber entweder sehe ich die Trails hier nicht oder es gibt hier wirklich nicht so viel. Jedenfalls brauche ich mal Input 
Im Riesebusch war ich am Sonntag, aber das ist ja tatsächlich zu klein - und zu voll.... 

Hat jemand noch Ideen oder würde mal ne "Führung" machen ;-)
Zeitlich fände ich im Moment nachmittags/abends nicht schlecht, weil ich am Wochenende auch gleich mal nicht da bin ;-) 
Kondition ist im Moment nach dem Urlaub solala und Technik ist inzwischen eingerostet, würde sich aber möglicherweise wieder re-aktivieren lassen :-D
Aber vielleicht lässt sich ja trotzdem jemand breitschlagen ;-)
LG

Katrin, die eigentlich mal den Nicknamen ändern müsste, weil das Poison inzwischen geklaut ist (Willkommen in Lübeck :-D)


----------



## maddin76 (2. August 2016)

Katrin, ich habe so einiges an Trails in naher Umgebung von HL "gefunden", mal so breit wie ein Lenker mal etwas mehr aber gut zu fahren, Technik ist da eh nicht viel aber viele KM da hin- und zurück meist auf Straße/Radweg, kann dir gern paar GPX Tracks senden, wenn du damit was anfangen kannst oder mal eine Runde zusammen drehen, wenn du Zeit und Lust dazu hast, meist eher an den WE


----------



## moestavern (12. September 2016)

Moin,
hat der ein oder andere Lübecker oder aus der Umgebung, eventuell Interesse an einem Tagesausflug, bevorzugt Samstags, in den Harz (Bikepark Hahnenklee)?

Grüße,
Kornelius


----------



## Arne67 (15. September 2016)

Hi,



maddin76 schrieb:


> Katrin, ich habe so einiges an Trails in naher Umgebung von HL "gefunden", mal so breit wie ein Lenker mal etwas mehr aber gut zu fahren, Technik ist da eh nicht viel aber viele KM da hin- und zurück meist auf Straße/Radweg, kann dir gern paar GPX Tracks senden, ......



An den Tracks hätte ich auch Interesse 
Wäre prima wenn du sie mir per E-Mail schicken könntest.

Ich fahre heute, ab 17:30 Uhr von Lübeck bis Rotenhusen und zurück (~35km), sowie am kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag eine Strecke von 60 bis 70km Richtung Ratzeburg und zurück. Falls jemand mit möchte 

Empfehlen kann ich jedem am CTF in Ratzeburg teilzunehmen: http://www.hfs.bike/event/12-rst-luebeck-ctf/


Gruß

Arne


----------



## coma1976 (15. September 2016)

Morgen fahre ich in den Harz...Bikepark eher am Montag geplant...


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hat wer Lust auf ne Tour ? Grundsätzlich wäre mir egal, ob Riesebusch, Lisa Dräger Weg an den Ratzeburger See oder sonstiges. Ich bin eigentlich "abfahrtsorientiert" und kenne hier nicht viele Touren, aber nun im Bestitz eines CC Rades und motiviert.


----------



## maddin76 (5. Oktober 2016)

Kann nur am Wochenende, da bei Feierabend meist kurz danach schon dunkel ist und ich habe (noch) keine Off-Road Beleuchtung. Samstag oder Sonntag kann ich gern mit. Egal was und wo.


----------



## Arne67 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi, 
wenn es in Richtung Ratzeburger See geht wäre ich am Wochenende auch dabei. Uhrzeit und Tag ist mir im Augenblick noch egal.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Arne67 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ist denn irgendwer von euch an diesem Wochenende unterwegs gewesen? 
Ich habe mich und mein Bike heute im Wesloer Forst schmutzig gemacht 

Die Kommunikation ist hier ja eher mangelhaft. Können wir das nicht irgendwie gemeinsam ändern?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## maddin76 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, dieses Forum ist nicht beste Wahl für sowas, denn irgendwie funktioniert die Mailbenachrichtigung nicht, zumindest nicht bei mir. Also sehe ich nur neue Beiträge, wenn ich das Forum öffne.

Vielleicht kann man, wenn gewünscht und alle ein Facebook Account haben, eine Gruppe einrichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne67 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

bei mir funktioniert die Benachrichtigung einwandfrei.
Facebook ist nicht mein Ding. Ich finde diese Plattform ganz gut weil es öffentlich und gut frequentiert ist. Ich glaube schon das hier einige reinsehen. Ich finde auch das nicht die Frage der Kommunikation eine Rolle spielt, sondern eher wie bekommen wir eine kleine Gruppe zusammen. Wenn das klappt, können wir immer noch die Frage klären wie wir unter einander gut kommunizieren können.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (2. November 2016)

Ich hätte Interesse daran.


----------



## GustavS (2. November 2016)

Habe gerade die Einladung zum Transalp-Testfahren in den Harburger Bergen gefunden. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Lust drauf.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/11/02/transalp-bikes/


----------



## coma1976 (2. November 2016)

was ein Zufall...da wollte ich doch in Ruhe in den Habes biken gehen...


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2016)

GustavS schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Einladung zum Transalp-Testfahren in den Harburger Bergen gefunden. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Lust drauf.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/11/02/transalp-bikes/



Dann fällt die KH zu parken schon mal flach


----------



## GustavS (17. Mai 2017)

Wir sind hier schon ein müder Haufen! ;-)  Fahrt Ihr alle nicht mehr oder schreibt Ihr nur nicht darüber? 
(Ich kann leider erst wieder ab Juli...)

Mal in die Runde gefragt: kann mir jemand das Werkzeug borgen, um ein BSA-Gewinde im Tretager nachzuschneiden?


----------



## GustavS (31. August 2017)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 





GustavS schrieb:


> Wir sind hier schon ein müder Haufen! ;-)  Fahrt Ihr alle nicht mehr oder schreibt Ihr nur nicht darüber?



Wie wäre es morgen mit einer Feierabend-Runde? Start 17:00 an Eingang UKSH Ratzeburger Alle, von dort Lisa-Dräger-Radweg bis Rothenhusen und über Mecklenburg bei den Nandus vorbei wieder zurück? Alternativ gern auch nach Norden Richtung Ostsee?

PS: Falls jemand dieses oben erwähnte Schneidwerkzeug braucht: ich habe es mir notgedrungen gekauft und kann es ausborgen.
PS2: Und wer mit einem Fatbike kommt, dass ich probefahren kann, bekommt an der Tanke einen ausgegeben. 



*Ergänzung aus aktuellem Anlass:*
Da anscheinend niemand heute Abend Zeit hat, fahre ich eben ein langes Training allein. Meldet Euch, wenn Ihr mal wieder Lust und Zeit für eine Abendrunde habt.


----------



## GustavS (19. September 2017)

Neuer Versuch:

Heute, Dienstag, 17:00 am Haupteingang vom UKSH. Von dort eine ruhige Runde Richtung Ratzeburg. Wenn wir vom Tempo her gut rollen, dann um den Ratzeburger See herum, ansonsten kürzen wir in Rothenhusen ab. Hinweg Ostseite, also Straße, Rückweg dann im Wald an der Westseite des Sees, weiter auf dem Lisa-Weg. Falls Bedarf besteht, dann könnten wir in Ratzeburg an der Tankstelle einen Zwischenhalt einlegen.

Und wie immer: der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.

Bisher zugesagt: coma1976 und salzbrezel


----------



## coma1976 (20. September 2017)

Na hat doch endlich mal wieder geklappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (20. September 2017)

Ab dem 30.9. bin ich auch wieder in BRAUNLAGE...


----------



## GustavS (20. September 2017)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Na hat doch endlich mal wieder geklappt...



Und hat bis zum Schluss Spaß gemacht. Wir sind immerhin 45km gefahren, und dass, ohne zu hetzen. Können wir bei Gelegenheit gern wiederholen.


----------



## coma1976 (2. Oktober 2017)

Gruß aus dem Harz!


----------



## coma1976 (6. Oktober 2017)

MOIN!
17.10 entspannte Tour nach Travemünde und mit Licht wieder zurück... Gedachter Start gegen 17.00 am Holstentor...


----------



## GustavS (6. Oktober 2017)

Wenn das Wetter passt, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## coma1976 (6. Oktober 2017)

@Gustav Fatbike kann ich dir nicht empfehlen übrigens...es sei denn du fährst nur Strand- da macht es Spaß ( mit Rückenwind)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin kürzlich bei Stadler ein Fatbike mit 500W-Hilfe gefahren. Unglaublich!!!! Damit rollst Du die Brockenstraße mit einem 30er Schnitt hoch, ohne einen Tropfen Schweiß zu produzieren. Genau das richtige Hilfsmittel, wenn man etwas Übergewicht ansetzt oder zu wenig Zeit zum Training hat oder wenn man einfach ALT wird - zwinker...

Ergänzung: Das Tempo bei unseren Touren ist aber auch ohne Motor zu schaffen, wenn man nicht gerade auf einem Chopper-Eingang ohne vorheriges Training mitfahren will.


----------



## GustavS (7. Oktober 2017)

Nur zur Info: es gibt seit Juni eine neue StVZO-Regelung zum Licht am Rad. Den Text habe ich mir hier beim ADFC geborgt.


Fahrradscheinwerfer dürfen nun ausdrücklich mit Tagfahrlicht und Fernlicht ausgestattet sein. Rückleuchten dürfen eine Bremslicht-Funktion haben. Sie können mit einem Dynamo, Batterien oder wiederaufladbaren Akkus betrieben werden.
Batteriebeleuchtung muss nun nicht mehr tagsüber mitgeführt werden.
Bislang waren zwei rote Reflektoren hinten vorgeschrieben, jetzt ist einer ausreichend.


----------



## coma1976 (9. Oktober 2017)

@Gustav du enttäuscht mich ! Obwohl so ne Motorgeschichte schon verlockend ist...aber noch geht's ohne...


----------



## coma1976 (9. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## GustavS (9. Oktober 2017)

Fettes Rad!!
Meine Idee war mal kurzzeitig, mit so einem Ding und genau so fettem Hänger durch die Welt zu cruisen. So kommt man garantiert mit vielen Menschen ins Gespräch. 
Aber ich denke, dass es außerhalb Deutschlands keinerlei Reifen zu kaufen gäbe, wenn mal Not am Mann wäre. Damit ist diese spinnerte Idee wieder vom Tisch. Aber Stromrad ist der Hammer. Habe gerade jemanden getroffen, der einfach 100W mehr tritt als ich. Wenn ich mit dem trainieren will, muss entweder er trödeln oder ich gehe beim Versuch ein, sein Tempo zu halten. Macht für keinen von beiden Spaß/Sinn. Mit Motor und 100W Hilfe wäre die Sache wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## coma1976 (10. Oktober 2017)

Na denn los, Gruber Antrieb bestellen...


----------



## coma1976 (16. Oktober 2017)

So, das Wetter passt ! Start dann morgen 17.00 am Holstentor, Weg angedacht über Kücknitz an der Trave längs bis Travemünde und Rückweg schauen wir mal...


----------



## coma1976 (17. Oktober 2017)

Sche wars


----------



## GustavS (17. Oktober 2017)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Sche wars



Und ein richtiger NIGHT-Ride war es auch.


----------



## coma1976 (28. Oktober 2017)

Jemand Lust und Zeit am Montag ne Runde zu Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (28. Oktober 2017)

Lust ja, Zeit nein. Schade, denn es wird wohl der letzte schöne Tag der Woche.
Viel Spaß und nimm genügend Kabelbinder mit. ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (30. Oktober 2017)

So, habe den Riesebusch mal wieder etwas erkundet... leider ist der Teil in Richtung Bad Schwartau gesperrt und zusätzlich auch gar nicht mehr befahrbar...Urwald! Schade, war vor Jahren echt nett der Teil...

Dafür war es an der Trave nett sonnig...


----------



## GustavS (31. Oktober 2017)

Das mit dem Riesebusch ist schade. Aber wohl endgültig...

Tapfer, bei diesen Temperaturen zu fahren. Warst Du in Begleitung?


----------



## coma1976 (31. Oktober 2017)

ja mein Prophet war bei mir...


----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2017)

nächsten Dienstag Start 17.00 Holstentor... Fahrtziel Trave bis nach Münde...


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2017)

Werde ich morgen Herrn b. sagen. Wir haben uns auf Kaffee und Kuchen verabredet.
Allerdings wäre ich nur dabei, wenn es Plsugrade hat. Saß heute auf dem Rad, als es dunkel war, und habe fürchterlich gefroren. Stell Dir vor, dann reißt bei einem von uns die Felge. ;-) Oder alle warten, weil es eine Panne gibt. Und schlottern vor Kälte.


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2017)

Nja kann nur besser werden...Kälte ist vorbei und Felge ist wieder heil...


----------



## burn (10. November 2017)

Früher geht nicht?


----------



## GustavS (10. November 2017)

Bei mir schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (11. November 2017)

Bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2017)

Na, wer trotzt denn alles der Kälte& Dunkelheit?


----------



## GustavS (13. November 2017)

Du hast den schneidenden Wind und die Nässe vergessen.


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2017)

Pscht....sonst kommt keiner mit...


----------



## salzbrezel (14. November 2017)

Ich bin wie besprochen dabei!


----------



## GustavS (14. November 2017)

Ich muss nun doch nach Ratzeburg. Wenn Ihr Euch 17:00 trefft, bin ich schon am Ziel. Mal sehen, wer bei dem Wetter   mehr Spaß haben wird... Wahrscheinlich burn, der jetzt schon wieder auf seinem Sofa sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (15. November 2017)

Also wir hatten Spaß...Wetter war auch nicht verkehrt! Wir waren an der Trave aber Ostseite...


----------



## GustavS (16. November 2017)

Na das war sicher bei der Dunkelheit an manch sandiger Stelle knifflig. Zum Glück hast Du ja gutes Licht. Wird inzwischen ziemlich früh dunkel...


----------



## coma1976 (18. November 2017)

Ja,aber es ging einigermaßen...eher rutschig als sandig. Aber fahrbar im Gegensatz zum 30.10...


----------



## coma1976 (20. März 2018)

So, der Frühling naht...Wochenende ne kleine Tour?


----------



## coma1976 (22. März 2018)

Start ist 13Uhr am Samstag beim Skyparkplatz Glashüttenweg...


----------



## GustavS (23. März 2018)

@coma1976 : PN


----------



## burn (23. März 2018)

Frühling -> Warm -> Kurz/kurz?


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2018)

Klar kurz, aber mit was drunter


----------



## coma1976 (27. März 2018)

So, jemand Lust und Zeit am Freitag späten Vormittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## GustavS (27. März 2018)

Wollen wir nicht lieber noch warten, bis die Temperaturen zweistellig sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (27. März 2018)

Ach, viel zu warm-dann kommt man ja zu sehr ins schwitzen


----------



## GustavS (4. April 2018)

coma1976 schrieb:


> So, jemand Lust und Zeit am Freitag späten Vormittag ne Runde zu drehen?



Bin dabei. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## coma1976 (7. April 2018)

Das ging bei mir nur den Freitag...


----------



## coma1976 (7. April 2018)

Dafür heute mal wieder in den Harburger Bergen gewesen...war sehr nett 40km und 1000hm...


----------



## burn (9. April 2018)

Ferien sind doch was feines


----------



## coma1976 (13. April 2018)

Jep, aber schon wieder vorbei...

Nächste Woche Dienstag jmd. Lust und Zeit gegen 17.00 Start?


----------



## GustavS (13. April 2018)

Die Wetterprognose sieht gut aus. Wenn meine Kurbel bis dahin angeommen ist, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## coma1976 (16. April 2018)

bin dann 17.00 am Holstentor...


----------



## GustavS (17. April 2018)

@coma1976 
PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (20. April 2018)

Dienstag radeln ? Oder gibt es hier keine Biker mehr?


----------



## GustavS (19. Mai 2018)

Gestern habe ich ein Geschwisterkind meines Rades (nebst symphatischem Fahrer) getroffen. Dabei dachte ich, meine Marke wäre hier oben einzig(artig). Haben ausgiebig gequatscht. Falls "Du" das Thema hier gefunden und Lust auf eine Tour mit uns hast, dann melde Dich doch hier im Forum an. Strecke und Tempo sind variabel und für Jeden machbar.

Und für alle anderen Biker: lasst uns mal wieder eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt machen. Pfingsten steht vor der Tür.


----------



## coma1976 (25. Mai 2018)

HMMM Pfingsten war ich harzen...

wie ist es mit Sonntach?


----------



## GustavS (25. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei. Treffpunkt Holstentor?


----------



## coma1976 (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## GustavS (27. Mai 2018)

"Kampf" der Systeme: 1x12 und 27,5" gegen 3x10 und 26". Aber Spaß hat es uns beiden gemacht. Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (28. Mai 2018)

so ist es


----------



## GustavS (4. Juni 2018)

Falls noch jemand in die neue "Mountainbike" 7/18 reinblättern möchte, dann kurze Meldung.
@burn @coma1976  Ich kann sie Euch auch in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## coma1976 (7. Juni 2018)

sehr gerne!


----------



## maddin76 (8. Juni 2018)

Moin Leute, 

na eigentlich sehe ich hier coma1976 und GustavS als die beiden aktiven hier. Ich wohne in Lübeck und würde wieder mit paar Leuten oder zumindest nicht alleine biken. Überwiegend (geografisch bedingt) auf meinem selbst aufgebautem 29" Hardtail aber auch, wenn es abfahrtslastiger wird auch mit dem 27.5" Enduro. Bin für so ziemlich alle Arten von Touren zu haben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## GustavS (9. Juni 2018)

@coma1976
ist erledigt!
@maddin76
wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## maddin76 (9. Juni 2018)

Sobald ich fit bin, da krank im Moment , melde ich mich. Möchte nichts riskieren und es verschlimmern.


----------



## coma1976 (9. Juni 2018)

Jo , denn gute Besserung! Und mit dem Enduro wärst du ,zumindest bei mir, in guter Gesellschaft!


----------



## moestavern (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Lübecker,

hättet ihr ggf. Interesse den kleinen „Trailpark“ am Segeberger See wieder etwas auf Vordermann zu bringen? Das wäre dann etwas für die Enduro Hardware.

Beste Grüße,
Kornelius


----------



## GustavS (9. Juni 2018)

Moin Kornelius, bei "Trailpark" sehe ich mich schon auf der Krankenbahre. Ich bin da eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber wie oben zu lesen gibt es ja ein paar Endurofahrer hier bei uns. Vielleicht sagen die zu?


----------



## moestavern (9. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Antwort und weiterhin viel Freude beim Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (9. Juni 2018)

Über welchen "Trailpark" ist die Rede? Kenne nur den in Malente, der ist aber eher auf DH ausgelegt.


----------



## moestavern (9. Juni 2018)

Am Segeberger See. Von der Straße „Am Wege nach Stipsdorf“ Richtung Stipsdorf links über den Feldweg in den Wald am See, da ist er dann. Da sind 3/4 Lines, wenn man Sie wieder pflegt. Drops, ein Table, Kicker, Anlieger. Nicht die Welt, aber zum 2, 3 Stunden Spaß haben und üben allemal ausreichend.


----------



## moestavern (9. Juni 2018)

Gibt man bei YouTube „Bad Segeberg Freeride“ ein, findet man Videos aus 2014. Kann man sich einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen. Qualität ist nicht die Beste...


----------



## maddin76 (9. Juni 2018)

Für mich wäre sowas ganz gut, hab bei Drops ab 30cm so meine Probleme bzw. mehr Angst davor und vor größeren Sprüngen. Leider fehlt hier im Norden ein guter Bikepark mit Übungstrails. Ich selber bin nicht mobil, also ohne Auto, daher müsste mich wer mitnehmen oder ich radel dahin.


----------



## moestavern (9. Juni 2018)

Abholen sollte möglich sein. In welchem Lübecker Stadtteil wohnst Du?
Ich werde morgen Vormittag hin, wahrscheinlich zu spontan. Unter der Woche, nach Feierabend, passt auch immer mal.


----------



## maddin76 (9. Juni 2018)

St. Lorenz Nord, Schönböckener Str., aber im Moment bin ich krankheitsbegindt nicht in der Lage zu biken


----------



## moestavern (9. Juni 2018)

Dann gute Besserung und einfach mal Meldung machen, sollte Interesse bestehen. Cheers...


----------



## maddin76 (12. Juni 2018)

Moin, ich denke dass ich Freitag und/oder Samstag für eine Tour um HL bereit wäre. Vielleicht findet sich ja wer, der mit fahren kann und möchte.


----------



## GustavS (12. Juni 2018)

Ich könnte am Sonnabend, so gegen 15:00. Passt Dir das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (12. Juni 2018)

Hat sich gerade geändert, bin ab morgen für paar Tage auf Rügen.


----------



## GustavS (12. Juni 2018)

Gar kein Problem, melde Dich einfach, wenn es passt (und das Wetter mitspielt). Viel Spaß auf der Insel.


----------



## coma1976 (17. Juni 2018)

Dienstag ne kleine Feierabendrunde? Start 18.00 Holstentor...

zum Thema  Segeberg: Lust hätte ich aber meine Zeit ist leider rar gesät... Aber auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache Moe


----------



## maddin76 (18. Juni 2018)

Dienstag wäre machbar, soll zwar windig sein aber was solls. Wo am Holstentor?


----------



## GustavS (18. Juni 2018)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Dienstag ne kleine Feierabendrunde? Start 18.00 Holstentor...



Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## coma1976 (18. Juni 2018)

Gut dann treffen wir uns um 18.00 vorm Holstentor auf der Seite zur Puppenbrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (19. Juni 2018)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## maddin76 (19. Juni 2018)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Gut dann treffen wir uns um 18.00 vorm Holstentor auf der Seite zur Puppenbrücke



Also da bei der Haltestelle wo der Zirkus immer ist?

Ich hoffe die Arbeit heute erschlägt mich nicht bzw. dass ich mich früher losreißen kann, hoffe es sehr. Also wenn ich nicht da bin um Punkt 18:00 Uhr, dann wartet bitte nicht auf mich. Entweder ist da so einer mit einem hell-grau-rotem Santa Cruz oder nicht


----------



## coma1976 (19. Juni 2018)

jep genau da! 
dann evtl bis später...


----------



## coma1976 (20. Juni 2018)




----------



## GustavS (20. Juni 2018)

Hat Spaß gemacht, gern mal wieder.


----------



## coma1976 (20. Juni 2018)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## maddin76 (21. Juni 2018)

Glaub ich euch gern, nächstes Mal muss ich einfach dabei sein


----------



## maddin76 (25. Juni 2018)

Moin Leute, oder zumindest die aktiven hier. Da das Wetter ab morgen wieder sommerlich sein soll, wollte ich gern wissen, ob in der Woche Feierabendrunden geplant wären?

Ich könnte ab ca. 18 Uhr morgen (Dienstag), Donnerstag und Freitag auch etwas früher. Wochenende steht auch noch ziemlich offen.


----------



## coma1976 (25. Juni 2018)

also ich könnte morgen auch ab 18.00 wieder...


----------



## maddin76 (25. Juni 2018)

Okay, am Holstentor treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (25. Juni 2018)

jawohl


----------



## maddin76 (25. Juni 2018)

Bin dann mit meinem Enduro da, muss man die neuen Bremsbeläge einfahren


----------



## coma1976 (26. Juni 2018)

Bin vor Ort. ..


----------



## maddin76 (27. Juni 2018)

War interessant, einige Pfade im Riesebusch kannte ich noch nicht. Freue mich auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## coma1976 (2. Juli 2018)

Morgen wieder 18.00


----------



## maddin76 (2. Juli 2018)

Gern, bin da


----------



## maddin76 (3. Juli 2018)

Leider muss ich passen, die Arbeit wird leider nicht weniger und neue Probleme kommen fast minütlich dazu, ob ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe, das kann ich nicht sagen, dann lieber canceln. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## coma1976 (3. Juli 2018)

ok...alles klar


----------



## maddin76 (16. Juli 2018)

Moin, wie schaut es aus? Geilstes Wetter die nächsten Tage, wer wäre mit dabei bei einer Feierabendrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (13. August 2018)

Bei mir momentan eher schlecht... Ab nächste Woche hätte ich wieder Zeit...


----------



## coma1976 (19. August 2018)

Donnerstag 18.00 Treffpunkt Ratzeburger Allee Uniklinikeingang...Feierabendrunde Palinger Heide usw.


----------



## DarkoTomato (21. August 2018)

Moin Leute, ich bin neu hier. Habe 2 von euch getroffen und bin so hier gelandet. bin gerne auch mal dabei, wenns zeitlich passt. wenn ihr fragen zu mir habt, einfach raus damit. Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (21. August 2018)

Na denn herzlich Willkommen hier!


----------



## coma1976 (23. August 2018)




----------



## GustavS (24. August 2018)

@coma1976 
Warst Du nun doch allein unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (24. August 2018)

Jep war ich, entspannte Runde durch die Palinger Heide...

Nächsten Dienstag wollte ich wieder los...


----------



## GustavS (28. August 2018)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag wollte ich wieder los...



Wann und wo willst Du starten?


----------



## coma1976 (29. August 2018)

So wie siehts aus mit Samstag vormittag?


----------



## GustavS (29. August 2018)

Am Sonnabend kann ich leider nicht. Magst Du auch am Sonntag radeln?


----------



## coma1976 (29. August 2018)

Da kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## coma1976 (3. November 2018)

Sonntag 11.00 Start an dem Unieingang Ratzeburger Allee...


----------



## GustavS (3. November 2018)

Bin dabei.

Nachtrag: War eine schöne Tour. Haben das Prinzip des Kineticworks-Rahmens erklärt bekommen. Enduro Made in Lübeck! Leider war der Fox-Dämpfer kaputt, die Proefahrt muss also aufgeschoben werden.


----------



## coma1976 (7. November 2018)

Morgen 18.00 Nightride... Start Uni HL Ratzeburger Allee!


----------



## GustavS (7. November 2018)

Lampe wird gerade geladen, breite Reifen aufgezogen, ich bin dabei.
Das Kineticworks soll repariert sein, sofortige Kulanzlösung. Vielleicht sind wir also zu dritt?


----------



## coma1976 (8. November 2018)

Wir sind definitiv mindestens zu dritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quin15 (8. November 2018)

nabend. . schade das es bislang nicht geklappt hat.. beim nächsten bin ich dabei..


----------



## coma1976 (9. November 2018)

Dann würde ich mal den nächsten Donnerstag wieder ins Auge fassen... 15.11. START 18.15 RATZEBURGER Allee Unieingang...


----------



## Quin15 (9. November 2018)

coma1976 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal den nächsten Donnerstag wieder ins Auge fassen... 15.11. START 18.15 RATZEBURGER Allee Unieingang...


moin. . ok,dann halt ich mir den Termin frei. .


----------



## seppumba (10. November 2018)

Donnerstag bin ich gerne mit von der Partie.

Hatte vor das gute Wetter am Wochenende zu nutzen.
Spontane Mitfahrer für Schabernack mit Beleuchtung im Wald sind gern gesehen. Streckenlänge alles zwischen 35 und 55km.
Gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten, je nach Wind, Wetter und Verfassung.
Start heute wäre irgendwas bei 16 bis 17 Uhr. Morgen gerne auch eher.


----------



## GustavS (10. November 2018)

Endlich kommt wieder Leben in die Bude.


----------



## seppumba (11. November 2018)

spontane Ausfahrt.
Start 17 Uhr
40-50km

bei Interesse bis 16:30 hier melden


----------



## salzbrezel (14. November 2018)

Ich bin morgen auch am Start!


----------



## seppumba (14. November 2018)

Moin,

hab eben eine entspannte Runde gedreht. Rund um die Wakenitz und im Wesloer Holz ist es trotz des Regens gestern relativ trocken und alles gut befahrbar. Lichtausbeute ist dank der Trockenheit dementsprechend gut.

Frage zum Treffpunkt. Mit Unieingang reden wir von der Ecke Universitätsstraße/Ratzeburger nach der Aral-Tanke richtig?

In diesem Sinne bis morgen


----------



## salzbrezel (14. November 2018)

seppumba schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab eben eine entspannte Runde gedreht. Rund um die Wakenitz und im Wesloer Holz ist es trotz des Regens gestern relativ trocken und alles gut befahrbar. Lichtausbeute ist dank der Trockenheit dementsprechend gut.
> 
> ...



Aus der Stadt kommend die Einmündung nach der Tanke, also bei der Bushaltestelle. 

Bis morgen! 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quin15 (15. November 2018)

moin,muss die Tour heut Abend absagen,HandgelenkProbleme. Gustav weiß wo ich wohne,könnt gern vorbeikommen wenn man ne Probefahrt machen möchte. .


----------



## seppumba (15. November 2018)

Meinereiner wird nachher da sein.


----------



## coma1976 (15. November 2018)

@quin dann gute Besserung und bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## coma1976 (18. November 2018)

So, für die Planung! Wieder Donnerstag 18.15 Unieingang Ratzebu eher...


----------



## seppumba (18. November 2018)

ich bin wieder dabei 
Einen guten Start in die Woche und bis Donnerstag.


----------



## coma1976 (21. November 2018)

So, ich werde morgen leider nicht fahren können,MimimiMännerschnupfen. Allen anderen viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppumba (21. November 2018)

Huhu,

Ohje. Männerschnupfen ist eine fiese Sache. Gute Besserung 

GustavS wird morgen wohl auch nicht da sein. Aktuell also nur die Salzbrezel und ich.
Ich drehe morgen auf jeden Fall eine Runde. Falls noch jemand mitkommt - Brezel,.Quin?-, dann bitte hier einmal kurze Rückmeldung.
Sollte sich keiner melden fahre ich sonst schon eher los.

Bis dahin


----------



## Quin15 (22. November 2018)

seppumba schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Ohje. Männerschnupfen ist eine fiese Sache. Gute Besserung
> 
> ...


moin. . hätte Lust,aber heut ZahnarztTermin. . Autschn . . nächste Woche wird das wohl was. . so Gott will. . viel Spaß euch. .


----------



## seppumba (22. November 2018)

Ich bin dann schon mal meine Runde drehen. Dann bis nächsten Donnerstag in alter Frische


----------



## coma1976 (26. November 2018)

Ich bin diesen Donnerstag leider wieder abkömmlich, aber ich kann leider kein Rabenvater sein...Also dann bis nächste Woche-hoffentlich


----------



## GustavS (1. Dezember 2018)

Danke an alle Beteiligten bei der Suche nach dem Adapter. So einen hatte Herr c. zum Glück noch in Reserve:


----------



## coma1976 (2. Dezember 2018)

immer gerne!

BTW Donnerstag wieder ne Nightridefeierabendrunde! Start 18.15 Unieingang Ratzeburger Allee!


----------



## GustavS (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich hörte munkeln, dass (vielleicht deshalb?) schon aufgerüstet wird. Lasst Euch überraschen...

Und allen einen Frohen 1. Advent.


----------



## Quin15 (2. Dezember 2018)

GustavS schrieb:


> Ich hörte munkeln, dass (vielleicht deshalb?) schon aufgerüstet wird. Lasst Euch überraschen...
> 
> Und allen einen Frohen 1. Advent.


das munkeln lässt sich mittlerweile fahren


----------



## coma1976 (3. Dezember 2018)

oder wirst du etwa gefahren


----------



## GustavS (3. Dezember 2018)

coma1976 schrieb:


> oder wirst du etwa gefahren



Das erste Tandem am Start? Oder eine Rikscha? Wir werden alle nicht jünger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppumba (5. Dezember 2018)

das klingt doch gut 
Magen-Darm ist auch durch und ich bin wieder fit.
Also lasst uns morgen die geputzten Schuhe wieder einsauen.
Sind immerhin fast sommerliche Temperaturen morgen


----------



## coma1976 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin wieder raus für heut... Feeling bad..


----------



## seppumba (11. Dezember 2018)

moin,

wollte mal reinhören wie es am Donnerstag mit Wald ausleuchten ausschaut.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere auch Lust mal am Wochenende zu fahren?


----------



## Quin15 (12. Dezember 2018)

seppumba schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wollte mal reinhören wie es am Donnerstag mit Wald ausleuchten ausschaut.
> Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere auch Lust mal am Wochenende zu fahren?


moin,wenn das Wetter Donnerstag Abend gut ist bin ich dabei. . Touren am Wochenende fände ich gut. .


----------



## seppumba (12. Dezember 2018)

laut windy.com morgen 18 Uhr kein Regen, leichter Ostwind (10km/h) bei 1 Grad Außentemperatur.
Samstag/Sonntag um die 0 Grad. Sonntag nachmittag evtl bisschen Schnee.
Kaffee und Naschwerk bekommt man ja unterwegs bei Bedarf, um den inneren Schweinehund bei Laune zu halten.

Die Runde gestern Abend (5 Grad) habe ich mit 2 Lagen gedreht (dünnes Thermoteil, Jacke drüber, dünne Softshellhose, Shorts drüber).
Das Wetter ist aktuell ein echtes Geschenk fürs Radeln


----------



## Quin15 (13. Dezember 2018)

seppumba schrieb:


> laut windy.com morgen 18 Uhr kein Regen, leichter Ostwind (10km/h) bei 1 Grad Außentemperatur.
> Samstag/Sonntag um die 0 Grad. Sonntag nachmittag evtl bisschen Schnee.
> Kaffee und Naschwerk bekommt man ja unterwegs bei Bedarf, um den inneren Schweinehund bei Laune zu halten.
> 
> ...


moin. . wie's jetzt aussieht würde ich 18.15 am Treffpunkt Uni RatzeBurger sein. . wenn ihr KineticWorks E-Studie kennenlernen möchtet?


----------



## seppumba (13. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar. Wenns für dich von der Anfahrt her passt (Palingen?) können wir uns auch stattdessen 18:15 am Holstentor treffen.
Coma muss länger arbeiten, Gustav quält die Rolle und von der Brezel noch keine Rückmeldung


----------



## Quin15 (13. Dezember 2018)

seppumba schrieb:


> Alles klar. Wenns für dich von der Anfahrt her passt (Palingen?) können wir uns auch stattdessen 18:15 am Holstentor treffen.
> Coma muss länger arbeiten, Gustav quält die Rolle und von der Brezel noch keine Rückmeldung


ok,dann holstentor . . passt genauso


----------



## seppumba (13. Dezember 2018)

Erkennungsmerkmal: Blau/silbernes Specialized Epic FSR und Helmfunzel 
ich stell mich auf die Seite Richtung Lindenteller mit der größeren Grünfläche.

bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quin15 (13. Dezember 2018)

seppumba schrieb:


> Erkennungsmerkmal: Blau/silbernes Specialized Epic FSR und Helmfunzel
> ich stell mich auf die Seite Richtung Lindenteller mit der größeren Grünfläche.
> 
> bis nachher


----------



## Quin15 (13. Dezember 2018)

ok,. ich bin ziemlich schwarz und sitze letzte Bank rechte Seite Richtung City.. is duster hier


----------



## coma1976 (18. Dezember 2018)

So, diesen Donnerstag passt es bei mir wieder! 18.15 Ratzeburger Allee/Unieingang..


----------



## seppumba (20. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar. Dann bis nachher in alter Frische ;D


----------



## GustavS (20. Dezember 2018)

Wie klein Lübeck doch ist, oder?        Aber ich hatte Euch am Treffpunkt ja gesagt, dass ich immer noch ziemlich langsam unterwegs bin.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## coma1976 (21. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppumba (2. Januar 2019)

Moin moin.
Hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen.
Wie stehts mit einer Jahresbegrüßungsrunde?
Morgen zum Beispiel wie gehabt 18:15 an der Uni?

Lasst mal ein paar Vorschläge da


----------



## GustavS (2. Januar 2019)

Ich bin ja eher dafür, bis zum Frühjahr zu pausieren. Solange die Temperaturen nicht zweistellig sind, klinke ich mich aus.


----------



## coma1976 (3. Januar 2019)

ich kann noch nichts versprechen für morgen...


----------



## seppumba (7. Januar 2019)

Moinsen ihr Knusperhasen.
Da fährt man nichtsahnend abends durch die Palinger Heide und trifft bekannte Gesichter 

Wie schauts bei euch am Donnerstag? Hochmotiviert den Weihnachtsspeck runtertrainieren?


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Januar 2019)

Heute war Rush Hour im Wald... Und das bei dem Regen!


----------



## GustavS (7. Januar 2019)

seppumba schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei euch am Donnerstag? Hochmotiviert den Weihnachtsspeck runtertrainieren?



Bin dabei, aber nur indoor auf der Rolle.


----------



## coma1976 (8. Januar 2019)

Donnerstag 18.15 passt, Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Januar 2019)

Also 18.15 Uhr an der Ratzeburger, Höhe UKSH, gegenüber von Well you.


----------



## Kopfkantenbruch (8. Januar 2019)

Moin,
ich war gestern abend ein Teil der Rush-hour 
Bei Gelegenheit würde ich mich euch mal für eine Feierabendtour o.ä. anschließen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt... Diesen Donnerstag passt es bei mir leider nicht.
Gruß in die Runde
Helge


----------



## seppumba (16. Januar 2019)

Aloha,

es ist bald wieder Donnstertag. Wie schauts denn morgen bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (17. Januar 2019)

Moin, kann leider nicht definitiv zusagen, evtl wartet mehr Arbeit auf mich. Dann eher wieder nächste Woche  ...


----------



## Kopfkantenbruch (24. Januar 2019)

Heute ist nächste Woche ;-) Geht heute was?


----------



## seppumba (24. Januar 2019)

Moin.
Von Coma und Burn wußte ich, dass sie heute nicht fahren (Dienstag abend im Wald getroffen). Deswegen bin ich heute alleine etwas eher los.
Ich fahre allerdings täglich. Kannst dich also auch gerne an jedem anderen Tag bei mir anschließen.
Ansonsten ist nächsten Donnerstag wieder die größere Runde.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## seppumba (30. Januar 2019)

Ahoi ihr Butterblümchen.

Wie schaut es morgen bei euch? 18:15 an der Ratzeburger wie gehabt?


----------



## seppumba (7. Februar 2019)

Moin
findet heute was statt?


----------



## GustavS (7. Februar 2019)

seppumba, Du musst wieder allein fahren. Uns ist zu kalt.


----------



## seppumba (8. Februar 2019)

es waren 6 Grad. Heute sogar 8 
Allerdings werde ich Sonntag wohl auch mal nicht fahren wenn die Regenvorhersage so bleibt.


----------



## Rissi16 (16. Juni 2021)

🙂🚴‍♀️


----------

